# knitting tea party 13 march '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 13 March 15

I think this is the second Friday the 13th we have had this year  I made it through the last one so expect to make it through this one. I even have a black kitty  Sophie Kitty  although in truth she does have a few white hairs under her neck. She is passed out on the bed here behind me the picture of perfect innocence and complete relaxation.

Tip Kitty has taken over for Survivor Kitty. Survivor Kitty loved to bother Hickory  would rub up against him  drape her tail over his face and etc. Hickory put up with it in good humor or he would just get up and move away. Tip Kitty it a big kitty  and she loves to rub up against Hickory  and she has a really long tail which brushes across Hickorys face. She licks her ears. Again  Hickory is putting up with it in good humor and just moves. What is really funny is when Hickory is laying against me and I am petting her and one of the cats shows up  Hickory does everything possible to not give the kittens any access to me. Too funny.

We are having a heat wave today  40°. If it wasnt so windy it would be comfortable outside  at least more comfortable than it has been. Think we are to be in a warming trend for the next week  possible rain on Wednesday. I am for all the warm weather I can get.

I think I need to but Microsoft Word for Dummies  2010. Something has happened and my margins are not working right. Usually when I open a page the top and left margins are perfect. Now I have to reset both of them and not the usual way but with the space bar and the enter key. Grrrr. I was going to delete the entire program and reinstall but I realized that Ron had installed it  I dont have a copy of it to reinstall. Oh well  Ill figure it out somehow.

I wish I was filthy rich  I would buy a very nice motor home and start visiting everyone here in North America and then start plane hopping and visiting everyone else. That would be such a hoot  maybe in my next life. Lol

Eggless Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough by Renee Schettler Rossi 
Raw Cookie Dough Note: The flip side of this eggless chocolate chip cookie dough recipe being perfect for eating raw is that its terrible for baking. Truly. It turns blob-like and disappointingly bland. So just dont even go there. Its engineered to be consumed raw. So dont fight it. The simple and obvious solution? Eat the dough by the spoonful.

Makes 1 1/2 cups

INGREDIENTS

8 tablespoons (4 ounces) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
2 tablespoons milk or cream
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 cup regular or mini semisweet chocolate chips

DIRECTIONS

In a large bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed, beat the butter and sugars until light and fluffy, 2 to 3 minutes.

Mix in the milk or cream and vanilla until combined.

Reduce the speed to low or switch to a spoon and stir in the flour and salt until incorporated. Stir in the chocolate chips.

The cookie dough can be consumed immediately or covered and stashed in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days. Dont bake it

Food blogger Lindsay Landis has invented the perfect cookie dough. It tastes great. Its egg free (and thus safe to eat raw). You can whip it up in minutes. And, best of all, you can use it to make dozens of delicious cookie dough creations, from cakes, custards, and pies to candies, brownies, and even granola bars. Included are recipes for indulgent breakfasts (cookie dough doughnuts!), frozen treats (cookie dough popsicles!), outrageous snacks (cookie dough wontons! cookie dough fudge! cookie dough pizza!), and more...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1594745641/leitesculinari

www.leitesculinaria.com/98527/recipes-eggless-chocolate-chip-cookie-dough

and while we are thinking sickening sweet  think Cadbury eggs -------

CREME EGG CHEESECAKE BY SARAH BARNES

With this one, Ive aimed for something a little tart to offset the gooey sweetness of the Creme Eggs. The consistency should be sliceable but not solid. Something like room temperature butter, it will give a little quiver if you wobble it gently.

Some tips:

Pop the Cadburys Creme Eggs in the fridge for an hour or so before cutting, it will make them less gooey.

When whipping the cream, be sure to watch it very carefully. It should be just forming soft floppy peaks, but still hold its shape. Too running and the cheesecake will be sloppy, too stiff and it will be too dense.

Do sift the icing sugar; it will give a much smoother texture to the cheesecake. Dont ignore this as I normally do!

I would stick to Philadelphia creme cheese for this (and full fat) it seems more stable than supermarket own brands.

Add more lemon juice if youd prefer a slightly sharper tang.

This is the gel food colour I used to colour the chocolate: Sugarflair Paste Colour  Egg Yellow

Only ever use Gel Food Colour to colour the chocolate. Liquid food colour will make it too thin.

Allow the chocolate to cool slightly before drizzling to avoid melting the cheesecake. Youll also get neater lines as slightly cooled chocolate doesnt spread so easily.

For a neater chocolate drizzle, use disposable piping bags for each colour of chocolate. Just snip the end off to pipe. I use these: Savoy Disposable Icing Piping Bag

Use a tin with either a springform (the type where the side unclips) or a removable base.

Warm a sharp, thin knife under a hot tap and then dry it. Use this to run around the outside of the cake, inside the tin, before removing. Remove the knife and wipe it as you work your way around the cake.

The recipe is for a 7″ tin. You can use smaller or larger but your cheesecake will obviously be taller or shorter.

Ingredients

280g Digestive Chocolate Biscuits
140g Butter (Unsalted), melted
560ml Double cream, lightly whipped until it forms soft peaks
140g Icing Sugar, sifted
2 x 280g Tubs of Philadelphia Cream Cheese (Full fat)
Juice of half a lemon
275g Mini Cadbury's Creme Eggs (about 3 small bags)
3 or 4 Full size Creme Eggs to decorate
60g Milk Chocolate
120g White Chocolate
Yellow Food Colouring (see my notes above)

Instructions

Crush the biscuits until they look like lumpy sand. (I did mind in a food processor because I'm very lazy.)

Mix with the melted butter and press into your 7" tin.

Unwrap the mini Creme Eggs and chop them each into quarters.

Combine the whipped cream, icing sugar, cream cheese, lemon juice and chopped mini Creme Eggs. Fold in gently until fully combined.

Smooth on top of the biscuit base and flatten the top with the back of a spoon or a palette knife if you have one.

Chill for 3 hours or even better, overnight.

Use my knife tip (above) to remove the cheesecake from the tin.

Melt your milk chocolate in a glass bowl over a pan of boiling water and allow to cool very slightly before drizzling over the cake in zigzags.

Melt your white chocolate in the same way, drizzle half of it onto the cheesecake.

Colour the white chocolate that is left with a tiny amount of food colour. Add more until you reach a yellow you're happy with, then drizzle this over too.

(You can prep all of the chocolates, pop them into piping bags and drizzle alternately if you prefer.)

Cut your large Creme Eggs in half and use to decorate the top of the cheesecake.

www.tamingtwins.com/2015/02/03/creme-egg-cheesecake/

do you feel your teeth aching yet/

Caribbean Coconut Fudge Bars by Erica

Ingredients

Oatmeal Crust:

1 c. flour
1 c. oats
¾ c. brown sugar
½ tsp. baking soda
¼ tsp. salt
¾ c. butter, melted

Fudge:

2 c. chocolate chips
1 can (14oz) sweetened condensed milk
2 Tbsp. butter
1 tsp. vanilla

Coconut topping:

⅓ C. sweetened condensed milk
2 c. flaked (or shredded) coconut

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350-degrees.

Combine flour, oats, brown sugar, baking soda, and salt in a medium-sized bowl. Add melted butter and press down evenly into a 9x13 glass baking dish. Bake at 350-degrees for 8 minutes. Cool slightly (just warm).

Combine fudge ingredients in a medium-sized sauce pan. Heat over medium heat until just melted and thick. Pour fudge over oat crust and allow to cool completely.

Place coconut in a food processor or blender and pulse 1-2 times until coarsely chopped. Combine coconut and sweetened condensed milk and gently spread evenly on top of the fudge.

Cool and serve.

Note: Add chocolate eggs (like Cadbury mini eggs) to the top to make these into a fun Easter treat!

www.favfamilyrecipes.com/caribbean-coconut-fudge-bars

Brownie Cookies by Ree

Servings: 36

Ingredients

2 ounces, weight Baking Chocolate (unsweetened Or Bittersweet)
2 sticks Softened Butter
2 cups Sugar
3 whole Large Eggs
1 Tablespoon Vanilla Extract
2-1/4 cups Flour
1/4 cup Cocoa Powder
1 Tablespoon (additional) Cocoa Powder
1 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon Salt
Powdered Sugar, For Dusting

Preparation Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Melt the chocolate in the microwave, stir, and let it cool.

Mix the butter and sugar together until totally combined. With the mixer on low, slowly drizzle in the cooled chocolate. Scrape the bowl and mix again. Mix in the eggs one at a time, then the vanilla. Scrape the bowl once more and mix.

Combine the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, and salt in a bowl. Stir it together, then add it in scoops to the mixing bowl with the mixer on low. Scrape the bowl once and mix one final time until all combined.

Scoop generous tablespoons onto a baking sheet lined with a baking mat or parchment, then bake them for 11 minutes until poufy and set.

Remove them from the oven, let them sit on the pan for 1 to 2 minutes, then remove them to a baking rack to cool completely.

Once cool, sprinkle generously with powdered sugar.

www.thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2015/03/brownie-cookies

Oreo Delight

Ingredients

1 pkg regular Oreo cookies
3/4 stick of butter, melted
2  8 oz containers of Cool Whip
1  8 oz cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioners/powdered sugar
1 large (5.9-ounce) pkg chocolate instant pudding
2 3/4 cup milk

Directions

Crush entire bag of Oreo cookies using a food processor (or take out your frustrations and do it manually)

Reserve 1 cup of Oreo crumbs and mix remaining crumbs with melted butter.

Press Oreo crumbs/butter mixture into bottom of 9X13 pan to form a crust.

Mix 1 container of Cool Whip, softened cream cheese, and confectioners sugar in a large bowl. A mixer might be handy here.

Spread the Cool Whip/cream cheese/sugar mixture on top of the packed crumbs.

Mix the pudding and milk. Allow to set.

Spread the pudding over the previous layer.

Spread the other container of Cool Whip on top.

Top with reserved Oreo crumbs. Chill and enjoy!

www.southernbite.com/2010/10/27/oreo-delight

One Nutty Date

Makes: 3 dozen cookies

Ingredients

One Nutty Date
1 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened
1/2 cup smooth natural peanut butter
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 ounces pitted dates, chopped
1/3 cup walnuts, chopped
Drizzle
8 ounces white chocolate chips, (see Tip)
1 tablespoon canola oil

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°F.

Beat brown sugar, butter, peanut butter and cinnamon in a large bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed until well mixed. Add egg and vanilla; continue beating until well mixed.

Reduce speed to low. Add flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt; beat until well mixed, scraping the sides of the bowl as necessary. Stir in dates and walnuts. Refrigerate the dough for at least 1 hour before baking.

Use a small scoop (1 3/8- to 1 1/2-inch) and drop balls of dough 2 inches apart onto an ungreased baking sheet. (If you do not have a scoop, shape the dough by hand into 1- to 1 1/4-inch balls.) Gently press each ball to flatten slightly.

Bake the cookies until the edges are lightly browned, 8 to 10 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.

To decorate: Place white chocolate and oil in a small microwave-safe bowl and microwave on Medium, stirring every 30 seconds, until the chocolate is melted and smooth. To drizzle, dip a fork in the chocolate then wave it over a cookie to create a lacy finish (see Variations). Let the chocolate set for at least 1 hour.

Variations: Instead of drizzling, dip the top side of the cooled cookies in melted white or dark chocolate and sprinkle with chopped walnuts.

Tip: Make Ahead Tip: Prepare the dough (Step 2), cover and refrigerate for up to 1 day. Store the cookies in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 3 days.

Tip: Most brands of white chocolate chips are actually not white chocolate at all; they're called white morsels and contain no chocolate. We like Sunspire (made without partially hydrogenated oil), found in natural-foods stores or online at sunspire.com, and the Albertsons/ Shaw's store brand, Essensia. Eight ounces chopped pure white chocolate can be used in place of the chips.

Nutrition: Per cookie: 114 calories; 5 g fat (2 g sat, 0 g mono); 9 mg cholesterol; 15 g carbohydrates; 2 g protein; 1 g fiber; 55 mg sodium; 56 mg potassium.

Carbohydrate Servings: 1

Exchanges: 1 other carbohydrate, 1 fat

www.eatingwell.com/recipes/one_nutty_date

Checkerboard Cake

MAKES ONE 9-INCH LAYER CAKE

Ingredients

Cake Batter

1 box chocolate cake mix, batter mixed according to package instructions 
1 box vanilla cake mix, batter mixed according to package instructions 
Chocolate Cream-Cheese Frosting 
One 8-ounce package cream cheese, at room temperature 
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, at room temperature
One 1-pound box confectioners sugar, sifted
12 ounces semisweet chocolate, melted and cooled slightly 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease and flour two 9-inch round cake pans (with 2-inch-high sides).

Bake the cakes: Pour the chocolate batter into one cake pan, and pour the vanilla batter into the other cake pan. Bake the cakes until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes.

Cool the cakes in the pans for 15 to 20 minutes, then invert them onto a cooling rack and cool completely (40 minutes to one hour).

While the cakes cool, make the frosting: In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the cream cheese and butter until combined. Add the confectioners sugar 1 cup at a time, and cream until light and fluffy.

Add the melted chocolate and vanilla extract, and mix until combined. Cover the surface of the frosting with plastic wrap, then set aside.

Cut the layers: To make the checkerboard pattern, youll need 4 cake layers: 2 chocolate and 2 vanilla. (If the cakes didnt bake flat and are rounded on top, use a serrated knife to trim off the risen part.) Use a serrated knife to cut each cake horizontally into 2 even layers.

Place a 6-inch round plate in the center of a chocolate cake layer and use a small knife to trace around it, cutting through the cake. Place a drinking glass (about 3 inches in diameter) in the center of the 6-inch round and trace around it with the knife, cutting through the cake. Separate the pieces so you have a 9-inch ring, a 6-inch ring and a 3-inch circle. Repeat this process with the other chocolate layer and both vanilla layers.

Build the cake: Reassemble the 4 layers by nesting contrasting pieces. For example, start with a 9-inch chocolate ring, insert a 6-inch vanilla ring in the center and finish with a 3-inch chocolate circle. (We'll call the chocolate-vanilla-chocolate ensembles your "mostly chocolate" layers, and the vanilla-chocolate-vanilla ensembles your "mostly vanilla" layers.)

Place a mostly chocolate layer on a cake stand or platter. Scoop ⅓ cup frosting into the center and spread it evenly on the surface of the cake. Place a mostly vanilla layer on top and spread with another ⅓ cup frosting. Place another mostly chocolate layer on top, spread with another ⅓ cup frosting and then finish with the last mostly vanilla layer. (Alternating layers is what makes the checkerboard pattern when you slice the cake.)

Use a spatula or butter knife to frost the outside of the cake with the remaining frosting, then slice and serve.

www.purewow.com/recipes/Checkerboard-Cake

CHOCOLATE MACAROONS

Sophisticated and simple. These macaroons are easy and gluten free. I fill my macaroons with sorbet and keep them on hand for a stylish dessert or snack. You can also fill them with the chocolate-mango ganache for a smooth, creamy center.

Servings: 25 macaroons

Ingredients

2 cups + 2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar 
1/4 cup cocoa powder (Schmerlings 70%)
1/2 cup egg whites, at room temperature 
1 1/3 cups almond flour You may be able to find either almond powder or fine almond flour, but if not, you can make your own. Place 2 cups skinned, blanched almonds in the work bowl of a food processor and add 2 tablespoons of confectioners sugar to the almonds (this will keep the almonds from turning into almond butter). Process the almonds for 1 minute. Stop the processor and scrape down the bowl. Continue doing this for another 4 minutes, scraping down the bowl occasionally, until the almonds are very fine and powdery. Measure the almond powder and eliminate the added 2 tablespoons of confectioners sugar from the recipe.

Directions

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Stack another baking sheet under the lined one for more insulation (this keeps the bottom of the macaroons from over browning).

Fit a pastry bag with a ½ inch plain tip.

Sift the almond powder with the confectioners sugar and cocoa powder and set aside.
In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment, whip the egg whites until they are firm but still glossy. Do not over whip.

Fold the dry ingredients gently into the whites in three additions. Transfer the batter to a pastry bag. Glue the parchment paper down on each corner with a small amount of batter. This will prevent the parchment paper from blowing onto the macaroons and sticking to them.

Pipe the batter into 1-inch rounds.

Before baking the macaroons, rap the baking sheets sharply against the counter. This will remove the air from the cookies and keep them from puffing up too much.

Place the macaroons into the preheated oven. Immediately turn down the oven to 350⁰F. Bake for 10 minutes or until the macaroons are firm to the touch.

Remove the bottom baking sheet and place the sheet with the macaroons on a cooling rack.

Turn the oven back up to 425⁰F before inserting an additional sheet of macaroons.

When the macaroons are cool enough to handle, remove them from the baking sheet and transfer them to the cooling rack

Can I find kosher for Passover almond powder? You may be able to find either almond powder or fine almond flour, but if not, you can make your own.

Place 2 cups skinned, blanched almonds in the work bowl of a food processor and add 2 tablespoons of confectioners sugar to the almonds (this will keep the almonds from turning into almond butter). Process the almonds for 1 minute. Stop the processor and scrape down the bowl. Continue doing this for another 4 minutes, scraping down the bowl occasionally, until the almonds are very fine and powdery. Measure the almond powder and eliminate the added 2 tablespoons of confectioners sugar from the recipe.

www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chocolate-macaroons/

Coconut Pecan Bars

Ingredients for the crust:

1 cup butter, cold
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 cups unbleached or all-purpose flour
1 cup coconut
Ingredients for the filling:
6 tablespoon butter
1 cup brown sugar 
1 cup light corn syrup 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups pecans, chopped
3 eggs (large), slightly beaten

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and grease a 9" x 13" baking pan.

Cut the 1 cup butter into cubes and combine with the 1/2 cup brown sugar and flour in a food processor. Pulse until butter is pea sized. Add the coconut and pulse once or twice again. Evenly press the crust mixture into a greased 9" x 13" pan and set aside. Tip: To keep the dough off your hands, place a piece of wax paper over the dough and then press until evenly distributed.

In a sauce pan place the 6 tablespoons butter, 1 cup brown sugar, light corn and salt. Cook over medium heat until it comes to a simmer. Remove from heat. Add the vanilla extract and chopped pecans. Stir until blended well.

Slowly add the slightly beaten eggs. Blend well with a spatula.

Pour pecan filling over the unbaked crust. Place in a preheated 350 degrees F oven. Bake until golden brown and the center does not jiggle, approximately 35 - 40 minutes. Cool completely before cutting into pieces.

24 servings

http://www.my-sweet-mission.com/2012/09/coconut-pecan-bars.html

This is more of a healthy dessert or a midafternoon healthy snack.

Coconut-Topped Bananas Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 62, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 33mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 10g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 0.5, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

2 tablespoon yogurt, nonfat, vanilla 
2 tablespoon peanut butter 
1/4 cup(s) cereal, Cornflakes®, coarsely crushed 
2 tablespoon coconut, flaked 
2 small banana(s)

Preparation

For spread, in a small bowl, stir together the yogurt and peanut butter; set aside.

In a small skillet, combine cornflakes and coconut; cook over medium heat for 2 to 3 minutes or until coconut is starting to brown. Remove from heat; set aside.

Slice each banana in half crosswise, then in half lengthwise to make 8 pieces. Spread the long cut side of each banana piece with yogurt mixture; top with coconut mixture.

Makes 8 servings

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/coconuttopped-bananas

BILLIONAIRE BARS

Servings 18

INGREDIENTS

COOKIE BASE

1 (17.5 ounce) pouch Betty Crocker sugar cookie mix 
1 whole egg 
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, softened to room temperature

CARAMEL LAYER

1 (14 ounce) bag caramels 
1/2 cup heavy cream

COOKIE DOUGH LAYER

3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) salted butter, softened to room temperature 
2/3 cup brown sugar 
2 tablespoons heavy cream 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
2 cups raw slivered almonds, ground in food processor or blender to a fine flour 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup mini semisweet chocolate chips

CHOCOLATE TOP

1 1/2 cups regular semisweet chocolate chips 
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375ºF. Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish with cooking spray or line with parchment paper.

COOKIE BASE: Prepare the cookie mix according to package directions. Add the egg and butter, beat until creamy and a dough has formed. Press the cookie dough into the bottom of the prepared baking dish. Bake at 375ºF for 10-14 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove and let cool slightly.

CARAMEL LAYER: While the cookie base is baking, combine the caramels and cream in a saucepan over low heat. Let melt, stirring occasionally until smooth, about 10 minutes. Pour over the cookie layer and let cool completely, about 10 minutes.

COOKIE DOUGH LAYER: To the bowl of a stand mixer or large bowl add the softened butter, brown sugar, cream and vanilla. Beat until combined, fluffy and light in color.

Beat in the almond flour and salt until combined. Stir in the mini chocolate chips.

Spread the cookie dough over the caramel layer, be careful not to press too hard into the caramel. You don't want to mix the two layers. Place in refrigerator to set.

5 PB-CHOCOLATE TOP: Melt 1 1/2 cups chocolate chips with 1/4-cup peanut butter in a saucepan, or just microwave them, pour over caramel and spread until even. Let cool and harden completely in the refrigerator.

Refrigerate for at least one hour or more before serving. Cut bars and serve. Cover leftovers and store in refrigerator.

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/billionaire-bars

Today is happy hump day even if the camels dont appreciate it. The sun is out and it is a glorious day. The children are home from school since it was a white out of fog this morning until almost eleven oclock. It was even warm enough for me to sit outside for an hour and I was toasty warm sitting in the sun. had the door open for a little but then the heat kicked on so had to shut it. My remote wont work  the batteries are dead and I havent gotten any new ones yet  triple-as. but it was nice having the door open for a while.

The snow is melting  we have puddles all over the yard  the ground is frozen enough that it is taking a while for the water to soak in. it also creates muddy dog prints when hickory comes in. lol

Avery and Bentley were out for a while this afternoon  they went for a walk around the yard  I have an idea it was Heidis idea to bet Bentley ready for a nap. Lol I think Bentley found every puddle on the place  splash splash. They had a good walk. It was good for them to be outside  get rid of some of that excess energy.

Guess Alex and Joslyn are having a good time in Florida  spent two days at universal theme park. Evidently they had a good time. Are spending a lot of time around the pool. Neither of them like the beach  think they have a screw loose  that is where I would spend my time if I were there.

I was so disgusted this morning when I turned on the computer  Microsoft had done an update which means they do a reboot when finished so everything was gone. I did get back all my word documents but I had a bunch of other files of patterns that I dont know how to get back or weather I can. Damn!

When i am frustrated I eat  and I am hungry anyhow  so lets see what recipes of substance I can fin

Crispy Pork Chops with Warm Fennel Salad by Kay Chun

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons ground fennel 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
1 large egg 
2 cups panko 
Four 8-ounce bone-in pork rib chops, meat pounded 1/8 inch thick 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 fennel bulbs (1 1/4 pounds), cored and thinly sliced 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1/3 cup chopped pitted oil-cured olives 
1 Fuji apple, finely chopped 
Lemon wedges, for serving

Directions:

In a shallow dish, mix the flour and ground fennel; season with salt and pepper.

In another shallow dish, beat the egg.

In a third shallow dish, spread the panko and season with salt and pepper.

Dredge the pork in the flour, shaking off the excess. Dip the pork in the egg, then dredge in the panko to coat. Place the pork on a large plate.

In a large cast-iron skillet, melt 1/2 tablespoon of the butter in 1 tablespoon of the oil. Add 2 of the chops and cook over moderately high heat until golden, 2 minutes. Flip the chops, add another 1/2 tablespoon of butter and 1 tablespoon of oil to the skillet and cook until just golden on the outside and white throughout, about 2 minutes. Transfer the chops to a paper towel-lined plate. Wipe out the skillet. Repeat the process to fry the remaining 2 pork chops.

Wipe out the skillet and add the remaining 1 tablespoon of oil. Add the fennel and cook over moderately high heat, stirring occasionally, until light golden and crisp-tender, about 3 minutes.

Stir in the lemon juice and olives and cook until the olives are warm, about 1 minute. Stir in the apple and season with salt and pepper. Divide the pork chops among 4 plates and top with the fennel mixture. Serve with lemon wedges.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/crispy-pork-chops-with-warm-fennel-salad

Greek Chicken and Potatoes

Greek Chicken and Potatoes is one of those comforting one-skillet meals that takes care of business on gloomy winter days. Depending on how prepared I am, Ill either top it with a big dollop of homemade tzatziki or sprinkle some chopped cucumbers, tomatoes and feta on top. Either topping gives it that extra layer of flavor and makes this the perfect dinner!

Ingredients

1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
4 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
4 tablespoons finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
2 tablespoons finely chopped basil
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon finely chopped rosemary
1 tablespoon finely chopped thyme
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 cup olive oil
1 whole chicken, cut down into breasts, thighs and legs
6 medium Yukon Gold Potatoes, cut into bite sized pieces
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

Optional Garnishes
Cucumber, medium dice
Cherry Tomatoes, halved
Crumbled Feta

Instructions

Stir together the lemon juice, garlic, herbs, red pepper flakes and olive oil in a bowl. Place the chicken in a large zip lock bag and pour 3/4th of the marinade on top. Marinate in the fridge for 12- 24 hours.

Once the chicken is marinated, preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Place the potatoes in a large bowl and drizzle with the remaining marinade, toss to combine. Season the potatoes with salt and pepper. Arrange the potatoes on the bottom of a large cast iron skillet. Remove the chicken from the marinade and place on top of the potatoes and season the chicken with salt and pepper.

Roast the chicken and potatoes in the oven for 1 hour 15 minutes until golden and crispy.

Top with the chopped cucumbers, cherry tomatoes and feta and serve immediately.

www.whatsgabycooking.com/greek-chicken-potatoes

Two Hens Laughing by Padma Lakshmi

Serves 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons canola oil
1 teaspoon black mustard seeds
1 teaspoon fenugreek seeds
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon asafetida powder
1 navel orange cut in 8 pieces, peeled and seeded
1/4 cup fresh kumquats, halved and seeded
3 cups 1-inch cubes of day-old bread with crusts
1/4 cup coarse sea or rock salt
1 tablespoon anar dana (dried pomegranate seeds; optional)
1 tablespoon finely grated orange peel
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon sambar curry powder (or Madras curry powder)
2 Cornish game hens, innards removed

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 F.

In a small wok, heat the canola oil over medium-high heat. Add the mustard seeds. When they start to pop and crackle, add the fenugreek seeds, crushed red pepper, and asafetida powder. After 2 to 3 minutes, add orange and kumquat; stir. Cook for 4 to 5 minutes, stirring.

Add cubed bread and just enough salt to taste. Stir-fry the bread and citrus mixture for 4 to 7 more minutes, just until the flavors mix well into a doughy mass. Remove from the heat and stir in the anar dana, if you are using it. Set aside.

Place the orange peel, honey, chopped dill, sesame oil, cayenne, and sambar powder in a bowl; stir together vigorously to form a paste. Set aside.

Wash the hens, and pat them very dry with paper towels.

Rub the skins of the hens very well with sea salt.

Stuff the cavity of the hens with the bread mixture and place them in a baking dish. Cook the hens in the preheated oven. After 7 minutes, turn the pan around for even cooking. After 5 more minutes, remove and glaze hens well with the orange peel paste. Bake for an additional 15-20 minutes, basting often. Uncover for the last 5-7 minutes to roast the skins well.

Scoop out the stuffing; if necessary to cook out any excess moisture, place it in another baking pan and return it to the oven for a few additional minutes. Meanwhile, place the hens facing each other on a large platter, with the legs facing the edge of the platter.

Spoon the stuffing around the birds. Serve hot, and carve tableside.

From Tangy Tart Hot Sweet: A World of Recipes for Every Day by Padma Lakshmi (Weinstein Books, 2007). Copyright 2007 by Padma Lakshmi
www.splendidtable.org/recipes/two-hens-laughing

Coffee-Roasted Carrots with Chicory Granola by Daniel Patterson

Yield: Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

Carrots

3/4 pound (341 g) sweet young carrots with tops, washed and trimmed
Extra virgin olive oil
Crunchy sea salt
1 to 1 1/2 cups (3 to 4.5 oz / 85 to 130 g) Blue Bottle Decaf Noir coffee, whole bean

Granola

2 cups (7 oz / 200 g) rolled oats
1/3 cup (3 oz / 72 g) packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup (2 oz / 57 g) unsalted butter
2 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons finely ground chicory root
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup (4 oz / 116 g) crème fraîche
Extra-virgin olive oil, for garnish
Crunchy sea salt, for garnish
Cilantro flowers or small cilantro leaves, for garnish
Ground coffee, for garnish

Directions

To make the carrots, preheat the oven to 325°F (165°C).

Toss the carrots with a bit of olive oil and season lightly with salt; their flavor should remain sweet.

Pour just enough coffee beans into a heavy Dutch oven or ovenproof roasting pot to completely cover the bottom.

Add the carrots, cover, and roast until very tender, 1 to 1 1/4 hours. Let cool in the pan; the carrots will harden as they cool.

Meanwhile, to make the granola, put the oats in a medium bowl.

Put the brown sugar, butter, and honey in a small saucepan over medium heat. Cook, stirring constantly, until melted and simmering, then immediately pour over the oats. Add the chicory and salt and stir until thoroughly combined.

Spread the mixture in an even layer on a rimmed baking sheet and bake, stirring occasionally, for about 25 minutes, until golden brown. Let cool completely; the granola will get crunchy as it cools. Stored in a tightly sealed container at room temperature, the granola will keep for 1 week.

To serve, remove the carrots from the pan, discarding the coffee beans. Slice the carrots on an extreme diagonal to make long slices.

Spread 2 tablespoons of the crème fraîche on each serving plate and top with one-fourth of the carrot slices.

Garnish each serving with a few drops of olive oil, a sprinkling of crunchy sea salt, and a few cilantro flowers.

Top with small pieces of the granola and a dusting of ground coffee. Serve immediately.

Substitutions: You can use another decaffeinated coffee in place of the Blue Bottle Decaf Noir.

Note: Ground chicory root is available in natural food stores.

www.splendidtable.org/recipes/coffee-roasted-carrots-with-chicory-granola

Mujaddara

I added chopped cilantro for garnish and to add color to the photo. Cilantro is not needed for the recipe.

Total Cost: $3.45

Cost Per Serving: $0.58

Serves: 6 (1 cup each)

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
4 yellow onions $1.59
1 tsp cumin $0.10
1 tsp allspice $0.10
¼ tsp ground cloves $0.03
2.5 cups vegetable broth $0.30
1 cup long grain white rice (or jasmine) $0.33
1 cup brown lentils $0.68

Instructions

Thinly slice the onions and add them to a large pot with the olive oil. Cook over low heat, stirring frequently for one hour, or until they are deeply golden brown, sticky, and caramelized. Remove half of the onions and set them aside to top the pilaf after cooking

Add the cumin, allspice, and cloves to the pot with the remaining onions. Sauté for about one minute to lightly toast the spices. Add the vegetable broth and stir the pot well to dissolve any browned bits stuck to the bottom of the pot.

Add the rice and lentils to the pot. Cover the pot with a lid and turn the heat up to high. Allow the contents to come up to a boil. As soon as it reaches a full boil, turn the heat down to low and let it simmer for 30 minutes.

After 30 minutes, turn the heat off and let it rest for 10 minutes without removing the lid. Finally, remove the lid, fluff with a spoon or fork, then top with the reserved caramelized onions. Serve warm.

Notes: If your vegetable broth is low sodium or sodium free, you'll likely need to add some salt when cooking the rice and lentils. Taste the broth before setting the pot to boil and add salt as needed.

www.budgetbites.com

Ginger-Coconut Chicken Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 152, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 371mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 4g, Cholesterol: 66mg, Protein: 27g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon split peas, yellow 
1 teaspoon coriander seed 
2 medium pepper, red chile, dried 
1/4 cup(s) coconut milk, light 
2 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
2 tablespoon cilantro, fresh, finely chopped 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
1 1/4 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, trimmed and cut into 4 pieces

Preparation

Toast split peas, coriander seeds and chiles in a small skillet over medium heat, shaking the pan occasionally, until the split peas turn reddish-brown, the coriander becomes fragrant and the chiles blacken slightly, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a plate to cool for 3 to 5 minutes.

Grind in a spice grinder or mortar and pestle until the mixture is the texture of finely ground pepper.

Combine coconut milk, ginger, garlic, cilantro, salt and the spice blend in a shallow glass dish. Add chicken and turn to coat. Cover and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or overnight.

Preheat broiler. Coat a broiler-pan rack with cooking spray. Place the chicken (including marinade) on the rack over the broiler pan. Broil chicken 3 to 5 inches from the heat source until it is no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, 4 to 6 minutes per side.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/gingercoconut-chicken

Cheddar Bacon Chicken Tenders

servings 4

Ingredients

1 egg 
1/2 cup Progresso plain panko crispy bread crumbs 
1/2 cup finely shredded Cheddar cheese (2 oz) 
1 package or jar (3 oz) cooked real bacon bits or pieces 
1 package (14 oz) uncooked chicken tenders (not breaded)

Chive and onion sour cream potato topper, if desired

Steps

Heat oven to 400°F. Spray large cookie sheet with cooking spray.

In shallow bowl, beat egg.

In large resealable food-storage plastic bag, place bread crumbs, cheese and bacon. Dip chicken into egg. Place in bread crumb bag; seal and shake to coat. Place chicken on cookie sheet.

Bake 15 to 20 minutes, turning once, until chicken is no longer pink in center and bread crumbs are golden brown. Serve with topper.

Expert Tips: Use any flavor potato toppers- try sour cream and onion or taco flavored. Coat chicken, with zero mess! Seal chicken, seasonings and breadcrumbs inside a freezer bag and shake for perfectly covered, crispy results. More smart freezer bag tips.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving Calories 330 - Calories from Fat 140 - Total Fat 15g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 0g -Cholesterol 150mg - Sodium 850mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 2g - Protein 37g

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 4 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheddar-bacon-chicken-tenders

Italian Meatloaf 
I 
Servings: 12

Ingredients

2 pounds Ground Beef
6 slices Crusty Italian Bread
1 cup Whole Milk
1 cup Grated Parmesan
4 whole Large Eggs
1/3 cup Minced Parsley
1 Tablespoon Italian Seasoning
1 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Black Pepper
12 slices Thin Pancetta (about 4 To 6 Ounces)
2 cans Diced Tomatoes (drained)
1/4 cup Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon Dry Mustard
1 pinch Cayenne Pepper
5 dashes Worcestershire Sauce

Preparation Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Place the ground beef, milk-soaked bread, Parmesan, eggs, parsley, Italian seasoning, salt, and pepper into a large bowl and smush/knead it around with your hands until everything is completely mixed.

Meanwhile, make the sauce: In a separate bowl, combine the diced tomatoes, brown sugar, mustard, cayenne, and Worcestershire and stir it together.

Place the meat mixture on a drip pan (a pan with a slotted tray on top) and form it into a big honkin loaf shape. Arrange the pancetta slices in an overlapping pattern all over the surface then spoon the tomato mixture all over the top. (Leave any excess juices in the bowl.)

Tent the pan with foil and bake it for 40 minutes. Remove the foil and continue baking it for another 30 to 40 minutes, until the internal temperature reaches 160 degrees and the meatloaf is no longer pink in the middle. Cut it into thick slice and serve it with your favorite sides.

www.thepioneerwomancooks.com

Pork Medallions With Fig and Port Wine Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Red Meat
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 394, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 230mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 34g, Cholesterol: 64mg, Protein: 26g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

16 figs, mission, dried, stemmed 
1 cup(s) port, tawny 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, plus 1 tablespoon, divided 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1 teaspoon thyme, fresh, chopped 
1 bay leaf 
1 teaspoon vinegar, balsamic 
1/2 teaspoon salt, Kosher, divided 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1 pork, tenderloin, trimmed and sliced into 1-inch-thick medallions 
1/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose

Preparation

Place figs in a small microwavable bowl and cover with port. Cover the bowl and microwave on High for 3 minutes.

Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a small saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and cook, stirring, until soft and translucent, 4 to 6 minutes. Add broth, thyme, bay leaf and the fig-port mixture. Bring to a boil and cook until reduced by half, 10 to 12 minutes. Season with vinegar, 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Set aside.

Sprinkle both sides of pork medallions with the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper and dredge lightly with flour, shaking off the excess.

Heat the remaining 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the medallions and cook until browned, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

Add the reserved fig-port sauce; bring to a simmer and cook until the pork is cooked, but still a little pink in the center, about 2 minutes. The sauce should be syrupy. If not, remove the medallions with a slotted spoon to a platter and tent with foil to keep warm. Boil the sauce until its reduced and syrupy.

Discard the bay leaf. Serve the sauce over the medallions.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pork-medallions-with-fig--port-wine-sauce

Chicken and Ham Casserole For a Crowd

This comfort meal will be sure to be a hit when you need a main dish for 25 people. 
The meat is all cooked ahead of time so the casserole just needs heating through before serving.

Ingredients:

7 pounds chicken thighs (with skin and bone)
1 1/2 pounds (750 grams) sliced or diced ham
1 pound (500 grams) sliced swiss cheese
2 pounds broccoli, diced and flowers cut into bite sized pieces

Sauce

1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
drippings from baking chicken (about 2 cups)
enough warm milk to make 5 cups with the drippings of the chicken

Crumbs

4 cups panko style crumbs (bread crumbs)
1/2 cup melted butter

Directions:

Put the chicken in a roasting pan with a cover and roast about 40 minutes at 350. Allow to cool and then remove the bones and the skin.

Remove chicken from pan, reserve the drippings in a large measuring cup.

Dice chicken and place back in roaster and arrange ham evenly over chicken.

In a large bowl, pour boiling water over bite sized broccoli, cover and let sit 10 minutes. Drain.

Arrange broccoli evenly over the ham.

Melt the butter in a large saucepan. Add flour and stir to combine.

Slowly add the warmed milk and drippings to the combined butter and flour and whisk over medium heat until thickened and bubbly.

Pour sauce over the ingredients in the roaster.

Cover with cheese.

Combine melted butter and panko style crumbs and sprinkle over the casserole.

Bake uncovered in a 350 F oven for 1 - 1 1/4 hours or until hot and bubbly in the center.

Serve over hot rice.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/03/chicken-and-ham-casserole-for-crowd

8 Vegetables That Are Healthier Than Kale Katie Waldeck

Its no stretch to say that the past few years have been all about kale. This once humble vegetable, more used as a plate garnish than anything else, has turned into the ultimate mainstream health food. But other veggies are just as, if not more, nutritious than kale. Read on for some of the vegetables that are healthier than kale.

Watercress.
Of all the vegetables out there, watercress is the most nutrient-packed per serving. These greens are high in nitrate, which improves oxygen performance during exercise and lowers blood pressure. Watercress contains a ton of vitamin K, vitamin C, vitamin A and beta carotenes. Its also the best food source of PEITC, a naturally-occurring compound that has been shown to suppress the development of breast cancer. Calorie for calorie, you cant get any better than watercress.

Collard Greens.
This southern food staple contains more calcium and double the amount of protein and iron in comparison to kale. Collard greens also beat kale in terms of cholesterol-lowering, and beat kale sevenfold when it comes to folate content.

Beet Greens.
Beet greens are absolutely loaded with fiber  one serving contains nearly 1/5 of the average daily recommended intake of the stuff. These greens, often relegated to the compost bucket, are also a much better source of potassium, copper, vitamin E and calcium than kale.

Chinese Cabbage.
Chinese cabbage contains essential amino acids that kale lacks. It is also rich in phytochemicals and organic sulfur compounds and antioxidants  the latter of which stay intact when Chinese cabbage cooked, unlike kale.

Spinach
Ah, spinach  the original healthy leafy green. Dont underestimate the power of this superfood! In comparison to kale, spinach wins out in terms of antioxidants, fiber, iron, magnesium, potassium, vitamin A, protein and vitamin E.

Parsley.
Yep, this humble garnish packs quite the nutritional punch. Per gram, parsley contains 4 times as much folate, over triple the amount of iron and double the amount of fiber and vitamin K in comparison to kale. Another benefit? Its so much easier to use than kale  many, if not most, meals will benefit from a little sprinkling of chopped parsley.

Chard.
Chard and kale have plenty in common. And, yes, in some ways, kale is healthier than chard. But, chard has almost double the amount of magnesium as its leafy green cousin, and is a better source of iron. And, taken per gram, chard is more nutrient-dense than kale.

Romaine Lettuce.
Surprised to see this on the list? Most notably, romaine lettuce beats kale in its folic acid content, one of the nutrients shown to help alleviate depression. And, like all of the others on this list, the nutritional value of romaine lettuce beats kale gram for gram.

www.care2.com/greenliving/8-vegetables-that-are-healthier-than-kale

Sautéed Brussels Sprouts with Bacon Sherry Cream by John Gorham and Liz Crain

You'll want to serve these sprouts with bigger, bolder dishes, like the Coppa steak or Chicken and Clams Cataplana.

Sherry Cream Sauce:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup double Applewood-smoked bacon, diced (cheaper ends and pieces are great for this)
1/2 yellow onion, diced 
2 tablespoons sherry 
2 cups heavy cream 
Salt and pepper
5 sage leaves, rolled and sliced thinly into a chiffonade

Brussels Sprouts:

2 pounds brussels sprouts
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
Salt and pepper

Directions:

Sherry Cream Sauce

Place a medium sauté pan over medium heat. Add the olive oil, then the bacon, and sauté until nicely browned, about 5 minutes.

Add the diced onion to the pan and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 minutes.

Add the sherry to deglaze the pan and cook for 1 minute, until it has reduced by about half. Add the cream, salt, and pepper, bring to a simmer. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Remove from heat.

Brussels Sprouts

Using a melon baller, scoop out the core of each brussels sprout, taking care to leave as much leaf behind as possible. The core is naturally more bitter, because flavors intensify in that area, so we like to remove it. Break apart the leaves of the brussels in a large bowl.

Place a large sauté pan (14 inches wide) or 2 medium sauté pans over high heat. Add the butter and olive oil and cook until the butter releases most of its water and begins to brown.

Add all of the brussels sprout leaves in a fairly even layer in the pan. You should hear loud crackling at the beginning. Resist the urge to stir until the brussels have been in the pan for about a minute. After that initial stir, you'll still want to be pretty conservative with the stirring -- stirring very occasionally so that the brussels wilt, release their water, and brown -- for about 10 minutes. Add the salt and pepper.

Stir the sauce into the brussels in the pan and simmer for a couple minutes, until the brussels are well coated but the sauce has cooked down and is no longer wet. Season to taste and serve.

From Toro Bravo: Recipes. Stories. No Bull. by Liz Crain and John Gorham, McSweeney's Insatiables, 2013. Copyright © John Gorham and Liz Crain.

www.splendidtable.org/recipes/sauteed-brussels-sprouts-with-bacon-sherry-cream

Chicken and Clam Cataplana

Ingredients:

2 tbsp Olive Oil 
2 Garlic Cloves, chopped 
1 Onion, chopped 
450-g/1lb boneless Chicken, cut into 12mm/1/2-inch cubes 
90ml/3 fl.oz. Fresh Chicken Stock or White wine 
450g/1lb Fresh Clams in shells, scrubbed 
Freshly chopped Parsley to serve

Preparation:

Heat the oil in a Cataplana or wide saucepan with a close fitting lid, add the onion and garlic and sauté gently over a medium heat until soft and transparent, about 5 minutes.

Add the chicken turn to coat then cover with the lid and cook for about 10 minutes or until cooked through, turning once or twice during the cooking time.

Add the stock and bring to simmering point.

Add the clams, replace the lid and cook for five minutes, or until the clam shells have opened.

Discard any clams which haven't opened, sprinkle with the chopped parsley and serve immediately.

www.justportugal.org/recipes/cataplana

Spicy Tofu Lettuce Wraps

Serves 4.

INGREDIENTS

1 pound extra firm tofu, pressed
2 tablespoons neutral oil
1 head Romaine lettuce
2 cups brown rice, cooked
1 package seaweed chips
Sesame seeds, garnish
Cilantro, garnish
Lime wedges, garnish

Spicy Peanut Sauce:

1/4 cup Gojuchang chili paste
3 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
3 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar
2 teaspoons soy sauce

DIRECTIONS

Stir together sauce ingredients until smooth. For tofu, cut in half horizontally and then press tofu between some paper towels. Put something heavy on top and let it sit for 15 minutes to press out as much liquid as possible.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. In a medium baking dish, add neutral oil and pressed tofu slices. Smear each piece with some of the chili peanut butter sauce. Bake for 20 minutes.

Flip tofu, smear with more sauce, and bake for another 20-25 minutes until edges of tofu are slightly crispy. Remove tofu and cube.

Cook rice using your favorite method, fluff with a fork and set aside.

Wash and dry lettuce well. Cut off any thick stems.

Make lettuce wraps by piling some rice in each leaf, then a few tofu cubes, a drizzle of sauce, crunched up seaweed chips, and any other garnishes you would like. Serve immediately!

www.macheesemo.com

Roasted Chicken Thighs with Lemon and Oregano

YIELD: Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1 lemon
4 large or 8 small skin-on, boneless chicken thighs
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 teaspoons olive oil, divided
3 sprigs oregano
1 tablespoon minced shallot
1/2 garlic clove, minced
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 cup dry white wine (such as Sauvignon Blanc)
1/2 cup low-sodium chicken broth

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Very thinly slice half of lemon; discard any seeds. Cut remaining lemon half into 2 wedges. Season chicken thighs with salt and pepper.

Coat a large room-temperature skillet with 1 teaspoon oil. Add chicken, skin side down. Place skillet over medium heat and cook, letting skin render and brown, and pouring off excess fat to maintain a thin coating in pan, until chicken is cooked halfway through, about 10 minutes.

Scatter half of lemon slices over chicken and half on bottom of skillet (the slices on top of the chicken will soften; those in the skillet will caramelize). Transfer skillet to oven, leaving chicken skin side down. Roast until chicken is cooked through, skin is crisp, and lemon slices on bottom of skillet are caramelized, 6-8 minutes.

Transfer chicken pieces, skin side up, and caramelized lemon slices from bottom of skillet to a warm platter. (Leave softened lemon slices in the skillet.) Return skillet to medium heat. Add oregano sprigs, shallot, garlic, and red pepper flakes; cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant, about 1 minute.

Remove skillet from heat. Add wine; cook over medium heat until reduced by half, 1-2 minutes. Add broth; cook until thickened, about 3 minutes. Squeeze 1 lemon wedge over and season sauce with salt, pepper, and juice from remaining lemon wedge, if desired. Drizzle with 2 teaspoons oil. Return chicken to skillet, skin side up, to rewarm. Serve topped with caramelized lemon slices.

Per serving: 290 calories, 21 g fat, 1 g fiber

www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/roasted-chicken-thighs-with-lemon-and-oregano

Another beautiful 50° day  thought it might be another foggy day but it was bright and clear when the children left for school. Heidi had a good day  she spent the day with a girlfriend from the police academy she went to. Im glad she took a day for herself  she doesnt do that very often. For some reason Alexis thought she should stay home from school today  not sure what that was all about. I certainly hope she doesnt pull those shenanigans (?) next year.

I took time this afternoon to knit on my baby blanket  doing the mistake rib stitch  two row pattern  very easy to remember  on #8 needles. Also worked on my sock for six or eight rows. Need another couple of inches before I get to the heel.

Im surprised  the boys are home but they are not outside. It is so nice out one would think they would want to be outside. Yesterday they were playing on the roof  not my idea of a good place to play. Think it is going to take one of them falling before something is done. They climb up the television aerial. I think they should take it down  we have cable for goodness sakes. No one thinks it is necessary. Again grandpa proves he knows nothing.

Ive been walking in the house  kind of an off-set figure eight  if I walk for five minutes I have several hundred steps  which is better than nothing I guess. I do need to get off my duff and not be so sedentary if I except to be out and about this summer. As nice as it has been these past couple of days I should be outside walking. May try that out tomorrow.

Ive found a couple veggie dishes that sounded like fun.

CHILI GARLIC SWEET POTATOES

8 Servings

Ingredients

4 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes or into thin slices

1/2 cup olive oil

White pepper

1 cup Chili-Garlic Sauce (www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/homemade-chili-garlic-sauce/)

Directions

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Spread sweet potatoes evenly on two rimmed baking sheets. Toss with oil and sprinkle with pepper. 
Roast for 10 minutes.

Pour chili-garlic sauce over potatoes. Roast another 10 minutes or until potatoes are tender and browned.

As seen in the Joy of Kosher with Jamie Geller Magazine Purim 2013

www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chili-garlic-sweet-potatoes/

HOMEMADE CHILI GARLIC SAUCE

Ingredients

6 ounce hot chiles such as jalapeno, serrano, Thai or a combination of several different kinds, stemmed and coarsely chopped 
4 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar or apple cider vinegar

Directions

Put all ingredients in a mini food processor or finely chop by hand or smash in a mortar and pestle until a coarse texture.

Transfer to a small saucepan and bring to a simmer over low heat. simmer 5 to 8 minutes or until the mixture no longer smells raw.

Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for several months.

Yield: about 2/3 cup

www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/homemade-chili-garlic-sauce/

Spiralized Veggie Ratatouille! By Brittany

Ingredients

3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil 
2 medium yellow squash 
2 medium zucchini (green) squash 
8 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 small onion, diced 
1 large eggplant, diced 
1/4 cup + 2 tbsp red wine or broth 
6 large carrots, sliced into ribbons 
3/4 tsp thyme 
2 tsp salt 
1 tsp black pepper 
1 can petite diced tomatoes, drained 
1/3 cup fresh basil, gently torn

Instructions

In a 12" skillet (or larger if you have it) heat the olive oil over medium heat.

While the oil is coming to temperature, slice the ends of the yellow squash and zucchini and using a spiralizer, spiralize each of the squash. Set aside.

Once the oil is warm add the garlic and onion and cook until soft, about 3-5 minutes. Add the eggplant and continue to cook over medium heat until the eggplant begins to cook down and soften, about 5 minutes.

Add the wine to the pan to help deglaze, scraping up any flavorful bits stuck to the bottom of the pan. Allow to cook out for about 2 minutes. To the pan add the carrots, thyme, salt, pepper and drained tomatoes. Cook for an additional 3-5 minutes.

Add the spiralized squash to the pan and use tongues to incorporate into the other vegetables. Allow it to all cook together for about 3 minutes until the squash is bright in color and slightly tender. Remove from heat, fold in the torn basil and serve

www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/black-bean-nacho-pizza

Baked Parmesan Tomatoes Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 91, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 375mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 medium tomato(es), halved horizontally 
1/4 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan 
1 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin

Preparation

Preheat oven to 450° F.

Place tomatoes cut-side up on a baking sheet.

Top with Parmesan, oregano, salt and pepper.

Drizzle with oil and bake until the tomatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/baked-parmesan-tomatoes

Beet Bliss

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 222, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 428mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 17g, Carbs: 15g, Cholesterol: 7mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

6 cup(s) spinach, baby 
1 cup(s) beets, quartered, cooked 
1/2 cup(s) vinaigrette, balsamic, fat-free, Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette (separate recipe) 
2 tablespoon nuts, pecans, toasted, chopped 
2 ounce(s) cheese, goat cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup(s) oil, walnut, or canola oil 
1/4 cup(s) maple syrup 
1/4 cup(s) vinegar, cider 
2 tablespoon mustard, coarse-grain 
2 tablespoon soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground

Preparation

To Prepare Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette:

Whisk together walnut oil (or canola), maple syrup, vinegar, mustard, soy sauce, salt, and pepper in a small bow.

To Prepare Salad:

Toss spinach, beets and Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette in a salad bowl.

Top with pecans and goat cheese.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/beet-bliss.aspx

Quick Cauliflower Risotto with Asparagus + Cilantro-Basil Hemp Seed Pesto

A completely grain free dish

Serves 2 as a main, 4 as a side

Ingredients

1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 small onion, finely chopped
1 large or 2 small heads cauliflower, finely grated*
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1/3 cup white wine
1 small bunch asparagus, cut into 1-2 inch sticks
1/2 cup veggie or chicken broth + more if needed
zest of 1 lemon
1/2 cup full-fat canned coconut milk (or cream)
1/2-3/4 cup parmesan cheese (use nutritional yeast for vegan eaters)
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, chopped

Cilantro-Basil Hemp Seed Pesto

1 cup fresh cilantro, finely chopped
3/4 cup fresh basil, finely chopped
1/2 cup raw hemp seeds
1/3 cup olive oil + more for drizzling (or use truffle oil for drizzling!)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 clove garlic, minced or grated (optional)
1/3 cup parmesan cheese (or nutritional yeast) (optional)
crushed red pepper, to taste
salt and pepper, to taste

Instructions

!Cilantro-Basil Hemp Seed Pesto

In a bowl, combine the cilantro, basil, hemp seeds, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic (if using), parmesan cheese (if using), crushed red pepper and a pinch of both salt and pepper. Taste and adjust the seasonings as needed. Add water to thin the pesto if desired.

!Risotto

Heat a large, high sided skillet over medium heat and add 2 tablespoons olive oil.

Add the onion, season with salt and pepper, and cook until caramelized, about 8 minutes.

Then add the cauliflower and the garlic, and season with salt and pepper. Cook for 2 more minutes.

Deglaze the pan with white wine and cook, stirring constantly, until the liquid is almost evaporated. Stir in the asparagus.

Slowly pour in the veggie broth and coconut milk and bring to a simmer. Cook until the cauliflower and asparagus are tender and "risotto" is nice and creamy, about 6 to 8 minutes.

Remove from heat, then add the lemon zest, parmesan, parsley and a drizzle of olive oil (or truffle oil!! MMM!).

Divide the risotto among bowls or plates. Top with pesto and a drizzle of truffle oil if desired.

*You can either finely chop the cauliflower or run the heads through a blender or food processor. For the best consistency, I like to blend 3/4 of the cauliflower in the blender and then finely chop the remainder for a little texture.

If you dont do wine, like me, just add more cheese. Totally does the trick every time.

www.halfbakedharvest.com/quick-cauliflower-risotto-with-asparagus-cilantro-basil-hemp-seed-pesto/

There I am  sitting at the kitchen table at Heidis talking to her and I look at the clock and say  oh my goodness  I have to open the new knitting tea party in half an hour and I am not done with my opening! That is what happens when you sleep until eleven in the morning.

It has been a blah day  overcast  damp  rainy  cold  a curled up in a chair with your knitting in front of a fire kind of day. Alas  Heidi still hasnt gotten their chimney looked at or I might have been tempted.

I while I was sitting there watching the flames and knitting away I might have had this drink on a side table for me to sip on.

Cherimoya Lava Flow

The sweet, creamy richness of cherimoya transforms the drink into an exotic new experie


----------



## irisk

I normally just lurk but I have to say these recipes look great!


----------



## darowil

SUMMARY 6/3/15
HEALTH
*martina* had a sore wrist And a friends son has had a heart attack- undergoing tests to determine relevant treatment.

*Rookies*DGS has an issue with his eye- probably irrelevant but to see a paedetric retinal specialist next week.

*Sugarsugars* ex having emergency surgery for a stomach bleed; stable but very unwell

*tami* DHs cousin in law died and travelling to funeral for Sunday.

*Southern Gals* father has been very unwell- unsure whether he would make it, still not sure pneumonia has fully resolved.

*Caren's* brace is of off most of the time now- and she is getting more knitting done.

*EJS* possible immune response to the thyroid causing raised cholesterol and blockage . Sounds like *Swedenmes* middle sons issues may be related to his thyroid and not to his past cancer.

On a routine dental visit *budasha* was told she has an abscess developing under one of her crowns. Now needs to see specialist for a root canal next Monday
FAMILIES

*Railyn* and DH celebrated their 46th wedding anniversary.

b]purple[/b] arrived safely in France and had plenty of GK cuddles already. Things are going well and looking lovely.

*cmalize* and *Kansas g-ma* DDs both look like being out of work soon.

*nittergma* had a job interview- last of a series, now comes the waiting game.

*gagesmum* Greg cut his hand badly when home with Gage. Stiches and now they need to watch for nerve and/or tendon damage. Uncovered it today and it looks 'gross'-hopefully not because of infection etc.

*Gwens* DD has just got into the University of Georgia

I nearly forgot to say that *Darowils* daughter passed her first paediatric exam this week.

*Bettys* sister Barbara has macular degeneration which looks like turning wet from dry so prayers needed

*TNSs* DD is feeling down so she is getting a visit from Mum

*EJS* had a gas leak during the week so gas off thus no cook top or hot water.

*Sugarsugars* Serenas father gas been sending harassing texts to Sugarsugars DD. No apparent support from his mother to try to prevent this type of behaviour.

*Lurker* is still waiting for a lot of the work to be done. New plumber looked at the tub today but still no action.

*Gwen* is still working on getting her craft room sorted out and we are waiting for the mystery of her room to be revealed, hopefully in the next few days.

KTP Photos 6th March, 2015
8 - *Caren* - Coffee
9 - *Caren* - Coconut buns
11 - *Cmaliza* - Daisy stitch square
14 - *Gagesmom* - Baby tops
16 - *Tami* - Tangle/DPins holder/Untangled!
16 - *Gagesmom* - Latest baby top
19 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod
22 - *Gwen* - Daisy stitch square in multi colored yarn.
23 - *Lurker* - Sydney silkie
23 - *Swedenme* - Star/daisy stitch in colours
24 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod
27 - *Rookie* - DGD & Buddy
30 - *Gagesmom* - Baby top
31 - *TNS* - Sunrise/Guernsey
32 - *Lurker* - Hunua Hills from end of driveway
32 - *Swedenme* - Hill fires
32 - *Darowil* - Patterned socks
33 - *Caren* - Coffee/Melon/Funny/Healing thoughts
41 - *Swedenme* - Star stitch mary jane bootees
45 - *Swedenme* - Hill fires
54 - *Bonnie* - Bunnies
63 - *Caren* - Snow flowers!
65 - *Cashmeregma* - Ascot scarf/Nesting dolls & eggs
72 - *Gwen* - Mystery KAL afghan square
77 - *Caren* - Coffee/Corned beef/Baked beans
78 - *Gagesmom* - Knitting magasines
78 - *Lurker* - Shrug sleeve 
87 - *Darowil* - Althea's beautiful knitted jacket
94 - *Gagesmom* - River pictures
95 - *Purple* - Picnic/Town of Langeais/ LM2 & big brother
95 - *Gagesmom* - Baby tops
106 - *Gwen* - Truman and Mario
106 - *Poledra* - Hat & scarf
106 - *Gagesmom* - Baby top
107 - *Lurker* - Cowl/hood

Recipes
1 - *Sam* - Easy ground beef recipes (link)
19 - *Nico * - Flourless orange cake
26 - *Lurker* - Coconut buns
26 - *Sam* - Steak recipes (link)
27 - *Pacer* - Toll House Pie
77 - *Caren* - Corned beef
84 - *Sam* - Cake mix desserts (link)

Crafts
5 - *Sam* - Brioche looped scarf (link)
13 - *Bulldog* - Yarnit (link)
15 - *Sam* - Infinity scarf & 10 cowls (link)
18 - *Bonnie* - Free cardigan knitting patterns (link)
26 - *Sam* - Fingerless gloves (link)
26 - *Sam* - Prayer shawls (link)
26 - *Sam* - Free e-books (link)
38 - *Cmaliza* - Daisy stitch
66 - *Sam* - Free patterns (link)
74 - *Sam* - Crochet baby dress (link)
94 - *Sam* - Children's clothes (link)
104 - *Tami* - Sock matching tutorial (link)
104 - *Rookie* - Size chart / Miniature Tardis (links)

A few more pages to read yet


----------



## cottonginniestudio

you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


----------



## Normaedern

Great recipes and summary. Thank you both so much.


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Sam can't believe it's that time again . Don't know were the weeks are going . I'm glad your weather is picking up . Do you think spring is finally on it's way . ? I'm going back now to check out the recipes 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

irisk - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people stop by and hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



irisk said:


> I normally just lurk but I have to say these recipes look great!


----------



## RookieRetiree

irisk said:


> I normally just lurk but I have to say these recipes look great!


Oh, please come join in -- you're most welcome!


----------



## RookieRetiree

cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


Welcome to the Tea Party....I know, doesn't Sam come up with great recipes?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Wow-- Sam, that is some bunch of recipes. Someone else noted that you could make a sweater in the time you spend on recipes! Thanks for doing it.

Darowil and KateB, thanks for the summaries-- I always find at least a couple things I've missed.

The weather is lovely--I think it is over 80 right now-- not a good sign for what summer may bring. I planted 8 red cabbage plants-- we'll see how they do. I've also got seedlings in milk cartons that we started at the center a couple weeks ago--not sure how they will do but all are frost-impervious as long as it doesn't get TOO cold again.

I won a pot of hyacinths today at Center-- I plan to put them where my regulars are not coming up, fill in the holes. But I will wait a couple weeks before doing it. I was lucky enough to get the purple ones. 

And I can tell you where I was 51 1/2 years ago at this time-- giving birth to DD#2 and yes, it was a Friday the 13th and the quintuplets were born the day before.


----------



## sassafras123

Iris and CottonGinnie, welcome. Stop by often we love New members.


----------



## Grannypeg

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 13 March 15
> 
> I think I need to but Microsoft Word for Dummies  2010. Something has happened and my margins are not working right. Usually when I open a page the top and left margins are perfect. Now I have to reset both of them and not the usual way but with the space bar and the enter key. Grrrr. I was going to delete the entire program and reinstall but I realized that Ron had installed it  I dont have a copy of it to reinstall. Oh well  Ill figure it out somehow.
> 
> Wow Sam, another great start to the Knitting tea party for the next week. For each recipe I read I gain another pound on the hips. You must start the next week's list of recipes right away.


----------



## Lurker 2

cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


Sam does a lot of scanning in. And also he works on his document all week. Should also say welcome to the Tea Party, you have not posted before!


----------



## darowil

irisk and cottonginniestudio I don't think I've seen either of you here before. Welcome to you both.

Sam some very tasty sounding unhealthy things to start off there. And one that I might be able to use on my low carb diet as well.
And now off for my morning coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> SUMMARY 6/3/15
> 
> A few more pages to read yet


Darowil - another great summary for the past week. I really appreciate your work. Some days I only have time to kind of skim, so this gives me a chance to go back to ready something I have missed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.

heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


----------



## martina

Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much. 
I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh. 
Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved! 
Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
> I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much.
> I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh.
> Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved!
> Take care all.


And it is lovely to hear from you again, Martina- I look forward to the day when eventually you get settled in your own home!


----------



## EJS

Hi all,
Glad to be starting a new week. I hope I can get here at least once a day this week. After my post last week I ended up going to the doc on Wednesday as allergy attack turned into sinus infection that then traveled to lungs. I am still congested and coughing but feeling somewhat better since getting some meds. The doc was more concerned about my blood pressure as it was 180/112. Needless to say he added bp meds to that list. I am taking it easy as much as possible.
The gas company has really been working hard to get our issue resolved and the work could be done as soon as Monday. We have had a number of workers here to make sure everything will go right and no other problems arise...ie marking the underground electrical lines and making sure no water lines are in the way. I pray it all continues to go smoothly.

I did go back an look at some of the photos from last week. Julie, the blue cowl/hood is beautiful, and so are you. Mel, I love seeing your work. The baby items always make me smile.

Railyn, Sorry to have missed your anniversary but hope it was perfect.

My love and thoughts are with all of you.

Evelyn


----------



## Grannypeg

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


Great picture of your grandson. Enjoy the foot ball game and the swim.


----------



## Lurker 2

Another old Tea Party person I have spoken with this morning, is Tessa from Emsworth in the south of England. Tessa is having problems with Knitting Paradise specifically when she tries to open the forum- she can get the top of the page, but nothing else comes up. Tessa does have health problems, but the delight of her life is her three year old gt grand daughter. Julian is keeping well.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


Thanks Julie and for Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be starting a new week. I hope I can get here at least once a day this week. After my post last week I ended up going to the doc on Wednesday as allergy attack turned into sinus infection that then traveled to lungs. I am still congested and coughing but feeling somewhat better since getting some meds. The doc was more concerned about my blood pressure as it was 180/112. Needless to say he added bp meds to that list. I am taking it easy as much as possible.
> The gas company has really been working hard to get our issue resolved and the work could be done as soon as Monday. We have had a number of workers here to make sure everything will go right and no other problems arise...ie marking the underground electrical lines and making sure no water lines are in the way. I pray it all continues to go smoothly.
> 
> I did go back an look at some of the photos from last week. Julie, the blue cowl/hood is beautiful, and so are you. Mel, I love seeing your work. The baby items always make me smile.
> 
> Railyn, Sorry to have missed your anniversary but hope it was perfect.
> 
> My love and thoughts are with all of you.
> 
> Evelyn


You are very kind, Evelyn. To me I look very old.
I do hope your health issues resolve- allergies are not a fun thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you enjoy yourself and come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## pacer

What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now. 

Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.

Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.

Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?

Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.

Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


Glad you had a chance to finally talk with her. I'm sure she's spending a lot of time traveling since, if I remember, her dad is in a nursing home a fair distance from her and her mom. But glad she's doing well.
junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


From the looks of GS3's tongue, he's really concentrating on that selfie!!
What a shame LM2 cries at you...what's wrong with that little lady? Doesn't she know how grand her grandmere is!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Great recipes and summary. Thank you both so much.


I agree. Thank you both!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Thanks Pacer, and thank you for the compliment!


----------



## KateB

Another great start Sam, thank you. Good to know that Zoe is doing ok, and Tessa...thanks Julie. Hoping to sleep now, see you all in the morning.
I nearly forgot......I found this earlier and thought you would appreciate it Julie!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I just edited that one to add Tessa in as well.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
> I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much.
> I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh.
> Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved!
> Take care all.


Wonderful news about Val's son. I'm glad they caught the virus in time. I know it does cause heart problems and sometimes death. Will continue to keep him in prayers and her for strength.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Glad you had a chance to finally talk with her. I'm sure she's spending a lot of time traveling since, if I remember, her dad is in a nursing home a fair distance from her and her mom. But glad she's doing well.
> junek


I seem to recall it is a three hour drive, but whether that is there and back, I cannot remember.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Another great start Sam, thank you. Good to know that Zoe is doing ok, and Tessa...thanks Julie. Hoping to sleep now, see you all in the morning.


Sleep well Kate. I was jolted awake by the alarm to get me here! slept well clearly.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Another great start Sam, thank you. Good to know that Zoe is doing ok, and Tessa...thanks Julie. Hoping to sleep now, see you all in the morning.
> I nearly forgot......I found this earlier and thought you would appreciate it Julie!


I'll have to archive that one, Kate!!!!!!!
would not mind a bit of sleep myself!


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be starting a new week. I hope I can get here at least once a day this week. After my post last week I ended up going to the doc on Wednesday as allergy attack turned into sinus infection that then traveled to lungs. I am still congested and coughing but feeling somewhat better since getting some meds. The doc was more concerned about my blood pressure as it was 180/112. Needless to say he added bp meds to that list. I am taking it easy as much as possible.
> The gas company has really been working hard to get our issue resolved and the work could be done as soon as Monday. We have had a number of workers here to make sure everything will go right and no other problems arise...ie marking the underground electrical lines and making sure no water lines are in the way. I pray it all continues to go smoothly.
> 
> I did go back an look at some of the photos from last week. Julie, the blue cowl/hood is beautiful, and so are you. Mel, I love seeing your work. The baby items always make me smile.
> 
> Railyn, Sorry to have missed your anniversary but hope it was perfect.
> 
> My love and thoughts are with all of you.
> 
> Evelyn


I know it must be difficult to be without your cooktop for so long. But glad they're being cautious about the underground lines!
Glad you went to the dr and got medicine before you developed pneumonia!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome IrisK and Cottonginniestudio! Don't think I've seen you post here before. Sam always has room for more at the tea party table and we all love new folks. Hope you chat more and enjoy yourself while here!


cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


Now thats not very nice of LM2 is it? You need to tell her if she wants you knit her anything else she needs to be nice to you. That will do th etrick I'm sure.


----------



## pacer

I finally posted Matthew's current drawings on page 2. He has only been asking patiently for a week and a half if I have posted them. 

Purplefi...Love the pictures of the grandchildren. Good thing those children love their grandparents. LM2 will come around.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


Love it! And, I somehow can't believe that LM2 cries when she's with you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Please tell Matthew these are great-- esp the only partial one-- that face is awesome!

The cards I got from Matthew-- keep forgetting to take them to my group but did manage last week and they loved them, commenting on what lovely work he does. I'm so sorry it took me so long. Life has been hectic but not as bad as yours, but then, I'm a couple decades older, too. Anyway, his work is appreciated by all who see it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

As always, his drawings are wonderful.



pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to recall it is a three hour drive, but whether that is there and back, I cannot remember.


Thanks for the information on Zoe and Tessa...I miss their posts and am sorry to hear that life hasn't gotten much easier for them. I do recall from a conversation I had with Zoe that it was quite a trek for her to go back and forth to her Dad and it was also quite a trek to the hospital, etc. I'm sure you passed along our good wishes to both of them.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> Please tell Matthew these are great-- esp the only partial one-- that face is awesome!
> 
> The cards I got from Matthew-- keep forgetting to take them to my group but did manage last week and they loved them, commenting on what lovely work he does. I'm so sorry it took me so long. Life has been hectic but not as bad as yours, but then, I'm a couple decades older, too. Anyway, his work is appreciated by all who see it.


I am glad that they are being enjoyed. I took his cards to work this week. We are selling some of them for a fund raiser to provide food for a food bank in town. Matthew will still get part of the proceeds and the fundraiser will get the other half of the money raised. I had to buy some envelopes today to take to work. I will have to make new cards again when he gets the current set of drawings done. Thanks once again.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for the opening, Sam (all those goodies...and I'm still trying to get rid of all those calories that attached themselves to me over the holidays months ago :roll: ). I do love a good cookie, though; DD and I have been wanting to make some. :mrgreen:

Good to have word of Zoe and Tessa. Sending good thoughts.

Love Matthew's new drawings!

I had to get creative with supper--the cupboard's bare! So I guess we will do groceries tomorrow, but for now, I'm going to knit a while.

Welcome new voices, healing thoughts to those in need, positive thoughts for those with troubles, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## flyty1n

So glad for the summary, it helps me to keep up with all your lives. Sam, another great start for the week. Julie, I loved the beautiful blue cowl..it looks great on you and brings out a natural healthy glow to your cheeks. I continue to worry about the pain Bulldog is having in her legs. I am well aware that not only do blood clots in veins move to other places causing blockage, but they can cut off the blood supply enough to your leg and foot to compromise its health and once circulation to a part is lost, it is very difficult to unplug the vein and get adequate circulation back again. The pain you are feeling is one of the worst kinds. It is hypoxic pain, the kind that you get from a tourniquet or putting a tight string around your finger and not loosening it. It was used during the inquisition to cause people to recant when the spoke out against the regime. Hypoxic pain is real and a sign of need for quick remedy by unblocking the clogged vein. I hope your doctor quickly recognizes that this is something that must be taken care of now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Taking a break from craft room work long enough to eat dinner and catch up here. Am going to take Carol's suggestion and take a before picture (though I've already done some) and then afterwards. will post all once completed.
*Betty* I splurged (what's new...lol) and ordered a yarnit. It came in today. Really a cute and useful gadget. Do think they cost too much though so doubt I'd get more. It is neat though that it also has an area under the base to hold stitch markers or darning needles. Of course I got the purple; you have a choice of clear or several colors. Ya'll can check it out at yarnit.com. Hope your leg is giving you some relief; hate that you still have 2 weeks before your dr. appointment.

*Kaye Jo* I loved the hat and the yarn you are making the scarf out of. I think I have some similar yarn but different colors that I got at the now closed LYS.

*Melody* I love the newest all in one. You have such a nice selection of the jacquard yarns. And of course your knitting is not only lightening fast but so nicely done!

*Carol* I posted at the end of the last tea party but in case you missed I wondered if DD will either qualify for unemployment for awhile or will get a severance package? I know she will find something that is even better than current soon to be gone job and keeping her in prayer.

*Julie* the blue cowl/hoodie is lovely. Don't remember who posted it but I so agree that you look so less stressed now and the color of the cowl/hoodie is very becoming. Also....don't say negative things about your photo; YOU are LOVELY! Also thanks for the update on Zoe and Tessa.

*PurpleFi* so sorry LM2 cries at you; she just isn't around you enough but soon will know how wonderful you are. Loved the selfie of gs3 and his tongue sticking out the side of his little mouth. A real cutie .
*Martina and Pacer* in regard to yarn buying...Martina I already do as you suggested when buying yarn which is why I am in the land of TOO much yarn (yes you heard me say that; my new mantra for awhile) and Pacer....why do you think I asked you guys to help me keep from buying more...because I KNOW this is not the group to ask for that kind of help...ROFL!!!

*Matthew via Pacer* the drawings are fabulous! I love the little dog in progress. I have got to get you a black and white of Sydney. It is on my to do list! Can't wait to see you again at the KAP in August!

*Evelyn* I so glad they are working carefully on the gas leak. I know it is an inconvenience for you for a little while but it is so good they are being thorough. Also glad you are starting to feel better now that you've got meds.

*Sam* as usual a great opening. I flew through the recipes and will go back later and check them out more carefully. Has Heidi gotten her new furniture yet? Oh, our high today was 68F but it was a wet day. Still much better than being cold though!

If I left anyone out I apologize. Hugs to you all. Prayers for those needing better health/wealth/happiness. You are all such a vital part of this group!


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us 
As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg . 
Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday 
And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart 
We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy 
As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope they find why the rash on your son's leg. When next week will DH have surgery on heart...Wed.; want to definitely be in prayer on that day for him. Hope oldest son's consult on Monday goes well; will keep him in prayer also.


Swedenme said:


> What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us
> As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg .
> Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday
> And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart
> We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy
> As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope they find why the rash on your son's leg. When next week will DH have surgery on heart...Wed.; want to definitely be in prayer on that day for him. Hope oldest son's consult on Monday goes well; will keep him in prayer also.


Husband goes in Wednesday to have tests then surgery Thursday if all goes well 
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> What wonderful drawings - thank you for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Husband goes in Wednesday to have tests then surgery Thursday if all goes well
> Sonja


Sonja, keeping all of you in my prayers...also sending hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

OK, my science-minded DGD#3 sent this one-- did you know that tomorrow is the Pi Day of the century. 3.1415??? LOL


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


~~~Send it back to her if you can. Thanks for sharing & caring!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the information on Zoe and Tessa...I miss their posts and am sorry to hear that life hasn't gotten much easier for them. I do recall from a conversation I had with Zoe that it was quite a trek for her to go back and forth to her Dad and it was also quite a trek to the hospital, etc. I'm sure you passed along our good wishes to both of them.


I did mention that people had been asking after her (Zoe). 
I was getting rather tired while talking to Tessa- so we talked more of personal matters.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
> I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much.
> I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh.
> Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved!
> Take care all.


~~~Prayers are certainly continuing....cushioned with care, love and gentleness, but also with the strength of love and care.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks for that compliment, Joyce!



flyty1n said:


> So glad for the summary, it helps me to keep up with all your lives. Sam, another great start for the week. Julie, I loved the beautiful blue cowl..it looks great on you and brings out a natural healthy glow to your cheeks. I continue to worry about the pain Bulldog is having in her legs. I am well aware that not only do blood clots in veins move to other places causing blockage, but they can cut off the blood supply enough to your leg and foot to compromise its health and once circulation to a part is lost, it is very difficult to unplug the vein and get adequate circulation back again. The pain you are feeling is one of the worst kinds. It is hypoxic pain, the kind that you get from a tourniquet or putting a tight string around your finger and not loosening it. It was used during the inquisition to cause people to recant when the spoke out against the regime. Hypoxic pain is real and a sign of need for quick remedy by unblocking the clogged vein. I hope your doctor quickly recognizes that this is something that must be taken care of now.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> You are very kind, Evelyn. To me I look very old.
> I do hope your health issues resolve- allergies are not a fun thing.


~~~Actually, no you don't look old! Your skin is smooth...light in your eyes....lovely! I think it is a grand picture!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


~~~Pacer...you are SO right...the dog's face is captivating! Well, done, Matthew! That is his specialty....capturing the persona & personality of the animals. The cat has an interesting look, too.
Love love love his work!


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. Thank you both!


~~~Ditto from me, too (re summaries). Miss Pam...a lovely avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* the blue cowl/hoodie is lovely. Don't remember who posted it but I so agree that you look so less stressed now and the color of the cowl/hoodie is very becoming. Also....don't say negative things about your photo; YOU are LOVELY! Also thanks for the update on Zoe and Tessa.


Don't feel lovely- I am feeling hot and sticky, but Sajaad has come and is working on the lock at the back door. The plumber is supposed to be here on Tuesday he said, if all goes well.


----------



## machriste

Fingers crossed, Julie, for the plumber to get there and get things fixed for you. You are seeming amazingly patient to me. 

Gwen really said it all to everyone. I say, "Ditto for me!"

Sam and Summary Queens, thanks so much not just for the good stuff this week, but for all that you do so generously every week! You are appreciated!!!

A welcome to the new guests at the Tea Party and a special salute to Matthew--your drawing just keep getting better and better. Imagine how many people are enjoying them all around the world!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja, keeping all of you in my prayers...also sending hugs.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Send it back to her if you can. Thanks for sharing & caring!


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Matthews skills are coming on in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Lurker 2

People often mention that about me. Funny thing is my mother was of the opinion that I was impatient! 
It sounds like the new contractors will be doing a lot of work on both the houses that Sajaad is managing.
(including the fence)



machriste said:


> Fingers crossed, Julie, for the plumber to get there and get things fixed for you. You are seeming amazingly patient to me.
> 
> Gwen really said it all to everyone. I say, "Ditto for me!"
> 
> Sam and Summary Queens, thanks so much not just for the good stuff this week, but for all that you do so generously every week! You are appreciated!!!
> 
> A welcome to the new guests at the Tea Party and a special salute to Matthew--your drawing just keep getting better and better. Imagine how many people are enjoying them all around the world!


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, my science-minded DGD#3 sent this one-- did you know that tomorrow is the Pi Day of the century. 3.1415??? LOL


~~~I LOVED Pi Day....beforehand I made it a riddle for the kids to figure out. Then on Pi Day I bought them MacD's apple pies....did they know why? It was a fun day....I loved giving them riddles and challenges...and rewards!


----------



## tami_ohio

I still have 6 pages to go on last week, and see I am 5 pages behind here already!


----------



## jheiens

Some days you're just lucky, Tami, that it's only 5 pages.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto from me, too (re summaries). Miss Pam...a lovely avatar!


Thanks! It's a photo from last year ftom some tulip fields about 60 miles north of me. Bthey arr really stunning!


----------



## tami_ohio

cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


Cottonginniestudio, I don't think I have seen you here at the tea party, so here is a big welcome from Ohio! I think you will enjoy it here, and I hope you will join us often.


----------



## kehinkle

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. .


Sorry I've been absent but charging issues again. Hope everyone had a good week. Prayers to all who need them. Having to do this on the phone and it is frustrating me. 
The cat is so cute. He sure knows how to capture the essence of the animal. 
Mary, that looks just like Snickers. Matthew is doing a great job. Please let him know that I really like it. 
Going to go back a check out last week's pages, if the phone will behave.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVED Pi Day....beforehand I made it a riddle for the kids to figure out. Then on Pi Day I bought them MacD's apple pies....did they know why? It was a fun day....I loved giving them riddles and challenges...and rewards!


And when I get a good puzzle or something grammar-ly (even though she teaches science she is REALLY strong on grammar) I send it to DD#2 for her students. She says they love them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Some days you're just lucky, Tami, that it's only 5 pages.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, ain't that the truth! Most times for me it is more like 10.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you Sam, Darowil, and KateB for the great start and summaries. Sam, I have a sister of my heart that loves coconut. I will be sharing some of your recipes with her.

It warmed up a little, and the snow has melted enough that I could get out to the RV and start the engine and generator and let them run for a little bit. For the first time in years, even with our electronic mouse chasers, we had "visitors" I will have to pull out all of the utensils and pots and pans, and run them thru the dishwasher for the start of the season.  But otherwise things look and sound good. Both engine and generator started right up. DH usually likes to start it and let it run for about 15 minutes once a month during the winter.

Our knitting circle is having a knit in/retreat tomorrow. It will be lots of fun, with lots of good friends, good food, lots of knitting, talking, door prizes, things to buy and swap. I made apple slab to take. DH has been wanting apple pie, so I killed 2 birds with one stone. For the first time in a year or so, I made home made crust, and made a half sheet pan apple slab. 2 batches of double crust, and got my cardio in trying to get it rolled out big enough for the pan. I have no idea what it tastes like, and it isn't pretty, but it sure smells good! It is cooling now. I will send a piece to work for DH's lunch tomorrow, and take a plate to the knitting retreat. I need some pie crust lessons! I used to be able to make them, tho no where near as good as my mom's, but for some reason, they just don't taste good, and slide down in the pie plate for a blind crust. 

I am working on a poncho for Arriana, along with my socks. I was hoping I wouldn't have to go buy any more yarn for it, using what I had left from making DDIL's slippers for Christmas (I bought way more than I needed!), but am running out. I don't think I will have enough to finish the first rectangle, let alone finish the whole thing, so after the retreat, I will stop and buy more! 

I will try to read a few more pages, but need to get DH's lunch made for work tomorrow, and go to bed so I can get up what passes for early for me in the morning!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Some days you're just lucky, Tami, that it's only 5 pages.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh how well I know that one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


I am so glad you finally got to talk to her for a few minutes! Thank you so much for giving us an update on her. Will keep her in my prayers.

My goodness, it seems that the prayer list keeps growing, and quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


Your DGS is so cute! I am sure that LMII will continue keep Mr. P wrapped up around her little finger. I am sure she will warm up to you soon. Have fun watching GS1 play football, and swimming.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
> I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much.
> I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh.
> Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved!
> Take care all.


Good news about Val's son. I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## tami_ohio

EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be starting a new week. I hope I can get here at least once a day this week. After my post last week I ended up going to the doc on Wednesday as allergy attack turned into sinus infection that then traveled to lungs. I am still congested and coughing but feeling somewhat better since getting some meds. The doc was more concerned about my blood pressure as it was 180/112. Needless to say he added bp meds to that list. I am taking it easy as much as possible.
> The gas company has really been working hard to get our issue resolved and the work could be done as soon as Monday. We have had a number of workers here to make sure everything will go right and no other problems arise...ie marking the underground electrical lines and making sure no water lines are in the way. I pray it all continues to go smoothly.
> 
> I did go back an look at some of the photos from last week. Julie, the blue cowl/hood is beautiful, and so are you. Mel, I love seeing your work. The baby items always make me smile.
> 
> Railyn, Sorry to have missed your anniversary but hope it was perfect.
> 
> My love and thoughts are with all of you.
> 
> Evelyn


I will continue to keep you in my prayers for better health, and for all repairs to be finished properly and quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Matthew's cat looks ready to walk off of the page! And the face on the dog, well, it just says snuggle me and give me smooches!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam (all those goodies...and I'm still trying to get rid of all those calories that attached themselves to me over the holidays months ago :roll: ). I do love a good cookie, though; DD and I have been wanting to make some. :mrgreen:
> 
> Good to have word of Zoe and Tessa. Sending good thoughts.
> 
> Love Matthew's new drawings!
> 
> I had to get creative with supper--the cupboard's bare! So I guess we will do groceries tomorrow, but for now, I'm going to knit a while.
> 
> Welcome new voices, healing thoughts to those in need, positive thoughts for those with troubles, and hugs & blessings all around.


Are you feeling better?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes! DH and I were talking about it and I've promised to make a pie to celebrate!


Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, my science-minded DGD#3 sent this one-- did you know that tomorrow is the Pi Day of the century. 3.1415??? LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Actually, no you don't look old! Your skin is smooth...light in your eyes....lovely! I think it is a grand picture!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us
> As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg .
> Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday
> And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart
> We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy
> As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot
> Sonja


I am continuing to keep you all in my prayers. Perhaps you need a more mindless knitting project for a few days. Something that will help the fidgets (boy do I know those!) but will help relax you also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Never heard of apple slab. Can you share a recipe? Maybe tomorrow so you can get some rest tonight. 


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam, Darowil, and KateB for the great start and summaries. Sam, I have a sister of my heart that loves coconut. I will be sharing some of your recipes with her.
> 
> It warmed up a little, and the snow has melted enough that I could get out to the RV and start the engine and generator and let them run for a little bit. For the first time in years, even with our electronic mouse chasers, we had "visitors" I will have to pull out all of the utensils and pots and pans, and run them thru the dishwasher for the start of the season.  But otherwise things look and sound good. Both engine and generator started right up. DH usually likes to start it and let it run for about 15 minutes once a month during the winter.
> 
> Our knitting circle is having a knit in/retreat tomorrow. It will be lots of fun, with lots of good friends, good food, lots of knitting, talking, door prizes, things to buy and swap. I made apple slab to take. DH has been wanting apple pie, so I killed 2 birds with one stone. For the first time in a year or so, I made home made crust, and made a half sheet pan apple slab. 2 batches of double crust, and got my cardio in trying to get it rolled out big enough for the pan. I have no idea what it tastes like, and it isn't pretty, but it sure smells good! It is cooling now. I will send a piece to work for DH's lunch tomorrow, and take a plate to the knitting retreat. I need some pie crust lessons! I used to be able to make them, tho no where near as good as my mom's, but for some reason, they just don't taste good, and slide down in the pie plate for a blind crust.
> 
> I am working on a poncho for Arriana, along with my socks. I was hoping I wouldn't have to go buy any more yarn for it, using what I had left from making DDIL's slippers for Christmas (I bought way more than I needed!), but am running out. I don't think I will have enough to finish the first rectangle, let alone finish the whole thing, so after the retreat, I will stop and buy more!
> 
> I will try to read a few more pages, but need to get DH's lunch made for work tomorrow, and go to bed so I can get up what passes for early for me in the morning!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto....meant to mention that earlier and forgot.


tami_ohio said:


> Good news about Val's son. I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you finally got to talk to her for a few minutes! Thank you so much for giving us an update on her. Will keep her in my prayers.
> 
> My goodness, it seems that the prayer list keeps growing, and quickly!


It does not seem to shrink!


----------



## Spider

Marking my spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just finished skyping with my friends I made the baby dresses for and the dinosaur hat and fingerless gloves. They let their 2 year old open the packages. He LOVED the hat and gloves; put the on immediately and was growling like a dinosaur. Mom also was thrilled with the dresses. Her first response was "she will look like a princess!" I was so glad they liked them. I'm going to knit some more for both their son and soon to be born (mid June) daughter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Spider!. Hope the rest of this past week was better for you at work. Hope you are having a few days off; think you mentioned a few days at the lake coming up. Hope I remembered correctly; you deserve it! 


Spider said:


> Marking my spot.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVED Pi Day....beforehand I made it a riddle for the kids to figure out. Then on Pi Day I bought them MacD's apple pies....did they know why? It was a fun day....I loved giving them riddles and challenges...and rewards!


Pi Day only works for you Americans, my date reads 14/03/15!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of apple slab. Can you share a recipe? Maybe tomorrow so you can get some rest tonight.


My late DMIL used to make it. There might be a recipe somewhere, but basically just make a crust that will fit a jelly roll pan (cookie sheet with a rim), make apple pie filling to fill it, and a crust on top. For my half sheet pan, (I think it was the pan DMIL used) I made 2 double crust recipes. If I do it again, I will make one and a half recipes for the double crust just for the bottom. I really would have liked it thicker, and I had to patch the edges a lot. It was really thin, almost too thin to work with. And then another double crust recipe for the top crust. I think the pan is about 13 x 18? at a guess. I did measure it before I put the crust in it, to make sure I was really close in size! Bake as for pie, but it took longer, as we covered the whole top with foil, because M didn't want it to brown and crispy. Make sure you put something under it. I put a big sheet of foil under it. It ran over, of course! Oh, and we used 12 apples, and I doubled the sugar, flour, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg to mix the apples in, for that size pan. I baked at 425°F. Making it this way makes it easier to send in lunches.

Yes, I am still up and on here! Lunch still has to be made, and M is sleeping in his chair. I am listening to the news as I read. Just about caught up. I know I won't get here until tomorrow evening!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It does not seem to shrink!


Re: prayer list

It certainly doesn't seem to be shrinking!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tomorrow will be a busy day as DD1 is coming over at 10 to help DH move the "eaten" sofa out of the house and onto the truck to haul off along with a lot of trash I'm gleaned from the craft room. I'm dedicating the entire day to the craft room. DH helped me move a couple of big items this evening so tomorrow he will install the last of the containers.
I'm going to go untangle some yarn I unearthed. Actually finding it a bit relaxing right now to do that. Will either TTYL or in the morning. 
Keeping all in prayer with extra for those battling and in need of healing.
God bless you all. XXOOXX.....gwen

EDIT: thanks for the recipe Tami!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished skyping with my friends I made the baby dresses for and the dinosaur hat and fingerless gloves. They let their 2 year old open the packages. He LOVED the hat and gloves; put the on immediately and was growling like a dinosaur. Mom also was thrilled with the dresses. Her first response was "she will look like a princess!" I was so glad they liked them. I'm going to knit some more for both their son and soon to be born (mid June) daughter.


How nice!


----------



## tami_ohio

Good night! Page 7 all caught up again.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Re: prayer list
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem to be shrinking!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

I had to work part of the day today, but we did get to the lake and I have been so lazy. But tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Snow is all gone, water standing in the yard because the frost is still in the ground but won't take long to soak in. 
Sam, I would love to have everyone come and visit. When it is warm, we sit in the screened in porch so the bugs can't get to us and we just relax. When it is cool we start the fireplace and watch movies. I am so far behind, love the summaries. All who are hurting and feeling low I am thinking of you, and all of you are so very important to me. The prayer warriors are the best and most powerful!!!! 
Gwen, your craft room can't be as bad as what mine can get. Makes us interesting people I think!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Are you feeling better?


The cold has gone, yes. I drank lots of ginger lemon tea!


----------



## Spider

So Sydney ate a couch, love it. You should write a book!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> The cold has gone, yes. I drank lots of ginger lemon tea!


Yay!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> My late DMIL used to make it. There might be a recipe somewhere, but basically just make a crust that will fit a jelly roll pan (cookie sheet with a rim), make apple pie filling to fill it, and a crust on top. For my half sheet pan, (I think it was the pan DMIL used) I made 2 double crust recipes. If I do it again, I will make one and a half recipes for the double crust just for the bottom. I really would have liked it thicker, and I had to patch the edges a lot. It was really thin, almost too thin to work with. And then another double crust recipe for the top crust. I think the pan is about 13 x 18? at a guess. I did measure it before I put the crust in it, to make sure I was really close in size! Bake as for pie, but it took longer, as we covered the whole top with foil, because M didn't want it to brown and crispy. Make sure you put something under it. I put a big sheet of foil under it. It ran over, of course! Oh, and we used 12 apples, and I doubled the sugar, flour, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg to mix the apples in, for that size pan. I baked at 425°F. Making it this way makes it easier to send in lunches.
> 
> Yes, I am still up and on here! Lunch still has to be made, and M is sleeping in his chair. I am listening to the news as I read. Just about caught up. I know I won't get here until tomorrow evening!


This sounds very much like the apple pie bars that my Mom used to make when she wanted to feed a big crowd and not have to be slicing pies. She used to put in a little bit of powdered cloves as well. This one from a Google search will get you started -- but I'll look for Mom's recipe which I know is tried and true and delicious.

http://www.landolakes.com/recipe/2059/apple-pie-bars


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> The cold has gone, yes. I drank lots of ginger lemon tea!


That's great news!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Sam my mouth is watering from reading all your delicious recipes you shared.
Welcome to the new posters on the tea party.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> SUMMARY 6/3/15
> HEALTH
> *martina* had a sore wrist And a friends son has had a heart attack- undergoing tests to determine relevant treatment.
> 
> *Rookies*DGS has an issue with his eye- probably irrelevant but to see a paedetric retinal specialist next week.
> 
> *Sugarsugars* ex having emergency surgery for a stomach bleed; stable but very unwell
> 
> *tami* DHs cousin in law died and travelling to funeral for Sunday.
> 
> *Southern Gals* father has been very unwell- unsure whether he would make it, still not sure pneumonia has fully resolved.
> 
> *Caren's* brace is of off most of the time now- and she is getting more knitting done.
> 
> *EJS* possible immune response to the thyroid causing raised cholesterol and blockage . Sounds like *Swedenmes* middle sons issues may be related to his thyroid and not to his past cancer.
> 
> On a routine dental visit *budasha* was told she has an abscess developing under one of her crowns. Now needs to see specialist for a root canal next Monday
> FAMILIES
> 
> *Railyn* and DH celebrated their 46th wedding anniversary.
> 
> b]purple[/b] arrived safely in France and had plenty of GK cuddles already. Things are going well and looking lovely.
> 
> *cmalize* and *Kansas g-ma* DDs both look like being out of work soon.
> 
> *nittergma* had a job interview- last of a series, now comes the waiting game.
> 
> *gagesmum* Greg cut his hand badly when home with Gage. Stiches and now they need to watch for nerve and/or tendon damage. Uncovered it today and it looks 'gross'-hopefully not because of infection etc.
> 
> *Gwens* DD has just got into the University of Georgia
> 
> I nearly forgot to say that *Darowils* daughter passed her first paediatric exam this week.
> 
> *Bettys* sister Barbara has macular degeneration which looks like turning wet from dry so prayers needed
> 
> *TNSs* DD is feeling down so she is getting a visit from Mum
> 
> *EJS* had a gas leak during the week so gas off thus no cook top or hot water.
> 
> *Sugarsugars* Serenas father gas been sending harassing texts to Sugarsugars DD. No apparent support from his mother to try to prevent this type of behaviour.
> 
> *Lurker* is still waiting for a lot of the work to be done. New plumber looked at the tub today but still no action.
> 
> *Gwen* is still working on getting her craft room sorted out and we are waiting for the mystery of her room to be revealed, hopefully in the next few days.
> 
> Thank you Margaret and Kate, for the great summaries, without them, I'd be lost, I'm not even going to try to get caught up on last week.
> I'm just going to get caught up and knit some more.
> 
> Hopefully Julie's tub will be fixed soon, it will be fun to see Gwen's craft room, I certainly hope that there is a solution to the harrassing calls from Serena's dad, there is no good excuse for that behavior or for his mother not helping to stop it.
> Hoping that EJS's gas leak is fixed soon, prayers that the shot will help Betty's sister, a visit from mom is always helpful, have a good visit, TNS.
> Congratulations to Gwens daughter, what fantastic news, I hope that she enjoys UofG.
> I hope that Greg's hand and everyone else with injury or illness, heal quickly and with little or no problems.
> Hugs to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> Sam my mouth is watering from reading all your delicious recipes you shared.
> Welcome to the new posters on the tea party.


Have a good night, Melody.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


Oh wonderful, it's good to know that she is doing well, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


 What a cutie. Glad you are having so much fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Another old Tea Party person I have spoken with this morning, is Tessa from Emsworth in the south of England. Tessa is having problems with Knitting Paradise specifically when she tries to open the forum- she can get the top of the page, but nothing else comes up. Tessa does have health problems, but the delight of her life is her three year old gt grand daughter. Julian is keeping well.


Oh good, so glad to know that she is doing okay, it's been so long since she's been able to post.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Matthews new drawings are wonderful, I agree, I love the faces.


----------



## StellaK

My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded. 
So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now thats not very nice of LM2 is it? You need to tell her if she wants you knit her anything else she needs to be nice to you. That will do th etrick I'm sure.


LOL! That should work.


----------



## sassafras123

Poledra65 said:


> Matthews new drawings are wonderful, I agree, I love the faces.


They sure are wonderful.
Julie, love the blue cowl. So glad you spoke with Zoe. I miss her.
Miss Pam, we lived on Whitbey Island in 1980. Loved walking along the fields of tulips. Welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme said:


> Husband goes in Wednesday to have tests then surgery Thursday if all goes well
> Sonja


Sonja, Prayers coming for everyone. Hope surgery goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Poledra65

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


I'm so glad that you pup came right away and that nothing happened to him, you are right, that could have been tragic. We had to put a lock on our back gate after people opening it, it's really sad that people do things like that, purposefully. 
Glad your daughter ended up with a really good job in the end.


----------



## Grannypeg

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


Stella, happy to hear that your daughter finally got a great job. Glad your dog came right back when you called.


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> Sonja, Prayers coming for everyone. Hope surgery goes well with a speedy recovery.


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm caught up, so off to knit and wait for D to call and say he's parked for the night. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm caught up, so off to knit and wait for D to call and say he's parked for the night. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, it's good to know that she is doing well, thank you for letting us know.


It was good this time that she was able to spare a few minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh good, so glad to know that she is doing okay, it's been so long since she's been able to post.


It is happening only with KP, everything else opens ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


That is good that your daughter ended up with so much better a position- 
I am glad you will lock the gate, is this the dog in your avatar?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> They sure are wonderful.
> Julie, love the blue cowl. So glad you spoke with Zoe. I miss her.
> Miss Pam, we lived on Whitbey Island in 1980. Loved walking along the fields of tulips. Welcome, stop by often.


Hopefully Zoe will eventually have time. 
The cowl will be good when we have winter.


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad you stoppe by cottonginnie - we hope you had a good time - we are hear all week so we hope you will plan a return visit really soon - fresh hot tea always available and a chair with your name on it at the forefront - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



cottonginniestudio said:


> you coulda knit a sweater in the time it took you to type all that ... but thank you. )))


----------



## iamsam

I would like to think so but this is only midmarch so can't expect too much. even so - we have had some lovely days this week and hopefully some next week. tomorrow afternoon is to be nice also. --- sam --- I think tammy and who else is in southern ohio - can't think - but they are no doubt getting some rain tonight.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam can't believe it's that time again . Don't know were the weeks are going . I'm glad your weather is picking up . Do you think spring is finally on it's way . ? I'm going back now to check out the recipes
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam

scanning and lots of reformatting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam does a lot of scanning in. And also he works on his document all week. Should also say welcome to the Tea Party, you have not posted before!


----------



## iamsam

i'll look for more healthy stuff for next week darowil - fresh salad time is coming up so maybe I should find some recipes to make. --- sam



darowil said:


> irisk and cottonginniestudio I don't think I've seen either of you here before. Welcome to you both.
> 
> Sam some very tasty sounding unhealthy things to start off there. And one that I might be able to use on my low carb diet as well.
> And now off for my morning coffee and breakfast.


----------



## iamsam

that is good to know Julie - thanks for the update. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, about an hour ago now, I spoke for 5 minutes with Zoe. Her Dad is still with us- my goodness he is a battler! Her Mom is doing ok as is she, and also her boy. But life revolves around the long journey to see her Dad. She is also still organist at church, which I commented is good for the soul, and she agreed. She said it is more than a year since she has been able to post, asked after Sam, and sent love to everyone.


----------



## iamsam

handsome lad - glad you are having a good time. is mr p learning any more French? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Had a great day with the family. For a 2 yr old GS3 is speaking really well and in two languages. He hax Mr P wrapped round his little finger as does LM2 who coos and sniles at him. She takes one look at me and bursts into tears :XD
> tomorrow we are watching GS1 playing football and then we are going swimming in the afternoon.
> 
> heali g vives to those who need them and hugs to everyone. Have a greay week end:


----------



## iamsam

anything on the horizon as to your house? --- sam



martina said:


> Great start and summary as always.Thank you .
> I phoned Val this afternoon and her son is now home after a myriad of tests it turns out his heart attack was due to a virus and all other parts of his heart are perfectly normal. He is on two weeks rest at home then has to return for a repeat of the tests. So Thankyou all for your prayers, but please continue with them for the next few weeks, please. Val is going to a symphony concert with her husband tonight for some light relief from the stress of this past week. Went to post some parcels yesterday and today have been doing nothing much.
> I think you were a bit naughty with your reply Purple, but gave me A laugh.
> Julie, your hood, scarf is a lovely colour and it is good that you have a trip planned. Gwen, don't buy any more yarn unless it is a bargain/ irresistible/unusual or exactly what you want or would otherwise be unloved!
> Take care all.


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to you and yours - hope the meds help get your blood pressure down - and take care of your infection. allergies are not fun. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be starting a new week. I hope I can get here at least once a day this week. After my post last week I ended up going to the doc on Wednesday as allergy attack turned into sinus infection that then traveled to lungs. I am still congested and coughing but feeling somewhat better since getting some meds. The doc was more concerned about my blood pressure as it was 180/112. Needless to say he added bp meds to that list. I am taking it easy as much as possible.
> The gas company has really been working hard to get our issue resolved and the work could be done as soon as Monday. We have had a number of workers here to make sure everything will go right and no other problems arise...ie marking the underground electrical lines and making sure no water lines are in the way. I pray it all continues to go smoothly.
> 
> I did go back an look at some of the photos from last week. Julie, the blue cowl/hood is beautiful, and so are you. Mel, I love seeing your work. The baby items always make me smile.
> 
> Railyn, Sorry to have missed your anniversary but hope it was perfect.
> 
> My love and thoughts are with all of you.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the update Julie - I think others have had trouble with kp from time to time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another old Tea Party person I have spoken with this morning, is Tessa from Emsworth in the south of England. Tessa is having problems with Knitting Paradise specifically when she tries to open the forum- she can get the top of the page, but nothing else comes up. Tessa does have health problems, but the delight of her life is her three year old gt grand daughter. Julian is keeping well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes...a book which he would also most likely try to eat! I would have to title it Sydney the couch eating Dog...LOL!

Your home at the lake sounds delightful. I'm afraid I would arrive and never leave! I love to fish to I'd be quite content just sitting knitting and fishing! Thelife of Riley for sure!


Spider said:


> So Sydney ate a couch, love it. You should write a book!!!


----------



## iamsam

those are very nice drawings - and yes - I agree - a very expressive face. --- sam



pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


----------



## iamsam

miss pam - was your picture taken at the tulip festival up north. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> I agree. Thank you both!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Stella I am so glad your furbaby quickly came back when called. That could have been disastrous. I am so sorry someone did this and glad you are going to be able to put a lock on the gate to avoid any future pranks.

The saga of your DD and employment was very encouraging. Yes, it sometimes does take a while to get where you should be but it can be done. Congratulations to your DD!


StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to all - what kind of heart operation will your husband have? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us
> As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg .
> Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday
> And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart
> We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy
> As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just finished chatting via email with the company that makes the Yarnit that I purchased. We were discussing the cost of it (she had asked for feedback concerning cost and I had mentioned it was in my opinion a little high and I gave reason why I thought so.) Anyway, after more discussion I must say the cost seems to be right in line. It is American made vs made in China which unfortuantely the tooling costs are double here in America. The company does not want to give the money to another country and provide employment for another country; would rather it stay and benefit Americans. In addition, the material that it is made from is Lexan which is the same plastic that is used in eyeglass lens and not a lesser recycled plastic which is not as strong/sturdy. In addition, retail stores want to mark it up 100% which would really make it more expensive for the consumer which is why it is sold online. Anyway, I will buy another one. It is going to be so handy for carrying a project with me places. Also, for those who knit socks 2 at a time, you canl put one skein/cake in it and pull both from the inside and outside of the skein. I'm going to try setting it up for working on my dreambird so I don't have 2 balls rolling around since right now my cakes ar smaller. I think I'll order a clear one next.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness....just notice the time....off to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## iamsam

I was trying to think of the name of the town - don't think it was Monroe - but up in that direction. you are right - the fields are stunning - acres and acres of tulips of all colors all in a row. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It's a photo from last year ftom some tulip fields about 60 miles north of me. Bthey arr really stunning!


----------



## iamsam

spider - where is your lake house? --- sam



Spider said:


> I had to work part of the day today, but we did get to the lake and I have been so lazy. But tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Snow is all gone, water standing in the yard because the frost is still in the ground but won't take long to soak in.
> Sam, I would love to have everyone come and visit. When it is warm, we sit in the screened in porch so the bugs can't get to us and we just relax. When it is cool we start the fireplace and watch movies. I am so far behind, love the summaries. All who are hurting and feeling low I am thinking of you, and all of you are so very important to me. The prayer warriors are the best and most powerful!!!!
> Gwen, your craft room can't be as bad as what mine can get. Makes us interesting people I think!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> miss pam - was your picture taken at the tulip festival up north. --- sam


Yes it was, Sam. Last year.


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> I was trying to think of the name of the town - don't think it was Monroe - but up in that direction. you are right - the fields are stunning - acres and acres of tulips of all colors all in a row. --- sam


Up around Mount Vernon and La Conner.


----------



## Railyn

Thursday of this week DH had an apt. in N. Dallas, maybe 40-50 miles from home. Because we had to drive through "down-town" we planned 2 hours driving time. Well, our map was inadequate, there was lots of construction, closed roads, etc. We were going around in circles. Stopped and asked directions and the person had no idea even where she was. The paperwork had no phone number so finally DH called the person who set up the appointment and they transferred the call to the clinic. Got directions and on the right path. Had to call them the second time. Anyway, we were over an hour late to the clinic. They were so nice, didn't say a word about being so late and worked him in. This was an apt for the VA working on his disability.We thought it was the last apt. but learned that he has to go see his diabetic dr. again. Did it once and sent in the required paperwork but somehow it appears to have gone missing.
The trip home was easy and took maybe 45 minutes.
DH and I were both very stressed but managed to keep our cool so no ugly words were spoken which helped a lot! I was so tired when we got home I couldn't think. It was a very long day!
Zach is quickly becoming a family member. He sleeps with us sometimes, begs for food and generally acts like a cat. He has such a sweet personality. I am so glad he is with us. A very enjoyable furbaby. The last cat we had was also a rescue and she was a mess. She would bite for no reason. I had decided that I would never get another rescue pet but am so glad that I changed my mind. We were wanting to get a kitten and it had to be a Persian and so were looking on the web and were shocked as to the price so DH started looking at picture of "shelter" cats and found Zach. He looked terrible because he was so matted when he was turned in that they had to shave him and people just looked at what he looked like, is my guess, and couldn't see what he would look like when his fur grew in. His face is beautiful and he has a nice body shape so I am sure that he will be beautiful. 
Must get off to bed. Prayers for the sick and sad. Play nice and have fun.
Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> It is happening only with KP, everything else opens ok.


If you talk to her again, ask her if she's tried a different internet browser. If she's using Internet Explorer, have her try Chrome or vice versa. That may solve the issue.


----------



## iamsam

Apple Streusel Slab Pie

Ingredients:

Pie

1 package refrigerated Pillsbury Crescent Recipe Creations Seamless Dough Sheet (or HG Alternative) 
8 cups peeled and sliced Fuji apples (about 8 medium apples) 
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1/4 cup granulated white sugar (or Another HG Alternative) 
1/4 cup brown sugar (not packed) 
2 tbsp. cornstarch 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
1/8 tsp. salt

Streusel

4 sheets (16 crackers) low-fat graham crackers, finely crushed 
1/4 cup light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown) 
2 tbsp. brown sugar (not packed)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" X 13" baking pan with nonstick spray.

Place dough in the pan, and stretch into a large rectangle of even thickness, covering the bottom of the pan. Pierce several times with a fork.

Place apples in a large bowl. Top with lemon juice, and toss to coat.

In a medium bowl, combine remaining pie ingredients. Add mixture to the large bowl, and toss to coat. Evenly spoon apple mixture onto the dough sheet. Cover the pan with foil, and bake for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, in another medium bowl, combine streusel ingredients. Mash and stir until well mixed and crumbly.

Remove foil. Evenly sprinkle streusel over the apple mixture.

Bake until apples are soft, about 30 more minutes. (Keep an eye on the crust -- it will burn if cooked too long.)

Let pie cool slightly, about 10 minutes. Slice and serve!

MAKES 12 SERVINGS
HG Alternative: If you can't find the Recipe Creations dough, go for Pillsbury Reduced Fat Crescent roll dough. (The products are nearly identical.) Then just pinch/seal up the perforations for a seamless sheet.

Another HG Alternative: If made with an equal amount of Splenda No Calorie Sweetener (granulated) in place of the white sugar, each serving will have 159 calories, 28g carbs, and 14.5g sugars (PointsPlus® value 4*).
1/12th of pie (1 piece about 3" X 4"): 173 calories, 4.5g fat, 239mg sodium, 31.5g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 19g sugars, 1.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*
www.hungarygirl.com

APPLE SQUARES

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine
1/2 cup shortening
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 egg yolk - add enough milk to the yolk to make 2/3 cup

Combine the above to make a dough, as you wish...using a stand mixer, by hand or by using a food processor. Divide the dough in half and place in plastic wrap. Flatten slightly to resemble a disk. Refrigerate for about an hour...this is a very "tender dough" so needs time in the refrigerator to firm up.

Roll out half the dough (1 disk) to fit a regular-sized cookie sheet. Sprinkle 2 cups crushed corn flakes over the crust (to keep it from becoming soggy from the apples). Slice 10-12 apples and place on top of the corn flakes. Sprinkle 1 cup sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon over the apples.

Roll out and lay the other crust disk over all. Pinch dough together around the edges, as you wish.

Bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees F.

Frost with a powdered sugar/milk glaze when it first comes out of the oven. When it cools, the topping reminds me of a glazed donut.

Gottastch/ktp

Apple pie bars

Apple filling:

5 Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, sliced 6mm (¼in) thick
1/3 cup (58g) brown sugar, packed
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon honey

Crust:

2 ¼ cups (315g) all purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon table salt
1 cup (2 sticks/226g) unsalted butter, slightly firm
½ cup (88g) brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 large egg

Streusel topping:

1 cup (140g) all purpose flour
¼ cup (50g) granulated sugar
¼ cup (44g) brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
pinch of salt
¼ cup (56g/½ stick) unsalted butter, cold and cubed
1 1/3 cups (146g) pecans, toasted, cooled and coarsely chopped

directions

Start by making the filling: combine all the ingredients in a large saucepan. Cover and cook over medium heat for 2-3 minutes to let the apples release their juices. Uncover and cook until the juices have evaporated and the apples are soft and golden brown, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes. Cool completely.

Crust: Preheat oven to 190°C/375°F. Lightly butter a 22x32cm (13x9in) baking dish, line it with foil leaving an overhang on two opposite sides, then butter the foil as well*.

Sift together the flour, baking powder, and salt, and set aside.

In the bowl of an electric mixer, mix the butter and brown sugar on medium speed until creamy, about 2 minutes. Add the vanilla, then the egg, and mix just until blended.

Add the dry ingredients in two additions, mixing just until incorporated  dough will be soft; place spoonfuls of dough onto prepared baking dish then, using lightly floured fingertips, spread it evenly over the bottom of the pan.

Bake for 15-18 minutes or until just golden and coming away from the sides of the pan. Turn the oven down to 180°C/350°F.

In the meantime, make the streusel: in the large bowl of an electric mixer, combine flour, sugars, cinnamon, and salt on low speed. Add butter and mix until mixture is crumbly and barely holds together when squeezed. Stir in pecans.

When crust is done, immediately spread apples over it, and sprinkle with streusel. Bake for 20-25 minutes, until streusel topping is light brown and crisp (mine needed 32 minutes in the oven).

* I made the exact recipe above using a 20x30cm (8x12in) baking pan; since it has a removable bottom I did not line it with foil  just buttered it well

Makes 24 bars 
from the amazing Great Cookies: Secrets to Sensational Sweets

Apple Kuchen Bars Recipe

Elizabeth Monfort, Celina, Ohio

MAKES:24 servings

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 cups cold butter, divided
4 to 5 tablespoons ice water
8 cups thinly sliced peeled tart apples (about 8 medium)
2 cups sugar, divided
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°.

Place 2 cups flour and salt in a food processor; pulse until blended.

Add 1 cup butter; pulse until butter is the size of peas.

While pulsing, add just enough ice water to form moist crumbs.

Press mixture onto bottom a greased 13x9-in. baking pan.

Bake 20-25 minutes or until edges are lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack.

In a large bowl, combine apples, 1 cup sugar and cinnamon; toss to coat. Spoon over crust.

Place remaining flour, butter and sugar in food processor; pulse until coarse crumbs form. Sprinkle over apples.

Bake 60-70 minutes or until golden brown and apples are tender.

Cool completely on a wire rack. Cut into bars. Yield: 2 dozen.

Originally published as Apple Kuchen Bars in Simple & Delicious August/September 2013, p40

Nutritional Facts: 1 bar equals 240 calories, 12 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 30 mg cholesterol, 106 mg sodium, 33 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 2 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apple-kuchen-bars#ixzz3ReEs6AL2

Apple Doozie (Dessert Pizza)

Ingredients

1 pizza crust 
1 can apple pie filling* 
1/2 cup quick oats 
1/2 cup dark brown sugar 
1/2 c flour 
1/2 stick margarine (1/4 of a cup) 
1 tablespoon cinnamon 
1 cup Confectioner's sugar (glaze) 
2 Tablespoons milk (glaze) 
1 teaspoon vanila (glaze)

Instructions:

Place pizza crust on baking sheet and preheat oven to 350.

Open pie filling and dice it up a bit while it is inside the can. Spread over pizza crust.

In small bowl, place flour, oats, brown sugar, and cinnamon. Stir to combine.

Cut margarine into slices and place in bowl. Using a long tined fork, cut margarine into mixture until crumbly.

Sprinkle over top of pie filling in pizza and bake at 350 for twenty five minutes, or until lightly golden.

Top with glaze, below.

Place all glaze ingredients in small bowl, stir until smooth. Can add a smidge more milk if mixture is too thick, more sugar if it is too thin. Drizzle over Apple Pizza with spoon.

*To use fresh apples. Peel and chop two to three cups apples. Saute' in two tablespoons butter until tender. Add a few tablespoons sugar if you like but keep them a bit tart because the topping adds a lot of sweetness. Continue with recipe.

http://www.southernplate.com/2010/09/apple-doozie-dessert-pizza.html

Apple Cranberry Crumb Bars

Servings: 24 servings, 1 bar (64 g) each

Ingredients:

1 pkg. (2-layer size) yellow cake mix
2 eggs, divided
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
2 pkg. (250 g each) Philadelphia Brick Cream Cheese, softened
1/2 cup sugar
2 Gala apples, peeled, chopped
1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries

Make It

Heat oven to 350ºF.

Line 13x9-inch pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides.

Microwave butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 1 to 1-1/2 min. or until melted. Add dry cake mix, 1 egg and cinnamon; beat with mixer until blended. Press 2/3 of the dough onto bottom of prepared pan.

Beat cream cheese and sugar with mixer until blended. Add remaining egg; mix well. Pour over crust; top with fruit.

Pinch small pieces of the remaining dough between your fingers; press lightly into cream cheese layer.

Bake 45 to 48 min. or until centre is almost set.

Cool completely. Refrigerate 1 hour.

Use foil handles to lift dessert from pan before cutting into bars.

Kraft Kitchen Tips: SIZE-WISE - Since this indulgent recipe makes 24 servings, it's the perfect dessert to serve at your next party.

NOTE: When cutting the bars, wipe knife occasionally between cuts for cleaner edges.

HOW TO STORE: Keep refrigerated.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/apple-cranberry-crumb-bars

I of course had to include these.

Apple Cider Caramels

These apple-flavored caramels really evoke the essence of the fall season. Youll love how fast the candy cooks up, and they make a sweet homespun gift for friends and neighbors. Boiled cider is the secret ingredient that gives them warm, baked apple flavor. Add cinnamon and nutmeg, and youve got apple pie in candy form!

Apple Cider Caramels

Yield: 5 dozen caramels

2 cups heavy whipping cream
1 cup light corn syrup
2 cups granulated sugar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed
1/2 cup boiled cider*
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon powdered cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon grated nutmeg

* Boiled cider can be found at kitchen specialty stores and online at King Arthur Flour. If you cant find boiled cider, a substitute can be made from 2 1/2 cups sweetened apple cider simmered on the stove top until reduced to 1/2 cup. The flavor will be more subtle than the purchased boiled cider, but the caramels will still have a recognizable apple flavor.

Grease a 9×5-inch loaf pan with shortening. Line it with a piece of parchment that overhangs the long edges of the pan.

Stir together the heavy cream and syrup in a 6 quart stock pot. Add the granulated sugar, cubed butter and boiled cider. Stir well until the mixture is a consistent color.

Clip a candy thermometer to the side of the pot, or insert the wand of a digital thermometer into the mixture and set the alarm to 248°F.

Bring mixture to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally. When sugar is dissolved and mixture is at a full boil, decrease the heat to medium-high. The mixture will continue to bubble. Cook for 20-25 minutes, or until the candy thermometer reads 248°F.

Stir together the salt, cinnamon and nutmeg in a small condiment cup. Remove the pan from the heat source. Be careful, it will still be bubbling.

Stir in the spice mixture.

Pour the caramel into the prepared pan.

Let the pan stand, uncovered, at room temperature overnight. You may also refrigerate the pan for quicker setting. Run a knife between the parchment paper and pan.

Turn the solid caramel block out on a work surface or cutting board. Cut it into 1 x 5-inch lengths.

Cut the caramel into bite-size pieces (about 1 x1-inch squares).

Wrap the caramels in 6-inch squares of wax paper and twist the ends to close. Be sure to wrap them soon after theyre cut into pieces; if left at room temperature for an extended period of time, the caramels will relax and lose their shape. Keep caramels in an air-tight container at room temperature for up to 8 days. Caramels will keep slightly longer when stored in an air-tight container in the refrigerator

http://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2013/how-tuesday-apple-cider-caramels/


----------



## iamsam

I think your daughter's experience was also experienced by a lot of people during this last depression - and I think it is still happening. so glad she got a good job at the last. good dog to come back to her mistress - some people just have to be nasty it seems. I would put a lock on it also. --- sam



StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


----------



## iamsam

it's Friday night - shouldn't he be home by now? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up, so off to knit and wait for D to call and say he's parked for the night.
> Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam

that is what I was trying to think of. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Up around Mount Vernon and La Conner.


----------



## iamsam

very glad it was a safe trip for you - sorry for the frustration - hopefully one more trip to your diabetic doctor and the his disability will come through. hope you can rest tomorrow and get caught up. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Thursday of this week DH had an apt. in N. Dallas, maybe 40-50 miles from home. Because we had to drive through "down-town" we planned 2 hours driving time. Well, our map was inadequate, there was lots of construction, closed roads, etc. We were going around in circles. Stopped and asked directions and the person had no idea even where she was. The paperwork had no phone number so finally DH called the person who set up the appointment and they transferred the call to the clinic. Got directions and on the right path. Had to call them the second time. Anyway, we were over an hour late to the clinic. They were so nice, didn't say a word about being so late and worked him in. This was an apt for the VA working on his disability.We thought it was the last apt. but learned that he has to go see his diabetic dr. again. Did it once and sent in the required paperwork but somehow it appears to have gone missing.
> The trip home was easy and took maybe 45 minutes.
> DH and I were both very stressed but managed to keep our cool so no ugly words were spoken which helped a lot! I was so tired when we got home I couldn't think. It was a very long day!
> Zach is quickly becoming a family member. He sleeps with us sometimes, begs for food and generally acts like a cat. He has such a sweet personality. I am so glad he is with us. A very enjoyable furbaby. The last cat we had was also a rescue and she was a mess. She would bite for no reason. I had decided that I would never get another rescue pet but am so glad that I changed my mind. We were wanting to get a kitten and it had to be a Persian and so were looking on the web and were shocked as to the price so DH started looking at picture of "shelter" cats and found Zach. He looked terrible because he was so matted when he was turned in that they had to shave him and people just looked at what he looked like, is my guess, and couldn't see what he would look like when his fur grew in. His face is beautiful and he has a nice body shape so I am sure that he will be beautiful.
> Must get off to bed. Prayers for the sick and sad. Play nice and have fun.
> Marilyn


----------



## iamsam

I think I am the only on eon here so I guess I should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> that is what I was trying to think of. --- sam


☺


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> scanning and lots of reformatting. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is good to know Julie - thanks for the update. --- sam


I was glad she was prepared to talk a little.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks for the update Julie - I think others have had trouble with kp from time to time. --- sam


I think especially if they have not had a good adblock installed.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> If you talk to her again, ask her if she's tried a different internet browser. If she's using Internet Explorer, have her try Chrome or vice versa. That may solve the issue.


Thanks Rookie, I guess that might work!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think I am the only on eon here so I guess I should go to bed. --- sam


In that case, I may be the only one now!


----------



## iamsam

no - I am still up - really should go to bed - maybe one more game of hearts and then to bed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In that case, I may be the only one now!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja, keeping all of you in my prayers...also sending hugs.


Thank you


----------



## Bulldog

Hello Dear Hearts,
It is almost 4 a.m. and just not sleepy so have been reading to catch up. I have three pages of notes. Tomorrow I will comment on the most important things but know in your hearts I have read everything and have you all in my thoughts and prayers.
Nancy called late yesterday and said she had a cancellation at five this afternoon, so I was able to get my hair cut and done. I love it when she fixes it and I spray so much freezing hairspray on it, it tends to last for days.
I picked up Captain Ds for suggper and spent most all of the evening with the t.v. off trying to conquer Judys Magic Cast on for toe up socks two at a time. I will try againg tomorrow when I am fresh 
I have got to clean house next week, leg or no leg.Hopefully, when they strip it or burn it to collapse it, it will solve the problem of throwing so many while on blood thinner. I am in Gods hand now, but am going to call our previous Drs office to see if I can get in. Jim and I both have just had it with this doctor.
I do want to mention a few things from the first 11 pages of this weeks KTP.
COTTONGINIESTUDIO & IRISK, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
MARY JO, I, too, wonder about how hot the summer will be here in the South after such sever winter weather. Congrats on you hyacinths. Wish I had a green thumb.
JOSEPHINE, We will just have to clue Little Madam II in as to what a special lady her grandmother is. I am sure this will change but know it has to be upsetting. DGS 3 can take a better selfie than I can.
EVELYN, I am sure glad you went to the Dr with such a high BP and will be praying for good results with the medicine. I never thought I would ever have to take so many meds, did you? Praying for healing from the sinusitis and congestion.
MATTHEW That little kitty has such wonderful markings and you sure captured her personality to a T. I love the dog. Just know the owner will love this.
MARTINA, Great news on Vals son but prayers will continue. How is the house moving coming? Continue to have this on prayer list too.
SONJA, To be such a sweet lady, you have so many major concerns. Your DH is on the prayer list for this surgery next week, your oldest son for good test results on Thursday, and your other son for a diagnosis for the rash and for thyroid meds to be regulated. Take some mindless knitting with you.
TAMI, You are so lucky to have a knitting circle. What fun you will have at your retreat.
STELLA, I am so sorry someone was so heartless as to open your gate. PTL your little furbaby came back and do put a lock on the gate.
MARILYN, My heart just went out to you when I read of your trip to the VA. Glad Zach is such a joy. What would we do without our furbabys.
GWEN, I have two couches I would love for Sydney to chew up. They are so old and so uncomfortable. Ask Kathy. We got them when the kids were little. I think everyone had one back in the day. I want a yarnit. I dont get an allowance this month though and you know I need to save for the fiber fest in <ay. I am so excited about that.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog

JOYCE, I so appreciate your concern. I am doing everything I can do from my end. It is a little less painful tonight. I haven't laid down yet.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I am continuing to keep you all in my prayers. Perhaps you need a more mindless knitting project for a few days. Something that will help the fidgets (boy do I know those!) but will help relax you also.


Thank you Tammi . I've started a small plain blanket and I will more than likely Start a few more projects before I finally stop fidgeting 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> i'll look for more healthy stuff for next week darowil - fresh salad time is coming up so maybe I should find some recipes to make. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We've all put on enough lbs this winter!


----------



## Swedenme

Grannypeg said:


> Sonja, Prayers coming for everyone. Hope surgery goes well with a speedy recovery.


Thank you . It's the first of a few operations depending on how it goes . As he can't have a heart transplant they are trying to make this one last as long as possible 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Grannypeg said:


> Stella, happy to hear that your daughter finally got a great job. Glad your dog came right back when you called.


I'm glad too that your daughter finally got a great job , I am also glad that your dog is safe


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> *Julie* the blue cowl/hoodie is lovely. Don't remember who posted it but I so agree that you look so less stressed now and the color of the cowl/hoodie is very becoming. Also....don't say negative things about your photo; YOU are LOVELY! Also thanks for the update on Zoe and Tessa.


I told her the same thing a few days ago -well that she is sounding better as it was before she posted the photo of the beautiful cowl. It's a great colour indeed.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Fingers crossed, Julie, for the plumber to get there and get things fixed for you. You are seeming amazingly patient to me.
> 
> Gwen really said it all to everyone. I say, "Ditto for me!"
> 
> Sam and Summary Queens, thanks so much not just for the good stuff this week, but for all that you do so generously every week! You are appreciated!!!
> 
> A welcome to the new guests at the Tea Party and a special salute to Matthew--your drawing just keep getting better and better. Imagine how many people are enjoying them all around the world!


Now I do like th eidea of being a queen- even if only of summaries. In fact better than being Queen of a country I think!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all!

Very tired, but happy with my progress on cleaning old house for handback. Finished cleaning carpets today and feeliing it. Did ask DM twice to sort out something for dinner but got back to new house to be handed sorting out dinner. Found a pack of party pies and sausage rolls, so put them into the oven. 

A bit worried about DM, she seems to have backslid somewhat because this has been a bigger disruption than she thought it would, doesn't help that the box with her jewellry seems to have been put back onto the truck and sent to DS's in that load. 

We keep telling her that it is coming along, not that I am doing much at new house yet as still finishing old house. But now have 2 fussy eaters to deal with now. No.4 niece will not eat this or that or something else because she believes it will make her fat. We look at her and shake our heads. This is the niece that is built like a little elf, she will never be very tall or fat, it is genetically impossible - at least until she is my age and then she might get to a size 14. All the others will have more of an issue with their weight than this child.

Julie - love how relaxed you looked in the cowl pics.

Anyone with health issues or family losses - hugs and know we all care and pray things work out.

Stella, - glad to hear your boy came right back when you called. Much better result than what happened many years ago with DM's chihuahua. But, then we lived on a main road with a 80kph speed limit.

Well, caught up to p12 and ready for bath and games. too tired for knitting, even basic plain.


----------



## darowil

Well we would never have a Pi day here as there are not 14 months in the year.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> So Sydney ate a couch, love it. You should write a book!!!


Gwen started feeding him after that to protect the rest of the furniture. :lol:


----------



## darowil

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


Thats scary that someone would do that, sounds like a lock is definitely needed.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i'll look for more healthy stuff for next week darowil - fresh salad time is coming up so maybe I should find some recipes to make. --- sam


Well I am fussy at the moment as far as what I can eat. Doesn't stop me copying some of them though for another time.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Very tired, but happy with my progress on cleaning old house for handback. Finished cleaning carpets today and feeliing it. Did ask DM twice to sort out something for dinner but got back to new house to be handed sorting out dinner. Found a pack of party pies and sausage rolls, so put them into the oven.
> 
> A bit worried about DM, she seems to have backslid somewhat because this has been a bigger disruption than she thought it would, doesn't help that the box with her jewellry seems to have been put back onto the truck and sent to DS's in that load.
> 
> We keep telling her that it is coming along, not that I am doing much at new house yet as still finishing old house. But now have 2 fussy eaters to deal with now. No.4 niece will not eat this or that or something else because she believes it will make her fat. We look at her and shake our heads. This is the niece that is built like a little elf, she will never be very tall or fat, it is genetically impossible - at least until she is my age and then she might get to a size 14. All the others will have more of an issue with their weight than this child.
> 
> Julie - love how relaxed you looked in the cowl pics.
> 
> Anyone with health issues or family losses - hugs and know we all care and pray things work out.
> 
> Stella, - glad to hear your boy came right back when you called. Much better result than what happened many years ago with DM's chihuahua. But, then we lived on a main road with a 80kph speed limit.
> 
> Well, caught up to p12 and ready for bath and games. too tired for knitting, even basic plain.


Sounds exhasting for you with noone else helong out (wether becuase they can't or won't).
Any fussy eater living with me would quickly lose weight. Vicky went vegetarian for a few years and almost all that time she neeeded to cook for herself. I would do some vegetarian meals for all of us. And during her last year of school I cooked for her. But anyone who wouldn't eat what I cooked either didn't eat of did their own. I am cooking two different meals- but the same priciple applies- I am th eone being difficult so I need to cook my own meals. ANd as David and my niece both work and I don't I figure that cooking the evening meal is the least I can d for them (well most of the time). 
Tomorrow David will need to work out something- MAryanne and I are going to the cricket to see Ireland play Pakistan (and hopefully win). We played Scotland today and I'm sorry for you Scots as you were thrashed- on eof the most comprehensive vistories of the series so far. I wanted to win but I would hav eliked to see Scotland do better than did. It became an interesting game though as it looked like rain might interfere and prevent a result. So our batsman just hit out madly and managed to finish in time.
Out next match is next Friday and is a quarter final- from now on each of the remaining 8 teams must win to progress.


----------



## darowil

A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> no - I am still up - really should go to bed - maybe one more game of hearts and then to bed. --- sam


And I see you did not log off- hopefully you are sleeping- I must get back to bed myself!


----------



## sugarsugar

Just marking my spot.... back to page 1


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Very tired, but happy with my progress on cleaning old house for handback. Finished cleaning carpets today and feeliing it. Did ask DM twice to sort out something for dinner but got back to new house to be handed sorting out dinner. Found a pack of party pies and sausage rolls, so put them into the oven.
> 
> A bit worried about DM, she seems to have backslid somewhat because this has been a bigger disruption than she thought it would, doesn't help that the box with her jewellry seems to have been put back onto the truck and sent to DS's in that load.
> 
> We keep telling her that it is coming along, not that I am doing much at new house yet as still finishing old house. But now have 2 fussy eaters to deal with now. No.4 niece will not eat this or that or something else because she believes it will make her fat. We look at her and shake our heads. This is the niece that is built like a little elf, she will never be very tall or fat, it is genetically impossible - at least until she is my age and then she might get to a size 14. All the others will have more of an issue with their weight than this child.
> 
> Julie - love how relaxed you looked in the cowl pics.
> 
> Anyone with health issues or family losses - hugs and know we all care and pray things work out.
> 
> Stella, - glad to hear your boy came right back when you called. Much better result than what happened many years ago with DM's chihuahua. But, then we lived on a main road with a 80kph speed limit.
> 
> Well, caught up to p12 and ready for bath and games. too tired for knitting, even basic plain.


Everyone is saying how much more relaxed I look- so maybe it is true!
Hope the missing jewelry box turns up, and glad you are nearly finished the clean up!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
> David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
> This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


Unicef have launched an appeal for Vanuatu- I must chip in the little bit I can afford.


----------



## Lurker 2

I just had an email from Agnes- her eye is still not good- causing headaches- although the Professor is pleased with progress. She sends her love, to everyone.

Now I MUST go back to bed!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marilyn that was good that the clinic was so nice and worked Ray in. They may need to update their map; I'm sure that was frustrating;sounds like it was kind of their fault that you were late. I am so glad that Zach is turning out to be a joy for you. Just goes to show you can't judge a book (in this case cat) by it's cover! I hope you have years and years of enjoyment from him. Can't wait to see a picture when his fur has grown back.


Railyn said:


> Thursday of this week DH had an apt. in N. Dallas, maybe 40-50 miles from home. Because we had to drive through "down-town" we planned 2 hours driving time. Well, our map was inadequate, there was lots of construction, closed roads, etc. We were going around in circles. Stopped and asked directions and the person had no idea even where she was. The paperwork had no phone number so finally DH called the person who set up the appointment and they transferred the call to the clinic. Got directions and on the right path. Had to call them the second time. Anyway, we were over an hour late to the clinic. They were so nice, didn't say a word about being so late and worked him in. This was an apt for the VA working on his disability.We thought it was the last apt. but learned that he has to go see his diabetic dr. again. Did it once and sent in the required paperwork but somehow it appears to have gone missing.
> The trip home was easy and took maybe 45 minutes.
> DH and I were both very stressed but managed to keep our cool so no ugly words were spoken which helped a lot! I was so tired when we got home I couldn't think. It was a very long day!
> Zach is quickly becoming a family member. He sleeps with us sometimes, begs for food and generally acts like a cat. He has such a sweet personality. I am so glad he is with us. A very enjoyable furbaby. The last cat we had was also a rescue and she was a mess. She would bite for no reason. I had decided that I would never get another rescue pet but am so glad that I changed my mind. We were wanting to get a kitten and it had to be a Persian and so were looking on the web and were shocked as to the price so DH started looking at picture of "shelter" cats and found Zach. He looked terrible because he was so matted when he was turned in that they had to shave him and people just looked at what he looked like, is my guess, and couldn't see what he would look like when his fur grew in. His face is beautiful and he has a nice body shape so I am sure that he will be beautiful.
> Must get off to bed. Prayers for the sick and sad. Play nice and have fun.
> Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yep that's correct! I laughed out loud when I read this. I love your sense of humor Margaret.


darowil said:


> Gwen started feeding him after that to protect the rest of the furniture. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep this area in prayer. That is a huge portion of the population affected.


darowil said:


> A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
> David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
> This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes! DH and I were talking about it and I've promised to make a pie to celebrate!


And do you know pie are squared? LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good that your daughter ended up with so much better a position-
> I am glad you will lock the gate, is this the dog in your avatar?


Let us hope this was a stranger (maybe kid) visiting and not supervised. My dog got let out a couple times by neighbor's small child who liked to play with her. Lock solved it. Really glad dog is OK.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> i'll look for more healthy stuff for next week darowil - fresh salad time is coming up so maybe I should find some recipes to make. --- sam


While you are looking about for recipes, I would love a salad dressing for sesame ginger vinaigrette. It was nearly clear so don't think it had soy sauce in it. It was served on chicken bits on romaine salad in a café in north central Colorado. Nice nip to it from the ginger. Cook wouldn't give it out.


----------



## Normaedern

Purplefi, what a greatselfie. Cute DGS3 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, Matthew,s drawings are wonderful. That is a very cute face :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

8:30am and I am checking in before getting ready for work. Have to get my rear in gear.

Have a great day. Ttyl.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Husband goes in Wednesday to have tests then surgery Thursday if all goes well
> Sonja


Prayers for them on their way


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email from Agnes- her eye is still not good- causing headaches- although the Professor is pleased with progress. She sends her love, to everyone.
> 
> Now I MUST go back to bed!


Thank you for the update Julie . I was just wondering how Agnes was doing I hope you are back to posting soon Agnes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Prayers for them on their way


Thank you


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sunny Florida. Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments this morning.Love Matthew's pictures. Perhaps at the next Kal I could commission him for another drawing of our Daisy.I will bring a photo of her. 

Have been super busy lately. trying to finish up furnishing our new house, doctor appts etc. I have lost my mind with new projects I have started. Teaching myself to crochet, so started an afghan, then knitting a stranded hat, shawlette for DD and hat for DDIL. Bought a small doll at Goodwill for my miniature ink well desk. Need to make her some lovely outfits. Going back to Pa at end of April so need to think about all the things we need to do to close up this house and about cleaning out Pa house to sell it.Plus DH will have his 8th surgery upcoming in a little over a week. My plate runneth over at the moment. I thought retirement meant lazy days of doing what one wanted to do or nothing at all. Huh, joke is on me.lol Have never been busier. Thank the good Lord I am able to do what I do.Not complaining.

Hope everyone who needs assistance with health, grief or concerns receives blessings to meet all their needs.

Did have to chuckle over Gwen needing to feed Sydney to save the furniture.

Sam and summary ladies thank you for all the lucious recipes and the summaries. Hope everyone is having a blessed day.


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sunny Florida. Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments this morning.Love Matthew's pictures. Perhaps at the next Kal I could commission him for another drawing of our Daisy.I will bring a photo of her. 

Have been super busy lately. trying to finish up furnishing our new house, doctor appts etc. I have lost my mind with new projects I have started. Teaching myself to crochet, so started an afghan, then knitting a stranded hat, shawlette for DD and hat for DDIL. Bought a small doll at Goodwill for my miniature ink well desk. Need to make her some lovely outfits. Going back to Pa at end of April so need to think about all the things we need to do to close up this house and about cleaning out Pa house to sell it.Plus DH will have his 8th surgery upcoming in a little over a week. My plate runneth over at the moment. I thought retirement meant lazy days of doing what one wanted to do or nothing at all. Huh, joke is on me.lol Have never been busier. Thank the good Lord I am able to do what I do.Not complaining.

Hope everyone who needs assistance with health, grief or concerns receives blessings to meet all their needs.

Did have to chuckle over Gwen needing to feed Sydney to save the furniture.

Sam and summary ladies thank you for all the lucious recipes and the summaries. Hope everyone is having a blessed day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Cheri* so glad Sydney is able to provide some laughter! Right this minute he is trying to pull my shoes off my feet. He does this nearly every morning. Think he wants to either eat my shoes or feet; not sure which and YES he has been fed breakfast! LOL Will keep Ken in my prayers as he goes through surgery #8. Also for a quick sale of the PA house.
*Carol* say on the news this morning that PETA is calling for the ending of the Iditarod. I was under the impression that the mushers took extremely good care of their dogs.

Today it is going to be 69F and by Monday coming in at 78F!!! Saw how there is so much dangerous flooding in Ohio and some other areas. Hope all of you in those areas stay safe. Please don't try to drive through flooded roads!

Okay, I'm going to get dressed (I'm dressed in PJs at the moment) and get to work on the craft room again. Will try to take a break sometime and check back in on everyone. Stay safe, comfortable, and happy.
TTYL...gwen


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful. I love the color of it. Thanks for sharing it with us and you look beautiful as well.
> 
> Welcome to our new visitors. I hope you can stop in more and share what you are doing as well.
> 
> Swedenme...Any new word on the health of your family? I know you are enduring a lot and we are here for you. What are you knitting now?
> 
> Gwen...I think you are asking the wrong group of people to convince you that you will not need any more yarn. There will be a skein or more that will say touch me, buy me and enjoy the experience of knitting with me. How do you say "No" to something like that! I will be excited to see your renovated room.
> 
> Southern Gal...Thanks for the update on your dad. Hopefully he will be on the mend now. It is always a pleasure to hear from you.


Matthew's pet portraits are always a delight! It's wonderful to see his improvement over the months. He's so talented. I know you're more than proud of him. And, please thank him for sharing his talent with us!
I think of you often and keep you in my prayers as I know you're working such long hours.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us
> As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg .
> Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday
> And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart
> We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy
> As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot
> Sonja


My dear Sonja. I keep you and your family in my daily prayers. I know how knitting can ease the anxiety.
And you're so adventurous in your willingness to try new stitches, etc. You put me to shame!!
Junek


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Now I do like th eidea of being a queen- even if only of summaries. In fact better than being Queen of a country I think!


I agree!
Queen Kate :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful opening Sam. Thanks for all the wonderful things you share with us. I am glad you are getting to enjoy the weather a bit more now.
> 
> What wonderful drawings - thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Please thank Matthew for allowing us to see his wonderful pet portraits, Pacer. I posted on last week's KTP but wanted to me sure you saw my comment.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. All this talk of cleaning and organizing yarn stash has urged me to tackle mine so I'll be upstairs in the guest bedroom for quite a bit of the day. 

The sun is shining and it's supposed to be almost 60F degrees today so I'll open up some windows to air out the house a little bit. Getting rid of the winter blah air will be good.

DH has a party to go to today -- he's sort of the ambassador of a retiree club of the guys that he used to work with at the printing company. These men worked together nearly 30 years prior to the place being closed and the jobs and work being moved down South where there weren't any labor unions. Luckily, Dale and many others had the sense to leave early and take their pensions before the calculations were restructured resulting in lower retirement amounts. It wasn't but six months after he left that the pensions were changed and then another year later the place was closed. He'll have a grand time talking with the other 60+ guys.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, my science-minded DGD#3 sent this one-- did you know that tomorrow is the Pi Day of the century. 3.1415??? LOL


Thanks for mentioning it. I saw it earlier on the news!
Interesting!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> My dear Sonja. I keep you and your family in my daily prayers. I know how knitting can ease the anxiety.
> And you're so adventurous in your willingness to try new stitches, etc. You put me to shame!!
> Junek


Thank you June . I thank were ever the thought came from to learn to knit when I hurt my leg and took early retirement because it has kept me sane the last 18 month between the sudden deaths of my sister , brother and BIL and the serious illnesses of my son and husband knitting has helped me to stay calm 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I LOVED Pi Day....beforehand I made it a riddle for the kids to figure out. Then on Pi Day I bought them MacD's apple pies....did they know why? It was a fun day....I loved giving them riddles and challenges...and rewards!


And we know who their favorite teacher was. I'll bet no one fell asleep in your classes. It sounds as if you made learning interesting and fun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It's a photo from last year ftom some tulip fields about 60 miles north of me. Bthey arr really stunning!


I'll try to find a picture of the daffodils in bloom on the farm several miles from me. It will be a couple more
weeks before the festival.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


So glad your daughter got a job she likes and that pays well.
I'm sorry someone purposely opened your gate. They'll be surprised after you out the lock on your gate. That will end their mischief!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

StellaK said:


> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


I had to put a snap lock, the carabiner kind, on each of my gates with them so they could only be opened easily from the inside, that is, the house yard side. I know your worry as a tiny dog doesn't know to watch out for cars or people who may deliberately harm hlim. Glad you found him and he was obedient and came when callled,. I am sure a combination lock would be even more secure.


----------



## jknappva

Marilyn, I can so relate to your traveling problems in Dallas. When I lived outside Houston, we had to drive into the downtown area to pick up a friend from a hotel. There was so much construction around the hotel, it felt as if we were driving in circles for hours. We finally found a way to the door. To make it worse, it was Saturday night! Thank goodness, I wasn't driving!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Great job. I'd never heard of Mujaddara and it sounds so lovely. Quite a lovely recipe for carrots too with coffee beans. Love coffee and love carrots. Wow, nice recipe for spicy peanut sauce. Now you see what I am talking about that I like spicy peanut butter. I make it similar to that without the soy and have it mixed with sambaal oolek and then put some lovely mild raw onion in it. Great snack with protein and satisfies hunger with just a tablespoon. Will try this recipe too. I know when I ate meat that chicken was so good dipped in the peanut butter sauce. Ok, I'm going to have to stop listing them as so many wonderful ones again. Mmmmm sweet potato fries and more...Thank you Sam. 

Bulldog, I'm so worried about you with this clot and now streaking. I would see someone ASAP unless someone on here knows more. I've known too many people that the hospital said there is no problem and the person died. One was only in her 40's and it was the Cleveland Clinic. One of the best hospitals, so sometimes we have to be our own advocate. Another 2 people were here in Rochester and they were told they were fine over the phone and they died. I think sometimes the hospitals never hear that people died from their advice so don't learn. The husband of the first one at Cleve. Clinic let them know though and he's never gotten over it.
Sending healing wishes for you and hope they can find something that will stop you forming clots.

TNS, Hope your DD starts feeling better and I think your visit is just the medicine she needs.

Martina, Healing wishes and prayers for your friend's son. Is the wrist feeling better?

Sugarsugar, You have so much going on in your life with those around you and physical ailments. Healing wishes for your ex. That can be quite dangerous. How awful about the harassment of your DD. Not a good situation at all.

Tami, Sincere condolences on the loss of your cousin-in-law and safe travels to the funeral.

Southerngal, What sad news about your father. You have spent so much wonderful time with him and I know that you will never regret it. Healing wishes if it is not his time. Prayers for you and him.

EJS, Meant to tell you that the diet my sister is using is Paleo for Hashimotos. She even surprised her doctor at how well she is doing. I do believe she is still seeing an endocrinologist who is helping her. I will ask her.

Budasha, It always amazes me how we can develop an abscess and not feel a thing, but it happened to me. They told me I must have a very strong pain tolerance, but I never felt a thing. I thought it was just me but I see you didn't know either till tooth was too far. I ended up with an implant. :shock: :shock: Then this last year I had to have a root canal. :-( No problems with either, just shocking to have these problems. I want to keep my teeth. All mine but the implant. Good luck with the procedure. I had no trouble at all with the root canal procedure, so hope you are the same.

Railyn, Hope you had a fabulous anniversary!!!! Congratulations on "46."

Nittergma, Congratulations on the new goat member. Sorry you lost the little doe but congrats on the buck. Will be a beautiful Spring with him bouncing around the field. Hope all went well with the interview and that the waiting isn't too awful.

Gagesmom, Oh no...just saw were Greg's hand looked gross. Hope you get that taken care of. What was he cutting with it when he cut his hand??

Gwen, How wonderful that your DD is in the Univ. of Ga. YAY!! Congratulations to her.

EJS, A gas leak. Yikes, that's no fun at all. Hope it is all fixed now so you can cook again.

Julie, You need the patience of a Saint with waiting on these men to get things fixed. Hope someone really gets a move on so you can have things livable again.

Darowil, Got to see your photos of the Iditarod thanks to the summary!!!! Thank you for posting those photos. That white dog looked so happy.

Nicho, Congratulations on your DS's graduation. You must be so proud of him with his work and now his degrees. It is a lot of work doing a double degree and I know from experience as DH did that. That would really be something if your DD ended up working in Canada too. Keep us posted on that and where she will be. What an interesting cake and I imagine it was quite tasty. Your trip to the beach sounded so lovely. What a shame it ended with such an awful drive back in a violent storm. Glad you got safely home. Preparing for your last day at school will be difficult but so liberating. I imagine a few tears and lots of hugs.

Swedenme, Hope they got those fires under control. Adds a lot to see the photos. Thank you.

I'd better stop this post or it will be way too long. Haven't eaten yet so will fix some lunch and be back. Almost 1pm so I am hungry.


----------



## Lurker 2

> Julie, You need the patience of a Saint with waiting on these men to get things fixed. Hope someone really gets a move on so you can have things livable again.
> Daralene


I will accept I am getting very tired- I guess long suffering takes it's toll. That was an amazing, long post , Daralene!


----------



## Swedenme

Anyone in the uk going to watch the solar eclipse on Friday . I will be just wish I could go up to Faroe Islands for best views . I remember one when I was little and it went totally dark while I was at school we thought we could go home but no we just got a lesson about solar eclipse 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Anyone in the uk going to watch the solar eclipse on Friday . I will be just wish I could go up to Faroe Islands for best views . I remember one when I was little and it went totally dark while I was at school we thought we could go home but no we just got a lesson about solar eclipse
> Sonja


I'll be watching but I hope there is not too much cloud cover.


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> I'll be watching but I hope there is not too much cloud cover.


That's what I m hoping for to tried to check weather forecast but it only goes to Wednesday 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Here's hoping this group is as smart as we all think it is. Last spring/summer I bought a new mattress. In order to get one that would fit my antique bed, I got a foam one. It sleeps really well but in mid-summer thru late summer I nearly roasted on the thing. Ended up sleeping w/o ANY sheet on top. Before the foam I always used a sheet plus a "2 fabric layer no batt quilt". I have heard there is a pad or sheet that you can put under your regular sheet that keeps the mattress from being so hot. But Bed/Bath/Beyond had nothing. I have a very good quality mattress pad on it but did not put on the "egg carton" foam pad. Maybe I need to add that back to the bed. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple, Love the facial expression from DGS's selfie. So precious.

Martina, Sure hope he will be ok. What a shock that must be. I must look up about viruses and the heart. Healing wishes and prayers coming.

EJS, So glad you got help for the cold as that BP was way too high. Good catch. Healing wishes.

Julie, Wonderful that you were able to know that Zoe is ok and her father is still with her. Must look for photo of you with the cowl apparently, unless I misunderstood. What fun for you to speak with her and Tessa. Sorry Tessa can't get on here anymore. What a beautiful color cowl and you look so lovely in it. Very pretty smile and really beautiful for a selfie. You should see me in selfies. I just groan and don't take usually. LOL So nice that it pulls up over the head too. You have quite young looking skin by the way.

Pacer, Thank you for sharing the drawings. They are so wonderful. Please thank Matthew for sharing them with us. He really brings the pets to life and adds something special.

Poledra, Great job on the hat. I love, love, love the play of colors and textures on the scarf!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks to the summaries I found out a lot I didn't even know I had missed.

Had such a lovely time with my friend and her new husband. They eloped to Niagara Falls and bought a package for the wedding and were telling us about it with laughter. The champagne was less than 1/2 a bottle and they think it was really sparkling grape juice with no alcohol. The cake was a small store bought cake with no names or candles or writing of any kind. Too funny. My friend is the one that looked for a job for 5 yrs. and worked as a temp while waiting to get hired. She now lives way out in the country for the job she has with helping and teaching kids from gangs and troubled homes. She said the lady in charge of getting the marriage license was about 75 and spent her whole time telling them about her life and at 75 it got quite long. Well, to make a long story short, she forgot to sign and do the embossing stamp. Thank goodness she called them because had they gotten to Niagara Falls with it not signed, they could not have gotten married and they had quite bad weather for their drive there. It was so much fun talking about all these funny things that happened to them. Perhaps not so funny at the time, but they will never forget them with years of laughter down the road. I'm just so happy for my friend. She has finally found someone who treats her with the love, respect, and kindness she deserves. Sadly, he lost his job just before they got married as they did away with his department. He took on another job and passed the test with flying colors but found he would never see her so he now already found a job delivering motor homes around the country. Might be more like Kathy's routes and not out West, but he doesn't know yet. He'll be gone but when he is at home they will have that time together and he loves driving and loves winter. It's really hard to see what has happened with people losing their jobs and pensions unsure, if they even have a pension. I hope they have many years of happiness together.

Tonight we get to take our BD presents to DGD. She wants to eat at a Belgian restaurant here in town. They make her favorite french fries and my, but they are good. Don't know if I will resist or not. I think I'll have some because nobody else can make them like they do.

Must get off here now and get some work done. Been up since 6:45 and took a jacuzzi with magnesium, dead sea salts, eucalyptus & pine salts and then got on here. Made a lovely salad. I call it a detox salad. Believe I posted it last week. Today I added dandelion greens to the recipe and hulled hemp seeds and topped with walnuts. You feel so good after eating it. I didn't have all the sprouts I like to use but did have some sunflower sprouts. Just wouldn't want to be drug tested after eating those hulled hemp seeds. I imagine it would be like having poppy seeds and showing positive for drugs.
:shock: Can't wait to see the grandchildren tonight.

I will check out some of the suggestions for the nestling dolls. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . It's the first of a few operations depending on how it goes . As he can't have a heart transplant they are trying to make this one last as long as possible
> Sonja


Prayers starting now!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just got some DMSO. Has anyone on here used it??

I'm waiting till tomorrow to try it as I read it makes your breath smell like garlic.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Anyone in the uk going to watch the solar eclipse on Friday . I will be just wish I could go up to Faroe Islands for best views . I remember one when I was little and it went totally dark while I was at school we thought we could go home but no we just got a lesson about solar eclipse
> Sonja


I wonder if that was the one we had in Scotland I may have been 7 or 8 years old, I know I was not at boarding school- the children all rushed around chattering like Starlings, predicting the end of the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I will accept I am getting very tired- I guess long suffering takes it's toll. That was an amazing, long post , Daralene!


Yes, and all catching up on the week before. Well, if not all, most of it. Didn't I say I was off of here. LOL Got up to get a cuppa' and here I am again.

Hope you saw my post about how lovely you look in the cowl. Such a lovely selfie. I'm more like Purple's DGS when I do selfies. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Not at all sure about my skin Daralene- it is very wrinkly, and I am starting to get age spots on the back of my hands. Tessa does not keep the best of health. I presume Zoe is OK, I was just asking after her family- she did not volunteer much. She may have thought it was someone else ringing.



Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, Love the facial expression from DGS's selfie. So precious.
> 
> Martina, Sure hope he will be ok. What a shock that must be. I must look up about viruses and the heart. Healing wishes and prayers coming.
> 
> EJS, So glad you got help for the cold as that BP was way too high. Good catch. Healing wishes.
> 
> Julie, Wonderful that you were able to know that Zoe is ok and her father is still with her. Must look for photo of you with the cowl apparently, unless I misunderstood. What fun for you to speak with her and Tessa. Sorry Tessa can't get on here anymore. What a beautiful color cowl and you look so lovely in it. Very pretty smile and really beautiful for a selfie. You should see me in selfies. I just groan and don't take usually. LOL So nice that it pulls up over the head too. You have quite young looking skin by the way.
> 
> Pacer, Thank you for sharing the drawings. They are so wonderful. Please thank Matthew for sharing them with us. He really brings the pets to life and adds something special.
> 
> Poledra, Great job on the hat. I love, love, love the play of colors and textures on the scarf!!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, spa and salad sound wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's hoping this group is as smart as we all think it is. Last spring/summer I bought a new mattress. In order to get one that would fit my antique bed, I got a foam one. It sleeps really well but in mid-summer thru late summer I nearly roasted on the thing. Ended up sleeping w/o ANY sheet on top. Before the foam I always used a sheet plus a "2 fabric layer no batt quilt". I have heard there is a pad or sheet that you can put under your regular sheet that keeps the mattress from being so hot. But Bed/Bath/Beyond had nothing. I have a very good quality mattress pad on it but did not put on the "egg carton" foam pad. Maybe I need to add that back to the bed. Any ideas would be appreciated.


Sure hope you can find something. I've thought about getting the egg carton topping for our mattress but read where most of them smell strong. I'm thinking that Hammacher Schlemmer might be a place to check out online. If you feel like saving up for something special or making it a birthday or Christmas present:http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=82098&promo=Home-Living-Bed-Bath&catid=134

This should pull up as sheets that help regulate temperature. If it doesn't PM me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, spa and salad sound wonderful.


It was. I grated up ginger into it too. Next time I will get some turmeric root to add.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all sure about my skin Daralene- it is very wrinkly, and I am starting to get age spots on the back of my hands. Tessa does not keep the best of health. I presume Zoe is OK, I was just asking after her family- she did not volunteer much. She may have thought it was someone else ringing.


Well, I must say it looked glowing in the photos and quite smooth. Sure is impossible to stave off aging though and I guess we can be proud of the wrinkles we have earned. Not sure I'm proud of the deep crevices though. :XD: :XD: :XD: You don't have those deep furrows between the brows and that is rather amazing with all the stress this last year. Great job with the selfie too. Such a pleasant smile. Mine are hysterical and usually wait for DH to get home. More to come.

That's too bad that she probably thought it was someone else. People do move on though and apparently her life has taken her in a different direction. I know we all wish her well with her life. So sad that Tessa is in bad health. Quality of life is so difficult as we age. I know it must be very difficult for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I will accept I am getting very tired- I guess long suffering takes it's toll. That was an amazing, long post , Daralene!


Yes it does Julie, and I know how a move can take it out of you. One goes beyond their normal ability and then pays for it. It will take time to recover for sure, so be patient with yourself and treat yourself kindly. Perhaps once all the stress of having to be ready for people popping in at any time to do plumbing, well to think about doing plumbing, since nobody has done any yet. Once things get settles you can rest and settle in better. I find it takes longer and longer to recover each year. From some things I have never totally recovered but at least moved forward from the low point. Hugs across the miles and pray energy is around the corner.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hope you can find something. I've thought about getting the egg carton topping for our mattress but read where most of them smell strong. I'm thinking that Hammacher Schlemmer might be a place to check out online. If you feel like saving up for something special or making it a birthday or Christmas present:http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=82098&promo=Home-Living-Bed-Bath&catid=134
> 
> This should pull up as sheets that help regulate temperature. If it doesn't PM me.


I've never noticed any strong smells from my egg carton piece and I've used them for years, even different ones.

Thanks for the info on the sheets but at that price, I hope I can find something else! I'd want to talk to someone who had used them (or Consumer Reports) before spending that kind of $$. But you did good finding that info! And they may have been what I had heard about because whoever told me said astronauts used the stuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've never noticed any strong smells from my egg carton piece and I've used them for years, even different ones.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the sheets but at that price, I hope I can find something else! I'd want to talk to someone who had used them (or Consumer Reports) before spending that kind of $$. But you did good finding that info! And they may have been what I had heard about because whoever told me said astronauts used the stuff.


I've never used them so I can't recommend them. It would be interesting to know if they worked. Don't need them with my mattress. Is yours one of those tempura mattresses? Or a likeness to tempura?? I always wondered how those mattresses were and heard such good things about them.
I knew I had seen something somewhere and figured it was Hammacher Schlemmer. If they work it would be worth saving up for but perhaps that would mean you had to put up with the heat this summer.

What kind of egg carton foam did you get if you don't mind me asking. Probably no name on it and packaging long gone, but just in case I thought I would ask. Went on to order and saw all the complaints about the strong odor. I bought a pair of tongs, not the panties, but for my feet and the odor filled up the downstairs of the house and knew I wouldn't be able to sleep with that and probably not healthy either.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I've never used them so I can't recommend them. It would be interesting to know if they worked. Don't need them with my mattress. Is yours one of those tempura mattresses? Or a likeness to tempura?? I always wondered how those mattresses were and heard such good things about them.
> I knew I had seen something somewhere and figured it was Hammacher Schlemmer. If they work it would be worth saving up for but perhaps that would mean you had to put up with the heat this summer.
> 
> What kind of egg carton foam did you get if you don't mind me asking. Probably no name on it and packaging long gone, but just in case I thought I would ask. Went on to order and saw all the complaints about the strong odor. I bought a pair of tongs, not the panties, but for my feet and the odor filled up the downstairs of the house and knew I wouldn't be able to sleep with that and probably not healthy either.


My mattress came from Lebada in Topeka, had to be cut down from full size due to bed so couldn't get anything like a Tempura. For years I slept on a cotton mattress from a futon store! It was custom made and fit bed perfectly. Thought I might need something a bit better as I age.

The egg carton foam thing is several years old, probably got it at WalMart or KMart. When I change sheets I'm putting it back on the bed and we'll see how that does. And no, I do NOT like strong odors, either, but never had a problem with these egg carton pads. I do have another cotton matt pad on top of the egg carton so maybe that helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> My mattress came from Lebada in Topeka, had to be cut down from full size due to bed so couldn't get anything like a Tempura. For years I slept on a cotton mattress from a futon store! It was custom made and fit bed perfectly. Thought I might need something a bit better as I age.
> 
> The egg carton foam thing is several years old, probably got it at WalMart or KMart. When I change sheets I'm putting it back on the bed and we'll see how that does. And no, I do NOT like strong odors, either, but never had a problem with these egg carton pads. I do have another cotton matt pad on top of the egg carton so maybe that helps.


I will have to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

There was a Russian teacher, well I think she is Russian, at a yarn store here that went out of business and I thought I would never see this beautiful young lady again as she seemed to have disappeared. Her knitting was exquisite, as were her designs. She has done way more than shows on her pages on Revelry. I recently bought yarn for my dream bird and there she was. She gave me her Revelry address and her name is fastlana. Fast for the knitting and Lana for her first name. You can check out her designs and projects. The sweater in this link just says personal design, so apparently one she made and designed but does not have the pattern written down. Quite a lovely designer/knitter in my estimation and one of the sweetest, prettiest young ladies. I will be doing an afghan sampler with her. You pay $25 for the first lesson, (2 hrs.) and then have about 5 more classes for 2 hrs. each with no more charge. I'm sure I'll pick up lots of tips from her and her English is excellent. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fastlana/jacket
Here are more designs:http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lana-fast

In her notes about herself it said she knit an intarsia sweater at the age of 7.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> There was a Russian teacher, well I think she is Russian, at a yarn store here that went out of business and I thought I would never see this beautiful young lady again as she seemed to have disappeared. Her knitting was exquisite, as were her designs. She has done way more than shows on her pages on Revelry. I recently bought yarn for my dream bird and there she was. She gave me her Revelry address and her name is fastlana. Fast for the knitting and Lana for her first name. You can check out her designs and projects. The sweater in this link just says personal design, so apparently one she made and designed but does not have the pattern written down. Quite a lovely designer/knitter in my estimation and one of the sweetest, prettiest young ladies. I will be doing an afghan sampler with her. You pay $25 for the first lesson, (2 hrs.) and then have about 5 more classes for 2 hrs. each with no more charge. I'm sure I'll pick up lots of tips from her and her English is excellent. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fastlana/jacket
> Here are more designs:http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lana-fast
> 
> In her notes about herself it said she knit an intarsia sweater at the age of 7.


You look like you could be her sister....there's a definite resemblance there.

What a talented person!!! I like so many of her designs....have to contain myself though. I have way too many projects on the go right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have the Isle of Wright rock concert playing on the TV and I'm trying to get myself organized. I have way too many things in progress and need to finish some of them. At least the taxes are done and the retirement investments all checked and bills paid and appointments made for the next couple of weeks.

Now on to getting dinner going - beans are soaking for ham and bean soup. I'm making it in the pressure cooker so that ought to be done quickly. I need something a little more substantial though so will clean out the vegetable crisper and make up a salad with whatever is in there.

DH is off to a reunion with his former work buddies and will be probably 8:00 p.m. or so before he gets home. After dinner is all set, I plan to scour the kitchen counters and wipe down the cabinets. Laundry is caught up so I'll then switch to cleaning off the counters and wiping everything down in the laundry room.

I have a play day planned for tomorrow with DD#2 where she'll finally spend her Christmas gift card. When she was studying for her PhD and was also the family support while her DH finished Law school, I made a point of taking her out for a little shopping spree every once in a while and it became a bonding experience. She says I have a better idea of what will look good on her and work together than she does. Now that she's pretty financially comfortable, she spends the little we give her at Christmas and then her own money and once in a while I get a little surprise for myself. She wants to go to the Limited which may not be my style anymore, but we'll se. It will be a nice outing. Since it's warm here, DH will watch DGS and plan outdoor activities. I think he'll get to finally play with his Christmas present -- a power washer. He'll want to do the patio and sidewalks for sure to get rid of the current messes from the left-over snow and melting.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It's a photo from last year ftom some tulip fields about 60 miles north of me. Bthey arr really stunning!


~~~What a feast for the eyes those fields must be! Love 'em! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It's a photo from last year ftom some tulip fields about 60 miles north of me. Bthey arr really stunning!


~~~What a feast for the eyes those fields must be! Love 'em! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> And when I get a good puzzle or something grammar-ly (even though she teaches science she is REALLY strong on grammar) I send it to DD#2 for her students. She says they love them.


~~~I'm sure they do!


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Anyone in the uk going to watch the solar eclipse on Friday . I will be just wish I could go up to Faroe Islands for best views . I remember one when I was little and it went totally dark while I was at school we thought we could go home but no we just got a lesson about solar eclipse
> Sonja


Yes, I hope so but it is only a partial one here. I am putting in a request for clear skies.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I hope so but it is only a partial one here. I am putting in a request for clear skies.


Here it's about 90 % that's why I wanted to be further north but if it clear skies should still be worth a look and also wonder how dark it will go 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam, Darowil, and KateB for the great start and summaries. Sam, I have a sister of my heart that loves coconut. I will be sharing some of your recipes with her.
> 
> It warmed up a little, and the snow has melted enough that I could get out to the RV and start the engine and generator and let them run for a little bit. For the first time in years, even with our electronic mouse chasers, we had "visitors" I will have to pull out all of the utensils and pots and pans, and run them thru the dishwasher for the start of the season.  But otherwise things look and sound good. Both engine and generator started right up. DH usually likes to start it and let it run for about 15 minutes once a month during the winter.
> 
> Our knitting circle is having a knit in/retreat tomorrow. It will be lots of fun, with lots of good friends, good food, lots of knitting, talking, door prizes, things to buy and swap. I made apple slab to take. DH has been wanting apple pie, so I killed 2 birds with one stone. For the first time in a year or so, I made home made crust, and made a half sheet pan apple slab. 2 batches of double crust, and got my cardio in trying to get it rolled out big enough for the pan. I have no idea what it tastes like, and it isn't pretty, but it sure smells good! It is cooling now. I will send a piece to work for DH's lunch tomorrow, and take a plate to the knitting retreat. I need some pie crust lessons! I used to be able to make them, tho no where near as good as my mom's, but for some reason, they just don't taste good, and slide down in the pie plate for a blind crust.
> 
> I am working on a poncho for Arriana, along with my socks. I was hoping I wouldn't have to go buy any more yarn for it, using what I had left from making DDIL's slippers for Christmas (I bought way more than I needed!), but am running out. I don't think I will have enough to finish the first rectangle, let alone finish the whole thing, so after the retreat, I will stop and buy more!
> 
> I will try to read a few more pages, but need to get DH's lunch made for work tomorrow, and go to bed so I can get up what passes for early for me in the morning!


~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:

Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Pi Day only works for you Americans, my date reads 14/03/15!


~~~Oh, the fun you miss! But we are willing to adopt you!


----------



## pacer

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments this morning.Love Matthew's pictures. Perhaps at the next Kal I could commission him for another drawing of our Daisy.I will bring a photo of her.
> 
> Have been super busy lately. trying to finish up furnishing our new house, doctor appts etc. I have lost my mind with new projects I have started. Teaching myself to crochet, so started an afghan, then knitting a stranded hat, shawlette for DD and hat for DDIL. Bought a small doll at Goodwill for my miniature ink well desk. Need to make her some lovely outfits. Going back to Pa at end of April so need to think about all the things we need to do to close up this house and about cleaning out Pa house to sell it.Plus DH will have his 8th surgery upcoming in a little over a week. My plate runneth over at the moment. I thought retirement meant lazy days of doing what one wanted to do or nothing at all. Huh, joke is on me.lol Have never been busier. Thank the good Lord I am able to do what I do.Not complaining.
> 
> Hope everyone who needs assistance with health, grief or concerns receives blessings to meet all their needs.
> 
> Did have to chuckle over Gwen needing to feed Sydney to save the furniture.
> 
> Sam and summary ladies thank you for all the lucious recipes and the summaries. Hope everyone is having a blessed day.


I am sure Matthew would be willing to do a commission drawing for you. It has been fun watching him take on this new level of drawing from photographs. It has helped him to increase his drawing abilities.

I may not want to retire if I am going to be busier than I am currently! I am not sure I can handle that.


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


That car looks a lot better than I thought it would after being covered in all that snow 
Sonja


----------



## vabchnonnie

Rookie Retiree - I have Bernat "Baby" Jacquards Florals 3.5 oz. 346 yds Rosebud 2 1/2 skeins, also have Bernat "Baby" Jacquards Floral 3.5 oz 346 Yds Bluebell 2 partial skeins Please advise...VA Sharon


----------



## Miss Pam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What a feast for the eyes those fields must be! Love 'em! Thanks for sharing them!


You're welcome!


----------



## iamsam

what is this allowance thing - don't you get a ss check? I always thought it was to be our money (could never convince Phyllis of that - however ---) - hope jim loosens some money for this month - tell him I think he should. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> JOYCE, I so appreciate your concern. I am doing everything I can do from my end. It is a little less painful tonight. I haven't laid down yet.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Here it's about 90 % that's why I wanted to be further north but if it clear skies should still be worth a look and also wonder how dark it will go
> Sonja


Down here I think it will be about 85%


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Here it's about 90 % that's why I wanted to be further north but if it clear skies should still be worth a look and also wonder how dark it will go
> Sonja


Down here I think it will be about 85%

Oops!!


----------



## iamsam

is that in new Zealand? --- sam



darowil said:


> A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
> David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
> This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


----------



## iamsam

I did go to bed Julie - think I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And I see you did not log off- hopefully you are sleeping- I must get back to bed myself!


----------



## iamsam

good one Kansas. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> And do you know pie are squared? LOL


----------



## cmaliza

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


~~~Thanks for sharing about your daughter. She sounds like a resiliant hard-worker! All the best to her!
Sorry about your neighbor. Do you have email connections to the whole community? A message to all about what happened would be good....put others on alert, and get some more eyes on things.

We live in a 16-unit townhouse compound. That's big enough for me. We have a common walkway and entrance....and we all have e-mail. If anything goes awry, a quick e-mail puts us all on alert. Works for us. Hope you can solve this problem without more trauma.


----------



## iamsam

Ginger-Sesame Vinaigrette by Becky Luigart-Stayner

About 1 1/3 cups (serving size: 1 tablespoon) Calories 23 - Caloriesfromfat 59 % - Fat 1.5 g - Satfat 0.1 g - Monofat 0.7 g - Polyfat 0.6 g - Protein 0.5 g - Carbohydrate 2.1 g - Fiber 0.1 g - Cholesterol 0.0 mg - Iron 0.0 mg - Sodium 192 mg - Calcium 0.0 mg

Ingredients:

1/2 cup rice wine vinegar 
1/4 cup water 
1/4 cup yellow miso (soybean paste) 
1/4 cup chopped green onions $
2 tablespoons sugar $
2 tablespoons minced peeled fresh ginger $
2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce 
4 teaspoons canola oil 
2 teaspoons dark sesame oil

Preparation

Combine first 3 ingredients in a medium bowl, stirring with a whisk until smooth.

Stir in green onions and the remaining ingredients.

Note: Refrigerate vinaigrette in an airtight container for up to five days; stir well before using.

www.myrecipes.com/recipe/ginger-sesame-vinaigrette

Sesame Ginger Vinaigrette Dressing by Jamie Renee

Yields1 cup

INGREDIENTS

Ingredients

1 cup sesame oil
1⁄2 cup rice vinegar
2 tablespoons chopped ginger (fresh or in a jar)
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1⁄4 cup toasted sesame seeds

DIRECTIONS

Toast sesame seeds in a dry, hot skillet just until they turn brown and begin to pop.

Be careful not to burn them.

In a food processor blend vinegar, ginger, soy sauce and sesame seeds.

Slowly blend in sesame oil until emulfisified.

Refrigerate and Enjoy

www.food.com/recipe/sesame-ginger-vinaigrette-dressing



Kansas g-ma said:


> While you are looking about for recipes, I would love a salad dressing for sesame ginger vinaigrette. It was nearly clear so don't think it had soy sauce in it. It was served on chicken bits on romaine salad in a café in north central Colorado. Nice nip to it from the ginger. Cook wouldn't give it out.


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy to dh for quick healing. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments this morning.Love Matthew's pictures. Perhaps at the next Kal I could commission him for another drawing of our Daisy.I will bring a photo of her.
> 
> Have been super busy lately. trying to finish up furnishing our new house, doctor appts etc. I have lost my mind with new projects I have started. Teaching myself to crochet, so started an afghan, then knitting a stranded hat, shawlette for DD and hat for DDIL. Bought a small doll at Goodwill for my miniature ink well desk. Need to make her some lovely outfits. Going back to Pa at end of April so need to think about all the things we need to do to close up this house and about cleaning out Pa house to sell it.Plus DH will have his 8th surgery upcoming in a little over a week. My plate runneth over at the moment. I thought retirement meant lazy days of doing what one wanted to do or nothing at all. Huh, joke is on me.lol Have never been busier. Thank the good Lord I am able to do what I do.Not complaining.
> 
> Hope everyone who needs assistance with health, grief or concerns receives blessings to meet all their needs.
> 
> Did have to chuckle over Gwen needing to feed Sydney to save the furniture.
> 
> Sam and summary ladies thank you for all the lucious recipes and the summaries. Hope everyone is having a blessed day.


----------



## iamsam

well deserved to both our queens. --- sam



KateB said:


> I agree!
> Queen Kate :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
> David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
> This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


~~~I did read about that some....and checked further....it seems to be heading toward NZ and will skim the northern coast of the northern island. Sure hope Julie will be okay. We will keep you, Julie, in protective prayers!


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> And do you know pie are squared? LOL


~~~Are you running circles around us? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> Rookie Retiree - I have Bernat "Baby" Jacquards Florals 3.5 oz. 346 yds Rosebud 2 1/2 skeins, also have Bernat "Baby" Jacquards Floral 3.5 oz 346 Yds Bluebell 2 partial skeins Please advise...VA Sharon


VA Sharon - if you're looking to lose these skeins from your stash, I'm certainly wanting to be on the other end of that exchange...what can I send you in return? I have everything from lace weight to very chunky alpaca including some cotton and some fun fur for stuffed animals. Just PM me what approximate value of the Bernat is and I'll match it up with something I have that is on your list of wants...or I have some extra circular needles/crochet hooks that I could send you as the trade.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Ginger-Sesame Vinaigrette by Becky Luigart-Stayner
> 
> Aren't you just a total WOW! Thanks so much, Sam, will give them a try.


----------



## iamsam

I'm going to watch it but wonder how much we will see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here it's about 90 % that's why I wanted to be further north but if it clear skies should still be worth a look and also wonder how dark it will go
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> what is this allowance thing - don't you get a ss check? I always thought it was to be our money (could never convince Phyllis of that - however ---) - hope jim loosens some money for this month - tell him I think he should. --- sam


My vote is for you to have some pin money this month also.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you running circles around us? :XD: :XD: :XD:


something like that! LOL


----------



## StellaK

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good that your daughter ended up with so much better a position-
> I am glad you will lock the gate, is this the dog in your avatar?


Yes, it is the dog in my avatar. His name is Bazz and he thinks he can move mountains. 
I have made it sound too easy with my daughter's job. She suffered severe depression through that time but she persevered and everything came right. She was hired on the executive track at Micron which is a huge international computer company. Finding any job in Idaho for more than $7.25/hour is a major accomplishment especially for a woman.
Idaho ranks lowest in the nation for education spending, healthcare and minimum wage.


----------



## kehinkle

Happy pi day all, 

It is also my DS' s b-day. Left him a message at midnight thinking he was at work. He called me today to tell me that he was at home, one of his days off. 

You all seem so ambitious. I have had a lazy day. Did go into Laredo for some authentic Mexican food. Need to do my laundry tonight. Crocheting a tutu top for my DD1 and since it's black, it's going slow. Have to wait till my tablet is charged to work on my squares. And the socks are ready for heels but not sure which one i will try. 

Healing thoughts to all who need them. Prayers to all.

I'll try to keep up this week. Scanned a lot of last week's. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, thanks for the vinegarette recipes...I think I'll make ginger chicken salad next week....yum. My house smells of bean and ham soup right not. It will be ready in about 1/2 hour...and as my Mom always yelled - "Come and get it"!


----------



## iamsam

this is for darowil and anyone else that wants a salad.

Hanoi-Style Tuna Patty Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 359, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 809mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 61g, Cholesterol: 43mg, Protein: 25g 
Carb Choices: 4

Ingredients

1 1/4 pounds tuna, yellowfin, sushi-grade 
1/4 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), finely chopped 
3 tablespoon onion(s), red, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
2 teaspoon fish sauce 
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
1 teaspoon sugar, brown 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 cup(s) water 
3 tablespoon fish sauce 
2 tablespoon sugar, granulated 
2 tablespoon vinegar, rice, or cider vinegar 
2 tablespoon lime juice 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
1 clove(s) garlic 
12 ounce(s) rice noodles, thin rice noodles or thin rice sticks 
6 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, shredded 
2 cup(s) sprouts, mung bean 
2 medium carrot(s), julienned or grated 
1/2 medium cucumber(s), English, thinly sliced 
1 small onion(s), red, thinly sliced 
cilantro, fresh, sprigs for garnish, or mint and/or Asian basil

Preparation

To prepare tuna: With a large chef's knife, chop tuna using quick, even, straight-up-and-down motions (do not rock the knife through the fish or it will turn mushy).

Continue chopping, rotating the knife, until you have a mass of roughly 1/4-inch pieces.

Place the tuna, scallions, onion, ginger, 2 teaspoons fish sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar and pepper in a large mixing bowl. Gently combine, without overmixing, until evenly incorporated. Cover and refrigerate while you prepare the rest of the salad or up to 12 hours.

To prepare salad: Combine water, 3 tablespoons fish sauce, granulated sugar, vinegar, lime juice, ginger and garlic in a large bowl; stir until the sugar is dissolved. Reserve 1/2 cup of the dressing in a small bowl.

Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil. Add rice noodles and stir to separate well. Boil until soft but still resilient, 2 to 5 minutes or according to package directions. Drain and rinse the noodles under cold running water. Drain well, transfer to a medium bowl and toss with 2 tablespoons of the reserved dressing.

Add lettuce and bean sprouts to the dressing in the large bowl; toss to coat. Divide the mixture among 6 shallow serving bowls. Top with equal portions of the noodles.

Form the tuna mixture into 6 patties, about 3/4 inch thick. Coat a large nonstick skillet with cooking spray and place over medium heat (see Grilling & Broiling Variations). Add the patties and cook until firm to the touch, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

Place a tuna patty on top of each salad and drizzle each portion with some of the remaining dressing. Serve with a platter of carrots, cucumber, red onion and herbs and let diners choose their own garnishes.

Grilling & Broiling Variations: Preheat grill to medium-high or preheat broiler. Oil the grill rack (see Tip) or coat a broiler pan with cooking spray. Cook patties until firm to the touch, 2 to 3 minutes per side.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/hanoistyle-tuna-patty-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* say on the news this morning that PETA is calling for the ending of the Iditarod. I was under the impression that the mushers took extremely good care of their dogs.
> 
> ~~~YES they do! I have never quite understood PETA's problem with the Iditarod. They have been complaining for years. Generally, I appreciate their interests, but in this case I think they are woefully under-informed. The Iditarod bends over backwards to make sure the dogs are well cared for,well- treated, safe, etc. They have an "army"of vets who check the dogs at every check point. The priority is always the dogs. If anyone is found to be abusing his/her dogs in any way, they are basically banned for life from participating in the Iditarod. The mushers make up a fairly small group (sled dog mushers & kennel owners)...word spreads easily and if you are shown to be an abuser, you are pretty much scum, and no one will have anything to do with you. The mushing community is very much a camaraderie, and they support & respect each other...even in the "heat" of competition. Any kind of dog abuse will forever exclude you from that "fraternity". Just watching the mushers with their dogs....you can't miss it....they love them! Also, over the years, knowing the reasons why mushers scratch from the Iditarod (and I'm sure from other sled dog races)...one of the primary reasons is concern for the health of the dogs. As I said...I think PETA is woefully uninformed. This is one time I do not support them. 'nuff said.


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> There was a Russian teacher, well I think she is Russian, at a yarn store here that went out of business and I thought I would never see this beautiful young lady again as she seemed to have disappeared. Her knitting was exquisite, as were her designs. She has done way more than shows on her pages on Revelry. I recently bought yarn for my dream bird and there she was. She gave me her Revelry address and her name is fastlana. Fast for the knitting and Lana for her first name. You can check out her designs and projects. The sweater in this link just says personal design, so apparently one she made and designed but does not have the pattern written down. Quite a lovely designer/knitter in my estimation and one of the sweetest, prettiest young ladies. I will be doing an afghan sampler with her. You pay $25 for the first lesson, (2 hrs.) and then have about 5 more classes for 2 hrs. each with no more charge. I'm sure I'll pick up lots of tips from her and her English is excellent. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fastlana/jacket
> Here are more designs:http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lana-fast
> 
> In her notes about herself it said she knit an intarsia sweater at the age of 7.


Thanks for the link. I like several of her designs.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma wrote:
OK, my science-minded DGD#3 sent this one-- did you know that tomorrow is the Pi Day of the century. 3.1415??? LOL



jknappva said:


> Thanks for mentioning it. I saw it earlier on the news!
> Interesting!
> Junek


~~~If we hang around for another 100 years we can do these puns all over again! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June . I thank were ever the thought came from to learn to knit when I hurt my leg and took early retirement because it has kept me sane the last 18 month between the sudden deaths of my sister , brother and BIL and the serious illnesses of my son and husband knitting has helped me to stay calm
> Sonja


~~~Swedenme...so glad the click-clack of needles has helped you through some very rough times. Hope the click-clack of the KTPartiers has also helped sooth your aching heart. Glad you have joined us...and know that we are tight family, though we are world-wide. An unreal concept, but, not a piece of fiction. The KTP is a special group. 
Who knew what would come of 2 pointed sticks and length of yarn! Continuing prayers of comfort and ease from all of us. These prayer warriors (I just love that name!) are quite something!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And we know who their favorite teacher was. I'll bet no one fell asleep in your classes. It sounds as if you made learning interesting and fun!
> Junek


~~~That was one of my goals...learning IS fun...SO rewarding! One of the reasons I went into teaching was for the creativity and the fun of it! So exciting when a kid "gets it"! A thrill! And the challenge to make it understandable to them....ahhhh, teaching used to be such fun. Today's educational environment doesn't believe in fun....it is all serious, somber, and test scores. bah!


----------



## vabchnonnie

RookieRetiree said:


> VA Sharon - if you're looking to lose these skeins from your stash, I'm certainly wanting to be on the other end of that exchange...what can I send you in return? I have everything from lace weight to very chunky alpaca including some cotton and some fun fur for stuffed animals. Just PM me what approximate value of the Bernat is and I'll match it up with something I have that is on your list of wants...or I have some extra circular needles/crochet hooks that I could send you as the trade.


ALSO< I have lots of fun fur, Boa and the like. Would like your mailing address and I'll send what I have. We will discuss the value etc. later...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie

vabchnonnie said:


> ALSO< I have lots of fun fur, Boa and the like. Would like your mailing address and I'll send what I have. We will discuss the value etc. later...until next time...VA Sharon


Also, tomorrow, ie Monday I will see what else, do you want baby yarn, 3 ply, 4 ply Think what you plan to make and I will see what I can help you with, even have some bulky, DMC thread and crochet thread (Doily type), plenty of Dazzle and worsted pompadour( silver thread wrapped around yarn)

Know with my illnesses it is imperitive that I get rid of as much as I can of everything as soon as I can. My son doesn't want any of it, so it's up to me to get rid of it or it will go in the trash, furniture and all.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> That car looks a lot better than I thought it would after being covered in all that snow
> Sonja


~~~I'm surprised, too!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> is that in new Zealand? --- sam


~~~I had to look it up, too. It's north of NZ....heading toward NZ.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> something like that! LOL


~~~well...I'm glad you are within the circle!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, hoping you avoid storm.


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hoping you avoid storm.


~~~Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

I think in general, the people in PETA need to " get a life", they seem to complain about everything, here they are always squeaking about the Chuckwagon races & rodeos & those animals are well cared for too.



cmaliza said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Carol* say on the news this morning that PETA is calling for the ending of the Iditarod. I was under the impression that the mushers took extremely good care of their dogs.
> 
> ~~~YES they do! I have never quite understood PETA's problem with the Iditarod. They have been complaining for years. Generally, I appreciate their interests, but in this case I think they are woefully under-informed. The Iditarod bends over backwards to make sure the dogs are well cared for,well- treated, safe, etc. They have an "army"of vets who check the dogs at every check point. The priority is always the dogs. If anyone is found to be abusing his/her dogs in any way, they are basically banned for life from participating in the Iditarod. The mushers make up a fairly small group (sled dog mushers & kennel owners)...word spreads easily and if you are shown to be an abuser, you are pretty much scum, and no one will have anything to do with you. The mushing community is very much a camaraderie, and they support & respect each other...even in the "heat" of competition. Any kind of dog abuse will forever exclude you from that "fraternity". Just watching the mushers with their dogs....you can't miss it....they love them! Also, over the years, knowing the reasons why mushers scratch from the Iditarod (and I'm sure from other sled dog races)...one of the primary reasons is concern for the health of the dogs. As I said...I think PETA is woefully uninformed. This is one time I do not support them. 'nuff said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


I love the northern lights photo, it's amazing how beautiful they can be, another advantage to my living in the " great white north". We see them often, even in the summer occasionally but they are really bright when it is very cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ive finally caught up with all you chatty people, I must confessed I just skimmed or would still be miles behind. We are still travelling, spent 2 nights with DH aunt & uncle in Kelowna & are now in 
It is nice here, about 15C, about 60F leaves are starting to come out & some trees are in bloom, definitely a nice change from home.


----------



## nittergma

Have you been on before irsk? Your name looks familiar. Either way welcome!!
I agree those recipes sound mouth watering Sam!!


irisk said:


> I normally just lurk but I have to say these recipes look great!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol if you and I were younger we would need to open our own school. It would be dy-no-mite!!! And only hire like minded educators!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~That was one of my goals...learning IS fun...SO rewarding! One of the reasons I went into teaching was for the creativity and the fun of it! So exciting when a kid "gets it"! A thrill! And the challenge to make it understandable to them....ahhhh, teaching used to be such fun. Today's educational environment doesn't believe in fun....it is all serious, somber, and test scores. bah!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was on earlier and kept falling asleep with the laptop sitting on my...lap (duh). I went and took a nap thinking it was around 4:30...it was 7:30....woke up 2 hours later. Guess I'll be up awhile now!

In the saga of the craft room....we (DH & I) didn't calculate the number of containers and I had to order 20 more today. They will be in at the latest on Friday the 20th. Meanwhile I didn't get much done in there today. Will tackle it again tomorrow. 

DH and DD1 loaded up the half eaten sofa and DH took it to the dump. DD3 (Hannah) is sick again. She was throwing up last Thursday, felt better Friday, went to work today and just came home feeling nauceous again. Several folks at her job have had some stomach bug and she thinks that is what it is. She tends to push herself a bit much (can't imagine where she gets that from) and just hasn't fully recovered. 

Going to go back over the last 5-6 pages since I honestly can't even remember what I scanned through before napping. TTYL


----------



## nittergma

Julie, You and your hood look beautiful! 
Pacer, I love Matthew's cat! My daughter loves cats and draws them too.
Gagesmom I hope Greg's finger heals ok I bet it does hurt!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved these pictures Carol. It really did take me a few seconds to find Kelly's face! What a test of endurance!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Noni how is the baby buck doing?


----------



## Spider

The craft room saga continues.......
And what did Sydney get to eat today? 
Did the same thing, fell asleep with my iPad and then woke up an hour later. 
what a beautiful day. I was only out once to shake a rug but it was so warm and tomorrow is supposed to be warmer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny you should ask about Sydney....DH had just picked up a box of printer cartridges for me and put them on my desk. Found the box chewed open and one cartridge (thank goodness still in the inner wrapping) inthe dining room and one in the living room. Guess he got bored with us both napping. Also hungry! Just fed him (he get food twice a day) so hopefully that will hold him until morning. I swear he will eat nonstop if allowed. He doesn't have worms either....just a big eater. Trainer we used said to be careful not to overfeed him but Lord have mercy he really chows down you'd think we never fed him! He will eat almost as much as all four of our other dogs put together! LOL


Spider said:


> The craft room saga continues.......
> And what did Sydney get to eat today?
> Did the same thing, fell asleep with my iPad and then woke up an hour later.
> what a beautiful day. I was only out once to shake a rug but it was so warm and tomorrow is supposed to be warmer.


----------



## nittergma

I would have moved and put my kids in your school!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Carol if you and I were younger we would need to open our own school. It would be dy-no-mite!!! And only hire like minded educators!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!

Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awe.....that is so sweet to say that Noni!


nittergma said:


> I would have moved and put my kids in your school!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hoping you avoid storm.


Impossible to tell as yet- it is raining and a lot windier.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Julie! Was beginning to think I was all alone here  The shock of seeing the "room in progress" had scared everyone off! ROFL


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie, You and your hood look beautiful!
> Pacer, I love Matthew's cat! My daughter loves cats and draws them too.
> Gagesmom I hope Greg's finger heals ok I bet it does hurt!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


You are so lucky Gwen! Even though these are the before shots!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie! Was beginning to think I was all alone here  The shock of seeing the "room in progress" had scared everyone off! ROFL


I just got back in, from lunch out with a family I have met recently. We discovered late in the conversation that Robyn is a spinner and is learning to knit. I have offered to help her.


----------



## Lurker 2

I guess it is getting late in the day for America!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~They didn't come through as I had wished, but I hope you can download them. I could. Enjoy!
Current standings...as of 9 minutes ago:
Perano-25th; Turner-26th; Fressineau-53rd; Phillips-8th; Wilmshurst-52nd; Cooke-57th; Campeau-6th; Honda-61st; Failor-45th; Benja-36th; Neff-17th. Unfortunately, Clevelanders- Roalofs has scratched. Haven't found out why yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is awesome Julie. Do they live near you...like a neighbor?


Lurker 2 said:


> I just got back in, from lunch out with a family I have met recently. We discovered late in the conversation that Robyn is a spinner and is learning to knit. I have offered to help her.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol if you and I were younger we would need to open our own school. It would be dy-no-mite!!! And only hire like minded educators!!!


~~~Oh, Gwen...if I didn't know better, I'd swear you were my long-lost twin! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, it is almost midnight on the east coast. Any you are right, I am very lucky to live in the home I do. I have been blessed with a DH that lets me indulge my crafts within our budget (and sometime beyond). I shouldn't say "lets me"; rather is supportive of my crafts/hobbies.


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is getting late in the day for America!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awesome Julie. Do they live near you...like a neighbor?


No, they are miles out in the country- I met them one time at the Marae Medical Clinic. It was lovely to get out of the city.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll consider you my twin from another mother....how 'bout that!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Gwen...if I didn't know better, I'd swear you were my long-lost twin! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it is almost midnight on the east coast. Any you are right, I am very lucky to live in the home I do. I have been blessed with a DH that lets me indulge my crafts within our budget (and sometime beyond). I shouldn't say "lets me"; rather is supportive of my crafts/hobbies.


Fale was not totally in support- so I have free rein now!


----------



## Gweniepooh

And you will find that so liberating; a positive in a not so positive circumstance I would say. Perhaps more painting, pottery, other creative outlets to fill your days.


Lurker 2 said:


> Fale was not totally in support- so I have free rein now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> And you will find that so liberating; a positive in a not so positive circumstance I would say. Perhaps more painting, pottery, other creative outlets to fill your days.


I think I might find it a bit hard working up the clay- with the arthritis in my hands!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's true; wasn't thinking about having to knead it so much.You are so talented though I know you will bloom with creativity even more than already showing. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might find it a bit hard working up the clay- with the arthritis in my hands!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights photo, it's amazing how beautiful they can be, another advantage to my living in the " great white north". We see them often, even in the summer occasionally but they are really bright when it is very cold.


~~~Ahhhh....one of my favorite parts of the Iditarod to teach about. One year the kids made "legends" about the Iditarod.....what they are and why they exist. Great fun...loved the imaginations running wild. I remember one especially, because the visual in my mind still hangs in there....the gods are bowling with multi-colored glass bowling pins!

There was a huge solar flare the other day....disrupted communications for a quite a while here on earth....that explained my computer problems that day. More jealously....in periods of high solar flare activity, the Northern & Southern lights are more active. I have only seen them for real once. Sure would love to see a bunch more. My kids are wanting to make a trip to AK to see them, too. Problem, the best time to travel to AK is in summer...but the best N. Lights viewing is in colder months. hmpf. A dilema....... ;-)


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Julie, You and your hood look beautiful!
> Pacer, I love Matthew's cat! My daughter loves cats and draws them too.
> Gagesmom I hope Greg's finger heals ok I bet it does hurt!!


~~~Can we see any of the drawings?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well with the winters (this year and last) it would be warmer in AK than in Chicago! LOL Might make for an enjoyable vacation.  I'd love to see the Northern light also but doubt that will happen so just enjoy photos of them.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh....one of my favorite parts of the Iditarod to teach about. One year the kids made "legends" about the Iditarod.....what they are and why they exist. Great fun...loved the imaginations running wild. I remember one especially, because the visual in my mind still hangs in there....bowling with multi-colored glass bowling pins!
> 
> There was a huge solar flare the other day....disrupted communications for a quite a while here on earth....that explained my computer problems that day. More jealously....in periods of high solar flare activity, the Northern & Southern lights are more active. I have only seen them for real once. Sure would love to see a bunch more. My kids are wanting to make a trip to AK to see them, too. Problem, the best time to travel to AK is in summer...but the best N. Lights viewing is in colder months. hmpf. A dilema....... ;-)


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved these pictures Carol. It really did take me a few seconds to find Kelly's face! What a test of endurance!


~~~Oh, yeah.....I am forever in awe of these mushers and the dogs. this year I am seeing the dogs coming in with frosty faces. I haven't noticed that before. Ahhhhh...those dogs! And I am more of a cat person! Go figure??? :?:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny you should ask about Sydney....DH had just picked up a box of printer cartridges for me and put them on my desk. Found the box chewed open and one cartridge (thank goodness still in the inner wrapping) inthe dining room and one in the living room. Guess he got bored with us both napping. Also hungry! Just fed him (he get food twice a day) so hopefully that will hold him until morning. I swear he will eat nonstop if allowed. He doesn't have worms either....just a big eater. Trainer we used said to be careful not to overfeed him but Lord have mercy he really chows down you'd think we never fed him! He will eat almost as much as all four of our other dogs put together! LOL


~~~Well....it seems obvious his palate needs training! INK? good grief! That's gotta leave some kind of mark on his taste buds!
:XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well fortunately he didn't puncture the cartridges so no ink ingested. He just loves chewing up cardboard and the orginal container was of course cardboard. He had a field day (or tried to) with all the boxes I purged from my craft room until DH took them for recycling.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well....it seems obvious his palate needs training! INK? good grief! That's gotta leave some kind of mark on his taste buds!
> :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I would have moved and put my kids in your school!!


~~~Your "fees" would be to let us make field trips to the farm....several times a year. My mind is kicking in....we could do the whole curriculum based on the farm, and how it works and what is involved. What a fun idea! Math, science, reading, writing, social studies, art, music, PE.....oh...the fun we could have! My mind will be entertained for days with this.....sure wish I could find a school to take me on :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it! Is that a fireplace I see? It is going to be fabulous...has to be!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie! Was beginning to think I was all alone here  The shock of seeing the "room in progress" had scared everyone off! ROFL


~~~Nope...just inspired us to go and do the same!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got back in, from lunch out with a family I have met recently. We discovered late in the conversation that Robyn is a spinner and is learning to knit. I have offered to help her.


~~~Lovely! My DH and I long ago had vowed that we needed to add a new friend each year. We made it most years.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well....it seems obvious his palate needs training! INK? good grief! That's gotta leave some kind of mark on his taste buds!
> :XD:


Thank goodness he didn't break them open, what a mess that would be.

Gwen, I'm so glad to see those pictures of the craft room. I'm always telling DH mine looks like a bomb has gone off in there, 2 sewing machines, the printer, a toddler bed for GD & most of my craft stuff( there are a few rubbermaid tubs in the basement) & soon all my bedding plants will be in there too. DH cousins wife likes to make a point of telling people what a mess I have in there even though the rest of the house is always presentable to try to embarrass me. I justify some of the mess because I'm always working on several things.
I'm looking forward to seeing your new storage system.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes that is a fireplace but it is closed off. There were originally 5 in the house. Only one operational now with the woodburning stove pipe running up it.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it! Is that a fireplace I see? It is going to be fabulous...has to be!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll consider you my twin from another mother....how 'bout that!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale was not totally in support- so I have free rein now!


~~~Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well fortunately he didn't puncture the cartridges so no ink ingested. He just loves chewing up cardboard and the orginal container was of course cardboard. He had a field day (or tried to) with all the boxes I purged from my craft room until DH took them for recycling.


~~~He's just trying to help and be a part of the action! Breaking down the boxes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I figure if folks want to make an issue of my messes they are welcome to do so....I have fun making them...LOL...well most of the time at least. This was a bit overwhelming at first but just in that I wasn't quite sure where to start.  At first I hesitated to post them because ...well it is quite a mess...but then thought oh well whatever anyone thinks is their problem not mine. LOL. Besides, I've learned that folks that love/like me also overlook my flaws/messes cause they make them too.  I don't think I could relax in a home that was spit-spot clean all the time. Somehow I get comfort from some bit of clutter...LOL. Don't get me wrong, I love organization and the clean smell; just don't want to have to worry about making a mess. Gotta live life and experience things. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness he didn't break them open, what a mess that would be.
> 
> Gwen, I'm so glad to see those pictures of the craft room. I'm always telling DH mine looks like a bomb has gone off in there, 2 sewing machines, the printer, a toddler bed for GD & most of my craft stuff( there are a few rubbermaid tubs in the basement) & soon all my bedding plants will be in there too. DH cousins wife likes to make a point of telling people what a mess I have in there even though the rest of the house is always presentable to try to embarrass me. I justify some of the mess because I'm always working on several things.
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new storage system.


----------



## Gweniepooh

One year we took our entire team (abt 125 6th graders) on a field trip. We first went to a recycling plant (aluminum) and the company did a fabulous job with the tour. Kids wore hard hats and were broken down into groups of 8-12 kids and had workers lead them around. It was pretty cool. We carried sack lunches with us and after the tour since the local park's picnic area was already booked we brought the kids to my house. We only have 3 acres but this group of kids primary were from inner city/projects. At the time we had a few goats, chickens, and of course our dogs & cats. We set up badmitton, played softball, and have a basketball area. The kids just loved it. Sure couldn't do that now day (bring them to my home) and budge wise most field trips are not approved now days.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your "fees" would be to let us make field trips to the farm....several times a year. My mind is kicking in....we could do the whole curriculum based on the farm, and how it works and what is involved. What a fun idea! Math, science, reading, writing, social studies, art, music, PE.....oh...the fun we could have! My mind will be entertained for days with this.....sure wish I could find a school to take me on :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO....yeah, right.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~He's just trying to help and be a part of the action! Breaking down the boxes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That's true; wasn't thinking about having to knead it so much.You are so talented though I know you will bloom with creativity even more than already showing.


Thank you for that vote of confidence, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Go for it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: thanks Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.

Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in a wet Sydney. It has showered on and off all day, which has been a pleasant change after months of dry weather. It is also cooler, so all in all a nice day to spend indoors. I have made a few attempts at putting together a farewell speech which needs to be ready for the big farewell assembly on Tuesday. I have 3 more weeks of school before I officially retire, but lots of staff and students are out on camps and exams in the last 2 weeks of term, so the farewells have been brought forward to this coming week. I don't intend to make a long or impressive speech for the students but need to have something prepared as my mind will probably go blank when I start to speak. Once that is over I only have a dinner to attend and a staff farewell - another speech but it will be a more casual affair, so no pressure there. 

Have also been helping DD work on her updated CV. She has seen a good job advertised in Canada, almost exactly what she is doing on Hamilton Island as area hospitality trainer, so she is keen to apply. I'd love for her to get it. Like me, she loves the Rockies and Lake Louise is one of her favourite places in the world. Great place for us to visit!

Gwen, love the photos of your craft room and can't wait to see the finished room. How I envy you that space! I spent yesterday moving my yarn (a fairly small stash) from DS's room back to our room, so there is now yarn in drawers, on top of cupboards, and in containers on top of the sewing machine. So much for thinking I'd create my own craft room when DS went to Canada!

Prayers for all those who need them. Seems like there are a few with health issues or family with issues. Time here for me to prepare Sunday dinner. Something easy like enchiladas made from leftovers and a salad to use up an over supply of tomatoes. Then some knitting while I put off writing that farewell speech!

Take care everyone, and happy knitting! Hugs to everyone.


----------



## sassafras123

Night night.


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


I am that you have lost all that snow :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from France. It is Mothering Sunday in the UK so

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the Tea Party family.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


Those pictures are just beautiful. I specially love the one with the Northern Lights. I have a "thing" about the Northern lights, went on a cruise up the coast of Norway into the Arctic circle a few years ago but the lights didn't appear. One of these days......... Thank you for posting them.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights photo, it's amazing how beautiful they can be, another advantage to my living in the " great white north". We see them often, even in the summer occasionally but they are really bright when it is very cold.


I posted before I saw your reply. How lucky are you to see them so often. Think I may have to come and camp on your doorstep!!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It is Mothering Sunday in the UK so
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the Tea Party family.


Happy Mothers Day to you too Josephine. Do they have the equivalent in France? I'm having a lazy morning at home and then being taken out for lunch by DS, DD#2, and DGS. DGD is away on a school trip practising for her D of E award and DSIL is in Houston on a business trip so there will be just the four of us. Should be fun.

Happy Mothers Day to all UK KTPers. I hope you all get spoiled rotten and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Mothers Day to all those in the UK. You are all very special ladies who deserve the very best every day not just today.


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza I am not sure that I agree with PETA. This is what the dogs are bred for. I have enjoyed looking at the Iditarod website. Thanks for the insight into it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you too Josephine. Do they have the equivalent in France? I'm having a lazy morning at home and then being taken out for lunch by DS, DD#2, and DGS. DGD is away on a school trip practising for her D of E award and DSIL is in Houston on a business trip so there will be just the four of us. Should be fun.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all UK KTPers. I hope you all get spoiled rotten and have a wonderful day.


Mothers Day in France is in May and traditionally lily if the valley are given to mothers.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you too Josephine. Do they have the equivalent in France? I'm having a lazy morning at home and then being taken out for lunch by DS, DD#2, and DGS. DGD is away on a school trip practising for her D of E award and DSIL is in Houston on a business trip so there will be just the four of us. Should be fun.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all UK KTPers. I hope you all get spoiled rotten and have a wonderful day.


Thank you Angela, ha ve a great time xx


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got back in, from lunch out with a family I have met recently. We discovered late in the conversation that Robyn is a spinner and is learning to knit. I have offered to help her.


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Those pictures are just beautiful. I specially love the one with the Northern Lights. I have a "thing" about the Northern lights, went on a cruise up the coast of Norway into the Arctic circle a few years ago but the lights didn't appear. One of these days......... Thank you for posting them.


I've seen a knitting cruise to Norway and the Baltic, Northern Lights included :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh gosh 23 pages behind! 

Gwen.... have I missed the unveiling of the room??

Update... pretty rough day yesterday... I was at the hospital with my DS and ex was waking on and off, woke pannicked and frightened and ended up needing to be sedated a bit again. He just looked wild eyed and was crying and shaking his head and fighting against restraints on wrists (to stop him pulling out tubes etc). It was pretty upsetting for us to see him fighting goodness knows what demons. Anyway DS was there today and tells me that breathing tube is out, restraints are off. He seems to be understanding what is happening now.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


Fantastic image of a deadly occurence :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

What a lovely thought, Purple. Happy Mother's day from me, too.


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Swedenme...so glad the click-clack of needles has helped you through some very rough times. Hope the click-clack of the KTPartiers has also helped sooth your aching heart. Glad you have joined us...and know that we are tight family, though we are world-wide. An unreal concept, but, not a piece of fiction. The KTP is a special group.
> Who knew what would come of 2 pointed sticks and length of yarn! Continuing prayers of comfort and ease from all of us. These prayer warriors (I just love that name!) are quite something!


Thank you very much Carol .Along with learning to knit joining the KTP was one of the best ideas I've had . I am really enjoying getting to know everyone 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

No you haven't though I did post a "before" group of pictures to shock you!
So sorry to hear all your ex is going through. Hope he recovers for the sake of your children and more so that he will learn from this though I believe you mentioned he's done this before too. In my prayers.

[

quote=sugarsugar]Oh gosh 23 pages behind!

Gwen.... have I missed the unveiling of the room??

Update... pretty rough day yesterday... I was at the hospital with my DS and ex was waking on and off, woke pannicked and frightened and ended up needing to be sedated a bit again. He just looked wild eyed and was crying and shaking his head and fighting against restraints on wrists (to stop him pulling out tubes etc). It was pretty upsetting for us to see him fighting goodness knows what demons. Anyway DS was there today and tells me that breathing tube is out, restraints are off. He seems to be understanding what is happening now.[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the information on Zoe and Tessa...I miss their posts and am sorry to hear that life hasn't gotten much easier for them. I do recall from a conversation I had with Zoe that it was quite a trek for her to go back and forth to her Dad and it was also quite a trek to the hospital, etc. I'm sure you passed along our good wishes to both of them.


Ditto...


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


Like your pictures especially the landscape ones . I've been lucky enough to see the northern lights on several occasions and still think they are beautiful every time I see them 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> Please tell Matthew these are great-- esp the only partial one-- that face is awesome!
> 
> From me too.... he is so very talented. Well done always, Matthew


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> No you haven't though I did post a "before" group of pictures to shock you!
> So sorry to hear all your ex is going through. Hope he recovers for the sake of your children and more so that he will learn from this though I believe you mentioned he's done this before too. In my prayers.
> 
> Yep 3 years ago he was rushed to hospital and had liver failure.
> 
> Family managed to get him into a good rehab farm for nearly a year. He did really well, different person really. But, back to the real world and sadly back to the addiction and here we are again.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I was on earlier and kept falling asleep with the laptop sitting on my...lap (duh). I went and took a nap thinking it was around 4:30...it was 7:30....woke up 2 hours later. Guess I'll be up awhile now!
> 
> In the saga of the craft room....we (DH & I) didn't calculate the number of containers and I had to order 20 more today. They will be in at the latest on Friday the 20th. Meanwhile I didn't get much done in there today. Will tackle it again tomorrow.
> 
> DH and DD1 loaded up the half eaten sofa and DH took it to the dump. DD3 (Hannah) is sick again. She was throwing up last Thursday, felt better Friday, went to work today and just came home feeling nauceous again. Several folks at her job have had some stomach bug and she thinks that is what it is. She tends to push herself a bit much (can't imagine where she gets that from) and just hasn't fully recovered.
> 
> Going to go back over the last 5-6 pages since I honestly can't even remember what I scanned through before napping. TTYL


Sorry your daughter is ill again I hope she gets better soon 
As for your craft room I can't imagine needing another 20 containers on top of all the ones you already have for yarn / wool . You could open your own shop 😜
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is such a shame.


sugarsugar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't though I did post a "before" group of pictures to shock you!
> So sorry to hear all your ex is going through. Hope he recovers for the sake of your children and more so that he will learn from this though I believe you mentioned he's done this before too. In my prayers.
> 
> Yep 3 years ago he was rushed to hospital and had liver failure.
> 
> Family managed to get him into a good rehab farm for nearly a year. He did really well, different person really. But, back to the real world and sadly back to the addiction and here we are again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie! Was beginning to think I was all alone here  The shock of seeing the "room in progress" had scared everyone off! ROFL


Your room didn't scare me off Gwen it just made me even more jealous I think if I look in the mirror this is what colour my face would be :hunf: not a good look 😀. 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yeah, my BFF Marianne does "shop" here when she visits; actually just tell her to help herself and if she picks something I've planned for I just say nope, can't have that one. DH is always on the lookout for yarn when he goes to yard sales/flea markets so I built a stash rather large. Last weekend he came home with a handful of the old aluminum straights (which I do not use anymore) so pleased with himself. I thanked him but suggested he leave picking the needles to me...LOL

DD has been up and down all night now with diahrea (sp?). Will get her some imodium once the drug store opens.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry your daughter is ill again I hope she gets better soon
> As for your craft room I can't imagine needing another 20 containers on top of all the ones you already have for yarn / wool . You could open your own shop 😜
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's funny. I am blessed to have a large home though very old and always in need of work. My DH's great great grandfather built it about 150 yrs ago. Someone in the family has always lived here. Should be mortgage free but due to financial difficulties the past 20 years it now has a mortage.  But then that's life; at least we still have it! It's about 2500 sq ft I think; large rooms. The house I owned before we married was 1100 sq. ft. We sold it years ago.


Swedenme said:


> Your room didn't scare me off Gwen it just made me even more jealous I think if I look in the mirror this is what colour my face would be :hunf: not a good look 😀.
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Well fortunately he didn't puncture the cartridges so no ink ingested. He just loves chewing up cardboard and the orginal container was of course cardboard. He had a field day (or tried to) with all the boxes I purged from my craft room until DH took them for recycling.


Sidney must have been in dog heaven when he saw all them boxes 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...yes he was. I had to put up a baby gate to keep him out of the craft room. Alfred kitty had jumped it and was curled up in a basket that I had emptied (course he would have curled up on the yarn anyway). I really need to video how Alfred Kitty and Sydney play together. You folks would swear Sydney was eating him but he is very gentle and Alfred plays back batting at him but no claws extended.


Swedenme said:


> Sidney must have been in dog heaven when he saw all them boxes 😄


----------



## Lurker 2

All the very best for Tuesday! And for your daughter's job application!



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in a wet Sydney. It has showered on and off all day, which has been a pleasant change after months of dry weather. It is also cooler, so all in all a nice day to spend indoors. I have made a few attempts at putting together a farewell speech which needs to be ready for the big farewell assembly on Tuesday. I have 3 more weeks of school before I officially retire, but lots of staff and students are out on camps and exams in the last 2 weeks of term, so the farewells have been brought forward to this coming week. I don't intend to make a long or impressive speech for the students but need to have something prepared as my mind will probably go blank when I start to speak. Once that is over I only have a dinner to attend and a staff farewell - another speech but it will be a more casual affair, so no pressure there.
> 
> Have also been helping DD work on her updated CV. She has seen a good job advertised in Canada, almost exactly what she is doing on Hamilton Island as area hospitality trainer, so she is keen to apply. I'd love for her to get it. Like me, she loves the Rockies and Lake Louise is one of her favourite places in the world. Great place for us to visit!
> 
> Gwen, love the photos of your craft room and can't wait to see the finished room. How I envy you that space! I spent yesterday moving my yarn (a fairly small stash) from DS's room back to our room, so there is now yarn in drawers, on top of cupboards, and in containers on top of the sewing machine. So much for thinking I'd create my own craft room when DS went to Canada!
> 
> Prayers for all those who need them. Seems like there are a few with health issues or family with issues. Time here for me to prepare Sunday dinner. Something easy like enchiladas made from leftovers and a salad to use up an over supply of tomatoes. Then some knitting while I put off writing that farewell speech!
> 
> Take care everyone, and happy knitting! Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness he didn't break them open, what a mess that would be.
> 
> Gwen, I'm so glad to see those pictures of the craft room. I'm always telling DH mine looks like a bomb has gone off in there, 2 sewing machines, the printer, a toddler bed for GD & most of my craft stuff( there are a few rubbermaid tubs in the basement) & soon all my bedding plants will be in there too. DH cousins wife likes to make a point of telling people what a mess I have in there even though the rest of the house is always presentable to try to embarrass me. I justify some of the mess because I'm always working on
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new storage system.


DH cousins wife does not sound like a nice person . It is your house you can have it as messy or as clean as you want . When the boys were little and there were toys etc everywhere I used to just say to SIL( same attitude) it's clean underneath the mess and as long as we are happy that's all that matters 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Julie! You must be home from church or is it Monday....I never can keep straight how many hours ahead of me you are.


----------



## Gweniepooh

here, here! You said this very well!


Swedenme said:


> DH cousins wife does not sound like a nice person . It is your house you can have it as messy or as clean as you want . When the boys were little and there were toys etc everywhere I used to just say to SIL( same attitude) it's clean underneath the mess and as long as we are happy that's all that matters
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic image of a deadly occurence :thumbup:


For our sakes I can report it is very still tonight, although they are still issuing storm warnings. Maybe the storm is further east than they expected.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Be back shortly....going to put some coffee on.


----------



## busyworkerbee

p22 fairly relaxing day today, loaded rubbish into trailer, inspected carpets - very happy with how they came up, cup of coffee in bali hut for about 30 minutes late afternoon.

Will have time on Tuesday to get some pics of this place. MS and late husband spent his last couple of years developing this place how they wanted it. 

Niece no.3's male miniture german spitz is learning not to bug my older and bigger girl. She has nipped him quite hard. He is also leaning that I don't think he is cute all the time. My girl is normally quite placid so for her to snarl, spin and nip, he has definately upset her. She caught him once, so keeping an eye on that site.

I haven't had much time for her so today I brought her in to my new room for a few hours this afternoon and had a good cuddle. After tomorrow, will have more time to spend with her, it is as much for me as it is for her.

Julie - take care, hope Pam becomes a tropical low before getting near you, or at worst, stays a cat 2.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't though I did post a "before" group of pictures to shock you!
> So sorry to hear all your ex is going through. Hope he recovers for the sake of your children and more so that he will learn from this though I believe you mentioned he's done this before too. In my prayers.
> 
> Yep 3 years ago he was rushed to hospital and had liver failure.
> 
> Family managed to get him into a good rehab farm for nearly a year. He did really well, different person really. But, back to the real world and sadly back to the addiction and here we are again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, Cathy what is the Serena update. I am so sorry things are being so rough for you re your ex. (not the best for him, either)
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, my BFF Marianne does "shop" here when she visits; actually just tell her to help herself and if she picks something I've planned for I just say nope, can't have that one. DH is always on the lookout for yarn when he goes to yard sales/flea markets so I built a stash rather large. Last weekend he came home with a handful of the old aluminum straights (which I do not use anymore) so pleased with himself. I thanked him but suggested he leave picking the needles to me...LOL
> 
> DD has been up and down all night now with diahrea (sp?). Will get her some imodium once the drug store opens.


Poor Hannah! Hoping you have managed to get the Imodium by now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Julie! You must be home from church or is it Monday....I never can keep straight how many hours ahead of me you are.


Monday (just) it is gone mid-night and as often happens around my final dose of tylenol, I have woken up- working on the ribbing for my shrug, listening to some Haydn.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not yet but she is asleep so all is well for now. It is abt. 7:20 a.m. Sunday so I guess that puts you about 15 hrs ahead of me.


Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Hannah! Hoping you have managed to get the Imodium by now!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> p22 fairly relaxing day today, loaded rubbish into trailer, inspected carpets - very happy with how they came up, cup of coffee in bali hut for about 30 minutes late afternoon.
> 
> Will have time on Tuesday to get some pics of this place. MS and late husband spent his last couple of years developing this place how they wanted it.
> 
> Niece no.3's male miniture german spitz is learning not to bug my older and bigger girl. She has nipped him quite hard. He is also leaning that I don't think he is cute all the time. My girl is normally quite placid so for her to snarl, spin and nip, he has definately upset her. She caught him once, so keeping an eye on that site.
> 
> I haven't had much time for her so today I brought her in to my new room for a few hours this afternoon and had a good cuddle. After tomorrow, will have more time to spend with her, it is as much for me as it is for her.
> 
> Julie - take care, hope Pam becomes a tropical low before getting near you, or at worst, stays a cat 2.


It is picking up a little now (the wind) but still pretty quiet.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not yet but she is asleep so al is well for now.


And in many ways sleep is the best cure! Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That I am along with a poptart...not the healthiest of breakfast but handy when you don't feel like cooking.


Lurker 2 said:


> And in many ways sleep is the best cure! Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the reminder Julie!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRAWBERRY* Hope you will have a painfree day for your back and many, many more wonderful days!


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That I am along with a poptart...not the healthiest of breakfast but handy when you don't feel like cooking.


 :thumbup: I just had cold coffee (which I like) with the last squares of buttercake with lemon topping that I brought home with me- again not exactly healthy but very nice, the scalloped potatoes Robyn had made were so delicious I had two helpings! Poor old diet!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> That's funny. I am blessed to have a large home though very old and always in need of work. My DH's great great grandfather built it about 150 yrs ago. Someone in the family has always lived here. Should be mortgage free but due to financial difficulties the past 20 years it now has a mortage.  But then that's life; at least we still have it! It's about 2500 sq ft I think; large rooms. The house I owned before we married was 1100 sq. ft. We sold it years ago.


I love old houses but sadly they do come with all the problems of being old . Sorry to hear you had some financial difficulties and had to get a mortgage but at least you still have your beautiful home and hopefully things are better for you now Money is tight here now with my husband not being able to work no more. So living on a tight budget but we are lucky that we don't have to worry about the house as our mortgage was paid off a few years ago 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

I like iced coffee in hot weather too. I LOVE scalloped potatoes. Heck...I just love potatoes. Your buttercake sounds yummy. I made a pie the other day (not for pi day either) that was tasty. Not made from scratch but put a can of peach pie filling in a deep dish shell and then a can of cherry pie filling on top of that with a crust top. The two flavors really went well together. DH ate one piece and immediately went back for a second. LOL He has such a sweet tooth.


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just had cold coffee (which I like) with the last squares of buttercake with lemon topping that I brought home with me- again not exactly healthy but very nice, the scalloped potatoes Robyn had made were so delicious I had two helpings! Poor old diet!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I love old houses but sadly they do come with all the problems of being old . Sorry to hear you had some financial difficulties and had to get a mortgage but at least you still have your beautiful home and hopefully things are better for you now Money is tight here now with my husband not being able to work no more. So living on a tight budget but we are lucky that we don't have to worry about the house as our mortgage was paid off a few years ago
> Sonja


That is one blessing! How are your men?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I like iced coffee in hot weather too. I LOVE scalloped potatoes. Heck...I just love potatoes. Your buttercake sounds yummy. I made a pie the other day (not for pi day either) that was tasty. Not made from scratch but put a can of peach pie filling in a deep dish shell and then a can of cherry pie filling on top of that with a crust top. The two flavors really went well together. DH ate one piece and immediately went back for a second. LOL He has such a sweet tooth.


So does Fale, although he usually convinces himself he does not like sweet cake!


----------



## Gweniepooh

We are doing okay now; certainly not without worries but then very few are now days. I know about tight budgets; think we are alway just on the brink but manage somehow. Still dream of winning a lottery...LOL .....dreams, dreams, dreams but then it doesn't hurt to dream.


Swedenme said:


> I love old houses but sadly they do come with all the problems of being old . Sorry to hear you had some financial difficulties and had to get a mortgage but at least you still have your beautiful home and hopefully things are better for you now  Money is tight here now with my husband not being able to work no more. So living on a tight budget but we are lucky that we don't have to worry about the house as our mortgage was paid off a few years ago
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> All the very best for Tuesday! And for your daughter's job application!


Same from me .


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> p22 fairly relaxing day today, loaded rubbish into trailer, inspected carpets - very happy with how they came up, cup of coffee in bali hut for about 30 minutes late afternoon.
> 
> Will have time on Tuesday to get some pics of this place. MS and late husband spent his last couple of years developing this place how they wanted it.
> 
> Niece no.3's male miniture german spitz is learning not to bug my older and bigger girl. She has nipped him quite hard. He is also leaning that I don't think he is cute all the time. My girl is normally quite placid so for her to snarl, spin and nip, he has definately upset her. She caught him once, so keeping an eye on that site.
> 
> I haven't had much time for her so today I brought her in to my new room for a few hours this afternoon and had a good cuddle. After tomorrow, will have more time to spend with her, it is as much for me as it is for her.
> 
> Julie - take care, hope Pam becomes a tropical low before getting near you, or at worst, stays a cat 2.


Will look forward to seeing pictures of your new home . I hope it is also the beginning of a much happier and peaceful time for you 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

A lot of people here have had problems with PETA. Recently a worker went into someone's home and took their dog and had it euthanized the same day. At first PETA denied it happened. Finally after a tv station got involved and reported on it and even had security camera coverage of it happening, they admitted it and the worker was fired. Also, problems with improper disposal of animals. Made me think again about how caring they really are!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A lot of people here have had problems with PETA. Recently a worker went into someone's home and took their dog and had it euthanized the same day. At first PETA denied it happened. Finally after a tv station got involved and reported on it and even had security camera coverage of it happening, they admitted it and the worker was fired. Also, problems with improper disposal of animals. Made me think again about how caring they really are!!!
> Junek


I am curious to know, what exactly is PETA?


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I just had cold coffee (which I like) with the last squares of buttercake with lemon topping that I brought home with me- again not exactly healthy but very nice, the scalloped potatoes Robyn had made were so delicious I had two helpings! Poor old diet!


Well now you have both made me hungry and wanting a coffee . Here it is Mother's Day and my middle son bought me a lovely coffee machine and lots of different flavoured coffees so as I have already had an expresso I don't think it's a good idea to have another coffee just yet 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is the world's largest animal right organization.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know, what exactly is PETA?o It is an anachronym for People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful present; love expresso and cappiciano .


Swedenme said:


> Well now you have both made me hungry and wanting a coffee . Here it is Mother's Day and my middle son bought me a lovely coffee machine and lots of different flavoured coffees so as I have already had an expresso I don't think it's a good idea to have another coffee just yet
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Well now you have both made me hungry and wanting a coffee . Here it is Mother's Day and my middle son bought me a lovely coffee machine and lots of different flavoured coffees so as I have already had an expresso I don't think it's a good idea to have another coffee just yet
> Sonja


You better make sure you have knitting needles in your hands- rather than typing on the computer!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


At least you have a large separate room for your crafts. I'm not so lucky. I have bags of yarn tucked everywhere it seems!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> We are doing okay now; certainly not without worries but then very few are now days. I know about tight budgets; think we are alway just on the brink but manage somehow. Still dream of winning a lottery...LOL .....dreams, dreams, dreams but then it doesn't hurt to dream.


That's my dream too or else finding a good printing machine :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> It is the world's largest animal right organization.


Would that be the equivalent of the RSPCA in Britain, Australia and NZ?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Impossible to tell as yet- it is raining and a lot windier.


Praying the storm only gives you badly needed rain.
How is Alistair doing?
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

How true. I do however tend to drag my knitting into the living room to be with family though.


jknappva said:


> At least you have a large separate room for your crafts. I'm not so lucky. I have bags of yarn tucked everywhere it seems!
> Junek


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Strawberry.
Happy Mother's Day to all .


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Praying the storm only gives you badly needed rain.
> How is Alistair doing?
> Junek


Hopefully ok- have heard nothing for a few days now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny money!!!


Swedenme said:


> That's my dream too or else finding a good printing machine :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it is almost midnight on the east coast. Any you are right, I am very lucky to live in the home I do. I have been blessed with a DH that lets me indulge my crafts within our budget (and sometime beyond). I shouldn't say "lets me"; rather is supportive of my crafts/hobbies.


My husband never said anything negative about my spending for crafts either.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not sure; we also have the SPCA here. PETA can get a bit radical at times in my opinion.


Lurker 2 said:


> Would that be the equivalent of the RSPCA in Britain, Australia and NZ?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny money!!!


Silly me, did not see what Sonja mean't at all!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> For our sakes I can report it is very still tonight, although they are still issuing storm warnings. Maybe the storm is further east than they expected.


I hope so :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


It sure took its time getting free. Wonder how long till its owners get it going.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I figure if folks want to make an issue of my messes they are welcome to do so....I have fun making them...LOL...well most of the time at least. This was a bit overwhelming at first but just in that I wasn't quite sure where to start.  At first I hesitated to post them because ...well it is quite a mess...but then thought oh well whatever anyone thinks is their problem not mine. LOL. Besides, I've learned that folks that love/like me also overlook my flaws/messes cause they make them too.  I don't think I could relax in a home that was spit-spot clean all the time. Somehow I get comfort from some bit of clutter...LOL. Don't get me wrong, I love organization and the clean smell; just don't want to have to worry about making a mess. Gotta live life and experience things.


My house/apartment is reasonably clean. But I've always found so many more interesting things to do than spend hours cleaning to have a spotless home!!
More fun to play with a baby or pitch a ball for the boys' front yard ball game with friends. (Because no one can get the ball to the plate, Mama!! LOL!) Or knit a sweater or sew a little girl's dress!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It is Mothering Sunday in the UK so
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the Tea Party family.


And happy Mothers Day to all of those celebrating today!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday (just) it is gone mid-night and as often happens around my final dose of tylenol, I have woken up- working on the ribbing for my shrug, listening to some Haydn.


Haydn is a cheerful companion. I might join you soon.


----------



## Normaedern

Happy Birhday, Strawberry. Do have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh 23 pages behind!
> 
> Gwen.... have I missed the unveiling of the room??
> 
> Update... pretty rough day yesterday... I was at the hospital with my DS and ex was waking on and off, woke pannicked and frightened and ended up needing to be sedated a bit again. He just looked wild eyed and was crying and shaking his head and fighting against restraints on wrists (to stop him pulling out tubes etc). It was pretty upsetting for us to see him fighting goodness knows what demons. Anyway DS was there today and tells me that breathing tube is out, restraints are off. He seems to be understanding what is happening now.


That is so hard to see. I'm praying he will rest easy now and soon be on the way to recovery.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

My thoughts too. And the time you took to spend with your children instead of cleaning house is time that could never have been made up. My mom was like that and I was too pretty much. Cleaning will always need to be done so it can wait as long as it isn't unsanitary.


jknappva said:


> My house/apartment is reasonably clean. But I've always found so many more interesting things to do than spend hours cleaning to have a spotless home!!
> More fun to play with a baby or pitch a ball for the boys' front yard ball game with friends. (Because no one can get the ball to the plate, Mama!! LOL!) Or knit a sweater or sew a little girl's dress!!!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Haydn is a cheerful companion. I might join you soon.


That is a lovely thought!


----------



## nittergma

Sonja, My daughter in law's sister has been unwell for a while and she has had a strange rash on her legs. She went to several doctors but no help. She finally was tested for Lyme's disease and is positive. She was apparently bitten by a tick at some point but didn't realize it. She is now on antibiotics and beginning to feel better and the rash is under control. I don't know if this is a possibility for your son but I thought I'd mention it. I hope it improves soon.


Swedenme said:


> What are great artist Mathew is . Such beautiful drawings . He captures the expressions on animals faces perfect . Thank you Mathew for sharing your drawings with us
> As for my family middle son has to take medication for thyroid but doctor wants to do some more tests as he is still trying to figure out what's causing the rash on his leg .
> Oldest son had a colonoscopy last week and goes to see his consultant on Monday
> And husband is going back into hospital on Wednesday for a few days while they do some tests and minor operation on heart
> We are certainly keeping the medical professionals busy
> As for knitting I'm still trying to finish little stripey boys outfit but I have only been messing with it not really doing any more than a few rows and fidgeting a lot
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, my BFF Marianne does "shop" here when she visits; actually just tell her to help herself and if she picks something I've planned for I just say nope, can't have that one. DH is always on the lookout for yarn when he goes to yard sales/flea markets so I built a stash rather large. Last weekend he came home with a handful of the old aluminum straights (which I do not use anymore) so pleased with himself. I thanked him but suggested he leave picking the needles to me...L
> 
> DD has been up and down all night now with diahrea (sp?). Will get her some imodium once the drug store opens.


I hope DD will soon be over the virus. That stomach bug is nasty business!
My daughter has a large collection of yarn from when she was doing plastic canvas. She had to give it up because of numbness in her fingers. Under her bed is overflowing. It's all worsted weight acrylic which is mostly what I use. If I need a particular color I ask her, and she rummages around and soon finds it.
Between the two of us we could open a yarn store!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Have a wonderful, blessed Birthday Strawberry!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


A very happy birthday, Sharon (Strawberry4U). I hope you have a wonderful day of celebrating!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Perhaps we should start a Yarnaholics Anonymous. You and I could be the founding "mothers" LOL.


jknappva said:


> I hope DD will soon be over the virus. That stomach bug is nasty business!
> My daughter has a large collection of yarn from when she was doing plastic canvas. She had to hopscotch because of numbness in her fingers. Under her bed is overflowing. It's all worsted weight acrylic which is mostly what I use. If I need a particular color I ask her, and she rummages around and soon finds it.
> Between the two of us we could open a yarn store!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Would that be the equivalent of the RSPCA in Britain, Australia and NZ?


No, we have the SPCA. PETA is a different organisation. People for The Ethical Treatment of Animals.
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Happy Mother's day! What a wonderful present yum!


Swedenme said:


> Well now you have both made me hungry and wanting a coffee . Here it is Mother's Day and my middle son bought me a lovely coffee machine and lots of different flavoured coffees so as I have already had an expresso I don't think it's a good idea to have another coffee just yet
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure; we also have the SPCA here. PETA can get a bit radical at times in my opinion.


I completely agree. They're very aggressive...seem to think no one is right but them!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Gwen, our houses are about the same age although ours has not been in the family the whole time. We moved here in the early 80s and it needed quite a lot of work as it had been neglected. Our kids were basically raised here and are really attached to the place still. I think when we move some day one of them will buy it which will keep it in the family.


Gweniepooh said:


> We are doing okay now; certainly not without worries but then very few are now days. I know about tight budgets; think we are alway just on the brink but manage somehow. Still dream of winning a lottery...LOL .....dreams, dreams, dreams but then it doesn't hurt to dream.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one blessing! How are your men?


They are all doing alright I think I am more nervous than my husband about this coming week . I can here them now all laughing and chattering about the football . It's a nice sound 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps we should start a Yarnaholics Anonymous. You and I could be the founding "mothers" LOL.


Nah!! We'd soon fall off that particular wagon and set a poor example for all the other members! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okie Dokie....I told myself I would get off the computer at 9 a.m. and get busy in the craft room. Hope everyone has a wonderful and blessed morning/afternoon/evening. I will ttyl. {{{HUGS}}}}....gwen


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful present; love expresso and cappiciano .


I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly me, did not see what Sonja mean't at all!


I reckon I will just have to keep dreaming I win the lottery as I don't think I would like living in a small cell 😜
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


Oh my your craftroom looks like mine used too. 😱😱 now it is much less but looks as bad when someone decides to dig through to find stuff I no longer have. Can't wait to see how it looks when you finish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


What a lovely gift, how thoughtful to make sure you had a box to hold the wool as well.


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps we should start a Yarnaholics Anonymous. You and I could be the founding "mothers" LOL.


Well, please include me .


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing once again. Been snowing off and on all night. Has been a long night here. Chrissy called me yesterday afternoon, she is not feeling well. I brought her home for the night, she still looks a little greenish. 

Coffee today and a HAPPY MOTHERING DAY &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; To all those MUMS celebrating. 

Healing hugs to all those in need.


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, those are so lovely. I can't decide which is my favourite. I hope Chrissy feels better soon.


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


Happy Birthday Sharon - Enjoy your special day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren, those are so lovely. I can't decide which is my favourite. I hope Chrissy feels better soon.


Thank you I couldn't decide either so I posted both. 
I hope she feels better soon too. She is going with her father one cruise over the spring break. I have to take her shopping for summer clothes before she leaves.


----------



## tami_ohio

StellaK said:


> My daughter had to look for jobs three times during our recent recession/depression. All of her jobs were related to the construction industry. She was laid off from the first one in 2009 and it took her six months to find a new one. The second job paid more which was lucky as she had to use part of her pension fund while looking for it. After a year, the company with the new job folded due to losing an essential investor. It took another six months to find a third job. This one she just settled for, as the best of two evils. The pay was less and the job was very unsatisfying. However during the third job, she was approached for a new job. This job was at a huge pay raise, a large signing bonus, and a great deal of job satisfaction. So over a period of four years, she had four different jobs. She was the sole support of her three teenage children and she did this all on her own; and she succeeded.
> So jobs problems can be solved even if difficult and if seeming insurmountable.
> I had a really bad experience this evening. I live in a small gated community. I have a small, fenced back deck where I let my eight pound dog out. Someone came along and opened the gate and let him free. He came right away when I called but the result could have been tragic. I will be putting a lock on the gate tomorrow. It could have only been done deliberately--so much for friendly neighbors. StellaK


Stella, I am sure you are very proud of your DD.

As for the back gate, it might not have been a neighbor, even tho you are in a gated community. Yes, a lock on the gate would be a good idea. I am glad your little dog came as soon as you called.


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> Sonja, My daughter in law's sister has been unwell for a while and she has had a strange rash on her legs. She went to several doctors but no help. She finally was tested for Lyme's disease and is positive. She was apparently bitten by a tick at some point but didn't realize it. She is now on antibiotics and beginning to feel better and the rash is under control. I don't know if this is a possibility for your son but I thought I'd mention it. I hope it improves soon.


Thank you for the information and the concern for my son . They ruled out Lymes disease when they did the first lot of tests. There is a chance that it could be a rare side effect of an under active thyroid but the doctor is going to do some more tests and keep an eye on it just to make sure it's not anything else 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I hope DD will soon be over the virus. That stomach bug is nasty business!
> My daughter has a large collection of yarn from when she was doing plastic canvas. She had to give it up because of numbness in her fingers. Under her bed is overflowing. It's all worsted weight acrylic which is mostly what I use. If I need a particular color I ask her, and she rummages around and soon finds it.
> Between the two of us we could open a yarn store!
> Junek


You could go into partnership with Gwen and open 2 stores or more 😄
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing once again. Been snowing off and on all night. Has been a long night here. Chrissy called me yesterday afternoon, she is not feeling well. I brought her home for the night, she still looks a little greenish.
> 
> Coffee today and a HAPPY MOTHERING DAY ❤❤ To all those MUMS celebrating.
> 
> Healing hugs to all those in need.


Thanks Caren, love and hugs to you xx


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> A terible cyclone hit Vanuatua earlier today- the worst recorded with reported wind gusts of up to 340km/he (211m/h).They don't really know the extent of damage yet as communication thorughout the whole country is so damaged.
> David heard 40.000 expected to be homeless (population only 252,000 so a huge proportion). Only 8 known deaths but that will increase I'm sure.
> This is close to my heart as I spent a couple of weeks there once doing medical work and a number of the people we worked with are still there. ANd later this year a group I am very onvolved with are planning to send another team over. Who knows what will happen now.


I am sorry to hear about this.


----------



## tami_ohio

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Have enjoyed reading everyone's comments this morning.Love Matthew's pictures. Perhaps at the next Kal I could commission him for another drawing of our Daisy.I will bring a photo of her.
> 
> Have been super busy lately. trying to finish up furnishing our new house, doctor appts etc. I have lost my mind with new projects I have started. Teaching myself to crochet, so started an afghan, then knitting a stranded hat, shawlette for DD and hat for DDIL. Bought a small doll at Goodwill for my miniature ink well desk. Need to make her some lovely outfits. Going back to Pa at end of April so need to think about all the things we need to do to close up this house and about cleaning out Pa house to sell it.Plus DH will have his 8th surgery upcoming in a little over a week. My plate runneth over at the moment. I thought retirement meant lazy days of doing what one wanted to do or nothing at all. Huh, joke is on me.lol Have never been busier. Thank the good Lord I am able to do what I do.Not complaining.
> 
> Hope everyone who needs assistance with health, grief or concerns receives blessings to meet all their needs.
> 
> Did have to chuckle over Gwen needing to feed Sydney to save the furniture.
> 
> Sam and summary ladies thank you for all the lucious recipes and the summaries. Hope everyone is having a blessed day.


Keep a note book for the list of things needed to do for each house. That way you will not forget much. Will keep your DH in my prayers for his surgery.


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> Happy Mother's day! What a wonderful present yum!


Thank you . The only trouble is I have to share everyone wants one of my coffees 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


I had seen that on the news last night & meant to ask you if things were going to get nasty in your area. I'm glad it's not going to be too bad for you.
Those poor people in Vanuatu really got hit.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> I posted before I saw your reply. How lucky are you to see them so often. Think I may have to come and camp on your doorstep!!


You could do that but when the northern lights are at there best it's a little dark & chilly here & not exactly the time of year tourists like to come :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Mothers Day in France is in May and traditionally lily if the valley are given to mothers.


I hoe you & all in the UK have a lovely day.
Seems a little strange to give Mom poisonous flowers even if they are pretty?

Our mothers day is also in May.


----------



## pearlone

Tami I am a listmaker from way back in the dark ages.lol Somedays can hardly remember what I need to do even with my lists. There have been a few occasions where I forget to take my list with me. That really gets me upset with myself. Somedays are just so busy and then I get tired quicker than I used to, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's hoping this group is as smart as we all think it is. Last spring/summer I bought a new mattress. In order to get one that would fit my antique bed, I got a foam one. It sleeps really well but in mid-summer thru late summer I nearly roasted on the thing. Ended up sleeping w/o ANY sheet on top. Before the foam I always used a sheet plus a "2 fabric layer no batt quilt". I have heard there is a pad or sheet that you can put under your regular sheet that keeps the mattress from being so hot. But Bed/Bath/Beyond had nothing. I have a very good quality mattress pad on it but did not put on the "egg carton" foam pad. Maybe I need to add that back to the bed. Any ideas would be appreciated.


We have a Temper-pedic that is probably 14-15 years old (sure doesn't seem like we've had it that long!). Everyone we have heard that has one, complains it's too hot in the summer. We haven't had that problem, even with M being so hot all the time. That said, I don't know what to tell you to help you. Perhaps 2 mattress pads?


----------



## Gweniepooh

What wonderful sons you have. I love the way the oldest presented you with the $ for wool. Delightful.

And yes, I'm taking a little break after only 1 1/2 hours. The wool is making my arms/hands ITCH. This hasn't happened in years and years; guess it is over exposure the pasts few days twisting hanks together so they stay nice before putting them in the containers. itchy, itchy, itcy. I've put some cortisone cream on the backs of my hands and wrists.


Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Carol .Along with learning to knit joining the KTP was one of the best ideas I've had . I am really enjoying getting to know everyone
> Sonja


We are very glad you joined us.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....charge them!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you . The only trouble is I have to share everyone wants one of my coffees
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful sons you have. I love the way the oldest presented you with the $ for wool. Delightful.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking a little break after only 1 1/2 hours. The wool is making my arms/hands ITCH. This hasn't happened in years and years; guess it is over exposure the pasts few days twisting hanks together so they stay nice before putting them in the containers. itchy, itchy, itcy. I've put some cortisone cream on the backs of my hands and wrists.


You best give them hands a rest from the wool don't want the itch to get to bad . Could you not wear some of them very thin cotton gloves? 
And yes I really do have wonderful sons they have never been any trouble at all and they are very close to each other which makes me very happy . I think a lot of us have been blessed with wonderful kind children . We are very lucky 
Sonja


----------



## pearlone

Gwen I love your craft room, torn up or not. My craft room in Pa some how got turned into a storage area.Our new house has a small tucked away area in my walk in closet for storage of all my craft things and I have a enclosed Florida room with huge windows looking out at our backyard. This is where I am setting up my craft area. Is so serene and peaceful. Lookig forward to seeing your finished craft room.


----------



## pearlone

Julie hope the storm misses you entirely. Feel so bad for the people who were in the pathway of this storm.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I've never used them so I can't recommend them. It would be interesting to know if they worked. Don't need them with my mattress. Is yours one of those tempura mattresses? Or a likeness to tempura?? I always wondered how those mattresses were and heard such good things about them.
> I knew I had seen something somewhere and figured it was Hammacher Schlemmer. If they work it would be worth saving up for but perhaps that would mean you had to put up with the heat this summer.
> 
> What kind of egg carton foam did you get if you don't mind me asking. Probably no name on it and packaging long gone, but just in case I thought I would ask. Went on to order and saw all the complaints about the strong odor. I bought a pair of tongs, not the panties, but for my feet and the odor filled up the downstairs of the house and knew I wouldn't be able to sleep with that and probably not healthy either.


I have a cheap egg carton pad on the bed in the RV that came from Walmart, with no smell.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good suggestion Sonja. I just don't have any cotton gloves and hate to have to go buy some. I may have some rubber gloves....hot I know but may be worth it to try.


Swedenme said:


> You best give them hands a rest from the wool don't want the itch to get to bad . Could you not wear some of them very thin cotton gloves?
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> DH cousins wife does not sound like a nice person . It is your house you can have it as messy or as clean as you want . When the boys were little and there were toys etc everywhere I used to just say to SIL( same attitude) it's clean underneath the mess and as long as we are happy that's all that matters
> Sonja


I think she is just jelous of all the things I can make that come from that room. She has massive stashes of yarn & fabric but rarely finishes things.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How I wish I had lots and lots of windows in my craft room. The Florida room sounds perfect. My aunt did that with her Florida room. Also had a gas Franklin Stove installed for heating in the winter. I used to go over and do china painting with her there. So peaceful and lighting was fabulous. We'd watch deer come up into her back yard from there and she also had bird feeders around the yard. I know your Florida room is going to be serene and peaceful and such a pleasure for you.


pearlone said:


> Gwen I love your craft room, torn up or not. My craft room in Pa some how got turned into a storage area.Our new house has a small tucked away area in my walk in closet for storage of all my craft things and I have a enclosed Florida room with huge windows looking out at our backyard. This is where I am setting up my craft area. Is so serene and peaceful. Lookig forward to seeing your finished craft room.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are probably right about that Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think she is just jelous of all the things I can make that come from that room. She has massive stashes of yarn & fabric but rarely finishes things.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Good suggestion Sonja. I just don't have any cotton gloves and hate to have to go buy some. I may have some rubber gloves....hot I know but may be worth it to try.


I thought of rubber gloves but I wondered if they might irritate the skin more ? maybe not


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, love and hugs to you xx


You are most welcome Josephine. Love and hugs back to you xx 
Those grand babies are looking very handsome.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My husband never said anything negative about my spending for crafts either.
> Junek


Mine doesn't either but then I never question his spending for hunting, fishing or his Harley .( much more expensive hobbies)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Happy Birthday to Strawberry-- and many more.

Happy Mother's Day to the UK people. Some of you have received lovely gifts and are having time with family. Sounds so lovely.

Gwen, I can relate to your craft room. My lake house had a very large room downstairs that had the TV and couch plus my work area (HUGE) which was always overflowing. Somewhere I read that creative people are often very messy as the sight of the "stuff" stimulates their thinking. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Julie, hope the bad weather continues to miss you. Cyclones sound very scary and I think they are similar to our tornados.

To those with SILs that make nasty comments on their houses-- your houses sound clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be happy. My good friend and SonIL are neatniks but keep their thoughts to themselves, mostly. Your SILs are jealous of you and your ability to do so much, make lovely things, etc. Bet they don't do any of what you do!

Lily of valley-- seems to me where I grew up they were considered funeral flowers! 

Love the pix you've been posting. 

Crafty Seniors had a potluck this noon so better get moving.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think she is just jelous of all the things I can make that come from that room. She has massive stashes of yarn & fabric but rarely finishes things.


I was thinking that she must be jealous too but I didn't like to say as she is your relative 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


Sounds like your boys got you perfect gifts. You've trained them well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm right there with you and June....DH says to me "you can never have enough tools or yarn". Love it......


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine doesn't either but then I never question his spending for hunting, fishing or his Harley .( much more expensive hobbies)


----------



## Railyn

Gweniepooh said:


> My thoughts too. And the time you took to spend with your children instead of cleaning house is time that could never have been made up. My mom was like that and I was too pretty much. Cleaning will always need to be done so it can wait as long as it isn't unsanitary.


My MIL once commented that I had a messy house but I did spend a lot of time with my children. The house is still messy but the kids are grown, married and have families of their own. What is more important, I ask. I have wonderful memories of raising children.


----------



## Gweniepooh

MaryJo I'm going to use this and stick with it too! 

Quote from Kansas-gma 
"Somewhere I read that creative people are often very messy as the sight of the "stuff" stimulates their thinking. That's my story and I'm sticking to it."


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Sharon.

Happy Mother's Day to all those celebrating.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope Hannah & Crissy are soon recovered from their bugs.

Happy birthday Stawberry.
Nicho, hope your farewell speech goes well.

Wel must get off here & into the shower. Have a god day


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


Yes, Carol, it was some of the Vermilion group, but the knitting circle, not the Thursday group. Not all of our Thursday group are members. I will be sure to tell them hello for you on Thursday, as I didn't read this until Sunday!

I have mentioned KAP to our Thursday group, and kind of got blindsided yesterday at the retreat. The ladies in charge of the retreat are part of the Thursday group, and are interested in coming to KAP. They were talking about future outings for the circle, and said I had something that everyone might be interested in! I had no idea they would be mentioning it, so really wasn't prepared to talk about it. I was kind of surprised that so many of the group had not found their way to KP. Anyway, as of yesterday, we may have some new people coming to the tea party to see what we are all about. And maybe a few of them coming to KAP. Several were very interested. We had a great day with old friends and new, and lots of good food, and 2 different places brought in yarns for sale, one with Sensi things, and a mother and daughter who brought in essential oils to talk about and had a few for sale. I even helped a couple of ladies with magic loop. I came home exhausted. :-D After I had gotten my second wind, I sent DB a text to see if they wanted company. As mom was playing UNO and checkers with her aid, I didn't bother her, but did have a nice visit with DB, DSIL, and DN. DN has been writing a story for a school project. He has done a very nice job so far. He is very into the Pokemon cards and the dragon books, and magical things boys of 12 are into. Likes his video games, but also likes to go on hikes and bird watch with his mom and dad, tho he is not in the least interested in any athletics. He is a sweetheart. Always loving and smiling! He wanted me to read his story. He was supposed to be writing another page, but got away with letting me read what he had already written without getting in trouble. He is also getting quite good at drawing (dad is a graphic artist!) and likes to sculpt with clay.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma wrote:
And do you know pie are squared? LOL



thewren said:


> good one Kansas. --- sam


And my pie is squared! Re: my apple slab and cutting it in squares.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing once again. Been snowing off and on all night. Has been a long night here. Chrissy called me yesterday afternoon, she is not feeling well. I brought her home for the night, she still looks a little greenish.
> 
> Coffee today and a HAPPY MOTHERING DAY ❤❤ To all those MUMS celebrating.
> 
> Healing hugs to all those in need.


I hope Chrissy feels better soon , there must be a bug going round as Gwen s daughter is not feeling to good either 
Lovely pictures Caren is it me seeing things or is there a face of a bear in 
the coffee
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Swedenme...so glad the click-clack of needles has helped you through some very rough times. Hope the click-clack of the KTPartiers has also helped sooth your aching heart. Glad you have joined us...and know that we are tight family, though we are world-wide. An unreal concept, but, not a piece of fiction. The KTP is a special group.
> Who knew what would come of 2 pointed sticks and length of yarn! Continuing prayers of comfort and ease from all of us. These prayer warriors (I just love that name!) are quite something!


Ditto!


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> My MIL once commented that I had a messy house but I did spend a lot of time with my children. The house is still messy but the kids are grown, married and have families of their own. What is more important, I ask. I have wonderful memories of raising children.


I agree fully . I had a friend who used to visibly shudder when my boys ran through the door covered from head to foot in mud but they would stop right there and take of all the muddy gear in the utility room . Clothes went straight in machine and a quick mop on floor not kids😉 got every thing back to normal and at least I knew the boys had a good time 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got back in, from lunch out with a family I have met recently. We discovered late in the conversation that Robyn is a spinner and is learning to knit. I have offered to help her.


It sounds like you had a nice time. And how fun to help Robyn learn to knit the beautiful yarn she spins!


----------



## sassafras123

Morning, enjoying all your stories.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> And do you know pie are squared? LOL
> 
> And my pie is squared! Re: my apple slab and cutting it in squares.


And you really were "topical", weren't you!!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It is Mothering Sunday in the UK so
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the Tea Party family.


Happy Mothers Day to all of you Mothers in the UK!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


Happy Birthday Strawberry4U!


----------



## tami_ohio

pearlone said:


> Tami I am a listmaker from way back in the dark ages.lol Somedays can hardly remember what I need to do even with my lists. There have been a few occasions where I forget to take my list with me. That really gets me upset with myself. Somedays are just so busy and then I get tired quicker than I used to, so maybe that has something to do with it.


You are not alone in forgetting to take your list with you! Or I take it, then forget to look at it! Tired is the story of my life right now. Seems I am always tired, even if I don't do much for the day. I am sure that the FM has some to do with it. Oh well, just slows me down, doesn't completely stop me, at least not yet!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> No, we have the SPCA. PETA is a different organisation. People for The Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> Junek


And yet they destroyed that dog very fast?


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> And you really were "topical", weren't you!!


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> They are all doing alright I think I am more nervous than my husband about this coming week . I can here them now all laughing and chattering about the football . It's a nice sound
> Sonja


Good to take one's mind right off matters medical!


----------



## tami_ohio

Hoping that Chrissy and Hannah quickly recover from whatever "bug" they have caught. Here it is noon, and I haven't had breakfast yet! Ooops. Better get moving.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


I can tell you , long before our mother's day that I won't get a thing- not even an acknowledgement that I am her mother, but at least in our second to last conversation she accepted that she HAD forgotten that she was invited to do a Masters in English- she HAD totally forgotten the letter- I had remembered because I really respect the scholarship of the Professor who wrote to her- but last year when I mentioned it to her she got quite angry with me- claiming I was making it up- vindicated on one small point.

How lovely to be remembered with such thoughtful gifts!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I reckon I will just have to keep dreaming I win the lottery as I don't think I would like living in a small cell 😜
> Sonja


 :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Caren, those are so lovely. I can't decide which is my favourite. I hope Chrissy feels better soon.


Ditto.

BTW Norma I am back to the Diabelli Variations.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I can tell you , long before our mother's day that I won't get a thing- not even an acknowledgement that I am her mother, but at least in our second to last conversation she accepted that she HAD forgotten that she was invited to do a Masters in English- she HAD totally forgotten the letter- I had remembered because I really respect the scholarship of the Professor who wrote to her- but last year when I mentioned it to her she got quite angry with me- claiming I was making it up- vindicated on one small point.
> 
> How lovely to be remembered with such thoughtful gifts!


I'm sorry Julie I did not know that you have a strained relationship with your daughter do you only have the one ?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had seen that on the news last night & meant to ask you if things were going to get nasty in your area. I'm glad it's not going to be too bad for you.
> Those poor people in Vanuatu really got hit.


It is really good that the rain is coming in slowly, after the drought. If it had been dumped on us we would have flooded. Not sure about the east though, a bit early for the news.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hoe you & all in the UK have a lovely day.
> Seems a little strange to give Mom poisonous flowers even if they are pretty?
> 
> Our mothers day is also in May.


They do smell lovely though! (Lily of the Valley)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I agree fully . I had a friend who used to visibly shudder when my boys ran through the door covered from head to foot in mud but they would stop right there and take of all the muddy gear in the utility room . Clothes went straight in machine and a quick mop on floor not kids&#55357;&#56841; got every thing back to normal and at least I knew the boys had a good time
> Sonja


There's an old Dennis the Menace cartoon where he sticks his head in the door, winter, yells, "Mom! Mom!" She's on divan reading, says, "I'm in here." A couple more yells from each, then he trucks into LR with his dirty/snowy/wet boots/clothes, she bangs her head with her fist, as he says, "You said to come here."


----------



## Lurker 2

pearlone said:


> Julie hope the storm misses you entirely. Feel so bad for the people who were in the pathway of this storm.


I gather in places it is total devastation even in Port Vila.


----------



## Lurker 2

A cyclone in the Northern Hemisphere would be a Hurricane- we also get Tornadoes, but they are usually little ltwisters, not the vast ones that you get in the States- so the damage is more localised.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Happy Birthday to Strawberry-- and many more.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to the UK people. Some of you have received lovely gifts and are having time with family. Sounds so lovely.
> 
> Gwen, I can relate to your craft room. My lake house had a very large room downstairs that had the TV and couch plus my work area (HUGE) which was always overflowing. Somewhere I read that creative people are often very messy as the sight of the "stuff" stimulates their thinking. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Julie, hope the bad weather continues to miss you. Cyclones sound very scary and I think they are similar to our tornados.
> 
> To those with SILs that make nasty comments on their houses-- your houses sound clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be happy. My good friend and SonIL are neatniks but keep their thoughts to themselves, mostly. Your SILs are jealous of you and your ability to do so much, make lovely things, etc. Bet they don't do any of what you do!
> 
> Lily of valley-- seems to me where I grew up they were considered funeral flowers!
> 
> Love the pix you've been posting.
> 
> Crafty Seniors had a potluck this noon so better get moving.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


They definitely know what you love!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing once again. Been snowing off and on all night. Has been a long night here. Chrissy called me yesterday afternoon, she is not feeling well. I brought her home for the night, she still looks a little greenish.
> 
> Coffee today and a HAPPY MOTHERING DAY ❤❤ To all those MUMS celebrating.
> 
> Healing hugs to all those in need.


Good morning, Caren! Rather afternoon now!
I love the coffee...too cute to drink. Lovely way to wish those celebrating Mothering Sunday!!
I hope Chrissy soon recovers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you had a nice time. And how fun to help Robyn learn to knit the beautiful yarn she spins!


I am treading a little cautiously because they are born again Christian, and I have had bad experience with a few who profess that style of belief.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> BTW Norma I am back to the Diabelli Variations.


My favourite but this afternoon I listened to Haydn String Quartets :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry Julie I did not know that you have a strained relationship with your daughter do you only have the one ?


Of the three children I conceived only one alive- the relationship with the ex was seriously dysfunctional (and abusive) BUT HE IS FORGIVEN AND i WEAR THE BLAME FOR HAVING ENDED UP WITH A MENTAL HEALTH DIAGNISIS FOR THIRTY YEARS (oops sorry about caps lock, I am not going back to correct it) That at least has been adjusted to post traumatic stress disorder- I understand that often girl children will blame their mothers for all that has gone wrong, even though the father was the aggressor. My older girl who died nearly 21 years ago understood me much better.


----------



## martina

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lily of valley-- seems to me where I grew up they were considered funeral flowers!
> 
> .


It was Arum lilies where I grew up. One of my great aunts was a "layer out" and she always used arum lilies. This was In the days before most people could afford funeral directors services.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And yet they destroyed that dog very fast?


From what I understand ,that wasn't supposed to happen right after it was picked up. Of course, the person who picked up the dog originally was the fall guy. But you would think other people would know what was going on. 
I am NOT a fan of PETA. I think they misrepresent themselves.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> They do smell lovely though! (Lily of the Valley)


I love Lilly of the valley for that reason they smell wonderful . If you walk through the forests were I lived in Sweden they are everywhere and give off such a lovely smell . I have tried many a time to grow them in my garden but they just don't come back 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> My favourite but this afternoon I listened to Haydn String Quartets :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 
I have played the Diabelli Variations so many times now, I am starting to be really familiar with it. Not to sure which Haydn pieces they were playing, as it was non announced night time broadcast- I would have to check on the website!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> From what I understand ,that wasn't supposed to happen right after it was picked up. Of course, the person who picked up the dog originally was the fall guy. But you would think other people would know what was going on.
> I am NOT a fan of PETA. I think they misrepresent themselves.
> Junek


mmmmmmm.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treading a little cautiously because they are born again Christian, and I have had bad experience with a few who profess that style of belief.


Some of them do have different and definite ways of celebrating their Christianity.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> There's an old Dennis the Menace cartoon where he sticks his head in the door, winter, yells, "Mom! Mom!" She's on divan reading, says, "I'm in here." A couple more yells from each, then he trucks into LR with his dirty/snowy/wet boots/clothes, she bangs her head with her fist, as he says, "You said to come here."


My so called friend would have choked . I much preferred my home to hers . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I love Lilly of the valley for that reason they smell wonderful . If you walk through the forests were I lived in Sweden they are everywhere and give off such a lovely smell . I have tried many a time to grow them in my garden but they just don't come back
> Sonja


We had a small clump of them in the beautiful garden we had at Rotokawa- but that has all long disappeared- gardens need gardeners!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Some of them do have different and definite ways of celebrating their Christianity.
> Junek


They are very up front about it- but just not sure how open they are yet- but if you don't explore friendship you will never make friends!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I've seen a knitting cruise to Norway and the Baltic, Northern Lights included :thumbup:


Guaranteed??!!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Of the three children I conceived only one alive- the relationship with the ex was seriously dysfunctional (and abusive) BUT HE IS FORGIVEN AND i WEAR THE BLAME FOR HAVING ENDED UP WITH A MENTAL HEALTH DIAGNISIS FOR THIRTY YEARS (oops sorry about caps lock, I am not going back to correct it) That at least has been adjusted to post traumatic stress disorder- I understand that often girl children will blame their mothers for all that has gone wrong, even though the father was the aggressor. My older girl who died nearly 21 years ago understood me much better.


I'm so sorry Julie . You really have had a hard time , yes it does seem to be mothers and daughters or sons and fathers .I hope one day soon you have a better relationship with your daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry Julie . You really have had a hard time , yes it does seem to be mothers and daughters or sons and fathers .I hope one day soon you have a better relationship with your daughter.


It is one of the reasons why I deliberately go to the same church that she does. I do feel now that she is working full time she is getting more open to me- But any hint of what she can read as critiscm (boy how do you spell that one?) of her father and she clams right up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I love Lilly of the valley for that reason they smell wonderful . If you walk through the forests were I lived in Sweden they are everywhere and give off such a lovely smell . I have tried many a time to grow them in my garden but they just don't come back
> Sonja


If you lived near me I would give you some. They can get fairly invasive but mine are now on north side of house and can just go wild back there. They started at the SE corner of house and I didn't want them there as it is partly sunny and I wanted something that needed sun. Took a couple years to get all of them as they runner underground.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I can tell you , long before our mother's day that I won't get a thing- not even an acknowledgement that I am her mother, but at least in our second to last conversation she accepted that she HAD forgotten that she was invited to do a Masters in English- she HAD totally forgotten the letter- I had remembered because I really respect the scholarship of the Professor who wrote to her- but last year when I mentioned it to her she got quite angry with me- claiming I was making it up- vindicated on one small point.
> 
> How lovely to be remembered with such thoughtful gifts!


Dear Julie. It makes me so sad the you have such a strained relationship with your daughter especially as I have such a great relationship with my children.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> My so called friend would have choked . I much preferred my home to hers .
> Sonja


Oh, my, yes-- could not have lived like your friend. My kids were taught to come in the back door onto hard surface that was easily cleaned. Getting dirty is part of being a child.


----------



## angelam

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could do that but when the northern lights are at there best it's a little dark & chilly here & not exactly the time of year tourists like to come :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Over ten thousand homeless now in Port Vila (?) my geography of Vanuatu is non existent- but the broadcast said people are already working on the clean up. And the storm has been down graded to ex tropical Cyclone Pam- but wind gusts are up around 150K and large numbers in Auckland are without power.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Dear Julie. It makes me so sad the you have such a strained relationship with your daughter especially as I have such a great relationship with my children.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Her father was obsessed for 10 years trying to achieve just what he has succeeded in doing. But I have hopes as she matures that she may understand better.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a small clump of them in the beautiful garden we had at Rotokawa- but that has all long disappeared- gardens need gardeners!


When we lived in the country, there were clumps of Lily of the valley under the English boxwood bushes all around the house. And right outside the master bedroom window, there was a peonie garden...all pink. Since the house had been built about 40 years before we moved there, the flowers and shrubbery had really grown but not overgrown with weeds.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When we lived in the country, there were clumps of Lily of the valley under the English boxwood bushes all around the house. And right outside the master bedroom window, there was a peonie garden...all pink. Since the house had been built about 40 years before we moved there, the flowers and shrubbery had really grown but not overgrown with weeds.
> Junek


That was fortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2

progress on the ribbing for the shrug- I have no idea of my total count, other then that it is a multiple of 4!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the reasons why I deliberately go to the same church that she does. I do feel now that she is working full time she is getting more open to me- But any hint of what she can read as critiscm (boy how do you spell that one?) of her father and she clams right up.


I had a brother like that about my mother , she wasn't the best mother in the world . In fact I often said she should have had a hat and broom stick . She could cause trouble in an empty house , liked nothing better than when her children were arguing between themselves . But my brother who knew exactly what she was like wouldn't have a bad word said about her 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you lived near me I would give you some. They can get fairly invasive but mine are now on north side of house and can just go wild back there. They started at the SE corner of house and I didn't want them there as it is partly sunny and I wanted something that needed sun. Took a couple years to get all of them as they runner underground.


That's how I see them in other peoples gardens . I might try again in the front gardens


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I love Lilly of the valley for that reason they smell wonderful . If you walk through the forests were I lived in Sweden they are everywhere and give off such a lovely smell . I have tried many a time to grow them in my garden but they just don't come back
> Sonja


I'm with you Sonja - just love the smell of Lily of the Valley. I have a clump in my garden given to me by a dear old friend who sadly died recently. I think this year will be the third spring since I planted them so I hope they flower. They will be a lovely reminder of her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I had a brother like that about my mother , she wasn't the best mother in the world . In fact I often said she should have had a hat and broom stick . She could cause trouble in an empty house , liked nothing better than when her children were arguing between themselves . But my brother who knew exactly what she was like wouldn't have a bad word said about her
> Sonja


Odd how loyalties can work out- I know how hard it was when Mum and Dad split- Mum could not stand me talking of him, and was very jealous that I still loved him. But I did manage to walk a careful path between them both- and was with Mum right to the end- Dad was put by Alastair in a rest home when he broke his neck- but I visited him as often as I could.


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, yes-- could not have lived like your friend. My kids were taught to come in the back door onto hard surface that was easily cleaned. Getting dirty is part of being a child.


That's the way I think to . When I was little my mother used to dress us in Sunday best clothes to go to church in and tell us not get them dirty after church . So later on when she caught me up a tree in my underwear after she finished shouting at me she asked why I took my clothes off and of course my answer was so I wouldn't get them dirty. 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Her father was obsessed for 10 years trying to achieve just what he has succeeded in doing. But I have hopes as she matures that she may understand better.


Hopefully she will especially as she is a mother herself now


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> When we lived in the country, there were clumps of Lily of the valley under the English boxwood bushes all around the house. And right outside the master bedroom window, there was a peonie garden...all pink. Since the house had been built about 40 years before we moved there, the flowers and shrubbery had really grown but not overgrown with weeds.
> Junek


Another flower I have difficulty growing . Tried a few times but just won't come back following year . I do have a whole nation of slugs and snails living in my garden and I blame them for everything 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That's the way I think to . When I was little my mother used to dress us in Sunday best clothes to go to church in and tell us not get them dirty after church . So later on when she caught me up a tree in my underwear after she finished shouting at me she asked why I took my clothes off and of course my answer was so I wouldn't get them dirty.
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> I'm with you Sonja - just love the smell of Lily of the Valley. I have a clump in my garden given to me by a dear old friend who sadly died recently. I think this year will be the third spring since I planted them so I hope they flower. They will be a lovely reminder of her.


I hope they flower too post a picture when they do 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully she will especially as she is a mother herself now


The opportunity to talk, with her actually listening doesn't often happen- but I can read her tone of voice like a book, and know when it is pointless. It did not help that her big sister died when she was 19- and her father and charming others said it was because she had 'inherited' MY illness. Totally ignoring all the abuse I took for 7 years before I cleared out- (with the kids) and the subsequent court cases over the next ten year period- approximately every 6 - 9 months he would file for another , until no lawyer in Christchurch would handle his cases- so he started doing his own cross examination- an awful experience for me.


----------



## Sorlenna

The ginger sauce recipes sound good, and I actually have all the ingredients! 

Trying to catch up on my phone is a pain, but am up to page 18. May turn the computer on later.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> The opportunity to talk, with her actually listening doesn't often happen- but I can read her tone of voice like a book, and know when it is pointless. It did not help that her big sister died when she was 19- and her father and charming others said it was because she had 'inherited' MY illness. Totally ignoring all the abuse I took for 7 years before I cleared out- (with the kids) and the subsequent court cases over the next ten year period- approximately every 6 - 9 months he would file for another , until no lawyer in Christchurch would handle his cases- so he started doing his own cross examination- an awful experience for me.


Isn't it amazing how people are easily swayed by someone with a charming manner . It must be very hard for you especially as there are grandchildren involved who I should think would benefit a lot from seeing you 
As for all the court cases they should never have been allowed especially not that many


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> progress on the ribbing for the shrug- I have no idea of my total count, other then that it is a multiple of 4!


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it amazing how people are easily swayed by someone with a charming manner . It must be very hard for you especially as there are grandchildren involved who I should think would benefit a lot from seeing you
> As for all the court cases they should never have been allowed especially not that many


The courts were heavily in favour of the fathers at the time- He managed to get his child support reduced to zero at one point. But the Inland revenue caught up with him at one point, and paid me over $3000 one year! I gave a bit to the girls, and took a holiday myself- they were old enough by then to look after themselves!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


I hope it will sit right! bit hard to tell when it is on the needle!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> The courts were heavily in favour of the fathers at the time- He managed to get his child support reduced to zero at one point. But the Inland revenue caught up with him at one point, and paid me over $3000 one year! I gave a bit to the girls, and took a holiday myself- they were old enough by then to look after themselves!


Good for you . I would think that by then you needed one


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good for you . I would think that by then you needed one


The previous one I tried to take- several years before- he arrived on the doorstep, to take the kids- and left me with the family cat- who because I was not prepared to change my plans- came hitch hiking, under protest, with me!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I figure if folks want to make an issue of my messes they are welcome to do so....I have fun making them...LOL...well most of the time at least. This was a bit overwhelming at first but just in that I wasn't quite sure where to start.  At first I hesitated to post them because ...well it is quite a mess...but then thought oh well whatever anyone thinks is their problem not mine. LOL. Besides, I've learned that folks that love/like me also overlook my flaws/messes cause they make them too.  I don't think I could relax in a home that was spit-spot clean all the time. Somehow I get comfort from some bit of clutter...LOL. Don't get me wrong, I love organization and the clean smell; just don't want to have to worry about making a mess. Gotta live life and experience things.


~~~Come on to my house! It gets cleaned, but boy, is it ever lived in! Lots to keep you entertained! You & your messes make us feel comfortable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


~~~Great picture! How close are you to the coast? Do you risk flooding in your area? Stay safe!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from France. It is Mothering Sunday in the UK so
> 
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the Tea Party family.


~~~And a delightful Mother's Day to you, too!


----------



## Swedenme

Have any of you set of knitting something and thought this looks really nice and then by the time you have nearly finished it you just don't even want to look at it ever again that's how I feel about my latest baby set . All I can see is stripes . I only have the 2sides of the top to sew up and I keep looking at it and thinking yuuuk . But I suppose I will finish it . Someone might like it . I always seem to have problems with boy out fits . I never seem to get the colour right I'm going to look and see if I can find a little sailor romper suit I think I might like knitting one of those 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Great picture! How close are you to the coast? Do you risk flooding in your area? Stay safe!


I am even further inland, now- possibly at risk of landslide- and always earthquake, Unlikely to flood!


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> cmaliza I am not sure that I agree with PETA. This is what the dogs are bred for. I have enjoyed looking at the Iditarod website. Thanks for the insight into it :thumbup:


~~~Just watching the dogs on the tow line....waiting to take off....they are SO eager to run. Again...Gary Paulsen has written so insightfully about his observations of sled dogs.....you just know the dogs are not being abused because they pull a sled. I am sure any musher would put a dog on the team if it did not show interest in running.

I agree, PETA has missed the boat on this one.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh 23 pages behind!
> 
> Gwen.... have I missed the unveiling of the room??
> 
> Update... pretty rough day yesterday... I was at the hospital with my DS and ex was waking on and off, woke pannicked and frightened and ended up needing to be sedated a bit again. He just looked wild eyed and was crying and shaking his head and fighting against restraints on wrists (to stop him pulling out tubes etc). It was pretty upsetting for us to see him fighting goodness knows what demons. Anyway DS was there today and tells me that breathing tube is out, restraints are off. He seems to be understanding what is happening now.


~~~Oh, Sugar....our hearts are with you and the family. This is a rough time. I hope he continues to improve and be calm.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Like your pictures especially the landscape ones . I've been lucky enough to see the northern lights on several occasions and still think they are beautiful every time I see them
> Sonja


~~~I am mesmerized by the Northern Lights. The fact that they are partially caused by solar winds whizzing by Earth just boggles my mind....space is full of so much unknown...and we know so little about how it affects us. Did anyone experience any troubles last Wednesday? Apparently there were some large areas of communications disruptions...and the sun produced some extra large solar flares. 
I envy you your first hand experiences with the Northern Lights! Enjoy them for us. Have you ever taken pictures of them?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


~~~HAPPY HAPPY Birthday! SO glad you were born! Hope you have an easy day...and lots of spoiling by those around you!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> My house/apartment is reasonably clean. But I've always found so many more interesting things to do than spend hours cleaning to have a spotless home!!
> More fun to play with a baby or pitch a ball for the boys' front yard ball game with friends. (Because no one can get the ball to the plate, Mama!! LOL!) Or knit a sweater or sew a little girl's dress!!!
> Junek


~~~~Ahhhh...a woman after my own heart! There is ALWAYS something better to do than clean house! I am lucky...I do have help because I just can't maneuvre the way I used to. So, I still get my clean house! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


Oh my. That is absolutely huge. I saw you said it had been downgraded, thank goodness, but sadly, not on time for that island. Hope all is ok on your homefront. I'm sure even downgraded it is bad.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


~~~How thoughtful! You raised 'em right! :thumbup: Enjoy being their mom!


----------



## cmaliza

pearlone said:


> Tami I am a listmaker from way back in the dark ages.lol Somedays can hardly remember what I need to do even with my lists. There have been a few occasions where I forget to take my list with me. That really gets me upset with myself. Somedays are just so busy and then I get tired quicker than I used to, so maybe that has something to do with it.


~~~That's my issue....can I read what I wrote? Lists are also a way to delay the actual work/tasks....hehehe :lol:


----------



## Railyn

test, test,test


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, Carol, it was some of the Vermilion group, but the knitting circle, not the Thursday group. Not all of our Thursday group are members. I will be sure to tell them hello for you on Thursday, as I didn't read this until Sunday!
> 
> I have mentioned KAP to our Thursday group, and kind of got blindsided yesterday at the retreat. The ladies in charge of the retreat are part of the Thursday group, and are interested in coming to KAP. They were talking about future outings for the circle, and said I had something that everyone might be interested in! I had no idea they would be mentioning it, so really wasn't prepared to talk about it. I was kind of surprised that so many of the group had not found their way to KP. Anyway, as of yesterday, we may have some new people coming to the tea party to see what we are all about. And maybe a few of them coming to KAP. Several were very interested. We had a great day with old friends and new, and lots of good food, and 2 different places brought in yarns for sale, one with Sensi things, and a mother and daughter who brought in essential oils to talk about and had a few for sale. I even helped a couple of ladies with magic loop. I came home exhausted. :-D After I had gotten my second wind, I sent DB a text to see if they wanted company. As mom was playing UNO and checkers with her aid, I didn't bother her, but did have a nice visit with DB, DSIL, and DN. DN has been writing a story for a school project. He has done a very nice job so far. He is very into the Pokemon cards and the dragon books, and magical things boys of 12 are into. Likes his video games, but also likes to go on hikes and bird watch with his mom and dad, tho he is not in the least interested in any athletics. He is a sweetheart. Always loving and smiling! He wanted me to read his story. He was supposed to be writing another page, but got away with letting me read what he had already written without getting in trouble. He is also getting quite good at drawing (dad is a graphic artist!) and likes to sculpt with clay.


~~~I think some of the Thursday group would fit in with KTP quite well! I'm goin gto need a reminder of names....I remember some of the names, but don't know which name goes with which face! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Kansas g-ma wrote:
> And do you know pie are squared? LOL
> 
> And my pie is squared! Re: my apple slab and cutting it in squares.


~~~ :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> I agree fully . I had a friend who used to visibly shudder when my boys ran through the door covered from head to foot in mud but they would stop right there and take of all the muddy gear in the utility room . Clothes went straight in machine and a quick mop on floor not kids😉 got every thing back to normal and at least I knew the boys had a good time
> Sonja


~~~Like I used to keep reminding myself.....mud washes off and hair grows back.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> They do smell lovely though! (Lily of the Valley)


~~~Yeah....I do love the smell of them! We had them growing in the side yard as a child. I loved to pick them and take them to my mom.


----------



## jheiens

SpCA and PETA are *not* the same at all. The SPCA is an organization to protect animals for harm and abuse. PETA started out as a group of volunteers who intended to stop animals such as mink and ermine, beavers, cheetahs, and others from being used to make coats that only the very wealthy could afford to buy and for whom the animals were bred and slaughtered.

Over the years, PETA has overstepped the bounds by opposing the use by humans of any animals which strike their fancy, for any purpose. In time they too have organized into a national, perhaps even international, group which would tell any and all what will be done with any animals that come into sight. Some members have been accused of coming onto private property and removing animals which give no visible evidence of having been harmed or abused.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure; we also have the SPCA here. PETA can get a bit radical at times in my opinion.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am mesmerized by the Northern Lights. The fact that they are partially caused by solar winds whizzing by Earth just boggles my mind....space is full of so much unknown...and we know so little about how it affects us. Did anyone experience any troubles last Wednesday? Apparently there were some large areas of communications disruptions...and the sun produced some extra large solar flares.
> I envy you your first hand experiences with the Northern Lights! Enjoy them for us. Have you ever taken pictures of them?


Talking about the unknowns in space...on a program I saw a while back, one of the astronauts said exploring space was like striking a match, you never know what lurks in the dark!!! Of course, I can't remember which one it was.
Junek


----------



## Aran

I'm kind of amazed that nearly all of our snow has melted. After one of the coldest & snowiest Februaries on record & a snow storm on March 1, we've finally gotten well above freezing for several days in a row. I really hope that Spring is here to stay.

It appears to be my week for excellent burgers. On last Saturday, I met a friend at a used bookstore/coffee shop before going to a cafe for a Cajun burger topped with grilled onion & grilled tomato. She had the same thing but topped with blue cheese. She's ready to come out to her parents as a woman, not the man that they think she is, so she needed to talk to someone about it. She's written a letter & plans to give it to them on Easter. I hope that it goes well.

I took my little sister out for her birthday & we went to a pub with amazing burgers. I had a breakfast burger. It was topped with a fried egg & bacon (I had to omit the American cheese.) I LOVE fried eggs on burgers. This same sister is spending half of her spring break in Kentucky on a Habitat for Humanity build this week. This is the second or third time she's done this. She told that they're going to do something really fun the last day down south before heading north again.

My kittens are 6 weeks shy of a year old, and I'm kind of amazed at how big Sirius has gotten. I was going to weigh him but couldn't find the scale. I know that he was nearly 10 lbs. when I had him neutered 3 months ago, and he's put on at least a couple of pounds since then. He's not fat; he's just very long & tall. I think that his tail alone is 12-14" long, which means that his body is at least that long as well. Lily, on the other hand, is average sized but looks tiny next to her brother. I'm so glad that we kept the two of them together. Their brothers now live with my other sister, so they have each other, too.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:
 

> It is one of the reasons why I deliberately go to the same church that she does. I do feel now that she is working full time she is getting more open to me- But any hint of what she can read as critiscm (boy how do you spell that one?) of her father and she clams right up.


~~~We all hope for enlightenment one day. I believe it will.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, yes-- could not have lived like your friend. My kids were taught to come in the back door onto hard surface that was easily cleaned. Getting dirty is part of being a child.


~~~How did my mom miss that message? She wanted to be able to turn anywhere in the house....blindfolded, and pick up what she wanted. Needless to say....I do not live that way! (I'd be tripping over stuff...most likely a bag of yarn/WIP). I don't mind a measure of neatness...but it can get carried too far! My SIL is much more pf a neatnic than I am. This makes for interesting times because we share a house during the summer. Luckily, she is still working, so they are at the cottage mostly just on weekends....but she is contemplating retirement! The depths of patience & tolerance we have both discovered!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> That's the way I think to . When I was little my mother used to dress us in Sunday best clothes to go to church in and tell us not get them dirty after church . So later on when she caught me up a tree in my underwear after she finished shouting at me she asked why I took my clothes off and of course my answer was so I wouldn't get them dirty.
> Sonja


~~~Did she have an answer for that?


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Another flower I have difficulty growing . Tried a few times but just won't come back following year . I do have a whole nation of slugs and snails living in my garden and I blame them for everything
> Sonja


~~~Don't ignore the gnomes!


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did she have an answer for that?


Yes an early bedtime for me for embarrassing her . I never told her that I didn't mind early bedtimes as I loved reading so it wasn't really a punishment


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Yes an early bedtime for me for embarrassing her . I never told her that I didn't mind early bedtimes as I loved reading so it wasn't really a punishment


~~~What a little whipper-snapper you were (are?). :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: We learned easrly on that we should not send the kids to their rooms....too much to play with...so they got to sit on the stairs. Of course, eventually, DS, would put himself there, saving us the "trouble". Ahhh kids! Sometimes it was very hard to hide the laughter! :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina

Letting you all know I had a nice Mother's Day. Flowers and card from younger son and son in law. Card and - AMazon token from elder son and partner and phone call form both sons. My sister made my fried eggs on toast breakfast ,and duck with lots of veg for dinner. A young neighbour age 3 came with her Mum and two tiny bunches of flowers from the church service she attended this morning, so that was kind. Stayed in as it was far too cold and windy to venture out. 
Sorry that your daughter still hasn't learned the truth of what happened but maybe she is accepting that there is another side to what she believes. So here is a Mother's Day hug from me.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Surprise, surprise....I'm caught up...again! But, I have yet to start my week 5 knitting assignment! Right after this...I promise myself!
The Iditarod just pulls me in, and it is so easy to spend a ton of time there, too. My "girl" Aliy Zirkle is in 1st place, as of about 3-4 hours ago. Most others are still holding their places, or near to it. I'll update later.
Here are a few more pictures...Alaska looks so beautiful!


----------



## jheiens

Well, I've finally caught up but really must go and give some thought to dinner shortly. I know what I have available but am getting no inspiration at all of what to do with it.

I have added about 2 or 3 inches to the baby blanket cum triangular shawl I'm knitting for the Relay for Life event in early May. 

Hope to talk to you later. Behave yourselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

I bet you could even work together with some homeschoolers!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your "fees" would be to let us make field trips to the farm....several times a year. My mind is kicking in....we could do the whole curriculum based on the farm, and how it works and what is involved. What a fun idea! Math, science, reading, writing, social studies, art, music, PE.....oh...the fun we could have! My mind will be entertained for days with this.....sure wish I could find a school to take me on :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Since I don't know anyone I'll go with you and hope for Aliy Zirkle Awesome!! hope she wins!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Surprise, surprise....I'm caught up...again! But, I have yet to start my week 5 knitting assignment! Right after this...I promise myself!
> The Iditarod just pulls me in, and it is so easy to spend a ton of time there, too. My "girl" Aliy Zirkle is in 1st place, as of about 3-4 hours ago. Most others are still holding their places, or near to it. I'll update later.
> Here are a few more pictures...Alaska looks so beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Have any of you set of knitting something and thought this looks really nice and then by the time you have nearly finished it you just don't even want to look at it ever again that's how I feel about my latest baby set . All I can see is stripes . I only have the 2sides of the top to sew up and I keep looking at it and thinking yuuuk . But I suppose I will finish it . Someone might like it . I always seem to have problems with boy out fits . I never seem to get the colour right I'm going to look and see if I can find a little sailor romper suit I think I might like knitting one of those
> Sonja


I have done that so many times, usually I end up finishing them and donating once finished.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> I have done that so many times, usually I end up finishing them and donating once finished.


It is for my donation box so I figure someone might like it 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Have any of you set of knitting something and thought this looks really nice and then by the time you have nearly finished it you just don't even want to look at it ever again that's how I feel about my latest baby set . All I can see is stripes . I only have the 2sides of the top to sew up and I keep looking at it and thinking yuuuk . But I suppose I will finish it . Someone might like it . I always seem to have problems with boy out fits . I never seem to get the colour right I'm going to look and see if I can find a little sailor romper suit I think I might like knitting one of those
> Sonja


What I have seen of your boy's things have been lovely-- but I do understand about being tired of it. I've got some yarn (lots) that is going to be that way, I am afraid!! And I have liked your colors, too. You're being way too hard on yourself. You do nice work.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I hope Chrissy feels better soon , there must be a bug going round as Gwen s daughter is not feeling to good either
> Lovely pictures Caren is it me seeing things or is there a face of a bear in
> the coffee
> Sonja


She was feeling well enough to go home this afternoon, with promises to call if she feels poorly in the morning. There is a flu bug going around here, I was hoping we had finally gotten rid of it. 
Yes there is a bear face in the coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> It is for my donation box so I figure someone might like it
> Sonja


My friend wore stripes on all her children boys and girls. Oddly she never wore anything with stripes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Over the years, PETA has overstepped the bounds by opposing the use by humans of any animals which strike their fancy, for any purpose. In time they too have organized into a national, perhaps even international, group which would tell any and all what will be done with any animals that come into sight. Some members have been accused of coming onto private property and removing animals which give no visible evidence of having been harmed or abused.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Have a former student who has gone total vegan and spouts all the time that we should let all animals loose-- I want to shake her and say, "Who is going to foot the bill for the food? And if we don't neuter them (which I'm sure she would oppose) who will pay for all the new babies and their food? No common sense.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Letting you all know I had a nice Mother's Day. Flowers and card from younger son and son in law. Card and - AMazon token from elder son and partner and phone call form both sons. My sister made my fried eggs on toast breakfast ,and duck with lots of veg for dinner. A young neighbour age 3 came with her Mum and two tiny bunches of flowers from the church service she attended this morning, so that was kind. Stayed in as it was far too cold and windy to venture out.
> Sorry that your daughter still hasn't learned the truth of what happened but maybe she is accepting that there is another side to what she believes. So here is a Mother's Day hug from me.


That sounds a wonderful Mother's Day. How nice of the wee one to bring you flowers. 
I get my mum flowers for her garden every year. My older sister, myself and my oldest daughter go help Mum get her gardens ready for summer.


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns Sharon! (strawberry4u)


----------



## flyty1n

tami_ohio said:


> We have a Temper-pedic that is probably 14-15 years old (sure doesn't seem like we've had it that long!). Everyone we have heard that has one, complains it's too hot in the summer. We haven't had that problem, even with M being so hot all the time. That said, I don't know what to tell you to help you. Perhaps 2 mattress pads?


I have, and love my Tempurpedic bed..have had it 12 years and never had the problem of it being too warm. But, I have a rather thick mattress pad on it so think that may be what makes the difference.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my. That is absolutely huge. I saw you said it had been downgraded, thank goodness, but sadly, not on time for that island. Hope all is ok on your homefront. I'm sure even downgraded it is bad.


It took it's path through the Solomon Islands before striking Vanuatu- where things are really serious- but for us, now is ex-Tropical Cyclone Pam. I have got back from my gynaecology appointment just a short while ago- things going ok, thank goodness. My operation was prior to KP getting off the ground. 2010. It was blustery and wet on the way over- but now the cloud ceiling has lifted , and the winds are slight.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yeah....I do love the smell of them! We had them growing in the side yard as a child. I loved to pick them and take them to my mom.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> SpCA and PETA are *not* the same at all. The SPCA is an organization to protect animals for harm and abuse. PETA started out as a group of volunteers who intended to stop animals such as mink and ermine, beavers, cheetahs, and others from being used to make coats that only the very wealthy could afford to buy and for whom the animals were bred and slaughtered.
> 
> Over the years, PETA has overstepped the bounds by opposing the use by humans of any animals which strike their fancy, for any purpose. In time they too have organized into a national, perhaps even international, group which would tell any and all what will be done with any animals that come into sight. Some members have been accused of coming onto private property and removing animals which give no visible evidence of having been harmed or abused.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy- I understand a lot better now!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We all hope for enlightenment one day. I believe it will.


I do hope it will happen before I go gaga!


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> She was feeling well enough to go home this afternoon, with promises to call if she feels poorly in the morning. There is a flu bug going around here, I was hoping we had finally gotten rid of it.
> Yes there is a bear face in the coffee.


Good. I am glad she was feeling better.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol if you and I were younger we would need to open our own school. It would be dy-no-mite!!! And only hire like minded educators!!!


I would come and teach in your school as well.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


What a clever idea for a gift for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Letting you all know I had a nice Mother's Day. Flowers and card from younger son and son in law. Card and - AMazon token from elder son and partner and phone call form both sons. My sister made my fried eggs on toast breakfast ,and duck with lots of veg for dinner. A young neighbour age 3 came with her Mum and two tiny bunches of flowers from the church service she attended this morning, so that was kind. Stayed in as it was far too cold and windy to venture out.
> Sorry that your daughter still hasn't learned the truth of what happened but maybe she is accepting that there is another side to what she believes. So here is a Mother's Day hug from me.


I am wondering, Martina if the hug is mean't for me? A big Mothering Sunday hug for you- sounds like it was a good one!


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Surprise, surprise....I'm caught up...again! But, I have yet to start my week 5 knitting assignment! Right after this...I promise myself!
> The Iditarod just pulls me in, and it is so easy to spend a ton of time there, too. My "girl" Aliy Zirkle is in 1st place, as of about 3-4 hours ago. Most others are still holding their places, or near to it. I'll update later.
> Here are a few more pictures...Alaska looks so beautiful!


I've been following your posts about the Iditarod and like all the pictures you send .it must be a real test of stamina and endurance for the mushers and the dogs. How many days does it last for ? 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I cannot resist posting this-- there's enough farm people in our group to appreciate it.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x296/10930844_791002247634721_7932313091374468941_n.jpg?oh=74dc1fa3ddf878f310467490d650091c&oe=55716A8E&__gda__=1437990760_c7dd44cb2af3de4c6fd356fc2ff21e6a


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is that in new Zealand? --- sam


Its a South Pacific country-. Forgotten for now what it used to be called-.Apparently at one stage both English and French. You needed to say on arrival which countries legal system you would be under. One was much stricter than the other but punishment less severe. No idea how they managed road rules! I don't know how true this is, though they did have both so it may just be an exaggeration of what really was occurring.

New Hebrides. Just checked Wiki- and he is right up to date - quote direct from Wikipaedia 'Cyclone Pam devastated much of Vanuatu in March 2015, causing extensive damage to all the islands and numerous deaths'

It is expected that it will impact on NZ with wind and rain (but not at cyclone levels).


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> She was feeling well enough to go home this afternoon, with promises to call if she feels poorly in the morning. There is a flu bug going around here, I was hoping we had finally gotten rid of it.
> Yes there is a bear face in the coffee.


Good Evening Caren. I'm just catching up on here. Glad to hear Chrissy is feeling better. Loved the coffee this morning! I can't believe that you are still getting snow! I hope that spring is not too much longer getting to you! Did you ever get the pretty flowers painted on your snow banks?


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> What I have seen of your boy's things have been lovely-- but I do understand about being tired of it. I've got some yarn (lots) that is going to be that way, I am afraid!! And I have liked your colors, too. You're being way too hard on yourself. You do nice work.


Thank you .I don't think my husband helped by saying it looked like a Celtic football/ soccer kit . I'll finish it tomorrow and put it in the box then I won't have to look at it again 
Sonja


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your "fees" would be to let us make field trips to the farm....several times a year. My mind is kicking in....we could do the whole curriculum based on the farm, and how it works and what is involved. What a fun idea! Math, science, reading, writing, social studies, art, music, PE.....oh...the fun we could have! My mind will be entertained for days with this.....sure wish I could find a school to take me on :thumbup:


I did a unit for about 2 months related to spelunking. It was a lot of fun. I also had a section of reading dealing with Indians and allowed the students to make a teepee in the classroom that went from floor to ceiling. I let the students go in it for reading time which they enjoyed. I had so much fun being creative before all the strict guidelines were enforced. I even did origami as a substitute teacher which the kids enjoyed.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> My friend wore stripes on all her children boys and girls. Oddly she never wore anything with stripes.


Me neither . I like plain colours but when it comes to my knitting I keep wanting to add things for some reason hence the stripes . 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Good. I am glad she was feeling better.


I am too she was looking really frail yesterday. There was a point I had tell her to drink lots or I was taking her to hospital. She doesn't like needles of any kind, she passes out at the sight of them.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> What a clever idea for a gift for you! :thumbup:


I thought so and it's a lovely box too


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Me neither . I like plain colours but when it comes to my knitting I keep wanting to add things for some reason hence the stripes .
> Sonja


I am the same way too. Most things are plain colours. I knit and crochet with a lot of verigated yarns. I make mittens they are usually patterned, often with several colours.


----------



## darowil

Already 20 pages behind as I was out all day yesterday. Church followed by cricket. Watched Pakistan beat Ireland which meant that Pakistan go on to the quarter fianlas and Ireland head back home (at least it saved England the total degradation of Irlenad making it thorugh and not themselves- England are one of hte main cricketing nations while Irlenad is what we call a minnow).
So we play Pakistan here on Friday (so will be away much of Friday as well).
SPent a large amount of th egame with my brother and nephew- they just happened to have seats a couple of rows behind us. They were discussing whether the person in front knitting coul dbe anyone other than me? And then just as they decided that it must be me up came Maryanne.
I sure won't be catching up today either, as my Monday morning knitting begins again today and then I have my Monday evening one as well.
The saga of the penguin is almost finished. Got the foot done with only a few rows of tinking. I am taking a few pairs of almost finished socks with me tonight to finish off so the penguins will go with me there. And I hopw to get someone else to do th eyes for me! So maybe later this evening you can see them.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good Evening Caren. I'm just catching up on here. Glad to hear Chrissy is feeling better. Loved the coffee this morning! I can't believe that you are still getting snow! I hope that spring is not too much longer getting to you! Did you ever get the pretty flowers painted on your snow banks?


Hello Angela I am still trying to catch up, seems I have been so busy lately. There have been years where we have had snow into the Middle of May. No I didn't get the flowers painted. It rained off and on until sometime last night when it turned to snow. I will still try to get it done before the snow is completely gone.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


Looks like chaos. But things always look worse before they get better. Do you ever wonder quite why you have so much craft stuff? I do and then go and buy more. Spotlight have 30% off everything today and tomorrow and they have a few olours of a sock yarn this year (after none last year) so thought I would go and get one (note to self one only) so I can could see how it knits up. But at the end of winter it will be cheaper so I don't really want to get much now. After all I do have plenty of socks Yarn (well any type of yarn I'm likley to use for that matter. But I figure if people buy it it encourgaes them to keep stocking it.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it is almost midnight on the east coast. Any you are right, I am very lucky to live in the home I do. I have been blessed with a DH that lets me indulge my crafts within our budget (and sometime beyond). I shouldn't say "lets me"; rather is supportive of my crafts/hobbies.


David lets me spend what I decide I can- though now that I am selling some at times I am to keep my yarn budget within twhat I sell- as my brother put it yesterday a hobby that pays for itself. As well as any thing I can get from people for presents.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I'm kind of amazed that nearly all of our snow has melted. After one of the coldest & snowiest Februaries on record & a snow storm on March 1, we've finally gotten well above freezing for several days in a row. I really hope that Spring is here to stay.
> 
> It appears to be my week for excellent burgers. On last Saturday, I met a friend at a used bookstore/coffee shop before going to a cafe for a Cajun burger topped with grilled onion & grilled tomato. She had the same thing but topped with blue cheese. She's ready to come out to her parents as a woman, not the man that they think she is, so she needed to talk to someone about it. She's written a letter & plans to give it to them on Easter. I hope that it goes well.
> 
> I took my little sister out for her birthday & we went to a pub with amazing burgers. I had a breakfast burger. It was topped with a fried egg & bacon (I had to omit the American cheese.) I LOVE fried eggs on burgers. This same sister is spending half of her spring break in Kentucky on a Habitat for Humanity build this week. This is the second or third time she's done this. She told that they're going to do something really fun the last day down south before heading north again.
> 
> My kittens are 6 weeks shy of a year old, and I'm kind of amazed at how big Sirius has gotten. I was going to weigh him but couldn't find the scale. I know that he was nearly 10 lbs. when I had him neutered 3 months ago, and he's put on at least a couple of pounds since then. He's not fat; he's just very long & tall. I think that his tail alone is 12-14" long, which means that his body is at least that long as well. Lily, on the other hand, is average sized but looks tiny next to her brother. I'm so glad that we kept the two of them together. Their brothers now live with my other sister, so they have each other, too.


I'm glad you had some tasty burgers, Aran. It's hard to find good ones.
I will keep your friend in prayers that her parents will accept the person she really is. I know she's worried about it.
Junek


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Your "fees" would be to let us make field trips to the farm....several times a year. My mind is kicking in....we could do the whole curriculum based on the farm, and how it works and what is involved. What a fun idea! Math, science, reading, writing, social studies, art, music, PE.....oh...the fun we could have! My mind will be entertained for days with this.....sure wish I could find a school to take me on :thumbup:


This type of approcah would make it so much relevant to the students as well. And if something has a reason it is so much easier to learn.

Amnd now I must go and get organised even though I am only on page 22!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Rather afternoon now!
> I love the coffee...too cute to drink. Lovely way to wish those celebrating Mothering Sunday!!
> I hope Chrissy soon recovers.
> Junek


Good evening June! Thank you a favorite one of the coffees I have. 
Chrissy assures me she is still feeling well. She has school tomorrow and doesn't like to miss.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> I cannot resist posting this-- there's enough farm people in our group to appreciate it.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x296/10930844_791002247634721_7932313091374468941_n.jpg?oh=74dc1fa3ddf878f310467490d650091c&oe=55716A8E&__gda__=1437990760_c7dd44cb2af3de4c6fd356fc2ff21e6a


Oooh!! That is bad!
Junek


----------



## nicho

Swedenme said:


> Same from me .


Thanks Sonja and Julie. Here I am , reading TP, and still not a word of that farewell speech written. Oh well, I've still got 24 hours to prepare!


----------



## sassafras123

jknappva said:


> Oooh!! That is bad!
> Junek


June, Agree. But cute.
Tami, hang in there. I know my FM is bedeviling right now. But I attribute it to change of Seasons and low atmospheric pressure with windy weather. This too shall pass. Treat yourself gently. I did go to meeting this morning. Then got back in jammies and napped (fm insomnia at night) watched nature shows and reading cozy mystery.


----------



## pacer

Strawberry4U...Happy Birthday. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Happy Mother's day to those who celebrate today. What a blessing to have mothers and children.

Prayers for all who are not well and prayers of thanksgiving to those who finally are getting to feeling well.

I am tired to going to find some sleep early tonight. Take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh have I ever! I have 2 such projects stuffed away right now because I just couldn't stand them once I got a good ways knitted on them. Keep saying I'm going to frog them both and rewind the yarn but just haven't gotten to it yet.


Swedenme said:


> Have any of you set of knitting something and thought this looks really nice and then by the time you have nearly finished it you just don't even want to look at it ever again that's how I feel about my latest baby set . All I can see is stripes . I only have the 2sides of the top to sew up and I keep looking at it and thinking yuuuk . But I suppose I will finish it . Someone might like it . I always seem to have problems with boy out fits . I never seem to get the colour right I'm going to look and see if I can find a little sailor romper suit I think I might like knitting one of those
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol you and I are so in need of some chat time at the KAP. I am so looking forward to getting to know you better. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Come on to my house! It gets cleaned, but boy, is it ever lived in! Lots to keep you entertained! You & your messes make us feel comfortable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

funny, funny, funny! Glad you were able to post picture now!


Railyn said:


> test, test,test


----------



## Railyn

Gweniepooh said:


> funny, funny, funny! Glad you were able to post picture now!


That is a terrible picture of my grandson in the warthog costume I made him. I was able to post that one but have been unable to post anymore. There is nothing that makes me feel so stupid is trying to learn something on the computer. My daughter worked on my laptop and now I am really confused and disappointed with myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

You go for it lass! Once you get started you'll be ok!



nicho said:


> Thanks Sonja and Julie. Here I am , reading TP, and still not a word of that farewell speech written. Oh well, I've still got 24 hours to prepare!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice to hear from you Aran. Hope things go well for your friend. Just being curious, and really none of my business I know, but is there a reason why she is waiting until Easter? I would think that doing this would be stressful for her and holidays can be stressful anyway. Of course it is symbolic in that it is like a rebirth. Like I said, just curious as to why the specific time. I truly do wish her the best and hope her family will be supportive and accepting.

I've never had fried egg on a burger. I've heard of it but never tried it out. I bet is is tasty. The cajun burgers also sound yummy.

Congrats to your sister for her involvement with habitat. My DH and youngest DD have done several habitat houses in our area. Also your kittens sound wonderful. I'm gladyou kept some of them together as litter mates both at your place and at your sisters.


Aran said:


> I'm kind of amazed that nearly all of our snow has melted. After one of the coldest & snowiest Februaries on record & a snow storm on March 1, we've finally gotten well above freezing for several days in a row. I really hope that Spring is here to stay.
> 
> It appears to be my week for excellent burgers. On last Saturday, I met a friend at a used bookstore/coffee shop before going to a cafe for a Cajun burger topped with grilled onion & grilled tomato. She had the same thing but topped with blue cheese. She's ready to come out to her parents as a woman, not the man that they think she is, so she needed to talk to someone about it. She's written a letter & plans to give it to them on Easter. I hope that it goes well.
> 
> I took my little sister out for her birthday & we went to a pub with amazing burgers. I had a breakfast burger. It was topped with a fried egg & bacon (I had to omit the American cheese.) I LOVE fried eggs on burgers. This same sister is spending half of her spring break in Kentucky on a Habitat for Humanity build this week. This is the second or third time she's done this. She told that they're going to do something really fun the last day down south before heading north again.
> 
> My kittens are 6 weeks shy of a year old, and I'm kind of amazed at how big Sirius has gotten. I was going to weigh him but couldn't find the scale. I know that he was nearly 10 lbs. when I had him neutered 3 months ago, and he's put on at least a couple of pounds since then. He's not fat; he's just very long & tall. I think that his tail alone is 12-14" long, which means that his body is at least that long as well. Lily, on the other hand, is average sized but looks tiny next to her brother. I'm so glad that we kept the two of them together. Their brothers now live with my other sister, so they have each other, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved these pictures. Love the updates too.
I haven't knitted at all on the week 5 squares since that first day that I shared a portion of the block...lol. Perhaps tonight I will do a bit. I've been too focused on "the room"....


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Surprise, surprise....I'm caught up...again! But, I have yet to start my week 5 knitting assignment! Right after this...I promise myself!
> The Iditarod just pulls me in, and it is so easy to spend a ton of time there, too. My "girl" Aliy Zirkle is in 1st place, as of about 3-4 hours ago. Most others are still holding their places, or near to it. I'll update later.
> Here are a few more pictures...Alaska looks so beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Glad Chrissy is feeling better. Hannah is also and has gone out with her boyfriend. It was a beautiful day today.


NanaCaren said:


> She was feeling well enough to go home this afternoon, with promises to call if she feels poorly in the morning. There is a flu bug going around here, I was hoping we had finally gotten rid of it.
> Yes there is a bear face in the coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh

An you would be so welcome!


pacer said:


> I would come and teach in your school as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't need to be a farm person to appreciate good humor....ROFL


Kansas g-ma said:


> I cannot resist posting this-- there's enough farm people in our group to appreciate it.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x296/10930844_791002247634721_7932313091374468941_n.jpg?oh=74dc1fa3ddf878f310467490d650091c&oe=55716A8E&__gda__=1437990760_c7dd44cb2af3de4c6fd356fc2ff21e6a


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks to the person who posted about doing a fried egg with a hamburger. I'd never thought of that, so tried it for supper (or should I say dinner?) It was wonderful. One learns good things on the KAP. I am watching the cyclone Pam and hoping no more damage is done, esp. to NZ and Australia. We were encouraged to donate to humanitarian relief today in church.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> They do smell lovely though! (Lily of the Valley)


They do! My Grandma had them in her flower beds. They always remind me of her.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> They do! My Grandma had them in her flower beds. They always remind me of her.


How lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treading a little cautiously because they are born again Christian, and I have had bad experience with a few who profess that style of belief.


I can relate. I consider myself a Christian, but some have a way of being over zealous. And DS had a girlfriend at one time who were Christians of the belief that only those who belonged to "their" denomination were Christians. They were not happy that not only did DS no longer go to church, his choice, but that he had been raised Catholic. They were not very happy when I politely told them that Catholic's were also Christians! They were smart enough to keep religion out of the conversation when I was around after that. I don't care what religion you are, as long as you treat me right. And I will gladly treat you the same. I have my way of believing and don't expect others to cram their way down my throat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't let it get to you; you are far from stupid. Anytime I try something new on the computer especilly it is challenging at first. I loved the costume by the way.


Railyn said:


> That is a terrible picture of my grandson in the warthog costume I made him. I was able to post that one but have been unable to post anymore. There is nothing that makes me feel ;so stupid is trying to learn something on the computer. My daughter worked on my laptop and now I am really confused and disappointed with myself.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Of the three children I conceived only one alive- the relationship with the ex was seriously dysfunctional (and abusive) BUT HE IS FORGIVEN AND i WEAR THE BLAME FOR HAVING ENDED UP WITH A MENTAL HEALTH DIAGNISIS FOR THIRTY YEARS (oops sorry about caps lock, I am not going back to correct it) That at least has been adjusted to post traumatic stress disorder- I understand that often girl children will blame their mothers for all that has gone wrong, even though the father was the aggressor. My older girl who died nearly 21 years ago understood me much better.


(((Julie)))


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I can relate. I consider myself a Christian, but some have a way of being over zealous. And DS had a girlfriend at one time who were Christians of the belief that only those who belonged to "their" denomination were Christians. They were not happy that not only did DS no longer go to church, his choice, but that he had been raised Catholic. They were not very happy when I politely told them that Catholic's were also Christians! They were smart enough to keep religion out of the conversation when I was around after that. I don't care what religion you are, as long as you treat me right. And I will gladly treat you the same. I have my way of believing and don't expect others to cram their way down my throat.


I so agree Tami! No-one can know for another what their path is.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> (((Julie)))


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That's how I see them in other peoples gardens . I might try again in the front gardens


I am not a gardener by any means, but Grandma's were on the north side of the house where they were sheltered the most from the bushes and trees in the fence row close to the house. Perhaps they need a sheltered area?


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> That's the way I think to . When I was little my mother used to dress us in Sunday best clothes to go to church in and tell us not get them dirty after church . So later on when she caught me up a tree in my underwear after she finished shouting at me she asked why I took my clothes off and of course my answer was so I wouldn't get them dirty.
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Odd how loyalties can work out- I know how hard it was when Mum and Dad split- Mum could not stand me talking of him, and was very jealous that I still loved him. But I did manage to walk a careful path between them both- and was with Mum right to the end- Dad was put by Alastair in a rest home when he broke his neck- but I visited him as often as I could.


Well, I can only pray that your DD never has to walk a day in your shoes, to find out just why you and your ex are ex's. What a blessing you are out of that relationship, but so very sad that you suffer from PTSD because of it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Another flower I have difficulty growing . Tried a few times but just won't come back following year . I do have a whole nation of slugs and snails living in my garden and I blame them for everything
> Sonja


Sonja, if you don't have those big black ants, you can't have peonies. Peonies need those ants to open the flowers.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think some of the Thursday group would fit in with KTP quite well! I'm goin gto need a reminder of names....I remember some of the names, but don't know which name goes with which face! :roll:


I am sure they would fit in well! And don't worry about remembering names to go with faces. We will be happy to remind you. Oh, and do you remember Martha? Short blond hair, usually sits on the side of the table the door is on? Had cancer of the tonsils? She is in the hospital having hernia surgery. What kind of hernia we don't know. Her DH called Sereta last week and told her that Martha was in, but not what kind of hernia. She could use some prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> I'm kind of amazed that nearly all of our snow has melted. After one of the coldest & snowiest Februaries on record & a snow storm on March 1, we've finally gotten well above freezing for several days in a row. I really hope that Spring is here to stay.
> 
> It appears to be my week for excellent burgers. On last Saturday, I met a friend at a used bookstore/coffee shop before going to a cafe for a Cajun burger topped with grilled onion & grilled tomato. She had the same thing but topped with blue cheese. She's ready to come out to her parents as a woman, not the man that they think she is, so she needed to talk to someone about it. She's written a letter & plans to give it to them on Easter. I hope that it goes well.
> 
> I took my little sister out for her birthday & we went to a pub with amazing burgers. I had a breakfast burger. It was topped with a fried egg & bacon (I had to omit the American cheese.) I LOVE fried eggs on burgers. This same sister is spending half of her spring break in Kentucky on a Habitat for Humanity build this week. This is the second or third time she's done this. She told that they're going to do something really fun the last day down south before heading north again.
> 
> My kittens are 6 weeks shy of a year old, and I'm kind of amazed at how big Sirius has gotten. I was going to weigh him but couldn't find the scale. I know that he was nearly 10 lbs. when I had him neutered 3 months ago, and he's put on at least a couple of pounds since then. He's not fat; he's just very long & tall. I think that his tail alone is 12-14" long, which means that his body is at least that long as well. Lily, on the other hand, is average sized but looks tiny next to her brother. I'm so glad that we kept the two of them together. Their brothers now live with my other sister, so they have each other, too.


Hello Aran! Good to see you again.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How did my mom miss that message? She wanted to be able to turn anywhere in the house....blindfolded, and pick up what she wanted. Needless to say....I do not live that way! (I'd be tripping over stuff...most likely a bag of yarn/WIP). I don't mind a measure of neatness...but it can get carried too far! My SIL is much more pf a neatnic than I am. This makes for interesting times because we share a house during the summer. Luckily, she is still working, so they are at the cottage mostly just on weekends....but she is contemplating retirement! The depths of patience & tolerance we have both discovered!


Oh oh, better get the other cottage finished before she retires! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Letting you all know I had a nice Mother's Day. Flowers and card from younger son and son in law. Card and - AMazon token from elder son and partner and phone call form both sons. My sister made my fried eggs on toast breakfast ,and duck with lots of veg for dinner. A young neighbour age 3 came with her Mum and two tiny bunches of flowers from the church service she attended this morning, so that was kind. Stayed in as it was far too cold and windy to venture out.
> Sorry that your daughter still hasn't learned the truth of what happened but maybe she is accepting that there is another side to what she believes. So here is a Mother's Day hug from me.


Happy Mothers Day Martina, it sounds like you had a very nice day!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Well, I've finally caught up but really must go and give some thought to dinner shortly. I know what I have available but am getting no inspiration at all of what to do with it.
> 
> I have added about 2 or 3 inches to the baby blanket cum triangular shawl I'm knitting for the Relay for Life event in early May.
> 
> Hope to talk to you later. Behave yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I made lasagna, and your biscuits. I have half of Arriana's poncho made. Awe, do I have to behave? :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

flyty1n said:


> I have, and love my Tempurpedic bed..have had it 12 years and never had the problem of it being too warm. But, I have a rather thick mattress pad on it so think that may be what makes the difference.


We sure are happy with ours! And the mattress pad I have on it is not very heavy, and I know wasn't expensive.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know, what exactly is PETA?


People for the ethical treatment of animals


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Would that be the equivalent of the RSPCA in Britain, Australia and NZ?


No, we have the SPCA too.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> June, Agree. But cute.
> Tami, hang in there. I know my FM is bedeviling right now. But I attribute it to change of Seasons and low atmospheric pressure with windy weather. This too shall pass. Treat yourself gently. I did go to meeting this morning. Then got back in jammies and napped (fm insomnia at night) watched nature shows and reading cozy mystery.


Sending you very gentle hugs. I had trouble going to sleep last night, but once I went to sleep, I only woke up to go to the bathroom. I have been fortunate that I have not had much pain, mostly my leg muscles have not wanted to do what I wanted them to a bit. And they feel funny. Arms are tender, legs to if I think about it. But not really painful. And I have been eating a LOT of potatoes, and I know better. Someone made cheesy potato and ham soup yesterday for knitting retreat, and it was soooo yummy! I love potato cheese soup! I had seconds. And then had potatoes for supper as well. Potatoes always aggravate it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I am not a gardener by any means, but Grandma's were on the north side of the house where they were sheltered the most from the bushes and trees in the fence row close to the house. Perhaps they need a sheltered area?


You are right-- they usually need limited sun. However, those on the SE side of house when I moved here were in partial shade and doing well. They do NOT like much sun.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad Chrissy is feeling better. Hannah is also and has gone out with her boyfriend. It was a beautiful day today.


I am so glad to hear that both girls are feeling so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I so agree Tami! No-one can know for another what their path is.


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami!


You are welcome!


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, we are human. I know I'm trying to go no gluten. But I'm hurting and DH wants a Rueben for dinner so ill have one too.
Aran, hug your kitties for me. Some day ill have a kitty again.


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 43 and I am caught up for now. My niece is selling Origami Owl jewelry and had an open house. DD, Arriana and I went. This is a niece we have not had the opportunity to spend much time with, and is the one that has Advanced Schleraderma. She has had some holistic testing done, and has gone gluten and dairy free, and is so very much better. It was nice to get to spend some time with her. We spent about 2 hours there and Arriana was a very good girl. Then we took the little stinker shoe shopping. Unfortunately the sales woman grabbed her foot to put on the shoe sizer and frightened her. DD was holding her but that didn't matter. Happened before DD could stop it. Poor baby only wanted me after that. Didn't get any shoes either. None fit. Poor baby doesn't like being anywhere there are a lot of people she doesn't know. We did go to the Disney store. They had teeny tiny Eyore's. I bought 2, one for Arriana, and one for a gift. She really liked it! I did manage to sneek it back so I can put it in her Easter basket, tho!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I am not a gardener by any means, but Grandma's were on the north side of the house where they were sheltered the most from the bushes and trees in the fence row close to the house. Perhaps they need a sheltered area?


And colder conditions?


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I can only pray that your DD never has to walk a day in your shoes, to find out just why you and your ex are ex's. What a blessing you are out of that relationship, but so very sad that you suffer from PTSD because of it.


I hope one day she may listen to me- but she is so much Daddy's girl. At least for PTSD one can be desensitised- for bi-polar there is no known cure.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> People for the ethical treatment of animals


Thanks, mj!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> No, we have the SPCA too.


While to the best of my knowledge we don't have PETA.


----------



## Spider

Been enjoying the discussions, 
When my messes get bad and I get them cleaned up, I feel like I really accomplished something. And I really believe creative people are kinda messy. 
Back to work tomorrow and then we are invited out for dinner after work, I love it!! Some nights I am just to tired to cook. 
Gwen, we are waiting for the pictures, love the room and to me it wasn't messy. Things were just at your fingertips. 
And if anyone here starts a school I will go back to school. Might be more fun a second time around!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not to prolong this discussion which can be a downer but even if someone is bi-polar with proper meds they are fine. DD's good friend is bi-polar and is a wonderful young woman and she just is very good about taking her meds as she should. I get very distraught when folks think that because someone has a mental disease that they are "not quite right" in a negative vein. I know you don't react like that Julie; just voicing a pet peeve of mine; "their" ignorance certainly does not give me bliss or anyone else. nuff said by me. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I hope one day she may listen to me- but she is so much Daddy's girl. At least for PTSD one can be desensitised- for bi-polar there is no known cure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to prolong this discussion which can be a downer but even if someone is bi-polar with proper meds they are fine. DD's good friend is bi-polar and is a wonderful young woman and she just is very good about taking her meds as she should. I get very distraught when folks think that because someone has a mental disease that they are "not quite right" in a negative vein. I know you don't react like that Julie; just voicing a pet peeve of mine; "their" ignorance certainly does not give me bliss or anyone else. nuff said by me.


Just one point, Gwen, when I was informed of the diagnosis, back in 1980, which in those days was manic depression- it was like having been consigned to a rubbish bucket- and the drugs they proceeded to administer were pretty horrific. One also was at seious risk of being treated by double Hemisphere Electric Shock- Thank God I managed to avoid that one.


----------



## Spider

Julie, you are an amazing, talented and loving person!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, you are an amazing, talented and loving person!!!!


Spider, what have I done, to deserve such a lovely compliment!?


----------



## StellaK

I am in complete agreement about religion. You can believe anyway you wish; but let me believe the way I believe also. Then we can get along very well. StellaK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh I realize that Julie as we had talked about it in the past. Thank goodness times and treatment has improved! I think the misdiagnosis was horrible AND that your treatment was horrific! Thank God you survived it and are such a strong person. 

EDIT: And as Spider said so very talented and loving!


Lurker 2 said:


> Just one point, Gwen, when I was informed of the diagnosis, back in 1980, which in those days was manic depression- it was like having been consigned to a rubbish bucket- and the drugs they proceeded to administer were pretty horrific. One also was at seious risk of being treated by double Hemisphere Electric Shock- Thank God I managed to avoid that one.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Spider, what have I done, to deserve such a lovely compliment!?


From reading your comments for the time I have been a part of this loving, intelligent people that is what I have surmised. I would always be proud to call you and the rest of this group friends. We may not always all agree on everything, but caring is one thing we do best, and I don't want to forget supporting each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to knit a little.....no more craft room work tonight...LOL....reached today's limit! Now to relax. Love and prayers to all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And colder conditions?


Well, cooler, at least.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope one day she may listen to me- but she is so much Daddy's girl. At least for PTSD one can be desensitised- for bi-polar there is no known cure.


I hope so too. I do think that most girls are daddy's girls, regardless of the situation. And I am glad that you have PTSD, and not bi-polar. Not that I am glad that you have PTSD, either, but better that, than bi-polar, if it must be one or the other.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to prolong this discussion which can be a downer but even if someone is bi-polar with proper meds they are fine. DD's good friend is bi-polar and is a wonderful young woman and she just is very good about taking her meds as she should. I get very distraught when folks think that because someone has a mental disease that they are "not quite right" in a negative vein. I know you don't react like that Julie; just voicing a pet peeve of mine; "their" ignorance certainly does not give me bliss or anyone else. nuff said by me.


You are absolutely correct, Gwen. Unfortunately, I know several who are not good about taking their medication, and they, along with others, pay the price for it. And I probably know several others that have it, and I don't even know it, because they do take their meds as they should.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I realize that Julie as we had talked about it in the past. Thank goodness times and treatment has improved! I think the misdiagnosis was horrible AND that your treatment was horrific! Thank God you survived it and are such a strong person.
> 
> EDIT: And as Spider said so very talented and loving!


My thanks, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I realize that Julie as we had talked about it in the past. Thank goodness times and treatment has improved! I think the misdiagnosis was horrible AND that your treatment was horrific! Thank God you survived it and are such a strong person.
> 
> EDIT: And as Spider said so very talented and loving!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> From reading your comments for the time I have been a part of this loving, intelligent people that is what I have surmised. I would always be proud to call you and the rest of this group friends. We may not always all agree on everything, but caring is one thing we do best, and I don't want to forget supporting each other.


You are very kind- and hasn't Sam set a wonderful example for us!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Well, cooler, at least.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so too. I do think that most girls are daddy's girls, regardless of the situation. And I am glad that you have PTSD, and not bi-polar. Not that I am glad that you have PTSD, either, but better that, than bi-polar, if it must be one or the other.


Of course one usually does love both parents!

There is a history of cousins of mine having the bi-polar diagnosis - but I am not impressed by how those conclusions are often reached.


----------



## darowil

Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


I am so sorry, Margaret.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


Prayers for all of you!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I've seen a knitting cruise to Norway and the Baltic, Northern Lights included :thumbup:


Sounds wonderful- do you think they give you back your money if you don't see the ligths! But knitting cruise, Norway and the lights sounds like coudn't get much better.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Hannah! Hoping you have managed to get the Imodium by now!


Imodium should not be used for diarrohea caused by a bug- you need ot out the system ASAP and immodium slows it down (can use if must travel etc or for other causes of diarrhoea.)


----------



## darowil

Happy BIrthday Strawberry, have a lovely day.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Would that be the equivalent of the RSPCA in Britain, Australia and NZ?


But more aggressive than the RSPCA I gather.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I love coffee 😍and chocolate which the youngest got me and my oldest got me a large box when I opened it up it was empty apart from an envelope containing money and a note saying fill this up with wool so that's what I intend to do sometime this week
> Sonja


Well a bit to help you catch up with Gwen (or me).

BTW I almost got out with only 1 ball. 2- but is becuase I found a cheap yarn which is soft and we want some for our workshop at the Feats in Socks launch. So I got one ball for the others to feel tonight.
Of course since then we have ended up in the air with no idea what is going on with MIL (she is in Melbourne about 8 hours drive away).


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But more aggressive than the RSPCA I gather.


There is quite a lot of further discussion about PETA!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> There is quite a lot of further discussion about PETA!


And the little bit I have read so far supports my impression I see.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hoe you & all in the UK have a lovely day.
> Seems a little strange to give Mom poisonous flowers even if they are pretty?
> 
> Our mothers day is also in May.


So is ours-for once we aren't following the UK.
The UKs is linked into the church calendar- Mothering Sunday.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful sons you have. I love the way the oldest presented you with the $ for wool. Delightful.
> 
> And yes, I'm taking a little break after only 1 1/2 hours. The wool is making my arms/hands ITCH. This hasn't happened in years and years; guess it is over exposure the pasts few days twisting hanks together so they stay nice before putting them in the containers. itchy, itchy, itcy. I've put some cortisone cream on the backs of my hands and wrists.


Might be worth anti-histamine tablets as well. You will have fibbers floating round the room and they could cause problems in other areas as well.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am treading a little cautiously because they are born again Christian, and I have had bad experience with a few who profess that style of belief.


Not because they are born again Chiristians (all Christians-not all church goers that is different- are born again ) but the version of Chrisitianity they follow that is the problem-and this need not be a denomination either.


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> It was Arum lilies where I grew up. One of my great aunts was a "layer out" and she always used arum lilies. This was In the days before most people could afford funeral directors services.


Arum lilies suggest funerals to me too, must be a British custom. I love Lilly of the valley, both the flower and the perfume and they don't mean funerals to me! When I was little we used to collect posies of violets in church on Mothering Sunday to give to our mothers, and my mum always collected one for her mum, my grandma, so I associate sweet violets with mum.

I'm now back in Guernsey after visiting DD in England. She really appreciated my visit and is dealing with her "wobble". It's so unlike her to feel down so I was rather concerned. She had lots of work to do ( study) but we did spend Sat morning visiting Uppingham a lovely old town a hours drive from her, and had lunch out, then returned to her house for her to study whilst I cleaned and gardened for her. I flew to / from East Midlands airport, and took a photo of the bus stop sign which just might be of interest to one of the TP....


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> I love Lilly of the valley for that reason they smell wonderful . If you walk through the forests were I lived in Sweden they are everywhere and give off such a lovely smell . I have tried many a time to grow them in my garden but they just don't come back
> Sonja


 I have the same problem, can't get them to establish for some reason.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> That's the way I think to . When I was little my mother used to dress us in Sunday best clothes to go to church in and tell us not get them dirty after church . So later on when she caught me up a tree in my underwear after she finished shouting at me she asked why I took my clothes off and of course my answer was so I wouldn't get them dirty.
> Sonja


Sounds as good a reason as any doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Arum lilies suggest funerals to me too, must be a British custom. I love Lilly of the valley, both the flower and the perfume and they don't mean funerals to me! When I was little we used to collect posies of violets in church on Mothering Sunday to give to our mothers, and my mum always collected one for her mum, my grandma, so I associate sweet violets with mum.
> 
> I'm now back in Guernsey after visiting DD in England. She really appreciated my visit and is dealing with her "wobble". It's so unlike her to feel down so I was rather concerned. She had lots of work to do ( study) but we did spend Sat morning visiting Uppingham a lovely old town a hours drive from her, and had lunch out, then returned to her house for her to study whilst I cleaned and gardened for her. I flew to / from East Midlands airport, and took a photo of the bus stop sign which just might be of interest to one of the TP....


So glad that DD is getting over the 'wobble'. Did you both eat chocolate?!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Another flower I have difficulty growing . Tried a few times but just won't come back following year . I do have a whole nation of slugs and snails living in my garden and I blame them for everything
> Sonja


Oh! I hate slugs! I've only had them or a few years but so disgusting & distructive. Last year I Spread oyster shell ( used here for chicken feed to make egg shells harder) & diatomaceous earth under my tomato plants as I read both would cut the slugs & they would die, I had none in my tomatoes so I will be continuing to do that.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello all. It is 12:30am and I have finally gotten caught up reading the tp. I have been busy with work and feeling off. I woke up the last 2 mornings with a sore throat. Today it has felt like I am swallowing glass.  I came home from work and crawled in to bed about 4pm and slept til 7 pm. I am headed back to bed now. Have tomorrow and Tuesday off. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it amazing how people are easily swayed by someone with a charming manner . It must be very hard for you especially as there are grandchildren involved who I should think would benefit a lot from seeing you
> As for all the court cases they should never have been allowed especially not that many


One of my friends supported her husband while he went to University to become a lawyer, then when he was done he dumped her & their daughter. She told me he filed cases against her about custody every few months just to keep her broke with lawyer costs. He didn't want the kid but just kept doing things that cost her big bucks. What an ass! Should be illegal.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends supported her husband while he went to University to become a lawyer, then when he was done he dumped her & their daughter. She told me he filed cases against her about custody every few months just to keep her broke with lawyer costs. He didn't want the kid but just kept doing things that cost her big bucks. What an ass! Should be illegal.


My ex probably does not remember what he did to me, over those years- apparently many abusers have very selective memories.
Poor woman, poor child.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> I can relate. I consider myself a Christian, but some have a way of being over zealous. And DS had a girlfriend at one time who were Christians of the belief that only those who belonged to "their" denomination were Christians. They were not happy that not only did DS no longer go to church, his choice, but that he had been raised Catholic. They were not very happy when I politely told them that Catholic's were also Christians! They were smart enough to keep religion out of the conversation when I was around after that. I don't care what religion you are, as long as you treat me right. And I will gladly treat you the same. I have my way of believing and don't expect others to cram their way down my throat.


Excellent way of thinking!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


I'm so sorry, I hope things resolve soon. So hard when you are so far away.


----------



## Swedenme

nicho said:


> Thanks Sonja and Julie. Here I am , reading TP, and still not a word of that farewell speech written. Oh well, I've still got 24 hours to prepare!


The words will come on the day just say how you really feel . It does not have to be perfect . It will be an emotional day no doubt you will feel a bit silly afterwards but doesn't everyone after making any kind of speech

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> That is a terrible picture of my grandson in the warthog costume I made him. I was able to post that one but have been unable to post anymore. There is nothing that makes me feel so stupid is trying to learn something on the computer. My daughter worked on my laptop and now I am really confused and disappointed with myself.


Why don't you go to help at the top of the KP page and read through how to post a picture that might help you 
Sonja


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


Sorry to hear this Margaret. Hope you have heard some good news since this post. Prayers and hugs for you and the family.


----------



## nicho

Swedenme said:


> The words will come on the day just say how you really feel . It does not have to be perfect . It will be an emotional day no doubt you will feel a bit silly afterwards but doesn't everyone after making any kind of speech
> 
> Sonja


I wanted to write it down so that tomorrow I won't forget what I was intending to say. When I started, it all flowed quite easily as I have been thinking about it for a few days. Have practised a few times and it is not very long, just over 2 minutes, but that is long enough for teenagers who would rather be anywhere except in a school assembly. So, I think all will be good tomorrow as long as I don't cry too much!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, if you don't have those big black ants, you can't have peonies. Peonies need those ants to open the flowers.


No big black ants , not that I've seen . So maybe I will have to give up on peonies then ,


----------



## Swedenme

nicho said:


> I wanted to write it down so that tomorrow I won't forget what I was intending to say. When I started, it all flowed quite easily as I have been thinking about it for a few days. Have practised a few times and it is not very long, just over 2 minutes, but that is long enough for teenagers who would rather be anywhere except in a school assembly. So, I think all will be good tomorrow as long as I don't cry too much![/quote
> 
> Take plenty of tissues and good luck
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


So sorry to hear this Margaret 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Imodium should not be used for diarrohea caused by a bug- you need ot out the system ASAP and immodium slows it down (can use if must travel etc or for other causes of diarrhoea.)


I didn't know that Margaret . But when you think , it does make sense


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh! I hate slugs! I've only had them or a few years but so disgusting & distructive. Last year I Spread oyster shell ( used here for chicken feed to make egg shells harder) & diatomaceous earth under my tomato plants as I read both would cut the slugs & they would die, I had none in my tomatoes so I will be continuing to do that.


I have that many slugs and snails that if you go out at night in the summer time and walk down my drive you best were shoes as I found out one night when I was barefoot there are hundreds of them everywhere . It's like the ugly bug ball . The drive is covered on the mornings by silvery squiggly lines everywhere 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. It is 12:30am and I have finally gotten caught up reading the tp. I have been busy with work and feeling off. I woke up the last 2 mornings with a sore throat. Today it has felt like I am swallowing glass.  I came home from work and crawled in to bed about 4pm and slept til 7 pm. I am headed back to bed now. Have tomorrow and Tuesday off. See you all tomorrow.


Hope you feel loads better when you wake up 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends supported her husband while he went to University to become a lawyer, then when he was done he dumped her & their daughter. She told me he filed cases against her about custody every few months just to keep her broke with lawyer costs. He didn't want the kid but just kept doing things that cost her big bucks. What an ass! Should be illegal.


What a horrible person . I know I shouldn't wish bad on anyone but I hope he gets his comeuppance ( a good word for first thing in the morning ) 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> I cannot resist posting this-- there's enough farm people in our group to appreciate it.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x296/10930844_791002247634721_7932313091374468941_n.jpg?oh=74dc1fa3ddf878f310467490d650091c&oe=55716A8E&__gda__=1437990760_c7dd44cb2af3de4c6fd356fc2ff21e6a


Tee_hee :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad that DD is getting over the 'wobble'. Did you both eat chocolate?!


What makes you suspect that? :XD: 
Of course we did!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> No big black ants , not that I've seen . So maybe I will have to give up on peonies then ,


I had Paeonies in Christchurch, no big black ants, though. They do need frost, so no good up here.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> What makes you suspect that? :XD:
> Of course we did!!


It is good to indulge, every so often! Especially when low.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


So sorry to hear this Margaret.


----------



## KateB

Happy Belated Mothers' Day to everyone! I had a lovely day yesterday..went for a 3 course lunch with younger DS, pregnant DIL, her parents, GM & brother, then back to their house. They also gave me perfume and chocolates, and older DS came round in the morning with flowers and a voucher for an afternoon tea for 4, so that's lunch sorted for the girls and I next time we meet! :thumbup: We're up and organised as we were expecting Luke this morning, but after a few phone calls (began to panic that something was wrong) it turned out that Luke's mum had got the days mixed up and the wee one was with psycho granny. I was just relieved that everything was ok, but DH was spitting feathers!....at me of course, he wouldn't have said a word to Luke's mum! :roll:


----------



## darowil

The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Have a former student who has gone total vegan and spouts all the time that we should let all animals loose-- I want to shake her and say, "Who is going to foot the bill for the food? And if we don't neuter them (which I'm sure she would oppose) who will pay for all the new babies and their food? No common sense.


Well becuase they are all loose they will find there own food, no-one will need to feed them. Sure the animals would much prefer that life- out in all weathers, competing with others for the limited food supplies around.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


Indeed, praying that she may be granted an easy release.


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to the person who posted about doing a fried egg with a hamburger. I'd never thought of that, so tried it for supper (or should I say dinner?) It was wonderful. One learns good things on the KAP. I am watching the cyclone Pam and hoping no more damage is done, esp. to NZ and Australia. We were encouraged to donate to humanitarian relief today in church.


We often have fried eggs with burgers- as you've found out they go really well.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jknappva said:


> No, we have the SPCA. PETA is a different organisation. People for The Ethical Treatment of Animals.
> Junek


And yet their rep is the worst one for doing things the wrong way. While I think that testing on animals should only be done for animal medications, I see no point in wholesale release of captive bred animals, which had no skills to survive wild. Personnally, I think PETA is a bunch of idiot radicals who do more harm than good with their actions. They have made it harder for other organisations to protect animals. What will be thier next target, trained military dogs or police dogs?


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> And yet their rep is the worst one for doing things the wrong way. While I think that testing on animals should only be done for animal medications, I see no point in wholesale release of captive bred animals, which had no skills to survive wild. Personnally, I think PETA is a bunch of idiot radicals who do more harm than good with their actions. They have made it harder for other organisations to protect animals. What will be thier next target, trained military dogs or police dogs?


Good point, Heather. How's things?


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't let it get to you; you are far from stupid. Anytime I try something new on the computer especilly it is challenging at first. I loved the costume by the way.


Railyn, I struggle with anything new on the computer so son,t beat yourself up. It will come to you soon.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> And yet their rep is the worst one for doing things the wrong way. While I think that testing on animals should only be done for animal medications, I see no point in wholesale release of captive bred animals, which had no skills to survive wild. Personnally, I think PETA is a bunch of idiot radicals who do more harm than good with their actions. They have made it harder for other organisations to protect animals. What will be thier next target, trained military dogs or police dogs?


Maybe Guide Dogs?


----------



## Normaedern

Spider said:


> Julie, you are an amazing, talented and loving person!!!!


Ditto from me!
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> What makes you suspect that? :XD:
> Of course we did!!


Well done. Chocolate the great comforter :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KateB, I am pleased you had a lovely day, yesterday. Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


I am so sorry. Prayers for you all.


----------



## busyworkerbee

pearlone said:


> Julie hope the storm misses you entirely. Feel so bad for the people who were in the pathway of this storm.


Yes, Pam has already done some major damage to an island nation, we in Australia are getting some of the images out of the disaster zone, most building gone because not build to withstand anything more than mild storms. Many people are left homeless and jobless due to loss of fishing vessels. It is still going to take some time to reach all of the islands in this nation, there are very limited communications with some of the islands being in total isolation.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, Pam has already done some major damage to an island nation, we in Australia are getting some of the images out of the disaster zone, most building gone because not build to withstand anything more than mild storms. Many people are left homeless and jobless due to loss of fishing vessels. It is still going to take some time to reach all of the islands in this nation, there are very limited communications with some of the islands being in total isolation.


What we are getting here looks and sounds terrible. I
do know that the family I worked with for a week are OK and no major damage in their village.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Over ten thousand homeless now in Port Vila (?) my geography of Vanuatu is non existent- but the broadcast said people are already working on the clean up. And the storm has been down graded to ex tropical Cyclone Pam- but wind gusts are up around 150K and large numbers in Auckland are without power.


While pam is getting down graded, I am glad to hear the ex in that description. Be careful of the wind still, and hope you keep your power.


----------



## sugarsugar

Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


----------



## nittergma

My sympathies Sugar. May your family feel comfort in some way today.


sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


----------



## nittergma

Praying for your family and what's best for MIL


darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


I'm so sorry for you- it must be tough even though he was an ex. How are the 'kids' going? It's never easy and you hoped he might have been improving slightly.


----------



## busyworkerbee

p40 and ready for bed. Today was last day for cleaning old house. Tomorrow keys get handed in after I go and retrieve some from the windows. Glad that is over with. I think it looks pretty good, but due to some damage, we won't get the bond back.

I have one day to regenerate energies b4 3 day course for employment agency. Will also have to unload car and trailer of last items to come over, which includes comfy chair for my room. Next will be to find dvd player and get DSF to decide which tv I will be using and watch some of my dvds.

Best part will be finally having time to do some crafting as I need to get some decorated shopping totes done for market.

Night all


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


So sorry to hear this Sugarsugar. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> *Cheri* so glad Sydney is able to provide some laughter! Right this minute he is trying to pull my shoes off my feet. He does this nearly every morning. Think he wants to either eat my shoes or feet; not sure which and YES he has been fed breakfast! LOL Will keep Ken in my prayers as he goes through surgery #8. Also for a quick sale of the PA house.
> *Carol* say on the news this morning that PETA is calling for the ending of the Iditarod. I was under the impression that the mushers took extremely good care of their dogs.
> 
> Today it is going to be 69F and by Monday coming in at 78F!!! Saw how there is so much dangerous flooding in Ohio and some other areas. Hope all of you in those areas stay safe. Please don't try to drive through flooded roads!
> 
> Okay, I'm going to get dressed (I'm dressed in PJs at the moment) and get to work on the craft room again. Will try to take a break sometime and check back in on everyone. Stay safe, comfortable, and happy.
> TTYL...gwen


He needs bones from a butcher to keep his teeth busy!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I am not a gardener by any means, but Grandma's were on the north side of the house where they were sheltered the most from the bushes and trees in the fence row close to the house. Perhaps they need a sheltered area?


Mine were also on the north side and shaded by the huge boxwoods.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, if you don't have those big black ants, you can't have peonies. Peonies need those ants to open the flowers.


So true....the flowers are full of ants!
junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


My prayers are with you all.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> But more aggressive than the RSPCA I gather.


Too aggressive and think their way is the only way!! They've been known to go on private property and take pets. As I've said before, I am NOT a fan.
I think they do more harm than good.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> But more aggressive than the RSPCA I gather.


Too aggressive and think their way is the only way!! They've been known to go on private property and take pets. As I've said before, I am NOT a fan.
I think they do more harm than good.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> But more aggressive than the RSPCA I gather.


OOPS!


----------



## Normaedern

I am so sorry, Sugar. Prayers for all your family.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Happy Belated Mothers' Day to everyone! I had a lovely day yesterday..went for a 3 course lunch with younger DS, pregnant DIL, her parents, GM & brother, then back to their house. They also gave me perfume and chocolates, and older DS came round in the morning with flowers and a voucher for an afternoon tea for 4, so that's lunch sorted for the girls and I next time we meet! :thumbup: We're up and organised as we were expecting Luke this morning, but after a few phone calls (began to panic that something was wrong) it turned out that Luke's mum had got the days mixed up and the wee one was with psycho granny. I was just relieved that everything was ok, but DH was spitting feathers!....at me of course, he wouldn't have said a word to Luke's mum! :roll:


I hope you spit those feathers right back at him with a few of your own included. Why do men always blame their wives when we have nothing to do with the mix-up!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


I will be praying for a quick and easy passing to her forever home. And peace and comfort for all the family left behind.
Junek


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> p40 and ready for bed. Today was last day for cleaning old house. Tomorrow keys get handed in after I go and retrieve some from the windows. Glad that is over with. I think it looks pretty good, but due to some damage, we won't get the bond back.
> 
> I have one day to regenerate energies b4 3 day course for employment agency. Will also have to unload car and trailer of last items to come over, which includes comfy chair for my room. Next will be to find dvd player and get DSF to decide which tv I will be using and watch some of my dvds.
> 
> Best part will be finally having time to do some crafting as I need to get some decorated shopping totes done for market.
> 
> Night all


Glad you've got the old place clleaned up adn finished. You could have done without a course right now.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


Oh, my dear. I am so sorry. I will add you and your family to my prayers for comfort and peace.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


Sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I hope you spit those feathers right back at him with a few of your own included. Why do men always blame their wives when we have nothing to do with the mix-up!?
> Junek


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry to read this Darowil. I will pray the same.


darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you for the advise. She ended up not using it as I just wanted it on hand it she started to dehydrate. I WILL keep your advise in mind for the future. It is so good having so many nurses/medically trained folks here to offer guidance. {{{HUGS}}}


darowil said:


> Imodium should not be used for diarrohea caused by a bug- you need ot out the system ASAP and immodium slows it down (can use if must travel etc or for other causes of diarrhoea.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Again, thanks for the suggestion Margaret. {{HUGS again}}


darowil said:


> Might be worth anti-histamine tablets as well. You will have fibbers floating round the room and they could cause problems in other areas as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


So sorry to hear of your ex's passing. Hugs for you and your's.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad DD is on the upswing. A visit from mom is always good. 


TNS said:


> Arum lilies suggest funerals to me too, must be a British custom. I love Lilly of the valley, both the flower and the perfume and they don't mean funerals to me! When I was little we used to collect posies of violets in church on Mothering Sunday to give to our mothers, and my mum always collected one for her mum, my grandma, so I associate sweet violets with mum.
> 
> I'm now back in Guernsey after visiting DD in England. She really appreciated my visit and is dealing with her "wobble". It's so unlike her to feel down so I was rather concerned. She had lots of work to do ( study) but we did spend Sat morning visiting Uppingham a lovely old town a hours drive from her, and had lunch out, then returned to her house for her to study whilst I cleaned and gardened for her. I flew to / from East Midlands airport, and took a photo of the bus stop sign which just might be of interest to one of the TP....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the throat clears up quickly Melody. Sending you healing vibes and a {{HUG}}.


gagesmom said:


> Hello all. It is 12:30am and I have finally gotten caught up reading the tp. I have been busy with work and feeling off. I woke up the last 2 mornings with a sore throat. Today it has felt like I am swallowing glass.  I came home from work and crawled in to bed about 4pm and slept til 7 pm. I am headed back to bed now. Have tomorrow and Tuesday off. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO


Bonnie7591 said:


> Excellent way of thinking!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well said Sonja. And Nicho, congratulations on a successful career and now retirement!


Swedenme said:


> The words will come on the day just say how you really feel . It does not have to be perfect . It will be an emotional day no doubt you will feel a bit silly afterwards but doesn't everyone after making any kind of speech
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Eeeewww.....stepping on slugs barefoot....make me shiver & quiver.


Swedenme said:


> I have that many slugs and snails that if you go out at night in the summer time and walk down my drive you best were shoes as I found out one night when I was barefoot there are hundreds of them everywhere . It's like the ugly bug ball . The drive is covered on the mornings by silvery squiggly lines everywhere
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from great bend where it is -2.2c/28f at 09:02. Seth is here and raring to go. He is mixing orange juice up because he can. I should not have showed him how. &#128561;&#128561; 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone 
Have a wonderful day one and all


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for a quick passing and for comfort for all.


darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shhhhh....don't give them any ideas! Crazy enough.


darowil said:


> Maybe Guide Dogs?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto....and I'm sure you made a good & patient sounding board while your DH went on a rant about it.


Normaedern said:


> KateB, I am pleased you had a lovely day, yesterday. Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I offer my condolenses to you and your children. May he rest in peace .


sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ya know we don't have any butcher shops in our town only the big grocery stores and they don't give them out/put for sale any more. Sure wish we did. The one that used to be in existance had the best meats but big business finally drove them to close. We do get him cow hooves though and other chew toys and treats.


Pup lover said:


> He needs bones from a butcher to keep his teeth busy!


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


I am so sorry - prayers being said.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Go Seth go!!! Tell Seth he can come cook for me anytime he wants! Love the pictures. We are suppose to reach 78F today. Yea spring! Of course now I can complain about the pollen and allergies! Never totally satisfied...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great bend where it is -2.2c/28f at 09:02. Seth is here and raring to go. He is mixing orange juice up because he can. I should not have showed him how. 😱😱
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone
> Have a wonderful day one and all


----------



## Grannypeg

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


My sincere condolences Sugar. Prayers coming for everyone.


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, healing energy sent your way.
Sugar, prayers for you and your family.
Margaret, prayers for you and your family.
Kate, love seeing pics of Luke. What wonderful memories you are making.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Spider, what have I done, to deserve such a lovely compliment!?


Simply tried to be yourself, Julie, having learned from your own struggles.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Go Seth go!!! Tell Seth he can come cook for me anytime he wants! Love the pictures. We are suppose to reach 78F today. Yea spring! Of course now I can complain about the pollen and allergies! Never totally satisfied...LOL


I will be sure to tell him 👍👍 we are supposed to reach a whopping 7.2c/45f before dropping back down so it can snow again tonight. 😱😱😍😍😁😁 big yes the dreaded pollen season is soon upon us. Right now maple syrup season here. I've moticed a few people with their buckets out.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


I'm so sorry to hear that . Condolences to you and your children


----------



## nittergma

Love the pictures Caren. The coffee looks like my white dog, so cute! I read chrissy is sick hope she feels better soon, flu is no fun that's for sure!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing once again. Been snowing off and on all night. Has been a long night here. Chrissy called me yesterday afternoon, she is not feeling well. I brought her home for the night, she still looks a little greenish.
> 
> Coffee today and a HAPPY MOTHERING DAY ❤❤ To all those MUMS celebrating.
> 
> Healing hugs to all those in need.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great bend where it is -2.2c/28f at 09:02. Seth is here and raring to go. He is mixing orange juice up because he can. I should not have showed him how. &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;


What darling pix! your coffees are always the best and I don't drink coffee!


----------



## jheiens

StellaK said:


> I am in complete agreement about religion. You can believe anyway you wish; but let me believe the way I believe also. Then we can get along very well. StellaK


I feel I should step into this conversation about now. I've tried to keep my mouth shut on this topic but can't let it go any longer.

I, too, am a ''born-again'' Christian.

Having put that out there, let me also add that as one, I have more than enough to do while trying to live as Christ would have me to do. My responsibility is to live as close to His example--loving and caring for those who come across my path each day, meeting whatever needs I can, helping in whatever ways I can.

These are the reasons I must support Susan as she leads, teaches, and assists financially any of the goslings. Then there are those who are coming to her in no ''official'' way, those who come seeking her guidance and leadership--because I love her and them.

These are the reasons why I care for Tim--some days as if I were his mother. The reasons why I clean his backside without thinking about it because he cannot; why I continue to remind him of the things he needs to do for himself because he can; why I launder his bed sheets almost daily because of his incontinence; the reasons why I spend time reading with him daily; why I'm learning more Spanish than I ever wanted to learn in order to help him with that classwork--because I love him.

These are the reasons why I send PMs of encouragement, why I pray when I hear of or sense a need for healing or peace or friendship.

These are reasons why I love you, sister and brothers of my heart.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Ditto from me!
> :thumbup:


I hold a similar opinion of yourself, Norma!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Eeeewww.....stepping on slugs barefoot....make me shiver & quiver.


Me too . I never made that mistake again


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> While pam is getting down graded, I am glad to hear the ex in that description. Be careful of the wind still, and hope you keep your power.


Parts of Auckland lost power, not us though- and all is over now- ex-Pam is heading in the direction of the Chatham Islands.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great bend where it is -2.2c/28f at 09:02. Seth is here and raring to go. He is mixing orange juice up because he can. I should not have showed him how. 😱😱
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone
> Have a wonderful day one and all


Those drinks look to perfect to drink . Do you think Seth will become a famous chef when he's older and say I owe it all to my grandma or nana 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


Cathy, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## nittergma

We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!


----------



## nittergma

We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!

Sorry didn't mean to double post!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Simply tried to be yourself, Julie, having learned from your own struggles.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Dear Joy, thanks- I do hope there will prove some purpose- not that I can necessarily see it!


----------



## martina

jheiens said:


> I feel I should step into this conversation about now. I've tried to keep my mouth shut on this topic but can't let it go any longer.
> 
> I, too, am a ''born-again'' Christian.
> 
> Having put that out there, let me also add that as one, I have more than enough to do while trying to live as Christ would have me to do. My responsibility is to live as close to His example--loving and caring for those who come across my path each day, meeting whatever needs I can, helping in whatever ways I can.
> 
> These are the reasons I must support Susan as she leads, teaches, and assists financially any of the goslings. Then there are those who are coming to her in no ''official'' way, those who come seeking her guidance and leadership--because I love her and them.
> 
> These are the reasons why I care for Tim--some days as if I were his mother. The reasons why I clean his backside without thinking about it because he cannot; why I continue to remind him of the things he needs to do for himself because he can; why I launder his bed sheets almost daily because of his incontinence; the reasons why I spend time reading with him daily; why I'm learning more Spanish than I ever wanted to learn in order to help him with that classwork--because I love him.
> 
> These are the reasons why I send PMs of encouragement, why I pray when I hear of or sense a need for healing or peace or friendship.
> 
> These are reasons why I love you, sister and brothers of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. It is 12:30am and I have finally gotten caught up reading the tp. I have been busy with work and feeling off. I woke up the last 2 mornings with a sore throat. Today it has felt like I am swallowing glass.  I came home from work and crawled in to bed about 4pm and slept til 7 pm. I am headed back to bed now. Have tomorrow and Tuesday off. See you all tomorrow.


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## nittergma

Joy and others. I too have been reading the posts (backwards) and have been thinking how to comment. I am one of the "born again" too. I see my faith as a relationship with Christ not a religion and I am never pushy, or dogmatic about it. If you want to ask, fine, that's it. I love ALL of you and just hope you won't hold it against me.


jheiens said:


> I feel I should step into this conversation about now. I've tried to keep my mouth shut on this topic but can't let it go any longer.
> 
> I, too, am a ''born-again'' Christian.
> 
> Having put that out there, let me also add that as one, I have more than enough to do while trying to live as Christ would have me to do. My responsibility is to live as close to His example--loving and caring for those who come across my path each day, meeting whatever needs I can, helping in whatever ways I can.
> 
> These are the reasons I must support Susan as she leads, teaches, and assists financially any of the goslings. Then there are those who are coming to her in no ''official'' way, those who come seeking her guidance and leadership--because I love her and them.
> 
> These are the reasons why I care for Tim--some days as if I were his mother. The reasons why I clean his backside without thinking about it because he cannot; why I continue to remind him of the things he needs to do for himself because he can; why I launder his bed sheets almost daily because of his incontinence; the reasons why I spend time reading with him daily; why I'm learning more Spanish than I ever wanted to learn in order to help him with that classwork--because I love him.
> 
> These are the reasons why I send PMs of encouragement, why I pray when I hear of or sense a need for healing or peace or friendship.
> 
> These are reasons why I love you, sister and brothers of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


Prayers continue, Margaret.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


I am so sorry Cathy. You have my sympathy and prayers for you and your children.


----------



## jheiens

martina said:


> If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


You have brought tears to overflowing, Martina. I didn't want to offend Christians who walk a differing road but felt compelled to speak up. Thank you for the gracious and complimentary words.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Noni, I am so sorry things have come to this for you and your family. Please tell what I can do to help.

Sugarsugar, my condolences at the passing of your children's father. In spite of the pain of past experiences with him, I suspect that there is likely a tender spot that he used to fill--one with less pain than recently. I'm praying for peace and comfort.

Margaret, since you have expressed the hope for a gentle passing for David's mother, that is also my prayer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

My goodness Julie! I do hope it degrades quickly so you don't get hit badly!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I feel I should step into this conversation about now. I've tried to keep my mouth shut on this topic but can't let it go any longer.
> 
> I, too, am a ''born-again'' Christian.
> 
> Having put that out there, let me also add that as one, I have more than enough to do while trying to live as Christ would have me to do. My responsibility is to live as close to His example--loving and caring for those who come across my path each day, meeting whatever needs I can, helping in whatever ways I can.
> 
> These are the reasons I must support Susan as she leads, teaches, and assists financially any of the goslings. Then there are those who are coming to her in no ''official'' way, those who come seeking her guidance and leadership--because I love her and them.
> 
> These are the reasons why I care for Tim--some days as if I were his mother. The reasons why I clean his backside without thinking about it because he cannot; why I continue to remind him of the things he needs to do for himself because he can; why I launder his bed sheets almost daily because of his incontinence; the reasons why I spend time reading with him daily; why I'm learning more Spanish than I ever wanted to learn in order to help him with that classwork--because I love him.
> 
> These are the reasons why I send PMs of encouragement, why I pray when I hear of or sense a need for healing or peace or friendship.
> 
> These are reasons why I love you, sister and brothers of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And you, in my humble opinion, Joy, are a true Christian. Born again, or how ever you got to this point. You live it, you show it, you share it by your actions, and your love. You don't tell people it's only "my church" that you must attend to be a Christian. And that has been much of my experience with those who claim to be born again. Maybe I am not saying this right to get my feelings across. Please don't think that anything that I have said is against you and your beliefs. From what I have seen, in the 2 days at KAP with you last year, you LIVE the life, not TALK the life and not live it. Does that make sense? Walk the walk, not just talk the talk. What you showed to me in those 2 days, still wraps me in warm hugs just when I need them. And, darn, but I think this is going to be one of those days. Love you dearly. Sitting here in tears, don't know why.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Parts of Auckland lost power, not us though- and all is over now- ex-Pam is heading in the direction of the Chatham Islands.


So good to hear you made it thru safely. Prayers for all who are and have been in the path.


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


Thank you, Martina, for saying in three short sentences, what I just tried to say in a very long, and probably confusing post!


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> Joy and others. I too have been reading the posts (backwards) and have been thinking how to comment. I am one of the "born again" too. I see my faith as a relationship with Christ not a religion and I am never pushy, or dogmatic about it. If you want to ask, fine, that's it. I love ALL of you and just hope you won't hold it against me.


I won't hold it against you. I will hold you to my heart!


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!


I am sorry. I have no idea what to suggest. Just prayers that you find a solution.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> My goodness Julie! I do hope it degrades quickly so you don't get hit badly!!


Not only has it been downgraded, but it is now off to the Chatham Islands out east- hope it continues to downgrade- for their sake's. I have not yet heard the mornings news, but the worst affected in New Zealand is likely to have been the Gisborne area, where at last report. last night the rivers were 8 metres higher than normal. We had rain and some wind- and in some areas power outages- but nothing too major. Not like the Islands of Vanuatu and also I gather Tuvalu was badly affected by it. Communication systems to many of these places are down.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> So good to hear you made it thru safely. Prayers for all who are and have been in the path.


Thanks, I am hoping to contribute a little to a couple of the disaster relief collections.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> And, darn, but I think this is going to be one of those days. Love you dearly. Sitting here in tears, don't know why.


Join the group. Noni and I are shedding a few also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

I'm sure they will help a lot thank you.


tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry. I have no idea what to suggest. Just prayers that you find a solution.


----------



## nittergma

God bless you Tami. Thank you


tami_ohio said:


> I won't hold it against you. I will hold you to my heart!


----------



## Pup lover

Sugar prayers and hugs for you and your kids.

Darowil prayers for a quick and peaceful passing and hugs

I agree PETA is an extreme that i don't agree with.

As far as religion, don't care what anyone practices, actions towards others speak more than anything anyone can say. This is a wonderful place where everyone honestly cares about each other and our differences only make us more special.


----------



## martina

Sugar and Darowil, you are in my prayers as are all with problems. Take care everyone.
A cold drizzly day here so indoors again. Going to sort out some parcels to post tomorrow when the post office is open.


----------



## nittergma

If I could get my computer to post a picture I would. I'll try looking up "help topics" to see if I'm missing something. For some reason they just disappear when I look for them to post them here and on facebook.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can we see any of the drawings?


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Join the group. Noni and I are shedding a few also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> If I could get my computer to post a picture I would. I'll try looking up "help topics" to see if I'm missing something. For some reason they just disappear when I look for them to post them here and on facebook.


Noni, click quote reply. Under the text box we type in there are 3 browse buttons. click on the first one, select your picture from the file you have it stored in. Either double click on the picture, or click on it once, then click open. That will put the link from your computer in the box beside the browse button you clicked on. If you want to post another, do the same thing with the next browse button. DO NOT click preview! If you do, it will remove the photos from the browse boxes. Click send as usual. You can go back into the post to edit it with captions for the photos.


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


I totally agree . I was trying to find the right words but Martina has said perfectly what I was thinking . I would just like to add I wish you and your family lots of joy and happiness and lots of funding 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna

Margaret, sending peaceful thoughts to you & yours at this hard time.

Sugarsugar, my condolences to you & family on this passing. 

Melody, hope the throat clears up fast.

Healing thoughts to all others in need.


----------



## nittergma

He is doing great. He is a cross. His father is a LaMancha and Mom is an Alpine. LaManchas have very tiny or no ears so he is unique looking and very sweet! (I'm still trying to get pics on here)


Gweniepooh said:


> Noni how is the baby buck doing?


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> Arum lilies suggest funerals to me too, must be a British custom. I love Lilly of the valley, both the flower and the perfume and they don't mean funerals to me! When I was little we used to collect posies of violets in church on Mothering Sunday to give to our mothers, and my mum always collected one for her mum, my grandma, so I associate sweet violets with mum.


Lily of the valley is my "birth month flower," and I have always loved them, though rarely seen them in person. To me they signify tranquility (always envision a quiet green place for some reason). Chrysanthemums and gladiolus are the flowers I always associate with funerals and I don't care for either of them.

Glad your DD is climbing upward out of the wobble. We all have times like that, and she's very fortunate that you are there for her.


----------



## nittergma

Oh Gwen your craft room looks like so much fun!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> Join the group. Noni and I are shedding a few also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue 
I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus 
Sonja


----------



## Pup lover

nittergma said:


> If I could get my computer to post a picture I would. I'll try looking up "help topics" to see if I'm missing something. For some reason they just disappear when I look for them to post them here and on facebook.


Do you save them to a specific place on your computer so you can find them again? I either use our pictures folder for things I'm keeping, if i see it on one site and want to post to another but not keep it i save it to my desk top and then delete it after.


----------



## nittergma

I saw the downloads when I was skimming earlier. Would you mind telling me the page number again?


cmaliza said:


> ~~~They didn't come through as I had wished, but I hope you can download them. I could. Enjoy!
> Current standings...as of 9 minutes ago:
> Perano-25th; Turner-26th; Fressineau-53rd; Phillips-8th; Wilmshurst-52nd; Cooke-57th; Campeau-6th; Honda-61st; Failor-45th; Benja-36th; Neff-17th. Unfortunately, Clevelanders- Roalofs has scratched. Haven't found out why yet.


----------



## nittergma

They end up in a picture manager program or one I had for another camera and they don't want to transfer here for some reason. I'm not good at making folders maybe I'd better learn how.


Pup lover said:


> Do you save them to a specific place on your computer so you can find them again? I either use our pictures folder for things I'm keeping, if i see it on one site and want to post to another but not keep it i save it to my desk top and then delete it after.


----------



## jheiens

Sonja, so glad to hear of your son's good news today. I know you are so happy for him.

Ohio Joy

Seriously, now I must get to knitting on that blanket.


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> Sonja, so glad to hear of your son's good news today. I know you are so happy for him.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Seriously, now I must get to knitting on that blanket.


Thank you


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


That's wonderful news Sonja. You must feel so relieved.


----------



## nittergma

tami_ohio said:


> Noni, click quote reply. Under the text box we type in there are 3 browse buttons. click on the first one, select your picture from the file you have it stored in. Either double click on the picture, or click on it once, then click open. That will put the link from your computer in the box beside the browse button you clicked on. If you want to post another, do the same thing with the next browse button. DO NOT click preview! If you do, it will remove the photos from the browse boxes. Click send as usual. You can go back into the post to edit it with captions for the photos.


 My pics don't seem to be in the files that come up. I have to find out how to move them. I have several drawings scanned but they don't come up. I'll find someone to move them for me if I can


----------



## nittergma

great about your son!


Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123

Sonja, wonderful news about your son.


----------



## jknappva

Good morning, Caren. Lovely coffees..too cute to drink. Seth is such a big boy. He's lucky to have a nana that lets him help in the kitchen.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Sugar, my condolences to you and your children

Darowil, I hope that your' MIL has a peaceful passing.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I feel I should step into this conversation about now. I've tried to keep my mouth shut on this topic but can't let it go any longer.
> 
> I, too, am a ''born-again'' Christian.
> 
> Having put that out there, let me also add that as one, I have more than enough to do while trying to live as Christ would have me to do. My responsibility is to live as close to His example--loving and caring for those who come across my path each day, meeting whatever needs I can, helping in whatever ways I can.
> 
> These are the reasons I must support Susan as she leads, teaches, and assists financially any of the goslings. Then there are those who are coming to her in no ''official'' way, those who come seeking her guidance and leadership--because I love her and them.
> 
> These are the reasons why I care for Tim--some days as if I were his mother. The reasons why I clean his backside without thinking about it because he cannot; why I continue to remind him of the things he needs to do for himself because he can; why I launder his bed sheets almost daily because of his incontinence; the reasons why I spend time reading with him daily; why I'm learning more Spanish than I ever wanted to learn in order to help him with that classwork--because I love him.
> 
> These are the reasons why I send PMs of encouragement, why I pray when I hear of or sense a need for healing or peace or friendship.
> 
> These are reasons why I love you, sister and brothers of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And you are an inspiration to us all, dear Joy. I consider myself a born-again Christian. I meant no disservice to you or anyone else of faith. It's people of any faith who are extreme in their beliefs that think their way is the only way to salvation.
Please, everyone, believe I meant no disrespect for anyone and their religion.
Hugs to all,
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen, STOP reading, your not allowed to know the following information. (Just trying to comply with your request of no enabling) :thumbup: 

I got an email from Simply Socks Yarn Company. They have quite a few selections on sale for half price. I broke down and ordered enough of one color for a sweater. Though I dont need any yarn at all! the yardage for the price is not bad and if I'm going to buy would rather do it on sale. I'm very good at justifying the things I do. :mrgreen:  

Hope all have a great day! Partial week this week, then next week is Spring Break.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


Great news, Sonja. At least that's a little less stress for you.
Junek


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


My thoughts are with you and your DH. I hope MIL has an easy passing if her quality of life is compromised, sad as it will be to lose her.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.

I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


Gentle comforting hugs to you and all his family. It did sound rather inevitable in the circumstances, but I know that does not make it any easier at present.


----------



## martina

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


Great news. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Swedenme

Grannypeg said:


> That's wonderful news Sonja. You must feel so relieved.


Thank you. I am .


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, wonderful news about your son.


Thank you and thank you to Noni too


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I will be sure to tell him 👍👍 we are supposed to reach a whopping 7.2c/45f before dropping back down so it can snow again tonight. 😱😱😍😍😁😁 big yes the dreaded pollen season is soon upon us. Right now maple syrup season here. I've moticed a few people with their buckets out.


More clever coffees and lots of foodie pics! Thanks.
I'm so jealous of those who can collect and make their own maple syrup. Not possible here, I think. At least no one does it. I always used to associate it only with Canada but obviously thats wrong.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Great news, Sonja. At least that's a little less stress for you.
> Junek


Thank you June . I didn't realise how tense I was till he phoned with the results . And thank you to Martina too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


Hello purple glad you are having a wonderful time with your family . Beautiful pictures of grand children . How come everyone on here has such gorgeous grandchildren 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


Such sweet pictures! Your grands always look so happy, as do all of you!


----------



## TNS

Sonja, so happy for you to have good news about eldest son.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> He is doing great. He is a cross. His father is a LaMancha and Mom is an Alpine. LaManchas have very tiny or no ears so he is unique looking and very sweet! (I'm still trying to get pics on here)


How are the frozen pipes coming with thawing? I am hoping you have running water again, with no burst pipes!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> My pics don't seem to be in the files that come up. I have to find out how to move them. I have several drawings scanned but they don't come up. I'll find someone to move them for me if I can


If you can find them, minimize the screen they are on. Then open your picture folder. At the top of the folder/screen there should be someplace that has a button that says "new folder" click on that, name the folder, then click and hold on the picture you want in that file, and "drag" it to the folder you want it in, OR you can copy and paste it to that folder.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm so sorry that you have to make these decisions. One thing if you sell them you would benefit financially. Have you heard from Walmart yet? Keeping you in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


nittergma said:


> We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto!


martina said:


> If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


You have such cute grandchildren! I want to reach in and snuggle them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wasn't offended at all; was touched by your sincerity and admire your devotion.


jheiens said:


> You have brought tears to overflowing, Martina. I didn't want to offend Christians who walk a differing road but felt compelled to speak up. Thank you for the gracious and complimentary words.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> Sonja, so happy for you to have good news about eldest son.


Thank you very much and thank you Tammi too 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tami your words were right on! Thank you for saying this so eloquently. We love you Joy!


tami_ohio said:


> And you, in my humble opinion, Joy, are a true Christian. Born again, or how ever you got to this point. You live it, you show it, you share it by your actions, and your love. You don't tell people it's only "my church" that you must attend to be a Christian. And that has been much of my experience with those who claim to be born again. Maybe I am not saying this right to get my feelings across. Please don't think that anything that I have said is against you and your beliefs. From what I have seen, in the 2 days at KAP with you last year, you LIVE the life, not TALK the life and not live it. Does that make sense? Walk the walk, not just talk the talk. What you showed to me in those 2 days, still wraps me in warm hugs just when I need them. And, darn, but I think this is going to be one of those days. Love you dearly. Sitting here in tears, don't know why.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> That's wonderful news Sonja. You must feel so relieved.


ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks....you are more than welcome to come "play"!


nittergma said:


> Oh Gwen your craft room looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Excellent news Sonja!!!


Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam

have I missed something here - and why are you getting rid of everything? --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Also, tomorrow, ie Monday I will see what else, do you want baby yarn, 3 ply, 4 ply Think what you plan to make and I will see what I can help you with, even have some bulky, DMC thread and crochet thread (Doily type), plenty of Dazzle and worsted pompadour( silver thread wrapped around yarn)
> 
> Know with my illnesses it is imperitive that I get rid of as much as I can of everything as soon as I can. My son doesn't want any of it, so it's up to me to get rid of it or it will go in the trash, furniture and all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

June you are just so precious. I don't think anyone would picture you as intentionally being disrespectful. {{{HUGS}}}}


jknappva said:


> And you are an inspiration to us all, dear Joy. I consider myself a born-again Christian. I meant no disservice to you or anyone else of faith. It's people of any faith who are extreme in their beliefs that think their way is the only way to salvation.
> Please, everyone, believe I meant no disrespect for anyone and their religion.
> Hugs to all,
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news Sonja!!!


Thank you very much Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO!!! I must confess....I ordered some yarn last night and this morning (not from here)....and I SWEAR I spent HOURS searching my stash and REALLY didn't have any the weight and color needed for a present!!! Cross my heart! And the one I did find I didn't have enough of!!! Honest! And like you.....I'm VERY good at being able to justify just about any yarn purchase!


Pup lover said:


> Gwen, STOP reading, your not allowed to know the following information. (Just trying to comply with your request of no enabling) :thumbup:
> 
> I got an email from Simply Socks Yarn Company. They have quite a few selections on sale for half price. I broke down and ordered enough of one color for a sweater. Though I dont need any yarn at all! the yardage for the price is not bad and if I'm going to buy would rather do it on sale. I'm very good at justifying the things I do. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope all have a great day! Partial week this week, then next week is Spring Break.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ahhhhh....Spring Break.....one of the perks of working in a school!

Oh...did go to the sock website and DID NOT make a single purchase! Aren't you proud of me??? LOL


Pup lover said:


> Gwen, STOP reading, your not allowed to know the following information. (Just trying to comply with your request of no enabling) :thumbup:
> 
> I got an email from Simply Socks Yarn Company. They have quite a few selections on sale for half price. I broke down and ordered enough of one color for a sweater. Though I dont need any yarn at all! the yardage for the price is not bad and if I'm going to buy would rather do it on sale. I'm very good at justifying the things I do. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope all have a great day! Partial week this week, then next week is Spring Break.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful children!


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


----------



## iamsam

sorry I have not been on = Saturday my computer started giving me trouble and by early evening I had lost all internet connections. so I started a full scan to see if there was a virus or something doing the "dirty" to my computer. not sure how long the scan lasted - when I went to bed at 2am this morning it was still running - it must have taken about 30 hours for the scan. got all of that fixed but still no internet. when I have no internet we have no telephone, no wifi - no nothing. so Heidi called the cable company and to make a long story short it was on their end - took most of the morning to get it straightened around. 

can I believe it is Monday and there are 56 pages already - will take me a while to get caught up so best get started.

the truant officer came to talk to Ayden today - yes - he decided to stay home - told him next time she would bring a policeman with her and they would take him to school in handcuffs. kind of put the fear of god into the boy which was good. she gave Heidi her card for Heidi to call the next time he doesn't want to go to school.

very hazy sunshine today - wonder if it will burn through - the temp is around 50° so it isn't too bad outside. the breeze is cool though - it it would stop you could sit outside and be comfortable.

off to start reading. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry about the loss of internet, etc. Glad it wasn't your computer and that it is now fixed.

ALSO glad Ayden had this visit! Hope he really had the beejeezus scared out of him and that this will be the end of "I don't want to go to school." Also hope Heidi will follow through IF it doesn't and makes the call. {{HUGS}} to Heidi; I know this must be hard on her too.



thewren said:


> sorry I have not been on = Saturday my computer started giving me trouble and by early evening I had lost all internet connections. so I started a full scan to see if there was a virus or something doing the "dirty" to my computer. not sure how long the scan lasted - when I went to bed at 2am this morning it was still running - it must have taken about 30 hours for the scan. got all of that fixed but still no internet. when I have no internet we have no telephone, no wifi - no nothing. so Heidi called the cable company and to make a long story short it was on their end - took most of the morning to get it straightened around.
> 
> can I believe it is Monday and there are 56 pages already - will take me a while to get caught up so best get started.
> 
> the truant officer came to talk to Ayden today - yes - he decided to stay home - told him next time she would bring a policeman with her and they would take him to school in handcuffs. kind of put the fear of god into the boy which was good. she gave Heidi her card for Heidi to call the next time he doesn't want to go to school.
> 
> very hazy sunshine today - wonder if it will burn through - the temp is around 50° so it isn't too bad outside. the breeze is cool though - it it would stop you could sit outside and be comfortable.
> 
> off to start reading. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar, My sincerest Condolences on the loss of your ex. I know this is a difficult time for you and your children. Big Hugs.


----------



## budasha

Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol) 

Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.

I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!

I'm off to get my taxes done now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about the loss of internet, etc. Glad it wasn't your computer and that it is now fixed.
> 
> ALSO glad Ayden had this visit! Hope he really had the beejeezus scared out of him and that this will be the end of "I don't want to go to school." Also hope Heidi will follow through IF it doesn't and makes the call. {{HUGS}} to Heidi; I know this must be hard on her too.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol)
> 
> Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.
> 
> I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!
> 
> I'm off to get my taxes done now.


Sorry to hear your news. Prayers going your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol)
> 
> Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.
> 
> I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!
> 
> I'm off to get my taxes done now.


Sorry to hear about the needed surgery but do hope this doctor can get all the infection out. This really affects one's over all health. It will certainly be nice when this is all over and you are healed. I know being on this side of it and anticipating is no fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, What a time with the computer. At least you have the scan done and know anything that snuck in is now terminated even though that wasn't the cause of no internet. What a time with Ayden. In a way it must be a relief to you that someone came and talked to him and I'm sure part of that talk to him was for Heidi's benefit too. Terrible they had to scare him about handcuffs though. I'm hoping Heidi has gotten the message so there will be no more problem.


----------



## Grannypeg

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


The grandchildren are beautiful.


----------



## martina

budasha said:


> Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol)
> 
> Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.
> 
> I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!
> 
> I'm off to get my taxes done now.


Dentist and Taxes? You need some yarn therapy quickly.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone it is 2:45pm and I am just getting on now. Slept in this morning which was nice. Today is the first day of March break. I have today and tomorrow off. I bought a Lego set for Gage the other day and we put it together this morning. Throat is still sore and feel yucky today.  sharing a pic of the pups also.


----------



## gagesmom

Sugar my deepest sympathies to you and your family


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 2:45pm and I am just getting on now. Slept in this morning which was nice. Today is the first day of March break. I have today and tomorrow off. I bought a Lego set for Gage the other day and we put it together this morning. Throat is still sore and feel yucky today.  sharing a pic of the pups also.


Sorry to hear you are not feeling any better 
I remember the Lego sets well from airport and police sets with older 2 to harry potter sets with youngest 
Love the picture of the pups they have the right idea . My dog goes to sleep on her back with her legs stuck up in the air . It just looks weird 
Sonja


----------



## nittergma

Sam I hope the visit with the Truant officer helps. Nothing like reality hitting!
Budasha I hope your surgery goes ok and you don't have too much pain. Doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## nittergma

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 2:45pm and I am just getting on now. Slept in this morning which was nice. Today is the first day of March break. I have today and tomorrow off. I bought a Lego set for Gage the other day and we put it together this morning. Throat is still sore and feel yucky today.  sharing a pic of the pups also.


  Nap time!


----------



## gagesmom

We just spotted the first Robin in the tree out in front of our building. Spring is on the way!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

That's why I'd rather sell them and it would be easier. I'm supposed to hear from Walmart today but they also said they might call Wednesday. If they don't call by then I'll call them (my husband has been through this several times with his job search). Oh well if it's meant to be it's meant to be and if not I'll look for something else. They are hiring for the Garden dept. so it would be something I'd like.


Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so sorry that you have to make these decisions. One thing if you sell them you would benefit financially. Have you heard from Walmart yet? Keeping you in prayer. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## nittergma

Thanks for asking. Fortunately the first warm day they thawed out and the only damage was the pump which was old anyway. I almost cried for joy at the first hot water!


tami_ohio said:


> How are the frozen pipes coming with thawing? I am hoping you have running water again, with no burst pipes!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhhh....Spring Break.....one of the perks of working in a school!
> 
> Oh...did go to the sock website and DID NOT make a single purchase! Aren't you proud of me??? LOL


If "not a _single_ purchase" how many did you make?? :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

if it really bothers her bonnie you could always suggest she go in and straighten it up. people like that are such an aggravation. I figure if I am comfortable I really don't need to worry about what others think - they don't live here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness he didn't break them open, what a mess that would be.
> 
> Gwen, I'm so glad to see those pictures of the craft room. I'm always telling DH mine looks like a bomb has gone off in there, 2 sewing machines, the printer, a toddler bed for GD & most of my craft stuff( there are a few rubbermaid tubs in the basement) & soon all my bedding plants will be in there too. DH cousins wife likes to make a point of telling people what a mess I have in there even though the rest of the house is always presentable to try to embarrass me. I justify some of the mess because I'm always working on several things.
> I'm looking forward to seeing your new storage system.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:



> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


Your GKs are so cute. I know you've enjoyed your time with them.


----------



## TNS

Good to see you back Sam, sorry about your continued computer woes. Do you think Ayden will toe the line now? It's such a worry when you don't know any real reason for the truanting.


----------



## iamsam

looks like tasmania got a little windy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


----------



## iamsam

what were the islands under the eye of they cyclone? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it just possible people might be interested to see the satelite imagery of Cyclone Pam which is now affecting our weather- we are forecast 10 days in the low 20's (C) and rain.
> 
> Edit she has been down-graded to a category 2, although there are warnings of tidal surges for the coastlines, tomorrow will probably be very windy.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> looks like tasmania got a little windy. --- sam


I don't believe it was any where near Tasmania- that is to the south of mainland Australia- if it did it was not from Pam.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 2:45pm and I am just getting on now. Slept in this morning which was nice. Today is the first day of March break. I have today and tomorrow off. I bought a Lego set for Gage the other day and we put it together this morning. Throat is still sore and feel yucky today.  sharing a pic of the pups also.


Looks like the Legos were fun! The pups have sure grown.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> We just spotted the first Robin in the tree out in front of our building. Spring is on the way!!!!! :thumbup:


Wow your robins are a lot bigger than our tiny robins plus ours stay all year round . There is always one in my garden somewhere . It comes right up onto the patio 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what were the islands under the eye of they cyclone? --- sam


Vanuatu, Sam, which with Tuvalu took the worst of the storm.


----------



## iamsam

happy mother's day Josephine - hope you are having a grand time. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Mothers Day in France is in May and traditionally lily if the valley are given to mothers.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap all of you in warm soothing healing energy - this has to be unsetting to all involved. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh 23 pages behind!
> 
> Gwen.... have I missed the unveiling of the room??
> 
> Update... pretty rough day yesterday... I was at the hospital with my DS and ex was waking on and off, woke pannicked and frightened and ended up needing to be sedated a bit again. He just looked wild eyed and was crying and shaking his head and fighting against restraints on wrists (to stop him pulling out tubes etc). It was pretty upsetting for us to see him fighting goodness knows what demons. Anyway DS was there today and tells me that breathing tube is out, restraints are off. He seems to be understanding what is happening now.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> We just spotted the first Robin in the tree out in front of our building. Spring is on the way!!!!! :thumbup:


Our first robins turned up before the snowfall!! Bet they wished they'd waited a few weeks longer. But we usually see them the last of January and they were right on time!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.

Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.

DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


----------



## iamsam

sending lots of healing energy to dd so she is soon back in the pink. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, my BFF Marianne does "shop" here when she visits; actually just tell her to help herself and if she picks something I've planned for I just say nope, can't have that one. DH is always on the lookout for yarn when he goes to yard sales/flea markets so I built a stash rather large. Last weekend he came home with a handful of the old aluminum straights (which I do not use anymore) so pleased with himself. I thanked him but suggested he leave picking the needles to me...LOL
> 
> DD has been up and down all night now with diahrea (sp?). Will get her some imodium once the drug store opens.


----------



## iamsam

I would have just handed her the sweeper and dust cloth. don't you just want to smack people like that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> DH cousins wife does not sound like a nice person . It is your house you can have it as messy or as clean as you want . When the boys were little and there were toys etc everywhere I used to just say to SIL( same attitude) it's clean underneath the mess and as long as we are happy that's all that matters
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new binding pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


A very pretty combination of colours, Daralene!


----------



## iamsam

a belated happy birthday strawberry4u - hope it was a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot- today (the 15th) is Stawberry4U 's birthday
> So many Happy Returns, Sharon!


----------



## nittergma

My daughter and I say pie day means yum.yum.yum. pie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A very pretty combination of colours, Daralene!


Thank you.


----------



## nittergma

Very pretty! Love the colors!


Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new binding pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new binding pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


Sounds like you had a lovely time with your family 
Your ascot is very beautiful , lovely colours 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from great bend where it is -2.2c/28f at 09:02. Seth is here and raring to go. He is mixing orange juice up because he can. I should not have showed him how. 😱😱
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone
> Have a wonderful day one and all


I love the juice...I remember the pitcher!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Very pretty! Love the colors!


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely time with your family
> Your ascot is very beautiful , lovely colours
> Sonja


Thank you. I see you got good news on your son. I'm behind again but beginning to think many of us are, so I'm glad I saw that. Ulcerative colitis can be so debilitating along with crohns. Glad to hear he is doing good. Our DIL's mother couldn't join us last night as all she's been able to eat for about 2 wks. is rice. They are probably going to end up back at the doctor's if there is no change soon.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> June you are just so precious. I don't think anyone would picture you as intentionally being disrespectful. {{{HUGS}}}}


Gwen, I can't think of anyone here at the Tea Party who would intentionally be disrespectful to anyone else here. For some reason (Sam's leadership, perhaps?), we just don't do that to each other.

And if one of us does feel that a post was a tad brusque or sharp, I think we are careful enough of each others feelings and dignity that we would stop to realize that such was not the intention of the heart of any poster at all--even if, for a bit, we were taken aback by it.

Did I make myself clear or just confuse the point?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhhh....Spring Break.....one of the perks of working in a school!
> 
> Oh...did go to the sock website and DID NOT make a single purchase! Aren't you proud of me??? LOL


Yes very proud!!! Yes, I can definitely get used to the holidays, wish i got the summer to buy you can't have everything i guess.


----------



## jheiens

budasha said:


> I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!


You called?? lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> sorry I have not been on = Saturday my computer started giving me trouble and by early evening I had lost all internet connections. so I started a full scan to see if there was a virus or something doing the "dirty" to my computer. not sure how long the scan lasted - when I went to bed at 2am this morning it was still running - it must have taken about 30 hours for the scan. got all of that fixed but still no internet. when I have no internet we have no telephone, no wifi - no nothing. so Heidi called the cable company and to make a long story short it was on their end - took most of the morning to get it straightened around.
> 
> can I believe it is Monday and there are 56 pages already - will take me a while to get caught up so best get started.
> 
> the truant officer came to talk to Ayden today - yes - he decided to stay home - told him next time she would bring a policeman with her and they would take him to school in handcuffs. kind of put the fear of god into the boy which was good. she gave Heidi her card for Heidi to call the next time he doesn't want to go to school.
> 
> very hazy sunshine today - wonder if it will burn through - the temp is around 50° so it isn't too bad outside. the breeze is cool though - it it would stop you could sit outside and be comfortable.
> 
> off to start reading. --- sam


Not sure how they got to this point, I've missed a few weeks, but glad that it made an impression on him. Hope he remembers it without having to go to that next step.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, I just saw the post about your MIL. So sorry to hear this and sending you all love, prayers, and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Puplover, Did DH start his new job today?


----------



## iamsam

why did they take the dog? --- sam



jknappva said:


> From what I understand ,that wasn't supposed to happen right after it was picked up. Of course, the person who picked up the dog originally was the fall guy. But you would think other people would know what was going on.
> I am NOT a fan of PETA. I think they misrepresent themselves.
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I see you got good news on your son. I'm behind again but beginning to think many of us are, so I'm glad I saw that. Ulcerative colitis can be so debilitating along with crohns. Glad to hear he is doing good. Our DIL's mother couldn't join us last night as all she's been able to eat for about 2 wks. is rice. They are probably going to end up back at the doctor's if there is no change soon.


Thank you . I'm glad for his sake . He never ever complains even when he was having his chemo and had to stop taking his medication the nurses all loved him and when he was in another part of the hospital having he's 12hour operation they kept coming to see how it was going and visited him afterwards Karen his Macmillan nurse says they still ask how he is doing
I hope your DIL s mother gets her problems sorted soon ,it can't be good for her to be just eating rice


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> Puplover, Did DH start his new job today?


Yes he did waiting for him to get home to hear how it went!! Thanks for remembering. How are you doing? Did you get everything moved back upstairs?

Have been doing a marathon watching of Chasing Life on the dvr. Love this series, gives a pretty realistic look at dealing with cancer and treatment and the different ways people in your life react.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm glad for his sake . He never ever complains even when he was having his chemo and had to stop taking his medication the nurses all loved him and when he was in another part of the hospital having he's 12hour operation they kept coming to see how it was going and visited him afterwards Karen his Macmillan nurse says they still ask how he is doing
> I hope your DIL s mother gets her problems sorted soon ,it can't be good for her to be just eating rice


She had a malignant tumor on her spine that they couldn't get all of it, so we are hoping it is just this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Yes he did waiting for him to get home to hear how it went!! Thanks for remembering. How are you doing? Did you get everything moved back upstairs?
> 
> Have been doing a marathon watching of Chasing Life on the dvr. Love this series, gives a pretty realistic look at dealing with cancer and treatment and the different ways people in your life react.


You must have your fingers, legs, and eyes crossed. Oooh, skip the eyes, that hurts. I know you can't tell much from the first day but I really hope it went well and that the people are supportive and nice to work with. Yes, I have most everything upstairs but kept duplicates of some things down here so I don't have to go back up if I am going out later in the day. Jewelry is a real problem, so often don't wear any as I forget to get it in the morning for the night. LOL.

I didn't know about this series. Must see if I can watch it online.


----------



## iamsam

great work Julie - great color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> progress on the ribbing for the shrug- I have no idea of my total count, other then that it is a multiple of 4!


----------



## iamsam

I'm ready for a picture anytime now. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have any of you set of knitting something and thought this looks really nice and then by the time you have nearly finished it you just don't even want to look at it ever again that's how I feel about my latest baby set . All I can see is stripes . I only have the 2sides of the top to sew up and I keep looking at it and thinking yuuuk . But I suppose I will finish it . Someone might like it . I always seem to have problems with boy out fits . I never seem to get the colour right I'm going to look and see if I can find a little sailor romper suit I think I might like knitting one of those
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> You called?? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Funny


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great work Julie - great color. --- sam


It is more of an airforce blue, to the eye. Thanks Sam, I have more than 3 inches now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm glad for his sake . He never ever complains even when he was having his chemo and had to stop taking his medication the nurses all loved him and when he was in another part of the hospital having he's 12hour operation they kept coming to see how it was going and visited him afterwards Karen his Macmillan nurse says they still ask how he is doing
> I hope your DIL s mother gets her problems sorted soon ,it can't be good for her to be just eating rice


Your son sounds like a very special person. Especially with all the interests people are taking in him still. To me that is the most important thing, the spirit of the person. You must be so proud of him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is more of an airforce blue, to the eye. Thanks Sam, I have more than 3 inches now.


I must go looking. Julie, I think you must have smoke signals going up from your needles. I know you do such beautiful patterns in all your work too.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> I'm ready for a picture anytime now. ---- sam


Here you are then .lets see what you think


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> She had a malignant tumor on her spine that they couldn't get all of it, so we are hoping it is just this.


So sorry to hear this . Must be such a worry for her family 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I must go looking. Julie, I think you must have smoke signals going up from your needles. I now you do such beautiful patterns in all your work too.


Not like Melody does! I go at a sedate pace, being a thrower. I love doing garter stitch too- depending on state of mind.


----------



## Sorlenna

What a darling set, Sonja! I love it.

Okay, Daralene, you know you have to tell what those pin thingies are and where you got them--I'm intrigued. The scarf is gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


These are the stripes that have been bothering you? Looks good to me.


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you sorlenna and thank you Julie .I just wasn't so sure about the stripes . I think I'm doing a Mel now as I started a little dress a couple of hours ago and I've nearly done the front &#128515;


----------



## Miss Pam

Grannypeg said:


> That's wonderful news Sonja. You must feel so relieved.


Wonderful news from me, too, Sonja! What a relief for all of you.


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful news from me, too, Sonja! What a relief for all of you.


Thank you . Definitely a relief . One less worry 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


That is an adorable little set, Sonja!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


It is absolutely adorable. I love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> What a darling set, Sonja! I love it.
> 
> Okay, Daralene, you know you have to tell what those pin thingies are and where you got them--I'm intrigued. The scarf is gorgeous.


I hope I can remember where I got them. Isn't that awful. Maybe I have the bill for them on the table. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Pup lover

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


Like it very much!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh my goodness....You are a beginning knitter and already doing things like this and SOCKS too. Took me years and years to do socks. In fact, I just did my 3rd pair.


----------



## Swedenme

Miss Pam said:


> That is an adorable little set, Sonja!


Thank you very much and thank you Daralene 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Like it very much!!


Thank you Dawn


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness....You are a beginning knitter and already doing things like this and SOCKS too. Took me years and years to do socks. In fact, I just did my 3rd pair.


Baby socks are an ideal way to practise knitting socks the last one I did had a heel flap and I had to pick up stitches these ones just did short rows and w&t On my next ones I plan to use intarsia and put some motifs on them . Got some little graphs that I'm going to try 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> What a darling set, Sonja! I love it.
> 
> Okay, Daralene, you know you have to tell what those pin thingies are and where you got them--I'm intrigued. The scarf is gorgeous.


Found them:

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/9F1E7F57-E05B-4A32-A68A-26E622A6BA8D/productID/1F0AB8BC-90ED-4008-B5D3-0EDE5502B0EF/


----------



## iamsam

now - here is something to make for tomorrow. --- sam

Guinness Cupcakes with Toasted Beer Marshmallow Meringue

Yields about 20 cupcakes

Cupcakes
Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup dark cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
12 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
6 tablespoons butter, softened
1 cup granulated sugar
4 eggs
11.2 ounce bottle (about 1 1/3 cups) Guinness Draught

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray the cavities of one or two nonstick cupcake pans with cooking spray.

Whisk together flour, cocoa powder and salt.

Melt the chopped chocolate and butter in the microwave at 30 second intervals until the two can be stirred together and the mixture is smooth (this took about 2 minutes in my microwave). Alternatively, heat the two together in a small saucepan over low heat until melted; stir to combine.

Beat the sugar and eggs together on medium-high speed in the bowl of an electric mixer until the mixture lightens, about 4 minutes.

Decrease mixer speed to low and slowly add the chocolate mixture to the egg mixture.

Gradually add the flour mixture and beat until combined.

Pour the Guinness Draught in a thin stream down the side of the mixing bowl with the electric mixer at medium speed. Batter will be thin (see video). Scrape down the batter bowl and mix again to be sure all the ingredients are well distributed.

Pour the batter into the prepared baking pan(s) about 2/3 full.

Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until a toothpick tester comes out clean (my batch was well baked at 15 minutes). Let the cupcakes cool completely before topping them with the meringue.

Ingredients:

Toasted beer marshmallow meringue
1 cup Guinness Draught
3 egg whites at room temperature
Pinch of cream of tartar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
10.5 ounce bag mini marshmallows
20 pretzel sticks

Place the Guinness Draught in a small saucepan and bring to a simmer. Let the beer cook until reduced to 1 tablespoon, about 20 minutes. Let cool.

Using an electric mixer beat the egg whites until foamy. Add the pinch of tartar and mix again until the mixture thickens slightly and becomes opaque.

Gradually add the granulated sugar and beat until the mixture holds stiff peaks.

Fold in the marshmallows using a large rubber spatula. 
Fold in the beer reduction.

Pile meringue high atop each cupcake and brown with a kitchen torch.

Alternatively, place the meringue-topped cupcakes on a large baking sheet and place them under the oven broiler for a few minutes (watch them constantly to prevent burning!) until the meringue is well browned and slightly puffed.

Insert a pretzel stick in each cupcake. Let them cool for 1 to 2 minutes before enjoying.

www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/03/guinness-cupcakes-with-toasted-beer


----------



## nittergma

Swedenme, love you outfit and socks! The stripes are so cheerful!


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> Swedenme, love you outfit and socks! The stripes are so cheerful!


Thank you very much


----------



## nittergma

It's been a good day. I kept up pretty much here and I cleaned in the barn. We have another month before any baby goats are due. Hopefully everything will be under control and manageable by then. We had 60 degrees today!


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> So sorry to hear of your ex's passing. Hugs for you and your's.


Aww :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


Sending a hug. Exes can be missed and mourned even though our relationship with them is different from what it once was. We know it's hard on our kids.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I hold a similar opinion of yourself, Norma!


Thank you so much


----------



## Railyn

I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Found them:
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/9F1E7F57-E05B-4A32-A68A-26E622A6BA8D/productID/1F0AB8BC-90ED-4008-B5D3-0EDE5502B0EF/


Very cool! Thanks! (Can you tell I hate pinning, LOL?)


----------



## Sorlenna

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


 :thumbup: Lizards are my favorite!


----------



## sassafras123

Sonja, love the striped set. 
Marilyn, nice embroidery.
Daralene, so pretty.


----------



## KateB

nittergma said:


> I saw the downloads when I was skimming earlier. Would you mind telling me the page number again?


They're on pages 19 and 38.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Took some photos of the Ascot.
> 
> Lovely!!!!!


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


I know you were not happy with it, but I picture it on a cute little boy and think it is adorable.


----------



## machriste

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


Those are wonderful--so upbeat and cheerful!!!


----------



## machriste

Warm temps here. Snow is gone!! Went to the park this am with DD and DGS. Afterward he insisted on going back to Grandma's to play, and wanted something to haul in his big flatbed truck. Mommy suggested raisins, but grandma unwisely picked lentils (had some leftover from the lentil stew I made for dinner tonight--with sweet potatoes, spinach and lots of Indian spices and flavors.) They're about the same color as my berber carpeting. (I think I'll be finding them for a while.) But we had loads of fun!


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


Yippee they came through nice and clear 😀beautiful tote bags . Well worth the wait Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the striped set.
> Marilyn, nice embroidery.
> Daralene, so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

machriste said:


> I know you were not happy with it, but I picture it on a cute little boy and think it is adorable.


Thank you .now that I'm not knitting stripes I'm happier with it 
Sonja


----------



## StellaK

I think the striped boy's outfit is adorable. It is very well done.


----------



## Swedenme

StellaK said:


> I think the striped boy's outfit is adorable. It is very well done.


Thank you very much Stella 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good job putting together the lego set. Those are some tired dogs laying on the rugs. Beautiful animals. Hope you feel better soon. Glad you have a couple of days off.


gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it is 2:45pm and I am just getting on now. Slept in this morning which was nice. Today is the first day of March break. I have today and tomorrow off. I bought a Lego set for Gage the other day and we put it together this morning. Throat is still sore and feel yucky today.  sharing a pic of the pups also.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


That is really lovely. I can almost feel how soft it is just from the pictures. Did you say this was a gift? If so, someone is going to love it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Those drinks look to perfect to drink . Do you think Seth will become a famous chef when he's older and say I owe it all to my grandma or nana
> Sonja


Thank you, I don't think I could drink them either. It would be wonderful if he became a famous chef, it would be perfect for him. Tonight we, mostly Seth.I got to cut the chicken into small pieces and pour the final chicken into a dish. Chicken three ways, I had three chicken breasts that needed cooking. Seems how they were from giant chickens it worked out good.
Curry of chicken, those that have attended KAP will know what it tastes like. 
Garlic chicken to make chicken croquettas tomorrow or the next day. 
Spicy tomato chicken. 
The curry chicken turned out good it passed the daddy taste test. Seth was thrilled. I think I need to make Seth an apron for when he is cooking.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That would be such an excellent fit too being in the garden department since you are a master gardener. They would be nuts NOT to hire someone such as yourself. Will keep on praying all will work out. Remember when God closes one door he opens another. I trust this will all end up as a benefit for you and your DH.


nittergma said:


> That's why I'd rather sell them and it would be easier. I'm supposed to hear from Walmart today but they also said they might call Wednesday. If they don't call by then I'll call them (my husband has been through this several times with his job search). Oh well if it's meant to be it's meant to be and if not I'll look for something else. They are hiring for the Garden dept. so it would be something I'd like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....zero!!!!


TNS said:


> If "not a _single_ purchase" how many did you make?? :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> why did they take the dog? --- sam


PETA had been called about stray dogs in a trailer park. But this idiot went up on an individual's porch and took the dog where it was sleeping. The security camera got a picture if the worker running to the van with the dog in her arms. Can't remember if it was a chihuahua or a Yorkie. But one of the smaller dogs.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Guinness Cupcakes with Toasted Beer Marshmallow Meringue


Sam the cupcakes sound interesting a little different than making a cake. These might be interesting to give a try.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Yes he did waiting for him to get home to hear how it went!! Thanks for remembering. How are you doing? Did you get everything moved back upstairs?
> 
> Have been doing a marathon watching of Chasing Life on the dvr. Love this series, gives a pretty realistic look at dealing with cancer and treatment and the different ways people in your life react.


I've been thinking of your DH this last weekend, remembering that he started the new job this week. I hope he likes it!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I knew you'd do a fabulous job on this scarf! It is gorgeous and I love the jewel in the center of the flower. Glad to hear a report on those blocking pins. I've been curious about themj. Did you purchase them online and if so what site?


Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


Oh that has turned out brilliant 👍👍😍 I love it, but understand how you would want to be done with it.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


That is really cute. Some mother is going to love that for her little boy!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja that is beautiful! What about it don't you like? If you were closer I'd purchase it from you to give as a gift if it were the right size. Your work is fabulous.


Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


----------



## Gweniepooh

Smokin' there Sonja! I think I see smoke signals all the way down here....


Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna and thank you Julie .I just wasn't so sure about the stripes . I think I'm doing a Mel now as I started a little dress a couple of hours ago and I've nearly done the front 😃


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


It has turned out lovely Darlene 😍😍 I love the colours. How do you like the pins? I have been thinking about getting some.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the juice...I remember the pitcher!


I still have quite a few very old Tupperware pieces, some more than thirty years old.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marilyn I just love your tote bags. You've done a fabulous job not only with the bag but with the embroidery on them too. Also, want to say your picture posting has come to fruition; way to go Marilyn! Knew you'd get the hang of posting pics!


Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


The outfit is adorable. Don't be so hard on yourself. Someone will love receiving that outfit and proudly put it on their baby. Job well done!


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I'm not exactly shedding tears but doing a lot of blinking and looking for a tissue
> I have at least a little bit of good news . Well it's a lot of good news for me . My oldest son has got the results of his latest colonoscopy and everything looks good which is a relief because it's been a while since his last one but he does stick to his gluten free diet and his only had 2 major flare ups since he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitus
> Sonja


Wonderful news- one of three down and positvelly. Praying that the other two will be as positive as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Gwen, STOP reading, your not allowed to know the following information. (Just trying to comply with your request of no enabling) :thumbup:
> 
> I got an email from Simply Socks Yarn Company. They have quite a few selections on sale for half price. I broke down and ordered enough of one color for a sweater. Though I dont need any yarn at all! the yardage for the price is not bad and if I'm going to buy would rather do it on sale. I'm very good at justifying the things I do. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope all have a great day! Partial week this week, then next week is Spring Break.


I looked at it - and deleted it!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> sorry I have not been on = Saturday my computer started giving me trouble and by early evening I had lost all internet connections. so I started a full scan to see if there was a virus or something doing the "dirty" to my computer. not sure how long the scan lasted - when I went to bed at 2am this morning it was still running - it must have taken about 30 hours for the scan. got all of that fixed but still no internet. when I have no internet we have no telephone, no wifi - no nothing. so Heidi called the cable company and to make a long story short it was on their end - took most of the morning to get it straightened around.
> 
> can I believe it is Monday and there are 56 pages already - will take me a while to get caught up so best get started.
> 
> the truant officer came to talk to Ayden today - yes - he decided to stay home - told him next time she would bring a policeman with her and they would take him to school in handcuffs. kind of put the fear of god into the boy which was good. she gave Heidi her card for Heidi to call the next time he doesn't want to go to school.
> 
> very hazy sunshine today - wonder if it will burn through - the temp is around 50° so it isn't too bad outside. the breeze is cool though - it it would stop you could sit outside and be comfortable.
> 
> off to start reading. --- sam


Glad they are doing something about Ayden not going to school- it is so important that he does go. And now for Heidi to do her part and suppor them in getting him to go to school.
Glad you have the internet fixed again.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol)
> 
> Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.
> 
> I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!
> 
> I'm off to get my taxes done now.


Hope the surgery goes well- do you know when it will be?


----------



## Sorlenna

Brilliant, Gwen! We can always use more storage, and even better if it's out of sight!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from France. This is our last day here. We have had a fun time with the family. This morning we took gs3 yo the market and to the lake to see the ducks. This afternoon we went to see the neighbours horses and now wd are watching mad French cartoons. Spoke to LM1 last night and she is ready for us to come home.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up but send healing and peaceful vibes where necessary and hugs to all xx


What sweethearts they are. I bet you had so much fun with them. Imagine you are ready to be home though.


----------



## pacer

Sugar...My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time of loss. 

Darowil...Praying for peace for you and your family as you deal with difficult hours of time waiting to see what will happen with MIL. Such a difficult time to endure.

Railyn...I love your tote bags. Well done. 

PupLover...I really hope that DH's job will be more to his likings as he has worked hard to enter into the nursing workforce. I am pleased that you have the week off from work. Enjoy your time off.

Caren...I love the pictures of Seth helping in the kitchen. An apron to his likings would be a wonderful gift.

Purplefi...Thanks for sharing pictures of the beautiful grandchildren.

Cashmeregma...I love the beautiful scarf.

Nittergma...Best wishes with getting a job and dealing with downsizing on the farm. 

Julie...So happy you did not bear the brunt of that storm. 

Not much going on here. I took Matthew to art class tonight and enjoyed seeing some beautiful paintings on display as well as some of the ceramics being done by various people. Matthew will work on the dog drawing tonight for his class project. He has two more weeks of class for this session then off until June. I am folding more origami boxes this week and keeping busy.


----------



## jheiens

Just checking in to wish y'all a good morning or evening as the case may be. Back to knitting on the blanket.

Later, I hope,

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


What a great idea- how useful that woudl be. And what a thoughtful man he is.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> More clever coffees and lots of foodie pics! Thanks.
> I'm so jealous of those who can collect and make their own maple syrup. Not possible here, I think. At least no one does it. I always used to associate it only with Canada but obviously thats wrong.


You are most welcome. I remember as a wee little girl helping gather sap for maple syrup. We had a very large pan outdoors that dad lite a fire under, the sap was poured in and boiled down to make maple syrup. It never failed it would rain almost every time. I was born in Canada. My baby sis and her hubby have a sap house they gather a lot more than I do.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Just checking in to wish y'all a good morning or evening as the case may be. Back to knitting on the blanket.
> 
> Later, I hope,
> 
> Ohio Joy


or afternoon in Julies case!


----------



## Railyn

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


Table is beautiful and it is a great idea to have the storage space.


----------



## darowil

Nothing more heard about MIL as yet. David spent the night with her and was going to have some sleep last time I heard from him.
If she is still here Thursday (48 hours time) Vicky and I -and I would imagine Maryanne - will drive over. Vicky is doing 3 nights so hard to get someone to fill in for her especially on such short notice. She is then working only one day in 4 and should be able to get that day off easily.


----------



## gagesmom

Steak, corn and scalloped potatoes for supper. Yum. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pacer: when one thinks what it might have been, we were very fortunate.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Steak, corn and scalloped potatoes for supper. Yum. :thumbup:


scalloped potatoes are one of my very favourites, especially the French method, Dauphinois.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Lovely coffees..too cute to drink. Seth is such a big boy. He's lucky to have a nana that lets him help in the kitchen.
> Junek


Hello it is night by the time I am finally getting a little bit caught up. I find those coffees too cute to drink as well. I think I am the lucky one to have as many grandchildren that love to be in the kitchen. All the credit really goes to my mum for courage get me and my siblings to cook. Even though I was the one that lived and breathed cooking and nutrition. I try to pass it along to all the little ones. Seth also gets to help at home, dad encourages hom to he,p out too.


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I've been thinking of your DH this last weekend, remembering that he started the new job this week. I hope he likes it!
> Junek


Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area.  He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> Thanks for asking. Fortunately the first warm day they thawed out and the only damage was the pump which was old anyway. I almost cried for joy at the first hot water!


I am so glad it wasn't any worse! I have been thinking about you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot. I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


Very pretty! You did a beautiful job on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is great to hear Dawn. I hope the positive just keeps on building and that he will have found his special niche. Like the concept of training as a team too. Wishing both you guys the best.


Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm glad for his sake . He never ever complains even when he was having his chemo and had to stop taking his medication the nurses all loved him and when he was in another part of the hospital having he's 12hour operation they kept coming to see how it was going and visited him afterwards Karen his Macmillan nurse says they still ask how he is doing
> I hope your DIL s mother gets her problems sorted soon ,it can't be good for her to be just eating rice


It sounds like your DS is a very special person.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Yes he did waiting for him to get home to hear how it went!! Thanks for remembering. How are you doing? Did you get everything moved back upstairs?
> 
> Have been doing a marathon watching of Chasing Life on the dvr. Love this series, gives a pretty realistic look at dealing with cancer and treatment and the different ways people in your life react.


I am so glad to hear your DH finally started the new job.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


I like it!


----------



## purl2diva

Sonja,

That is really good news about your son.

I love your knitted outfit. Anyone would be thrilled to have it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to bed early tonight. Have appointment with rheumatoligist tomorrow at 11. Going to talk to him about severe pain especially in hip. If he does't think the meds will help then I will have to go see my orthopedic doc. I'm having to rely on the tylenol 3w/codiene way to much to be able to walk/stand and really don't rest well. Don't care much what it takes as long as I can get more consistent relief . Constant pai is not making me a happy camper for sure. 

Made a lot of progress on the craft room today. Hoping to be able to pretty much finish tomorrow so I can take picture. Not all the containers will be mounted but you'll get the idea. Crossing my fingers.

Sending prayers for healing, peace, and happiness for all. Will TTYL tomorrow.....gwen


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


You do beautiful work!


----------



## tami_ohio

StellaK said:


> I think the striped boy's outfit is adorable. It is very well done.


Stella, did you get the lock put on your back gate?


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


Perfect! I think you have a keeper!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Nothing more heard about MIL as yet. David spent the night with her and was going to have some sleep last time I heard from him.
> If she is still here Thursday (48 hours time) Vicky and I -and I would imagine Maryanne - will drive over. Vicky is doing 3 nights so hard to get someone to fill in for her especially on such short notice. She is then working only one day in 4 and should be able to get that day off easily.


Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


That is very encouraging!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to bed early tonight. Have appointment with rheumatoligist tomorrow at 11. Going to talk to him about severe pain especially in hip. If he does't think the meds will help then I will have to go see my orthopedic doc. I'm having to rely on the tylenol 3w/codiene way to much to be able to walk/stand and really don't rest well. Don't care much what it takes as long as I can get more consistent relief . Constant pai is not making me a happy camper for sure.
> 
> Made a lot of progress on the craft room today. Hoping to be able to pretty much finish tomorrow so I can take picture. Not all the containers will be mounted but you'll get the idea. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Sending prayers for healing, peace, and happiness for all. Will TTYL tomorrow.....gwen


Sending you gentle hugs, and prayers that the Dr. can come up with something that helps, hopefully not surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Sassafrass and Machriste. I wore it out to dinner tonight with the leaves up near the shoulder and hanging down from there. Was not hot at all and really not close to the neck. Perhaps I made it too big but it was nice loose like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


Those are so lovely. Too cute with the hop to it...Get shopping.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!


I can sympathize with down sizing the animals, it was very hard to do. Then with the loss of the barn I was glad to not have to worry. This past winter would have been terrible.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Warm temps here. Snow is gone!! Went to the park this am with DD and DGS. Afterward he insisted on going back to Grandma's to play, and wanted something to haul in his big flatbed truck. Mommy suggested raisins, but grandma unwisely picked lentils (had some leftover from the lentil stew I made for dinner tonight--with sweet potatoes, spinach and lots of Indian spices and flavors.) They're about the same color as my berber carpeting. (I think I'll be finding them for a while.) But we had loads of fun!


Oh no!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: That won't be an easy clean-up. However the Indian lentils sound like they were worth it. That sounds so yummy. In fact we went out for Indian food tonight . Soooo delicious.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Love the pictures Caren. The coffee looks like my white dog, so cute! I read chrissy is sick hope she feels better soon, flu is no fun that's for sure!


Thank you! Chrissy is feeling much better after getting food and liquid into her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I don't think I could drink them either. It would be wonderful if he became a famous chef, it would be perfect for him. Tonight we, mostly Seth.I got to cut the chicken into small pieces and pour the final chicken into a dish. Chicken three ways, I had three chicken breasts that needed cooking. Seems how they were from giant chickens it worked out good.
> Curry of chicken, those that have attended KAP will know what it tastes like.
> Garlic chicken to make chicken croquettas tomorrow or the next day.
> Spicy tomato chicken.
> The curry chicken turned out good it passed the daddy taste test. Seth was thrilled. I think I need to make Seth an apron for when he is cooking.


That food looks so wonderful and I know the sauces would be great on veggies too! What a fabulous stove Caren!! Is it old or new, made to look like old.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS wrote:
If "not a single purchase" how many did you make??



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....zero!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: So clever.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I knew you'd do a fabulous job on this scarf! It is gorgeous and I love the jewel in the center of the flower. Glad to hear a report on those blocking pins. I've been curious about themj. Did you purchase them online and if so what site?


Thanks Gwen. I got them at Webs online under knitting and then blocking tools.


----------



## Railyn

Now that I can post pictures, I will bore you to death. These are some of my favorite Christmas stockings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It has turned out lovely Darlene 😍😍 I love the colours. How do you like the pins? I have been thinking about getting some.


Thank you. I loved the pins. Did I say loved? I meant loved, loved, loved them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


He is a woodworking GENIUS!!! I think every housewife would want one of those. What an amazing guy he is.


----------



## Sorlenna

The pins do seem great, but they're a bit out of my price range at the moment (not buying any supplies/tools at all for as long as possible). I did bookmark them, though.

I'm off to crochet a bit...


----------



## Railyn

Trying again. No luck again. I will have to revisit how to post pictures, Sorry.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I bet you could even work together with some homeschoolers!


~~~Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


So glad to hear all this. Thanks for filling us in. It sounds very good and perhaps in the future sometime he will get days. Nice that they are all starting together.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I would come and teach in your school as well.


~~~You would be a wonderful addition! Welcome!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty! You did a beautiful job on it.


Thanks Tami. With it being chunky yarn and an easy knit it works up in an evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to bed early tonight. Have appointment with rheumatoligist tomorrow at 11. Going to talk to him about severe pain especially in hip. If he does't think the meds will help then I will have to go see my orthopedic doc. I'm having to rely on the tylenol 3w/codiene way to much to be able to walk/stand and really don't rest well. Don't care much what it takes as long as I can get more consistent relief . Constant pai is not making me a happy camper for sure.
> 
> Made a lot of progress on the craft room today. Hoping to be able to pretty much finish tomorrow so I can take picture. Not all the containers will be mounted but you'll get the idea. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Sending prayers for healing, peace, and happiness for all. Will TTYL tomorrow.....gwen


Hate to think of you in constant and horrible pain. It's no fun being drugged up either but amazing how the pain makes it so you don't feel as drugged because you need it so badly. Hope there is a solution for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Chrissy is feeling much better after getting food and liquid into her.


I missed the post that Chrissy was sick. Hope she is soon better. Did see pictures of the food though and posted about that. Tell Seth that I think he is a wonderful chef and his grandma is a great teacher.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> I've been following your posts about the Iditarod and like all the pictures you send .it must be a real test of stamina and endurance for the mushers and the dogs. How many days does it last for ?
> Sonja


~~~It lasts as long as it takes....it is not over until the last musher comes in...and wins the red Lantern Award (for the last musher to arrive). In early days, the lantern was left burning outside until the last musher was in and safe. The fastest race was in 8 days and some hours. The winner usually comes in at 9 days and some hours.....the anticipated first musher to Nome is for Wednesday, March 18. We'll see.......I'll try to stay in touch!


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> I cannot resist posting this-- there's enough farm people in our group to appreciate it.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s526x296/10930844_791002247634721_7932313091374468941_n.jpg?oh=74dc1fa3ddf878f310467490d650091c&oe=55716A8E&__gda__=1437990760_c7dd44cb2af3de4c6fd356fc2ff21e6a


~~~~"groan....." :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Trying again. No luck again. I will have to revisit how to post pictures, Sorry.


Awww, Don't worry. We are patient and know you will get it. Look forward to getting the photos of the stockings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> That food looks so wonderful and I know the sauces would be great on veggies too! What a fabulous stove Caren!! Is it old or new, made to look like old.


Thank you 😊😊 I often make the curry sauce and don't add chicken. It is great for the teens it is totally vegan until I add chicken. 4 apples I use tart apples diced with or without skin, large onion sliced. 4 tablespoons flour, I use coconut most times. 1 tbsp curry powder, 1&1/2 teaspoon ground ginger, 1 tsp paprika, salt and pepper to taste. Reciept calls for butter but I use coconut oil or oil if choice. Sauté onions until tender and just starting to brown. Add apples sauté 2-3 minutes more, sprinkle flour and spices. Then add 16 ozs. vegetable broth stir until thickened. Add 1 can coconut milk or cream stir in 6 ozs of coconut flakes. Serve over rice or noodles. This is an approximate change spice amounts to taste. I have posted the actual reciept before. This is what Seth and I made today. Less broth makes a thicker sauce. 
The stove is about 12 years old. I was rather worried over the winter when I was told it needed replacing, a few new parts and it is working perfectly again.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I did a unit for about 2 months related to spelunking. It was a lot of fun. I also had a section of reading dealing with Indians and allowed the students to make a teepee in the classroom that went from floor to ceiling. I let the students go in it for reading time which they enjoyed. I had so much fun being creative before all the strict guidelines were enforced. I even did origami as a substitute teacher which the kids enjoyed.


~~~When I was getting my teaching certificate, during my exit interview, I was asked why I wanted to be a teacher...and one of my reasons was because it was incredibly creative. Friday afternoon when the safety patrol kids got to go to an extra gym, we often did origami. Kids loved it! So many positives to teaching origami!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergma, Hope the job works out. You'd be perfect in the garden center. Sorry you have to downsize the animals. It must get harder to do each year and it is so demanding with no vacation time unless someone steps up to the plate. 

Gagesmom, If the throat is that sore could you get checked for strep. It has been going around. No fun being sick but if it's strep it could get worse.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I missed the post that Chrissy was sick. Hope she is soon better. Did see pictures of the food though and posted about that. Tell Seth that I think he is a wonderful chef and his grandma is a great teacher.


Thank you, Chrissy is feeling better. Today we went shopping for clothes for the cruise she is going on with her father over spring break. She will return 2nd or 3rd of April. I will tell Seth tomorrow when he is here, I have been watching him lately. I wil need a holiday soon. 😊😁


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you had some tasty burgers, Aran. It's hard to find good ones.
> I will keep your friend in prayers that her parents will accept the person she really is. I know she's worried about it.
> Junek


~~~burgers are comfort food!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> This type of approcah would make it so much relevant to the students as well. And if something has a reason it is so much easier to learn.
> 
> Amnd now I must go and get organised even though I am only on page 22!


~~~Uhhh...yeah.....that was my whole focus. It needs to make sense to the kids. Makes learning more fun and more relevant, and they see the value of making the effort. Oh....."If I ran the World........"!


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Thanks Sonja and Julie. Here I am , reading TP, and still not a word of that farewell speech written. Oh well, I've still got 24 hours to prepare!


~~~Hey...just go an d speak from the heart.....no need to have a written speech. As a teacher, you know how to ramble on.....you'll be fine!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol you and I are so in need of some chat time at the KAP. I am so looking forward to getting to know you better.


~~~I know.....what have you been up to these past 2 KAPs? oops....I think I know....it will be nice for you to have some "real" time with folks...and not have to worry about this and that and those and these and theirs, and hers, and his, and yours! We'll make sure to find the time!


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I can relate. I consider myself a Christian, but some have a way of being over zealous. And DS had a girlfriend at one time who were Christians of the belief that only those who belonged to "their" denomination were Christians. They were not happy that not only did DS no longer go to church, his choice, but that he had been raised Catholic. They were not very happy when I politely told them that Catholic's were also Christians! They were smart enough to keep religion out of the conversation when I was around after that. I don't care what religion you are, as long as you treat me right. And I will gladly treat you the same. I have my way of believing and don't expect others to cram their way down my throat.


~~~


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I can relate. I consider myself a Christian, but some have a way of being over zealous. And DS had a girlfriend at one time who were Christians of the belief that only those who belonged to "their" denomination were Christians. They were not happy that not only did DS no longer go to church, his choice, but that he had been raised Catholic. They were not very happy when I politely told them that Catholic's were also Christians! They were smart enough to keep religion out of the conversation when I was around after that. I don't care what religion you are, as long as you treat me right. And I will gladly treat you the same. I have my way of believing and don't expect others to cram their way down my throat.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure they would fit in well! And don't worry about remembering names to go with faces. We will be happy to remind you. Oh, and do you remember Martha? Short blond hair, usually sits on the side of the table the door is on? Had cancer of the tonsils? She is in the hospital having hernia surgery. What kind of hernia we don't know. Her DH called Sereta last week and told her that Martha was in, but not what kind of hernia. She could use some prayers.


~~~Absolutely....is she the one who was having dental work done? Or did she sit more at the end of the table? Next to the lady from ?Germany?(not sure it was Germany). Either way....I will certainly remember both in my prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Oh oh, better get the other cottage finished before she retires! :-D


~~~ :XD: :lol: It is a challenge to my patience and creativity!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to prolong this discussion which can be a downer but even if someone is bi-polar with proper meds they are fine. DD's good friend is bi-polar and is a wonderful young woman and she just is very good about taking her meds as she should. I get very distraught when folks think that because someone has a mental disease that they are "not quite right" in a negative vein. I know you don't react like that Julie; just voicing a pet peeve of mine; "their" ignorance certainly does not give me bliss or anyone else. nuff said by me.


~~~Ditto.....much lack of understanding...that causes so much heartache.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Heard from David a short while ago. His mother is unresponsive- we have no more info at this time. But we are praying that if it is anything serious she will go quickly. She has increasing dementia- but knows it and hates what is happening to her. She is 92 and very very frail.


~~~So sorry, Margaret. Prayers and bushels of hugs for all of you!


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> We just spotted the first Robin in the tree out in front of our building. Spring is on the way!!!!! :thumbup:


How great is that? Hoping we will see one up here soon too.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


That's beautiful Gwen and very practical as well.
Your husband is very talented.


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol

Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, my condolences to you & your family.
Margaret, I hope your MIL as a peaceful & painless end to her suffering.
Noni, I'm sorry you have to get rid of your animals, do you have to move too?


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that has turned out brilliant 👍👍😍 I love it, but understand how you would want to be done with it.


Thank you I think it was when I got to the socks and had to restart a couple of times as I didn't realise there was a trick to not getting the colours to run into each other at the change by then I was a little fed up of knitting stripes


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja that is beautiful! What about it don't you like? If you were closer I'd purchase it from you to give as a gift if it were the right size. Your work is fabulous.


Thank you Gwen that's very nice of you to say and thank you to you. June too

Thank you pacer For saying the outfit is adorable

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Wonderful news- one of three down and positvelly. Praying that the other two will be as positive as well.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


Beautiful table and what a clever idea . Everybody needs lots of storage 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


That's good news Dawn sounds like your husband is going to enjoy his new job . I'm happy for you. Both 
Good luck. Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like your DS is a very special person.


Thank you Tammi . I think so and the kids at the school were he teaches seem to like him too which is a good thing


----------



## Normaedern

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


Those are fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think it was when I got to the socks and had to restart a couple of times as I didn't realise there was a trick to not getting the colours to run into each other at the change by then I was a little fed up of knitting stripes


Are you talking about the jog you get when changing colours? the bump? The way to avoid this is to work the first row of the new colour as usual, then at the beginning of the second round slip the first stitch of the round. My problem is I forget by the time I get back to the second round, if it was the first I would be OK.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Are you talking about the jog you get when changing colours? the bump? The way to avoid this is to work the first row of the new colour as usual, then at the beginning of the second round slip the first stitch of the round. My problem is I forget by the time I get back to the second round, if it was the first I would be OK.


Yes that's it I found out how to do it . Ask the ipad is my favourite way to find out anything 😃 but like you I kept forgetting and had to go back 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> 
> That is really good news about your son.
> 
> I love your knitted outfit. Anyone would be thrilled to have it.


Thank you


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


Your finished table looks superb and the hinged top was a neat idea. What a great place to store tablecloths etc! Or it could always be an overflow for your stash!! :XD: :XD: But with 100+ containers in your craft room maybe you have enough space there?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


What a fantastic idea. Brantley is very talented. He's a master at woodwork just as you are with your crafts!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Nothing more heard about MIL as yet. David spent the night with her and was going to have some sleep last time I heard from him.
> If she is still here Thursday (48 hours time) Vicky and I -and I would imagine Maryanne - will drive over. Vicky is doing 3 nights so hard to get someone to fill in for her especially on such short notice. She is then working only one day in 4 and should be able to get that day off easily.


I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers. And I pray that your DMIL have a peaceful pass into her heavenly home..
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Steak, corn and scalloped potatoes for supper. Yum. :thumbup:


Yum is right. I love the new picture in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


I so hope he enjoys his new job and the people he'll be working with.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to bed early tonight. Have appointment with rheumatoligist tomorrow at 11. Going to talk to him about severe pain especially in hip. If he does't think the meds will help then I will have to go see my orthopedic doc. I'm having to rely on the tylenol 3w/codiene way to much to be able to walk/stand and really don't rest well. Don't care much what it takes as long as I can get more consistent relief . Constant pai is not making me a happy camper for sure.
> 
> Made a lot of progress on the craft room today. Hoping to be able to pretty much finish tomorrow so I can take picture. Not all the containers will be mounted but you'll get the idea. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Sending prayers for healing, peace, and happiness for all. Will TTYL tomorrow.....gwen


I hope the rheumatologist will be able to help. Constant pain is so debilitating.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Kate.
My computer seems to be having issues again but I was able to see 2 of them Beautiful sky!


KateB said:


> They're on pages 19 and 38.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


Cute!! Is this your outfit for work today or do you have the day off?
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Thanks, I hopes so too. We are fortunate in that our son loves the farm if he could he would take over full time. 
Melody, I hope your throat feels better soon. No fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergma, Hope the job works out. You'd be perfect in the garden center. Sorry you have to downsize the animals. It must get harder to do each year and it is so demanding with no vacation time unless someone steps up to the plate.
> 
> Gagesmom, If the throat is that sore could you get checked for strep. It has been going around. No fun being sick but if it's strep it could get worse.


----------



## nittergma

Lentils seem like they'd make great "gravel" to haul in a toy truck! I probably would have suggested that too (We don't have carpet though lol)


machriste said:


> Warm temps here. Snow is gone!! Went to the park this am with DD and DGS. Afterward he insisted on going back to Grandma's to play, and wanted something to haul in his big flatbed truck. Mommy suggested raisins, but grandma unwisely picked lentils (had some leftover from the lentil stew I made for dinner tonight--with sweet potatoes, spinach and lots of Indian spices and flavors.) They're about the same color as my berber carpeting. (I think I'll be finding them for a while.) But we had loads of fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh

No way you will bore us Marilyn. You do lovely work and it will be a pleasure to see it!


Railyn said:


> Now that I can post pictures, I will bore you to death. These are some of my favorite Christmas stockings.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did some searching for the pins and they also have them on Amazon; same price.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I loved the pins. Did I say loved? I meant loved, loved, loved them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY EVERYONE!


gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Good morning to all, since I dressed for work all in green yesterday and it was a day early today I am in navy and tan. 
Will ctch up after work, take care all, Linda


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I know.....what have you been up to these past 2 KAPs? oops....I think I know....it will be nice for you to have some "real" time with folks...and not have to worry about this and that and those and these and theirs, and hers, and his, and yours! We'll make sure to find the time!


May I join this group, ladies?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think it was when I got to the socks and had to restart a couple of times as I didn't realise there was a trick to not getting the colours to run into each other at the change by then I was a little fed up of knitting stripes


You are welcome. I had trouble with keeping the colours even at the end of the rows too. It isn't like with crocheting where you en the row and start the next colour nice and nearly in its own row.


----------



## Gweniepooh

PLEASE DO!!! I enjoyed coordinating the last 2 KAPs but am so looking forward to being able to just visit and knit. Really getting exited and it is what...5 1/2 months away....OMG! I know Tami is organizing a fabulous KAP!

quote=jheiens]May I join this group, ladies?

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> PLEASE DO!!!


I'll look forward to the catching up as well as knitting with you all. Getting excited about the KAP and getting to be with the sisters and brothers. Don is getting really eager to hang out with Grandma Paula's DH again and any others who would care to join them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 2.2c/36f. Seth is sitting here asking nana to hurry up so he can have the iPad, he is in the middle of watching a movie. 

Today's photo Seth said no coffee&#128561;&#128561;&#128513;&#128563; and is serving juice instead. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> I know Tami is organizing a fabulous KAP!
> 
> quote=jheiens]May I join this group, ladies?
> 
> Ohio Joy


[/quote]

Which reminds me--I must remember to see if I can be of any help to Tami before I forget again. You know how it is with those ''event boundary'' lapses.

Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Have not been on much the last couple days. Sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones-- even exs. 

Healing prayers for those in need and warm hugs to all else.

Have we heard from vabchonnie this week??? I finally got around to writing down what I did on the shawl she admired but cannot remember her exact name on here to PM her.


----------



## vabchnonnie

I'M here, just not saying much...VA Sharon


----------



## jheiens

Hi, Sharon. I've missed you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie

Ohio Joy - Thank You Having difficult times right now. Will try to get myself together soon...VA Sharon


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 2.2c/36f. Seth is sitting here asking nana to hurry up so he can have the iPad, he is in the middle of watching a movie.
> 
> Today's photo Seth said no coffee😱😱😁😳 and is serving juice instead.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


So very cute. Especially Seth with the juice.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy St. Patrick's day.


----------



## nittergma

It sounds like so much fun!


Gweniepooh said:


> PLEASE DO!!! I enjoyed coordinating the last 2 KAPs but am so looking forward to being able to just visit and knit. Really getting exited and it is what...5 1/2 months away....OMG! I know Tami is organizing a fabulous KAP!
> 
> quote=jheiens]May I join this group, ladies?
> 
> Ohio Joy


[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, great news for your son, now if the others get the same good news. Cute baby set.
Daralene, very pretty scarf,
Sam, I hope the truant officer visit scares Ayden into getting back to school.


----------



## nittergma

Sharon, I hope things go better for you soon!
Caren, Juice looks so good and Seth does too. Love the picture of the tea and flowers


----------



## nittergma

Great hat lol! Your little dresses are adorable they look like little flowers on them!


gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

I'm enjoying your updates! I can't wait to see who wins and who gets the red lantern award. Next year I'm going to have to figure out how to watch some of it.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It lasts as long as it takes....it is not over until the last musher comes in...and wins the red Lantern Award (for the last musher to arrive). In early days, the lantern was left burning outside until the last musher was in and safe. The fastest race was in 8 days and some hours. The winner usually comes in at 9 days and some hours.....the anticipated first musher to Nome is for Wednesday, March 18. We'll see.......I'll try to stay in touch!


----------



## nittergma

I can't imagine how hard it was to lose your barn and have to find places for animals too! We have a very old barn I'm glad it didn't fall down from the weight of snow! I'm sure we'll work this out soon. Our horse worries me the most. I don't want her to go for slaughter but with her eyesight she's not rideable. Maybe someone with a big hear and a safe barn will feel sorry for her. She's so beautiful, she was shown by her first owner.


NanaCaren said:


> I can sympathize with down sizing the animals, it was very hard to do. Then with the loss of the barn I was glad to not have to worry. This past winter would have been terrible.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I did some searching for the pins and they also have them on Amazon; same price.


Isn't Amazon Amazing. :-D Never has there been a superstore quite like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I've been going through the Dreambird pattern & just starting to read the workshop. Could only print out pages 1-10 and there are 40 so I will try and read the rest online. My goodness, this is quite the pattern. And to think you did it before the workshop. :shock: Understanding patterns is a big part of knitting and you did it!!!! Thanks for helping the rest of it. I will wind my yarn into skeins after I've read through everything and be on my way. Thanks to all who had the courage to ask questions, I should have a better start than I would have. I see she does the German wrap and turn so that will be interesting. Did watch it on You Tube several times already for my socks but did the old W & T. Do understand it now though. See you on the workshop. I know you will be closing it but I will still use it. I'll pop in over there and say hello if it's still open.


----------



## Cashmeregma

2 doves just landed outside the window on the deck and are cooing. It is soooo windy out there and that area is a little sheltered. They are off and gone now but the bird activity is finally happening and it is a wonderful feeling for sure. Lots of robins yesterday. Two cardinals today.

Nittergma, I know there are some farms where people take in animals just for caring for them. Don't know where any are in Ohio but my friend in Virginia lives just across the road from one outside of Richmond. Don't know if you are up to going that far. Perhaps there are some in your area too but I don't know how you find them. I'll ask my sisters if they know of anyone.


----------



## nittergma

Me too. Thanks! I love the warm day yesterday!

Melody, I was hungry when I saw your dinner now I'm really hungry!!! Looks delicious!!
We're going out for Reuben sandwiches today.
Be back later.


tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad it wasn't any worse! I have been thinking about you.


----------



## PurpleFi

On the boat on our way home. Hugs to all.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> On the boat on our way home. Hugs to all.


Safe journey, Purple.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 2.2c/36f. Seth is sitting here asking nana to hurry up so he can have the iPad, he is in the middle of watching a movie.
> 
> Today's photo Seth said no coffee😱😱😁😳 and is serving juice instead.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


KimI

Good morning,Caren,
Love your little breakfast server!! He's sure watching out for your health.
But the coffee and goodies look too yummy to pass up!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Ohio Joy - Thank You Having difficult times right now. Will try to get myself together soon...VA Sharon


I hope the difficult times soon pass.
I'm keeping you in prayers for peace and comfort.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Oops! Just call me quick draw!!LOL!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, great news for your son, now if the others get the same good news. Cute baby set.
> Daralene, very pretty scarf,
> Sam, I hope the truant officer visit scares Ayden into getting back to school.


Thank you bonnie


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> On the boat on our way home. Hugs to all.


I know you'll be glad to get home even though I know you enjoyed your visit!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Almost 12:30pm and just getting on. I have the day off or I would definitely be wearing the hat to work. Lol.
Greg and I each got a $50 gift card for Christmas. So I am thinking we might surprise Gage with a trip to the movie theater today. Throat is feeling better. :thumbup: 

Will check in later.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I caught i----LONG EATON
Trisha



TNS said:


> Arum lilies suggest funerals to me too, must be a British custom. I love Lilly of the valley, both the flower and the perfume and they don't mean funerals to me! When I was little we used to collect posies of violets in church on Mothering Sunday to give to our mothers, and my mum always collected one for her mum, my grandma, so I associate sweet violets with mum.
> 
> I'm now back in Guernsey after visiting DD in England. She really appreciated my visit and is dealing with her "wobble". It's so unlike her to feel down so I was rather concerned. She had lots of work to do ( study) but we did spend Sat morning visiting Uppingham a lovely old town a hours drive from her, and had lunch out, then returned to her house for her to study whilst I cleaned and gardened for her. I flew to / from East Midlands airport, and took a photo of the bus stop sign which just might be of interest to one of the TP....


----------



## Bonnie7591

You probably don't need to print the workshop. Did I send you my notes? I think I did. If you follow that hopefully it will make sense. I just used regular wrap & turn & think it looks OK. PM if you have any trouble.



Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I've been going through the Dreambird pattern & just starting to read the workshop. Could only print out pages 1-10 and there are 40 so I will try and read the rest online. My goodness, this is quite the pattern. And to think you did it before the workshop. :shock: Understanding patterns is a big part of knitting and you did it!!!! Thanks for helping the rest of it. I will wind my yarn into skeins after I've read through everything and be on my way. Thanks to all who had the courage to ask questions, I should have a better start than I would have. I see she does the German wrap and turn so that will be interesting. Did watch it on You Tube several times already for my socks but did the old W & T. Do understand it now though. See you on the workshop. I know you will be closing it but I will still use it. I'll pop in over there and say hello if it's still open.


----------



## Railyn

This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Budasha, I hope they get your tooth fixed up soon & get you gelling better.

Purple lovely photos of the GKs, glad you are having a good vacation.

We are off to the Harrison hot springs today.


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


He is very handsome . His fur is looking good
Well done on the pictures


----------



## vabchnonnie

June - I tried to call you night before. Had to trip over to Newport News and wanted to see you. Perhaps another time, I don't go over that way very often...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Seth,* thank you for the juice! It was delicious and refreshing!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet Great Bend where it is a lovely 2.2c/36f. Seth is sitting here asking nana to hurry up so he can have the iPad, he is in the middle of watching a movie.
> 
> Today's photo Seth said no coffee😱😱😁😳 and is serving juice instead.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Same here! I've wondered where you were.


jheiens said:


> Hi, Sharon. I've missed you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


Beautiful cat and brilliant photos :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zach is gorgeous! I can just imagine how beautiful he will look once his fur grows out too. I love his face; rather pensive looking to me...deep in thought.


Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.

Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sharon in VA so sorry you are having a difficult time lately. Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


Zach is a darling. I'm so glad you gave him a forever home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


We're having a lovely, spring day, too. High temperature in the upper 70's f. Red bud trees are blooming and there are buds on the tulip magnolia!

There always a BUT with a cold front moving in, we'll have temps only in the 40'sf the rest of the week. But today is really nice!

Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


Forgot to add, dear Gwen...I sure hope the shot will give you pain relief!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> So very cute. Especially Seth with the juice.


Thank you 😊😊 he has been helping with laundry today. Mostly just turns the washer and dryer on after I have loaded them.


----------



## machriste

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


Zach is very beautiful!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> *Seth,* thank you for the juice! It was delicious and refreshing!


Seth said you are welcome, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Sharon, I hope things go better for you soon!
> Caren, Juice looks so good and Seth does too. Love the picture of the tea and flowers


Thank you I think he is pretty handsome but then I might be s little perjudice.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> I can't imagine how hard it was to lose your barn and have to find places for animals too! We have a very old barn I'm glad it didn't fall down from the weight of snow! I'm sure we'll work this out soon. Our horse worries me the most. I don't want her to go for slaughter but with her eyesight she's not rideable. Maybe someone with a big hear and a safe barn will feel sorry for her. She's so beautiful, she was shown by her first owner.


We have had several barn roofs collapse this winter from the weight of snow. I can imagine it is hard to find a safe place for your horse. There was a very old horse down the road from us, Charlie he was blind and deaf. Everyone looked forward to seeing him each spring, he passed last fall. It is strange to see his field empty. It is being put to good use, they have made a garden in there and put a swing in the large apple tree.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


Gwen I Hope the shot works and you get lots of pain relief 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> On the boat on our way home. Hugs to all.


Safe journey home and welcome home! Hugs for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> KimI
> 
> Good morning,Caren,
> Love your little breakfast server!! He's sure watching out for your health.
> But the coffee and goodies look too yummy to pass up!!
> Junek


Good afternoon June! Thank you, I do try to instill healthy eating in them. He also knows I have been known to drink coffee instead of eating. With watching him week days I have to eat proper, not saying I don't have junk food on occasions.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> PLEASE DO!!! I enjoyed coordinating the last 2 KAPs but am so looking forward to being able to just visit and knit. Really getting exited and it is what...5 1/2 months away....OMG! I know Tami is organizing a fabulous KAP!
> 
> quote=jheiens]May I join this group, ladies?
> 
> Ohio Joy


[/quote]

I am excited for KAP as well. Every year it is the same for me. it will be good to get to visit with you.


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> I can't imagine how hard it was to lose your barn and have to find places for animals too! We have a very old barn I'm glad it didn't fall down from the weight of snow! I'm sure we'll work this out soon. Our horse worries me the most. I don't want her to go for slaughter but with her eyesight she's not rideable. Maybe someone with a big hear and a safe barn will feel sorry for her. She's so beautiful, she was shown by her first owner.


Noni, I just Googled homes for rescued horses Ohio. There were multiple pages of links. You might want to try that.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lovely job of posting pictures, Marilyn. Zach looks terribly impressed with himself. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> It sounds like so much fun!


Noni, I certainly hope you can go. We can work out traveling arrangements if necessary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, things are happening around here- the laundry tub (stainless steel) now fits into the partly demolished concrete tub (as per the landlord's request) otherwise it would have costed $1000. The water is off- the Plumber is on his way to get the bits he needs to finish the job, and in a few hours time I should be able to use my washing machine. First some clothes, and underwear, then the bed linen, and shortly after that the tea towels, and bath towels, and what ever else comes to hand, and the sun is shining!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, things are happening around here- the laundry tub (stainless steel) now fits into the partly demolished concrete tub (as per the landlord's request) otherwise it would have costed $1000. The water is off- the Plumber is on his way to get the bits he needs to finish the job, and in a few hours time I should be able to use my washing machine. First some clothes, and underwear, then the bed linen, and shortly after that the tea towels, and bath towels, and what ever else comes to hand, and the sun is shining!


*And* the sun is shining!!!!! And all God's children said, ''AMEN.''


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> *And* the sun is shining!!!!! And all God's children said, ''AMEN.''


Very well put, Joy! and Amen!


----------



## Railyn

Gweniepooh said:


> Zach is gorgeous! I can just imagine how beautiful he will look once his fur grows out too. I love his face; rather pensive looking to me...deep in thought.


I don't think he liked the flash in his face. His eyes are prettier than they showed in the pictures.


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> What a horrible person . I know I shouldn't wish bad on anyone but I hope he gets his comeuppance ( a good word for first thing in the morning )
> Sonja


~~~Coming real close to evil. :evil:


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> The doctor says my MIL has had a massive stroke and the next 24 hours will tell what is going to happen. We are praying that she goes peacefully and quickly. She has a moderate degree of dementia and is getting frailer and frailer all the time so this would just be cruel for her to survive.


~~~Our hearts & prayers are with you and the family. Hoping for a gentle passing if that is the path.


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Railyn, I struggle with anything new on the computer so son,t beat yourself up. It will come to you soon.


~~~Kinda' like knitting! :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Zach is very pretty.
Seth is very handsome.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Just letting you all know that sadly my ex passed away today.


~~~Comforting prayers for you and the kids. Even if expected, it is always a hard jolt. I am glad they were able to say good bye.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Are you talking about the jog you get when changing colours? the bump? The way to avoid this is to work the first row of the new colour as usual, then at the beginning of the second round slip the first stitch of the round. My problem is I forget by the time I get back to the second round, if it was the first I would be OK.


Put an extra marker there to help you temrmber and remove it when you do it


----------



## Normaedern

jheiens said:


> *And* the sun is shining!!!!! And all God's children said, ''AMEN.''


I am so please you can wash and dry the things, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> We have to downsize as far as animals are concerned. We can't seem to agree on what to do with our cows. My husband wants to give them to our sons to butcher but my daughter overheard and got very upset to say the least! Now I have to figure out what to do to make everyone happy ugh! I feel like calling a truck and sending them to the sale! We also have a beautiful old horse who is mostly blind and we have to find a place for her to hopefully live out her life. We can also sell a few goats which won't be hard. I'm not a fan of farming right now! Just gardens for me!!!


~~~Sorry, Noni....sure hope you can find some solutions that will keep the peace, and solve your problems. Comforting energies coming your way!


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> If only more people of all or no religion behaved as you do the world would be a much better place. Sadly, as we all know it doesn't work that way. You are a good person to know.


~~~Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am so please you can wash and dry the things, Julie :thumbup:


There has been a bit of a glitch- but should not be long now!


----------



## Normaedern

Fingers crossed. I do hope they can fix it.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Joy and others. I too have been reading the posts (backwards) and have been thinking how to comment. I am one of the "born again" too. I see my faith as a relationship with Christ not a religion and I am never pushy, or dogmatic about it. If you want to ask, fine, that's it. I love ALL of you and just hope you won't hold it against me.


~~~I would never hold anyone's beliefs against them...that's what they believe. I get disturbed when someone tries to tell me and others that theirs is the only way...the "right" way....and everyone else is wrong. That's where trouble begins...and I just have a very hard time with that. Nothing new.....it's been going for 100s of years. I guess most of the human race is just hard-headed! Not learning from the past. :| sigh.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Such good news that you will very, very soon be able to use your washing machine. Next, the fence.


Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a bit of a glitch- but should not be long now!


----------



## Pup lover

Julie glad things are moving along with your new home. 

Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction. 

VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone. 

Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Sugar prayers and hugs for you and your kids.
> 
> Darowil prayers for a quick and peaceful passing and hugs
> 
> I agree PETA is an extreme that i don't agree with.
> 
> As far as religion, don't care what anyone practices, actions towards others speak more than anything anyone can say. This is a wonderful place where everyone honestly cares about each other and our differences only make us more special.


~~~This IS a wonderful place. We "practice" respect and care. Our guiding lights. A nice refuge for many fine needlers!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Fingers crossed. I do hope they can fix it.


All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> If I could get my computer to post a picture I would. I'll try looking up "help topics" to see if I'm missing something. For some reason they just disappear when I look for them to post them here and on facebook.


~~~Are you waiting long enough? Sometimes it takes a while for the pictures to show up in your reply. I used to think I couldn't post pictures either...It was just that I wasn't waiting long enough.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely....is she the one who was having dental work done? Or did she sit more at the end of the table? Next to the lady from ?Germany?(not sure it was Germany). Either way....I will certainly remember both in my prayers.


Yes she was having dental work done. Sometimes sat next to Jannie from Holland.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :lol: It is a challenge to my patience and creativity!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Such good news that you will very, very soon be able to use your washing machine. Next, the fence.


The first load is in- and because I am doing a prewash and extra rinse- I have a bit of an allergy to washing powders- it will be a couple of hours! Boy does it feel good to have it functioning!


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Noni, click quote reply. Under the text box we type in there are 3 browse buttons. click on the first one, select your picture from the file you have it stored in. Either double click on the picture, or click on it once, then click open. That will put the link from your computer in the box beside the browse button you clicked on. If you want to post another, do the same thing with the next browse button. DO NOT click preview! If you do, it will remove the photos from the browse boxes. Click send as usual. You can go back into the post to edit it with captions for the photos.


~~~You can put the caption in the empty white box on the left of each "choose file" selection button.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


So glad for you Dawn that it is such a good result!
Yippee! I am back in business- I am a bit fanatical about my washing- it has been a real hassle this last month or so!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I saw the downloads when I was skimming earlier. Would you mind telling me the page number again?


~~~page 19


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> They end up in a picture manager program or one I had for another camera and they don't want to transfer here for some reason. I'm not good at making folders maybe I'd better learn how.


~~~right click on the picture.....pick "save as", click on "desktop" click "save"....it should be on your desktop.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> great about your son!


~~~DITTO!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And you are an inspiration to us all, dear Joy. I consider myself a born-again Christian. I meant no disservice to you or anyone else of faith. It's people of any faith who are extreme in their beliefs that think their way is the only way to salvation.
> Please, everyone, believe I meant no disrespect for anyone and their religion.
> Hugs to all,
> Junek


~~~I don't think we did think that....at least I didn't.


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky
> 
> That's great news Dawn . I am really pleased for you . I hope you have a nice long nap , followed by a large coffee when you wake up
> 
> Sonja


----------



## nittergma

Yes i think wars have started over things like that.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I would never hold anyone's beliefs against them...that's what they believe. I get disturbed when someone tries to tell me and others that theirs is the only way...the "right" way....and everyone else is wrong. That's where trouble begins...and I just have a very hard time with that. Nothing new.....it's been going for 100s of years. I guess most of the human race is just hard-headed! Not learning from the past. :| sigh.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


Good news . You will be washing everything in sight now . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Yes i think wars have started over things like that.


It is not just a think- most wars I am aware of had some religious dogma mixed in with the muddled reasons as to why they were started- Man does not learn!


----------



## nittergma

I seem to have trouble even getting the picture I want. They are stored where I can't seem to get them when I'm on here.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you waiting long enough? Sometimes it takes a while for the pictures to show up in your reply. I used to think I couldn't post pictures either...It was just that I wasn't waiting long enough.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good news . You will be washing everything in sight now .
> Sonja


Indeed I will- and as my machine has a program for cottons that goes up to 90*C some of my towels will be done on that one- certainly the tea towels!


----------



## nittergma

I'll try that!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~right click on the picture.....pick "save as", click on "desktop" click "save"....it should be on your desktop.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> the truant officer came to talk to Ayden today - yes - he decided to stay home - told him next time she would bring a policeman with her and they would take him to school in handcuffs. kind of put the fear of god into the boy which was good. she gave Heidi her card for Heidi to call the next time he doesn't want to go to school.
> 
> ~~~And if Hedi doesn't call....she might get charged, too?


----------



## nittergma

That sounds like a good use for a pasture. I've thought of someday planting corn in there or something. Too bad I get so attached to animals! My daughter is just the same. Thursday 2 of the calves are going and we aren't going to be there to see them so that will be a little easier for both of us.


NanaCaren said:


> We have had several barn roofs collapse this winter from the weight of snow. I can imagine it is hard to find a safe place for your horse. There was a very old horse down the road from us, Charlie he was blind and deaf. Everyone looked forward to seeing him each spring, he passed last fall. It is strange to see his field empty. It is being put to good use, they have made a garden in there and put a swing in the large apple tree.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> Sam - More mouth-watering recipes. I particularly like the coconut pecan bars and pork chops. It's funny how our pets can become obsessive. Mine are the same. If I pay attention to the kitty, the pup gets jealous and pulls her tail. (lol)
> 
> Darowil - thanks for the recap. Always so helpful.
> 
> I went to the endodonist this morning and it seems I need surgery. Won't be much fun. Someone has to come with me to drive me home because the dr. will put me out. He is going to clean the infection from the tooth root and then put a cap on the post that was put in for the root canal over 30 years ago. I need an icepack to keep the swelling down and someone has to stay with me to keep the pack on for a couple of hours. Oh joy!
> 
> I'm off to get my taxes done now.


~~~Hope your taxes are low, and your healing high!


----------



## nittergma

I will definitely look them up. Thank you I don't know why I didn't think of that!


jheiens said:


> Noni, I just Googled homes for rescued horses Ohio. There were multiple pages of links. You might want to try that.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> That's why I'd rather sell them and it would be easier. I'm supposed to hear from Walmart today but they also said they might call Wednesday. If they don't call by then I'll call them (my husband has been through this several times with his job search). Oh well if it's meant to be it's meant to be and if not I'll look for something else. They are hiring for the Garden dept. so it would be something I'd like.


~~~Sounds like the perfect place for you! Crossing all the fingers & toes I can for you!


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> If "not a _single_ purchase" how many did you make?? :XD: :XD:


~~~ :XD: :XD: Saw right through her didn't you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

nittergma said:


> That sounds like a good use for a pasture. I've thought of someday planting corn in there or something. Too bad I get so attached to animals! My daughter is just the same. Thursday 2 of the calves are going and we aren't going to be there to see them so that will be a little easier for both of us.


My father has put some of his fields back into native vegetation, working with the conservation people. I think it's a wonderful idea for those who aren't using fields for crops or animals any more.

Glad to hear the good news re: medical tests and fixed plumbing.

Today my DGS turns 4, so I'm feeling a bit down as I can't be there. Will try to make the best of the day now that work is over, I guess.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## KateB

Puplover - Dawn that is wonderful news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> We had a lovely celebration with our DGD last night for her 8th and it was good to see all of them, but can't believe that my DGS#1 is now taller than me. DGS#2 is not far behind either. Well, I think DGD is outgrowing dolls. I must say though that I loved this doll. It was a gorgeous collectible Snow White. Had a few other fun little gifts in there for her also.
> 
> Took some photos of the Ascot.  I put a piece of jewelry in the center of the flower. You can see the new blocking pin accessories I got in the first photo. Of course in the last stitch of putting the flower on I sewed the front of the slit through to the back, so spent about 15 minutes undoing and redoing that. Had to make it interesting, didn't I.
> 
> DH is off vacation so he will be going back tomorrow. He has Mondays off. Can't believe this school year will soon be coming to a close. Just 6 more weeks of school and then done teaching for this year.


~~~~Soooooo lovely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Not to mention the prep for the procedure and worry....so happy to hear that everything turned out fine...Hip Hip Hooray -- thanks to all the prayer warriors.


----------



## TNS

Miss Pam said:


> That is an adorable little set, Sonja!


It's lovely, Sonja and the stripes look really smart. Someone is going to love the set.


----------



## TNS

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


Love these wonderful totes! Makes shopping something to look forward to.....


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> It's lovely, Sonja and the stripes look really smart. Someone is going to love the set.


Thank you


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....zero!!!!


Very well done then!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.


That's just perfect, what a lovely man to think of such a personal touch, making the table even more special.


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you gentle hugs, and prayers that the Dr. can come up with something that helps, hopefully not surgery.


And more of the same from me, Gwen


----------



## Normaedern

Puplover, that sounds very positive. I am glad :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> You called?? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~ :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon June! Thank you, I do try to instill healthy eating in them. He also knows I have been known to drink coffee instead of eating. With watching him week days I have to eat proper, not saying I don't have junk food on occasions.


They can sure keep us on the straight and narrow, can't they? Plus we don't really want them to pick up our bad eating habits!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, things are happening around here- the laundry tub (stainless steel) now fits into the partly demolished concrete tub (as per the landlord's request) otherwise it would have costed $1000. The water is off- the Plumber is on his way to get the bits he needs to finish the job, and in a few hours time I should be able to use my washing machine. First some clothes, and underwear, then the bed linen, and shortly after that the tea towels, and bath towels, and what ever else comes to hand, and the sun is shining!


'

That's grand, Julie. And I'm sure you'll have him stay until you've completed at least one load of laundry. Just to make sure there are no more leaks.
I'm very conscious of that since the maintenance man came yesterday morning and installed a new kitchen faucet for us. Yesterday evening we had to call the emergency maintenance number because we had a leak. Evidently when he turned the cut off valve back on, he tightened it a little too much and the nut had loosened enough to cause a slow drip that added to a lot of water after a few hours!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Wonderful news!! I've been keeping you in prayers!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


That would have been my first load of laundry, also!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I caught i----LONG EATON
> Trisha


Well spotted, Trisha. Have you tried looking at GoogleEarth to see where you're newly discovered relations live? Just put in the postcode and it should show the arial view of the small group of houses in that code.


----------



## TNS

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


His fur is growing back nicely already, and what a beautiful colour and texture.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not just a think- most wars I am aware of had some religious dogma mixed in with the muddled reasons as to why they were started- Man does not learn!


The human race has been fighting over religion and beliefs as long as we've been on the planet.
Junek


----------



## TNS

Gwen. All the best for the shots the rheumatologist is trying on you. I really hope you can get good pain control sorted out. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


Happy Dance time, I think! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> '
> 
> That's grand, Julie. And I'm sure you'll have him stay until you've completed at least one load of laundry. Just to make sure there are no more leaks.
> I'm very conscious of that since the maintenance man came yesterday morning and installed a new kitchen faucet for us. Yesterday evening we had to call the emergency maintenance number because we had a leak. Evidently when he turned the cut off valve back on, he tightened it a little too much and the nut had loosened enough to cause a slow drip that added to a lot of water after a few hours!!
> Junek


They had checked themselves- and discovered a cross threading that was leaking- but that is all straightened up and another sink load in and drained ok- I can't easily just go and check- I have to pit Ringo through the house- because of the no fence, so I will have lunch and then go and look.

So glad your problem was discovered fairly quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That would have been my first load of laundry, also!!
> Junek


It is so nice not having the tedium of doing it all, plus not having to bend over the bath!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The human race has been fighting over religion and beliefs as long as we've been on the planet.
> Junek


Probably only too true- although land and water rights may come a close second!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Happy Dance time, I think! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed it is!!!!

You're up late Lin!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> now - here is something to make for tomorrow. --- sam
> 
> Guinness Cupcakes with Toasted Beer Marshmallow Meringue
> 
> Yields about 20 cupcakes
> 
> Cupcakes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 3/4 cup dark cocoa powder
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 12 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
> 6 tablespoons butter, softened
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> 4 eggs
> 11.2 ounce bottle (about 1 1/3 cups) Guinness Draught
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray the cavities of one or two nonstick cupcake pans with cooking spray.
> 
> Whisk together flour, cocoa powder and salt.
> 
> Melt the chopped chocolate and butter in the microwave at 30 second intervals until the two can be stirred together and the mixture is smooth (this took about 2 minutes in my microwave). Alternatively, heat the two together in a small saucepan over low heat until melted; stir to combine.
> 
> Beat the sugar and eggs together on medium-high speed in the bowl of an electric mixer until the mixture lightens, about 4 minutes.
> 
> Decrease mixer speed to low and slowly add the chocolate mixture to the egg mixture.
> 
> Gradually add the flour mixture and beat until combined.
> 
> Pour the Guinness Draught in a thin stream down the side of the mixing bowl with the electric mixer at medium speed. Batter will be thin (see video). Scrape down the batter bowl and mix again to be sure all the ingredients are well distributed.
> 
> Pour the batter into the prepared baking pan(s) about 2/3 full.
> 
> Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until a toothpick tester comes out clean (my batch was well baked at 15 minutes). Let the cupcakes cool completely before topping them with the meringue.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Toasted beer marshmallow meringue
> 1 cup Guinness Draught
> 3 egg whites at room temperature
> Pinch of cream of tartar
> 1/2 cup granulated sugar
> 10.5 ounce bag mini marshmallows
> 20 pretzel sticks
> 
> Place the Guinness Draught in a small saucepan and bring to a simmer. Let the beer cook until reduced to 1 tablespoon, about 20 minutes. Let cool.
> 
> Using an electric mixer beat the egg whites until foamy. Add the pinch of tartar and mix again until the mixture thickens slightly and becomes opaque.
> 
> Gradually add the granulated sugar and beat until the mixture holds stiff peaks.
> 
> Fold in the marshmallows using a large rubber spatula.
> Fold in the beer reduction.
> 
> Pile meringue high atop each cupcake and brown with a kitchen torch.
> 
> Alternatively, place the meringue-topped cupcakes on a large baking sheet and place them under the oven broiler for a few minutes (watch them constantly to prevent burning!) until the meringue is well browned and slightly puffed.
> 
> Insert a pretzel stick in each cupcake. Let them cool for 1 to 2 minutes before enjoying.
> 
> www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/03/guinness-cupcakes-with-toasted-beer


~~~This does sound good! Who is making them for KAP?


----------



## Lurker 2

I have also got permission to screw things in to the walls- so I will be able to get the cabinets I had made up- one in the laundry which has a drying rack, and two for the Kitchen overflow. Then I wil be able to start hanging my pictures and photos!!!
Yippee!

Real Happy Dance now- although it does make me think of dancing with my darling.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> It's been a good day. I kept up pretty much here and I cleaned in the barn. We have another month before any baby goats are due. Hopefully everything will be under control and manageable by then. We had 60 degrees today!


~~~We sure hope so!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> It's been a good day. I kept up pretty much here and I cleaned in the barn. We have another month before any baby goats are due. Hopefully everything will be under control and manageable by then. We had 60 degrees today!


~~~We sure hope so!


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> I am trying yet again to post some pictures of some of the tote bags that I make. The "pictures" are machine embroidery. Let's see how it goes.


~~~WAHOO! You did it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great looking bags, too! Very cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WooHoo!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


Gwen you need to keep taking whatever you were taking for pain relief- just don't up the dosage straight away- if you take nothing that is as inaccurate as taking more.

Do hope the shot works for you. Often they work wonderfully.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> WooHoo!!!!


More of a woohoo than clearing my 'inbox' which the computer consistently tells me I should find a 'woohoo' moment!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Gwen you need to keep taking whatever you were taking for pain relief- just don't up the dosage straight away- if you take nothing that is as inaccurate as taking more.


Good point.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I don't think I could drink them either. It would be wonderful if he became a famous chef, it would be perfect for him. Tonight we, mostly Seth.I got to cut the chicken into small pieces and pour the final chicken into a dish. Chicken three ways, I had three chicken breasts that needed cooking. Seems how they were from giant chickens it worked out good.
> Curry of chicken, those that have attended KAP will know what it tastes like.
> Garlic chicken to make chicken croquettas tomorrow or the next day.
> Spicy tomato chicken.
> The curry chicken turned out good it passed the daddy taste test. Seth was thrilled. I think I need to make Seth an apron for when he is cooking.


~~~He has the makings of a Junior Master Chef! Have you seen that show? Kids 8-9-10-11-12.....phenomenal cooks! They started around Seth's age. Very exciting!


----------



## darowil

My MIL is still hanging on- if she is still here in 24 hours the girls and I are driving over to see her (and we hope if we actually leave here that she will be waiting for us when we actually get there!). 

Good morning Julie (well afternoon for you now).


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, things are happening around here- the laundry tub (stainless steel) now fits into the partly demolished concrete tub (as per the landlord's request) otherwise it would have costed $1000. The water is off- the Plumber is on his way to get the bits he needs to finish the job, and in a few hours time I should be able to use my washing machine. First some clothes, and underwear, then the bed linen, and shortly after that the tea towels, and bath towels, and what ever else comes to hand, and the sun is shining!


So the rain from ex-cyclone Pam has gone then. What a relief it will be to be able to get stuff washed and to have good dryin gweather as well is an added bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My MIL is still hanging on- if she is still here in 24 hours the girls and I are driving over to see her (and we hope if we actually leave here that she will be waiting for us when we actually get there!).
> 
> Good morning Julie (well afternoon for you now).


Yes, it is 12 -40 pm here- and it is warming up a bit!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Put an extra marker there to help you temrmber and remove it when you do it


Now that might work. Though it's amazing how often despite the hundreds I have (well maybe a slight exaggeration) I don't oone handy when I could use one. I think because although I use them now I was not bought up using them so they are not a part of my long- term knitting memory.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> So the rain from ex-cyclone Pam has gone then. What a relief it will be to be able to get stuff washed and to have good dryin gweather as well is an added bonus.


The big snag I do still have is negotiating the steeper back steps down to the line- I think I will hang a lot in the bathroom- and what I can't put there will have to be done in the drier. My word is there ever a back log! I am sorry in a way that MIL is clinging to life- but it is what it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hope your taxes are low, and your healing high!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now that might work. Though it's amazing how often despite the hundreds I have (well maybe a slight exaggeration) I don't oone handy when I could use one. I think because although I use them now I was not bought up using them so they are not a part of my long- term knitting memory.


Not using markers does teach you to read your knitting, which is not such a bad skill to have.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Plus the prep as well doean't help you feel good either.
How wonderful that it is all clear.


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> Yes i think wars have started over things like that.


just one or two I would say.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear...what a mess. Good thing you noticed it before it could have caused major damage!


jknappva said:


> '
> 
> That's grand, Julie. And I'm sure you'll have him stay until you've completed at least one load of laundry. Just to make sure there are no more leaks.
> I'm very conscious of that since the maintenance man came yesterday morning and installed a new kitchen faucet for us. Yesterday evening we had to call the emergency maintenance number because we had a leak. Evidently when he turned the cut off valve back on, he tightened it a little too much and the nut had loosened enough to cause a slow drip that added to a lot of water after a few hours!!
> Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag I do still have is negotiating the steeper back steps down to the line- I think I will hang a lot in the bathroom- and what I can't put there will have to be done in the drier. My word is there ever a back log! I am sorry in a way that MIL is clinging to life- but it is what it is.


Vicky was saying today that now that she has held on so long she would like the chance to say goodbye- so as she seems to be comfortable we would like her to wait until we get there now! Nothing like arranging things to suit ourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This has been a wonderful day for you Julie. I'm so glad.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have also got permission to screw things in to the walls- so I will be able to get the cabinets I had made up- one in the laundry which has a drying rack, and two for the Kitchen overflow. Then I wil be able to start hanging my pictures and photos!!!
> Yippee!
> 
> Real Happy Dance now- although it does make me think of dancing with my darling.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Vicky was saying today that now that she has held on so long she would like the chance to say goodbye- so as she seems to be comfortable we would like her to wait until we get there now! Nothing like arranging things to suit ourselves.


I do hope it works out, then that she can be still with us, at the very least until you have a chance to get there. Better while she is still breathing and may understand, than the alternative.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> This has been a wonderful day for you Julie. I'm so glad.


Yes it has- and it is only really half over! I am going to suggest to the landlord that we combine forces to get the bathroom functioning more satisfactorily.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmmmmm....I honestly didn't realize that. Duh. Guess what I'm about to go do!!! You have no idea how much I appreciate knowing this. Thank you Margaret!


darowil said:


> Gwen you need to keep taking whatever you were taking for pain relief- just don't up the dosage straight away- if you take nothing that is as inaccurate as taking more.
> 
> Do hope the shot works for you. Often they work wonderfully.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are echoing my thoughts (re: Margaret's MIL). Will be keeping her Margaret, David, & the girls in prayer. Such a anxious time for all.


Lurker 2 said:


> The big snag I do still have is negotiating the steeper back steps down to the line- I think I will hang a lot in the bathroom- and what I can't put there will have to be done in the drier. My word is there ever a back log! I am sorry in a way that MIL is clinging to life- but it is what it is.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Not using markers does teach you to read your knitting, which is not such a bad skill to have.


This is definitely true! I can read my knitting as well though when knitting in the round find it easier on my eyes to find the beginning of the round. Also i sometimes when knitting large amounts of garter or stockinette just get lost in the peace of making the stitches and a marker can remind me I'm at a point where i need to change stitches for the border or some thing


----------



## Gweniepooh

Then I will pray that she will be comfortable until you have had this opportunity and that then if it is her time that the passing be swift. Ssafe travels for you if you head there tomorrow.


darowil said:


> Vicky was saying today that now that she has held on so long she would like the chance to say goodbye- so as she seems to be comfortable we would like her to wait until we get there now! Nothing like arranging things to suit ourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is going on with the bathroom?


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it has- and it is only really half over! I am going to suggest to the landlord that we combine forces to get the bathroom functioning more satisfactorily.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> This is definitely true! I can read my knitting as well though when knitting in the round find it easier on my eyes to find the beginning of the round. Also i sometimes when knitting large amounts of garter or stockinette just get lost in the peace of making the stitches and a marker can remind me I'm at a point where i need to change stitches for the border or some thing


Now that I have markers that I like, I would definitely agree, very helpful in circular knitting. Have not lost my way to a border for a long time, but I have been knitting nearly 63 years!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma wrote:
Thanks for asking. Fortunately the first warm day they thawed out and the only damage was the pump which was old anyway. I almost cried for joy at the first hot water!



tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad it wasn't any worse! I have been thinking about you.


~~~Enjoy enjoy enjoy! So glad the damage was not worse. Hope it can be fixed before next winter!


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Plus the prep as well doean't help you feel good either.
> How wonderful that it is all clear.


Yes and the pharmacy gave me a different prep than what I've had before (dr was ok with the substitution) and it was not as easy on me as the other one. Won't let them substitute anymore. Told Dr also


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> What is going on with the bathroom?


It has been allowed to get moldy- Looks like the bath was allowed to flood- do you recall the photo I posted of the awful hole in the wall- I realised later the bath was the obvious culprit. I hope to get a shower slide, and shower head on a flexible hose, and later a proper walk in shower cubicle.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Thanks June! First day went well there are about a dozen nurses, counselors, psychologists that are training in this session for the new area. He will be on 7pm to 7 am still don't know what days though. For 3 weeks he is on 8am to 5 pm for training tool they get people moved in. They are training them all together as a team, there is not supposed to be anyone there who is violent or needs extensive medical care (iv, etc) he should be mainly just doing medications and not sure what else. They have good benefits and give good sick vacation and personal time. He is excited to be learning about all of this and is really looking forward to it.


~~~SO glad it seems to be a good situation! You guys are due for some good news! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes I do remember that hole. I hope you are able to get them to do this for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> It has been allowed to get moldy- Looks like the bath was allowed to flood- do you recall the photo I posted of the awful hole in the wall- I realised later the bath was the obvious culprit. I hope to get a shower slide, and shower head on a flexible hose, and later a proper walk in shower cubicle.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I do remember that hole. I hope you are able to get them to do this for you.


The shower head on a flexible hose is almost a necessity as one gets older! I will be biding my time- I don't want to overwhelm them- I am so glad I am allowed to stick things on the walls!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh wrote:
Okay I've got to brag on DH. Remember the table he just made me. Well look at how he fastened the top on. I now have special place to store table cloths or whatever. I thought his idea was pretty cool.



tami_ohio said:


> Perfect! I think you have a keeper!


~~~I'd keep the DH, too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to bed early tonight. Have appointment with rheumatoligist tomorrow at 11. Going to talk to him about severe pain especially in hip. If he does't think the meds will help then I will have to go see my orthopedic doc. I'm having to rely on the tylenol 3w/codiene way to much to be able to walk/stand and really don't rest well. Don't care much what it takes as long as I can get more consistent relief . Constant pai is not making me a happy camper for sure.
> 
> Made a lot of progress on the craft room today. Hoping to be able to pretty much finish tomorrow so I can take picture. Not all the containers will be mounted but you'll get the idea. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> Sending prayers for healing, peace, and happiness for all. Will TTYL tomorrow.....gwen


~~~~Gwen...hope for some relief for the hip...I know what you mean! Fingers crossed!


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Now that I can post pictures, I will bore you to death. These are some of my favorite Christmas stockings.


~~~Never! LOVE pictures!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I loved the pins. Did I say loved? I meant loved, loved, loved them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~They look like a terrific idea.....but not cheap! wow!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> it's Friday night - shouldn't he be home by now? --- sam


He didn't get home until Saturday. But he's on his way home tonight from driving to Iowa yesterday.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:45am and I am headed to bed. Want to share a few pics....The one on the left I finished last week and the one on the right I finished tonight. How do you all like my new hat. Lol
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day :thumbup:


~~~ :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Thank you Daralene. Ohio Joy reminded me that there are probably rescues for horses near by so I'm checking them out . I also know someone who loves horses and she might know of one. I hope I find some place for her to be safe.


Cashmeregma said:


> 2 doves just landed outside the window on the deck and are cooing. It is soooo windy out there and that area is a little sheltered. They are off and gone now but the bird activity is finally happening and it is a wonderful feeling for sure. Lots of robins yesterday. Two cardinals today.
> 
> Nittergma, I know there are some farms where people take in animals just for caring for them. Don't know where any are in Ohio but my friend in Virginia lives just across the road from one outside of Richmond. Don't know if you are up to going that far. Perhaps there are some in your area too but I don't know how you find them. I'll ask my sisters if they know of anyone.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> May I join this group, ladies?
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Of course! of Course! Of Course! All chatters welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Puplover...What a blessing that all turned out well with your procedure and a greater blessing for DH's new job. I hope it will continue to be a satisfying career for him.

Julie...Enjoy doing your laundry. It will feel good to have clean clothes again.

I will not comment on anything else as I need some rest. Take care everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I'm enjoying your updates! I can't wait to see who wins and who gets the red lantern award. Next year I'm going to have to figure out how to watch some of it.


~~~Iditarod.com You can see some of it for free....but to be able to track them and see some videos, etc. there are some fees. I think the highest fee is about $35...not too much. There are SO many places to go on the website.....zuma's paws is always fun.....that is a blog posted by Zuma, a dog. He has a special keyboard that has extra large keys for him to press. :XD: :XD: One of the special things about the Iditarod, they put a HUGE emphasis on the involvement of schools, students, and teachers! Being able to follow the progress of the mushers live on line was a BIG draw for me. Getting the kids used to working on the computer (and not just playing games) I felt was really important.....oh, sorry....this is one of my taller soap boxes!  :roll:


----------



## purl2diva

Great news, Dawn.

I hope DH will enjoy his new job. Good nurses are sorely needed.


----------



## budasha

Josephine - cute picture of your grandson sticking his tongue out. Glad you're enjoying your time in France. Too bad LM2 is shying away from you. I'm sure she'll come around.

EJS - Hope all is resolved with your gas issues.

Pacer - Matthew's drawings are exceptional. Wonderful that you're selling his cards and using the funds for a good cause.
Julie - thank you for letting us know about Zoe. I have been wondering how she is.
Sonja - Is there still no news on what has caused your son's rash? Hope all goes well for your husband and other son.
Rookie - Thanks for the site with the Apple Pie bar recipe. Sounds so good.
StellaK - So sad that someone should open your gate and let your dog out. I keep Candy on a leash when she's out. I do have to plan something for the summer so that she's not on the leash. She won't come when I call if she gets loose.
Railyn - it's nerve-wracking to be on your way to an appointment and get lost or waylaid. I got lost yesterday and had to stop for directions. I made it to my appointment in lots of time. Looking forward to seeing pics of your kitty.
Sam -Thanks for posting all the apple recipes. The Streusel Slab Pie sounds yummy.

Up to page 11 so have to read some more in between knitting and watching a movie.


----------



## nittergma

Yes I agreee about the computer games some play far too many. I'm checking it out for next year.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod.com You can see some of it for free....but to be able to track them and see some videos, etc. there are some fees. I think the highest fee is about $35...not too much. There are SO many places to go on the website.....zuma's paws is always fun.....that is a blog posted by Zuma, a dog. He has a special keyboard that has extra large keys for him to press. :XD: :XD: One of the special things about the Iditarod, they put a HUGE emphasis on the involvement of schools, students, and teachers! Being able to follow the progress of the mushers live on line was a BIG draw for me. Getting the kids used to working on the computer (and not just playing games) I felt was really important.....oh, sorry....this is one of my taller soap boxes!  :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Sharon in VA so sorry you are having a difficult time lately. Keeping you in prayer.


~~~Ditto!


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


~~~Prayers & hugs back to you!


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Yes she was having dental work done. Sometimes sat next to Jannie from Holland.


~~~Okay....to Jannie's left...our right. Got it. The other one had esophogeal cancer & surgery, right?....she was more often to Jannie's right. (our left). :wink:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The first load is in- and because I am doing a prewash and extra rinse- I have a bit of an allergy to washing powders- it will be a couple of hours! Boy does it feel good to have it functioning!


~~~Oh, I know that feeling! Enjoy it! We just got washing capability at our summer place....the loads we used to have to haul to the laundromat! SO much easier now! And as we age, that is a VERY BIG deal! The laundromat we used as kids is now a very fancy (and delicious!) French restaurant! Times change..... :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza wrote:
~~~I would never hold anyone's beliefs against them...that's what they believe. I get disturbed when someone tries to tell me and others that theirs is the only way...the "right" way....and everyone else is wrong. That's where trouble begins...and I just have a very hard time with that. Nothing new.....it's been going for 100s of years. I guess most of the human race is just hard-headed! Not learning from the past. sigh.



nittergma said:


> Yes i think wars have started over things like that.


~~~They still are. very disappointing. Gotta' keep adding the whole of the human race in our prayers!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I seem to have trouble even getting the picture I want. They are stored where I can't seem to get them when I'm on here.


~~~Do you know about minimizing? On a pc it is in the upper right corner....looks like a minus sign. It shrinks your current screen, but does not close it...just puts it down along the bottom bar. Should send you back to your "desktop". So if you save pictures to the desktop...they should be there. I find you have to give them titles....easier to find. Keep trying...there are many who will offer help.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> That sounds like a good use for a pasture. I've thought of someday planting corn in there or something. Too bad I get so attached to animals! My daughter is just the same. Thursday 2 of the calves are going and we aren't going to be there to see them so that will be a little easier for both of us.


~~~Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Grannypeg

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


Railyn -he is beautiful. Love the name too.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> My father has put some of his fields back into native vegetation, working with the conservation people. I think it's a wonderful idea for those who aren't using fields for crops or animals any more.
> 
> Glad to hear the good news re: medical tests and fixed plumbing.
> 
> Today my DGS turns 4, so I'm feeling a bit down as I can't be there. Will try to make the best of the day now that work is over, I guess.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


~~~Happy birthday to your DGS! Make a cake...put on 4 candles, and make a wish for him! Blow hard!


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Gwen, what kind of shot do you get in your hip? I get cortisone in my left knee and right shoulder.


----------



## Grannypeg

[

Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.

Prayers and hugs[/quote]

Wonderful news and prayers do work wonders.


----------



## gagesmom

9:30pm and it was a beautiful sunny day today. A bit ago there were snow flurries. :thumbdown: 
Gregs turn to make supper he made boneless, skinless chicken breast covered in mushroom soup and put in the oven. Also made potatoes and mixed veggies.
Cast on another all in one this afternoon and just finished it a little bit ago.


----------



## gagesmom

Railyn - Zachary is do adorable.
Buddha - prayers for your dental work.
Julie - So happy for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Puplover...What a blessing that all turned out well with your procedure and a greater blessing for DH's new job. I hope it will continue to be a satisfying career for him.
> 
> Julie...Enjoy doing your laundry. It will feel good to have clean clothes again.
> 
> I will not comment on anything else as I need some rest. Take care everyone.


The most important are in the drier right now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Liz, (Budasha) Zoe was a bit reserved talking to me- I think she may have been expecting a different caller- but at least we now know a little of where she is at.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, I know that feeling! Enjoy it! We just got washing capability at our summer place....the loads we used to have to haul to the laundromat! SO much easier now! And as we age, that is a VERY BIG deal! The laundromat we used as kids is now a very fancy (and delicious!) French restaurant! Times change..... :thumbup: :wink:


That is true!


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, hope shots help.
Buddasha, hope your dental work goes smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Railyn - Zachary is do adorable.
> Buddha - prayers for your dental work.
> Julie - So happy for you.


Looks like Greg is a really good cook.

And thanks Melody.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> The human race has been fighting over religion and beliefs as long as we've been on the planet.
> Junek


~~~duhhh....don't you think it is time someone learned the lesson????I think the KTP has...how do we spread this to the rest humanity?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have also got permission to screw things in to the walls- so I will be able to get the cabinets I had made up- one in the laundry which has a drying rack, and two for the Kitchen overflow. Then I wil be able to start hanging my pictures and photos!!!
> Yippee!
> 
> Real Happy Dance now- although it does make me think of dancing with my darling.


~~~Yes...HAppy DAnce time!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Not using markers does teach you to read your knitting, which is not such a bad skill to have.


~~~That's what makes knitting so much easier than crochet for me....I can't "read" crochet. It is "Greek" to me!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Vicky was saying today that now that she has held on so long she would like the chance to say goodbye- so as she seems to be comfortable we would like her to wait until we get there now! Nothing like arranging things to suit ourselves.


~~~Sending you comfort and peace....hope you make it to say good bye. I missed both of my parents by just a few days from planned visits.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Of course! of Course! Of Course! All chatters welcome! :thumbup:


~~~That's chatterers! Looking forward to it!


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Yes I agreee about the computer games some play far too many. I'm checking it out for next year.


~~~I'm always here to help! :thumbup: I'm still wanting to teach, I guess... :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

I'm on page 12, so I'm reading backwards.


----------



## EJS

YES! We have working gas so our water is hot and the cooktop is in fine shape. I do enjoy crockpot and convection oven cooking but sometimes the stovetop is just what you need.
The crew showed up early yesterday morning and were finished by mid afternoon. 

Went to the doc today for follow up. Thyroid tests came back with NO on the Hashimoto's but it is still underactive and meds are the same either way. I am now up to 75 mcg and will be retested in late April to see how that level is working. 
I still have a bit of cough and congestion but have enough meds to get through the suggested course so will continue as I am doing. My BP is still a little high but not near what it was last week so a bit of adjustment to the meds and we will keep an eye on that as well.

I have been skimming other news and seems Julie is having some improvements as well. I am so happy about that. 
My sympathies for those who are suffering loss of loved ones. 


Thinking of you always,
Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65

well, I was going to get caught up, will have to plug in laptop for a while first, trying to download pics too too much power, then I had to post from my phone anyway. Oh well, off to Verizon with phone and laptop on Thursday I think, so that they can sort it out. 
I spilt something on the my pant leg on the thigh and Ryssa is furiously licking at it, must be good, wonder what it was. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

How silly of me....I didn't ask. I've had cortizone before but this did not feel like cortizone. I'm going to check and will get back to you.


Grannypeg said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Gwen, what kind of shot do you get in your hip? I get cortisone in my left knee and right shoulder.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

We take control of the world!!! Instead of the Marvel Heroes we become the Knit-Fixers of the Universe!!!! Afterall, we already have Ohio Joy running for president; you could be her VP. And surely there are enough of us available to replace everyone in congress.....


cmaliza said:


> ~~~duhhh....don't you think it is time someone learned the lesson????I think the KTP has...how do we spread this to the rest humanity?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I can't wait to take your class at the KAP in August! Can't wait to see what we need to do to prepare for it. 


Poledra65 said:


> Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful that the gas situation is now fixed! Pretty good news on the health issues too; good that you & doc will keep monitoring.


EJS said:


> YES! We have working gas so our water is hot and the cooktop is in fine shape. I do enjoy crockpot and convection oven cooking but sometimes the stovetop is just what you need.
> The crew showed up early yesterday morning and were finished by mid afternoon.
> 
> Went to the doc today for follow up. Thyroid tests came back with NO on the Hashimoto's but it is still underactive and meds are the same either way. I am now up to 75 mcg and will be retested in late April to see how that level is working.
> I still have a bit of cough and congestion but have enough meds to get through the suggested course so will continue as I am doing. My BP is still a little high but not near what it was last week so a bit of adjustment to the meds and we will keep an eye on that as well.
> 
> I have been skimming other news and seems Julie is having some improvements as well. I am so happy about that.
> My sympathies for those who are suffering loss of loved ones.
> 
> Thinking of you always,
> Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shoot....just got an email that my order for the rest of my containers for craft room has been cancelled; out of stock. Hmmmmm. Gotta think about this; may just go with what I've got but sure could use something else.....but it would have to "fit in"......we shall see. Off to see what I can come up with. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Ohio Joy - Thank You Having difficult times right now. Will try to get myself together soon...VA Sharon


I hope things will get better soon. ((Sharon))


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yes...HAppy DAnce time!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's what makes knitting so much easier than crochet for me....I can't "read" crochet. It is "Greek" to me!


Especially when it is three dimensional like Irish crochet- and yet I knew someone who found that easy!


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> This is my new furbaby, Zach. I think he is beautiful!


Zach is really fluffy and soft looking. Is he as silver grey as he looks?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


don't quite follow!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from rheumatologist a little bit ago. He said my numbers were 5x higher than they were 2 years ago and he was not pleased with the lack of progress from the meds so far. He did say the longer you've had RA the longer it takes to get it under control and to be patient. He increased my methotrecelate by 50% and also gave me a shot in my hip in hopes of giving me some pain relief. He said if the shot seemed to help to come back and he will give me one in my back too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that it does. Purposely not taking any pain meds today so I can tell if it is the shot helping and not confuse it with the pills. Anyway, all is good.
> 
> Went by grocery store and picked up a corn beef brisket and a pork shoulder roast. I'm make BBQ for tonight and tomorrow will do the brisket, cabbage, potatoes, & carrots (or maybe Thursday since it is suppose to be only a hight of 46 Thursday.) Today it is so warm outside I'm wearing SHORTS! Just a gorgeous spring day.


I am so sorry you got bad news at the Dr. I pray that the shots help.


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> YES! We have working gas so our water is hot and the cooktop is in fine shape. I do enjoy crockpot and convection oven cooking but sometimes the stovetop is just what you need.
> The crew showed up early yesterday morning and were finished by mid afternoon.
> 
> Went to the doc today for follow up. Thyroid tests came back with NO on the Hashimoto's but it is still underactive and meds are the same either way. I am now up to 75 mcg and will be retested in late April to see how that level is working.
> I still have a bit of cough and congestion but have enough meds to get through the suggested course so will continue as I am doing. My BP is still a little high but not near what it was last week so a bit of adjustment to the meds and we will keep an eye on that as well.
> 
> I have been skimming other news and seems Julie is having some improvements as well. I am so happy about that.
> My sympathies for those who are suffering loss of loved ones.
> 
> Thinking of you always,
> Evelyn


Well, not Hashimoto's is a positive- hoping it is something simple to cure, or correct.
I have nearly finished the load of sheets- next my skirts!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I think he is pretty handsome but then I might be s little perjudice.


You may be a prejudice as you like. Seth is very handsome! The juice and muffins look like they were very tasty. Too bad I didn't see them this morning. It's a little late to have them tonight. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, things are happening around here- the laundry tub (stainless steel) now fits into the partly demolished concrete tub (as per the landlord's request) otherwise it would have costed $1000. The water is off- the Plumber is on his way to get the bits he needs to finish the job, and in a few hours time I should be able to use my washing machine. First some clothes, and underwear, then the bed linen, and shortly after that the tea towels, and bath towels, and what ever else comes to hand, and the sun is shining!


Such good news! I am so happy for you.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> *And* the sun is shining!!!!! And all God's children said, ''AMEN.''


Amen!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it works out, then that she can be still with us, at the very least until you have a chance to get there. Better while she is still breathing and may understand, than the alternative.


She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is. 
I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Wow....I actually caught up today (well...it is 9:30 PM! and I have been doing this for hours). Anyway...prayers and hugs and comforts sent to all. I was planning on slow-braised short ribs for dinner...I tried to start about 1PM today. The sink decided not to let any water go...it took many hours to finally think we had it fixed...but by then it was too late to cook the ribs. A quickie fix from the freezer? Maybe tomorrow?

Mystery afghan update: did I post anything yesterday? can't remember. I have finished one panel, and have started the 2nd one (after having to frog it all after doing several rows). I am about 10% done on the 2nd panel. Luckily we only have to do 2 10" squares for week 6. I hope to be current by next Tuesday! I have decided to change one of the colors...and ordered a replacement. Unfortunately, this week needs that color (white, to be replaced by something else). New yarns have not come, but I am behind, so I can't start week 6 yet. I know TMI...

Iditarod updateerano 37th, Turner 16th, Fressineau 56th, Phillips 17th, Wilmshurst 50th, Cooke 49th, Campeau 17th, Honda 60th, Faillor 45th, Bejna 30th, Neff 14th...and my favorite Aliy Zirkle 5th. It has been a fairly "smooth" race, some of the recent weather has been severe, but it is getting better. Tomorrow the first racers will come in to Nome. After a required rest of 8 hours in White Mountain, it is but about 70 miles to Nome. So Far, Dallas Seavy is in line for the 1st place win. Anyone who finishes is a winner.

I picked about 10 pictures to share....let's hope they will post, but I suspect they may have to be downloaded. Hope you Enjoy!

I have company coming Thursday (brother & sister-in-law)...so need to clear some of the clutter...to make room for theirs!  TTYL....wishing great healing for those in need, hugs and cheers for all celebrations...hearty smiles for all!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Such good news! I am so happy for you.


I am on load #2, and planning to do a third before bed-time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Julie glad things are moving along with your new home.
> 
> Noni praying that things resolve with your animals to your satisfaction.
> 
> VaSharon take your time, there is always someone hear to listen should you need someone.
> 
> Had my colonoscopy today everything is good. No polyps, surgery site looks good, no cancer seen. Only got 3 hours of sleep last night so off to nap and hopefully will wake up feeling better. No food, drink caffeine or sleep makes a body feel yucky.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I am happy to hear everything went as planned and you got good news! You have had this put off for so long, I am sure it was a relief to have it over with.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This IS a wonderful place. We "practice" respect and care. Our guiding lights. A nice refuge for many fine needlers!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> All done- and the first load of underwear is in to wash!!!!!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I have markers that I like, I would definitely agree, very helpful in circular knitting. Have not lost my way to a border for a long time, but I have been knitting nearly 63 years!


While I haven't been knitting 63 years it would be 50 and I do still forget things like borders while I have my eyes on a book or a computer screen- mind you I have also know myslef slip a marker and keep going so tthey don't always work! Useless for me almost always is using a piece of yarn -I just knit it if it is knitting I don't need to watch! So I end up with an extra stitch including one funny coloured and looking one.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~right click on the picture.....pick "save as", click on "desktop" click "save"....it should be on your desktop.


nittergma wrote:
They end up in a picture manager program or one I had for another camera and they don't want to transfer here for some reason. I'm not good at making folders maybe I'd better learn how.

Noni, if you can find them, you can email them to me, and I will post them if you want me to.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> While I haven't been knitting 63 years it would be 50 and I do still forget things like borders while I have my eyes on a book or a computer screen- mind you I have also know myslef slip a marker and keep going so tthey don't always work! Useless for me almost always is using a piece of yarn -I just knit it if it is knitting I don't need to watch! So I end up with an extra stitch including one funny coloured and looking one.


I have had similar problems with thread markers!- but I have some 'donuts' that work very well as movable markers- and the plastic safety pin one's that are excellent fixed markers.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> '
> 
> That's grand, Julie. And I'm sure you'll have him stay until you've completed at least one load of laundry. Just to make sure there are no more leaks.
> I'm very conscious of that since the maintenance man came yesterday morning and installed a new kitchen faucet for us. Yesterday evening we had to call the emergency maintenance number because we had a leak. Evidently when he turned the cut off valve back on, he tightened it a little too much and the nut had loosened enough to cause a slow drip that added to a lot of water after a few hours!!
> Junek


Not good.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> That would have been my first load of laundry, also!!
> Junek


Underwear is almost always my first load!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> My MIL is still hanging on- if she is still here in 24 hours the girls and I are driving over to see her (and we hope if we actually leave here that she will be waiting for us when we actually get there!).
> 
> Good morning Julie (well afternoon for you now).


My prayers continue.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Sorry there were so many downloads of pictures....it's hard to limit! Hope you Enjoy. Alaska is such a different landscape from what most of us experience!
Peace & grace to all! Tomorrow I may come back with a 1st finisher!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~My first panel for the mystery afghan at 75% done....


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay....to Jannie's left...our right. Got it. The other one had esophogeal cancer & surgery, right?....she was more often to Jannie's right. (our left). :wink:


No, same person, but it was cancer of the tonsils.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Happy birthday to your DGS! Make a cake...put on 4 candles, and make a wish for him! Blow hard!


What a great idea! A nice way to be a part of his bday, even if you can't be there.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> 9:30pm and it was a beautiful sunny day today. A bit ago there were snow flurries. :thumbdown:
> Gregs turn to make supper he made boneless, skinless chicken breast covered in mushroom soup and put in the oven. Also made potatoes and mixed veggies.
> Cast on another all in one this afternoon and just finished it a little bit ago.


Dinner looks delicious, and the all in one is gorgeous as usual!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~duhhh....don't you think it is time someone learned the lesson????I think the KTP has...how do we spread this to the rest humanity?


Keep praying?


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's what makes knitting so much easier than crochet for me....I can't "read" crochet. It is "Greek" to me!


We can work on the crochet when you get back to the Ohio knitting group!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


I'm in! They look so warm and soft, and not too hard to do.


----------



## tami_ohio

EJS said:


> YES! We have working gas so our water is hot and the cooktop is in fine shape. I do enjoy crockpot and convection oven cooking but sometimes the stovetop is just what you need.
> The crew showed up early yesterday morning and were finished by mid afternoon.
> 
> Went to the doc today for follow up. Thyroid tests came back with NO on the Hashimoto's but it is still underactive and meds are the same either way. I am now up to 75 mcg and will be retested in late April to see how that level is working.
> I still have a bit of cough and congestion but have enough meds to get through the suggested course so will continue as I am doing. My BP is still a little high but not near what it was last week so a bit of adjustment to the meds and we will keep an eye on that as well.
> 
> I have been skimming other news and seems Julie is having some improvements as well. I am so happy about that.
> My sympathies for those who are suffering loss of loved ones.
> 
> Thinking of you always,
> Evelyn


Evelyn, I am glad to hear that your gas leak is repaired. Prayers for your health continue.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> We take control of the world!!! Instead of the Marvel Heroes we become the Knit-Fixers of the Universe!!!! Afterall, we already have Ohio Joy running for president; you could be her VP. And surely there are enough of us available to replace everyone in congress.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot....just got an email that my order for the rest of my containers for craft room has been cancelled; out of stock. Hmmmmm. Gotta think about this; may just go with what I've got but sure could use something else.....but it would have to "fit in"......we shall see. Off to see what I can come up with. TTYL


Check with other Dollar Stores in the area to see if they have any!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot....just got an email that my order for the rest of my containers for craft room has been cancelled; out of stock. Hmmmmm. Gotta think about this; may just go with what I've got but sure could use something else.....but it would have to "fit in"......we shall see. Off to see what I can come up with. TTYL


Thats a shame- maybe you'll come up with something even better.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


Margaret, I am so sorry to hear this, for the sake of you and your family, but I am glad that your DMIL is at peace in her new home. My sympathies and prayers are with you all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on load #2, and planning to do a third before bed-time.


I did 3 loads today, in between doing some running, and dinner out. I am finished for today. I will do the other loads tomorrow. Not much left to do.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My first panel for the mystery afghan at 75% done....


That is so pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio

I just saw this on Yahoo. Thought you would like it! A good excuse to knit!

http://www.yahoo.com/makers/happiness-is-a-needle-and-thread-away-the-mental-113527012940.html


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweethearts, 
I am so sorry I have been absentee. Been trying to stay off this leg and only doing what I have to. I have to cook a good meal for Carley. She has really done an about face this year and I am so proud of her. She is turning 17 tomorrow so I have to get up early and make her homemade chicken and dumplings, butter beans, and a salad. Her Mom (My Allyson) is going to bring her sister and brother and her birthday cookie (one of those great big ones. She wanted ice cream and cookie cake), and her boyfriend is coming. A nice young man from what they have told me. He is cute from his picture.
I finally got both of my socks going and no they do not match. I am working on them both I have got the toes done and am working on the instep/foot. I have one of my socks finished from that wonderful thread that was gifted me and am halfway done with the crew cuff.
There are a few things I want to mention, though I am behind and have to catch up.
EVELYN, I am so glad you had good reports from your tests. Glad your BP is down. They had to up my Synthroid several times. It is 100 mcg now but I still have some of the symptoms I am concerned about but Dr will not add T3 as I requested. Thinking of going to endocrinologist as I am concerned about hair thinning and loss. Hopefully by now the gas leak is fixed and you all are safe at no cost to you.
MELLIE, I am so glad you bought yourself something. Was glad to see the knitting mag and needles. I am so sorry about Gregs finger. I was cutting up sweet potato fried when the mandolin or I slipped and I cut across two knuckles. The ER Dr said I cut the tendon. The plastic surgeon stood in the doorway and never came close and said it wasnt. Over ten years later my middle fingers on my right hand drop. I pray for complete healing of that finger for Greg. I am looking at all the cute little all in ones you post and continue to be amazed.
JEANNETTE, I am so glad you are sleeping better and I pray your DGSs eye is all better.
TAMI, I missed your posting on plans for KAP, but I am sure it is going to be wonderful. I will be there in spirit if not in body.
HEATHER, I pray you are all moved in and everyone is treating you with love, respect, and appreciation for all you do for them.
JULIE, I am so excited about your future trip and that you are going to get to take Ringo. That is going to be one beautiful Christening gown.
GWEN, Glad they finally got your hospital bill straight and guess I missed pictures of the craft room?
CAROL, Prayers are going up for your daughter. God will open a door to another job and prayerfully one that is better than the one she had.
(D) Joy, Prayers have been ongoing for your FM and relief of pain.
MARGARET, I had no doubt that Vicky would pass her exams. Congratulations Vicky.we are proud of you!
SONJA, You made a comment on picking up stitches. I am getting more confident in retrieving them the more knitting I do.
MARY JO, Great to hear a man is learning to crochet. How is your friend with the hip replacement doing?
(O) JOY, Glad Susan had the opportunity to talk to the gentleman at School about Tim. It would be wonderful for him to walk across the stage to get his diploma.
JOSEPHINE, Glad to hear you are having a good time in France. I believe you could have a good time anywhere and light up wherever you were. Love on those grandbabies!
GWEN, Did you get your new couch? How is Sydney doing with it. Did I tell you Sydney could come chew mine up. We bought it when the kids were little and it wont die and I hate it. Ask Kathy!
KATHY, I pray you are getting the loads you want and that you are staying safe on the roads. I pray Carleys birthday supper turns out better than the one I fixed for you. My meat was tough, my squash was cold!
DARALENE, I am so sorry you developed a fever during your getaway with DH. Glad you still had a good time though.
LIN, Praying your visit helped your daughters spirits. My Kelsey loves to have Mom over.
DONNA, Ongoing prayers for your Dad. So glad you had some good Sister time. 
LIZ, Pray your abscess is better from antibiotics and the dentist has been able to fix your tooth.
KAYE JO, I love that bright red newsboy cap and the scarf was just beautiful. Just say your Trumpped mitts (?) and what you say is easy looks hard to me.They are so pretty. What pretty yarns you are using.
SONJA, I pray your husband had a good visit to the hospital and your boys are well. You are on my ongoing prayer list.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2

Betty (Bulldog), I am assured by my friend Geraldine that it will be an object rather '_fru-fru_ I gather really frilly- have yet to see the lace!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


And thank goodness it was not an extended struggle for her. From what you were saying, it really is a release for her. And I am so glad David was able to have such a meaningful talk with his mum.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I just saw this on Yahoo. Thought you would like it! A good excuse to knit!
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/makers/happiness-is-a-needle-and-thread-away-the-mental-113527012940.html


I like these excuses!

The quater finals in the World cup (cricket )start today. I thought that they would all be on free to air-m but no only hte Australian one. At least I can get them on the radio.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And thank goodness it was not an extended struggle for her. From what you were saying, it really is a release for her. And I am so glad David was able to have such a meaningful talk with his mum.


He was with her when she went. ANd he is heading back here this evening. Everything that needs organising by him in Melbourne has been done so he will come back here and start other things that need doing. Definitely a release for her
Tuesday for the funeral. It will be in the town she spent all her married life 1 1/2 hours drive away. Not sure when we will go, probably Monday I think. Though it will depend on when others are coming from interstate.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> He was with her when she went. ANd he is heading back here this evening. Everything that needs organising by him in Melbourne has been done so he will come back here and start other things that need doing. Definitely a release for her
> Tuesday for the funeral. It will be in the town she spent all her married life 1 1/2 hours drive away. Not sure when we will go, probably Monday I think. Though it will depend on when others are coming from interstate.


I am glad for David that he was there. I suppose people may fly in. But a 1 1/2 hour drive for Australians is more or less just down the road.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Margaret, my condolences on the loss of your MIL but it definitey sounds like she is in a better place & no longer suffering.

Dawn, great news that the colonoscopy went well. I hope your DH is settling into the new job & likes it.

Gwen, I hope the shot & the new meds will get you feeling better soon.

Evelyn, good that you got the gas leak fixed, now if you can get the health issues sorted out all will be well.

Julie, you must be so relieved to have the laundry problem fixed, such a pain to not be able to keep it done.

We went to the ht springs today but not impressed with them, just like a regular pool, not like the others we have been to. We hope to visit my aunt tomorrow I haven't got her on the phone yet. We are spending tonight in Revelstoke, the first place we have seen any snow in our travels. I hope there aren't too many trains tonight, one just went by & the bed in our the room was shaking.
I suspect. Won't have Internet access for the next day or so, will have t catch up after that. Take care all.


----------



## gagesmom

12:30am and I am checking in before heading to bed. Night everyone. See ya tomorrow


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> He was with her when she went.
> 
> Sending hugs to you and family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SugarSugar and Darowil: so sorry to hear of your losses. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad for David that he was there. I suppose people may fly in. But a 1 1/2 hour drive for Australians is more or less just down the road.


People will be coming from interstate but they will fly into Adelaide as it is the closest passenger airport.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, my condolences on the loss of your MIL but it definitey sounds like she is in a better place & no longer suffering.
> 
> Dawn, great news that the colonoscopy went well. I hope your DH is settling into the new job & likes it.
> 
> Gwen, I hope the shot & the new meds will get you feeling better soon.
> 
> Evelyn, good that you got the gas leak fixed, now if you can get the health issues sorted out all will be well.
> 
> Julie, you must be so relieved to have the laundry problem fixed, such a pain to not be able to keep it done.
> 
> We went to the ht springs today but not impressed with them, just like a regular pool, not like the others we have been to. We hope to visit my aunt tomorrow I haven't got her on the phone yet. We are spending tonight in Revelstoke, the first place we have seen any snow in our travels. I hope there aren't too many trains tonight, one just went by & the bed in our the room was shaking.
> I suspect. Won't have Internet access for the next day or so, will have t catch up after that. Take care all.


Hopefully no trains over night to keep you awake. And that you can get on to your aunt.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, my condolences on the loss of your MIL but it definitey sounds like she is in a better place & no longer suffering.
> 
> Dawn, great news that the colonoscopy went well. I hope your DH is settling into the new job & likes it.
> 
> Gwen, I hope the shot & the new meds will get you feeling better soon.
> 
> Evelyn, good that you got the gas leak fixed, now if you can get the health issues sorted out all will be well.
> 
> Julie, you must be so relieved to have the laundry problem fixed, such a pain to not be able to keep it done.
> 
> We went to the ht springs today but not impressed with them, just like a regular pool, not like the others we have been to. We hope to visit my aunt tomorrow I haven't got her on the phone yet. We are spending tonight in Revelstoke, the first place we have seen any snow in our travels. I hope there aren't too many trains tonight, one just went by & the bed in our the room was shaking.
> I suspect. Won't have Internet access for the next day or so, will have t catch up after that. Take care all.


Whoever invented the Automatic washing machine did women a real favour. It is so good to load it and walk away.
Happy travelling!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> People will be coming from interstate but they will fly into Adelaide as it is the closest passenger airport.


Are you likely to be giving people a ride, through to the funeral?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you likely to be giving people a ride, through to the funeral?


no idea yet- though we won't have much room.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> no idea yet- though we won't have much room.


Well I guess there is enough days between to get things sorted! Do you have just the one car?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I guess there is enough days between to get things sorted! Do you have just the one car?


We just have the one car.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


They look lovely . I really like the colour of your yarn very pretty 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We just have the one car.


You could easily end up like sardines, then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern

What a relief for you that you are washing in a washing machine at long last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> What a relief for you that you are washing in a washing machine at long last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It makes such a difference!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> You could easily end up like sardines, then!!!!!!!!!!


Its small so if we put in 2 more that will be 5 and that is the maximum we can put in it anyway becuase of seat belts. BUt it will be like sardines even withthat unless they are small (which they won't be).


----------



## sassafras123

Thumbed gloves interesting. Will see if I can find out more.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Its small so if we put in 2 more that will be 5 and that is the maximum we can put in it anyway becuase of seat belts. BUt it will be like sardines even withthat unless they are small (which they won't be).


Right! Good thing you're not going on a very long journey.


----------



## Railyn

tami_ohio said:


> Zach is really fluffy and soft looking. Is he as silver grey as he looks?


yes, the color is about right.


----------



## Lurker 2

*Margaret* (darowil) I have just had a brief conversation with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) she asked me to give you her condolences for the loss of David's mother ,your MIL and grandmother, of your girls. 
Cathy herself is pretty cut up- as are the children.
The funeral will be Friday, like in two days time.


----------



## busyworkerbee

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to the person who posted about doing a fried egg with a hamburger. I'd never thought of that, so tried it for supper (or should I say dinner?) It was wonderful. One learns good things on the KAP. I am watching the cyclone Pam and hoping no more damage is done, esp. to NZ and Australia. We were encouraged to donate to humanitarian relief today in church.


Okay, missed that with fast skimming. Here in Australia, our fish and chip shops generally do a burger with the lot which is quite big. Starting with the bottom half of a toasted burger roll, stack bbq sauce, grilled bacon, grilled meat patty, fried egg, shredded lettuce, finely sliced onion, finely slice tomato, sliced beetroot, sliced cucumber, shredded carrot, slice cheese and the top half of the toasted bun. A good one will stand 3" high.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


Sorry for your loss Margaret, but as you said, she is in a better place now.


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> Evelyn, I am glad to hear that your gas leak is repaired. Prayers for your health continue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


I gather it is a lovely day in North Wales too.


----------



## KateB

Betty - The "before" pictures of Gwen's craft room are on page 20.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


Morning Kate, oh yes the simple pleasures of life. I could not get to my line at the moment for the snow.


----------



## jheiens

Well said, Margaret, regarding your MIL's new home.

Ohio Joy



darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They had checked themselves- and discovered a cross threading that was leaking- but that is all straightened up and another sink load in and drained ok- I can't easily just go and check- I have to pit Ringo through the house- because of the no fence, so I will have lunch and then go and look.
> 
> So glad your problem was discovered fairly quickly!


I understand about not being able to check for leaks. The only way we find a leak is water standing on the floor or under the sink. We can't get down to check pipes, etc., either!
I'm glad they made sure everything was right before leaving.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We sure hope so!


We had 80f degrees yesterday but winter is back today with temperatures in the low 40s. But yesterday was beautiful.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Gwen - the store should check with other stores and their stock. If they can't deliver to your local, you may have to go get them. Worth a try...VA Sharon


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear...what a mess. Good thing you noticed it before it could have caused major damage!


It reminded me of the ad for renters' insurance that starts with a drip from the ceiling and turns into a big leak as the whole ceiling falls. A small drip eventually can cause a flood over time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I found out from the news this morning that a large solar flare was the reason I had to reset the modem for our internet yesterday!! The same thing happened last week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I have markers that I like, I would definitely agree, very helpful in circular knitting. Have not lost my way to a border for a long time, but I have been knitting nearly 63 years!


Since I have my reading glasses on a decorative chain around my neck, I keep several of the safety pin type markers on the chain. That way they're handy. I definitely need them. I also can get into "the zone" especially when knitting in the round.
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.

Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment. 

Later,

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay y'all, my latest adventure, Thrummed Mittens, it's so much fun and really pretty easy.


Interesting!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> YES! We have working gas so our water is hot and the cooktop is in fine shape. I do enjoy crockpot and convection oven cooking but sometimes the stovetop is just what you need.
> The crew showed up early yesterday morning and were finished by mid afternoon.
> 
> Went to the doc today for follow up. Thyroid tests came back with NO on the Hashimoto's but it is still underactive and meds are the same either way. I am now up to 75 mcg and will be retested in late April to see how that level is working.
> I still have a bit of cough and congestion but have enough meds to get through the suggested course so will continue as I am doing. My BP is still a little high but not near what it was last week so a bit of adjustment to the meds and we will keep an eye on that as well.
> 
> I have been skimming other news and seems Julie is having some improvements as well. I am so happy about that.
> My sympathies for those who are suffering loss of loved ones.
> 
> Thinking of you always,
> Evelyn


So glad the gas is fixed. Do you think your high blood pressure reading might have been stress from the gas problem and being sick?..
I hope your health will soon be much better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


I'm sorry you and the girls didn't have a chance to say good-bye but it sounds like she had an easy passing. I'm glad David is at peace with it.
My prayers continue for comfort and peace for all of you and her family.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Condolences for your MIL. Prayers for her and all your family


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow....I actually caught up today (well...it is 9:30 PM! and I have been doing this for hours). Anyway...prayers and hugs and comforts sent to all. I was planning on slow-braised short ribs for dinner...I tried to start about 1PM today. The sink decided not to let any water go...it took many hours to finally think we had it fixed...but by then it was too late to cook the ribs. A quickie fix from the freezer? Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> Mystery afghan update: did I post anything yesterday? can't remember. I have finished one panel, and have started the 2nd one (after having to frog it all after doing several rows). I am about 10% done on the 2nd panel. Luckily we only have to do 2 10" squares for week 6. I hope to be current by next Tuesday! I have decided to change one of the colors...and ordered a replacement. Unfortunately, this week needs that color (white, to be replaced by something else). New yarns have not come, but I am behind, so I can't start week 6 yet. I know TMI...
> 
> Iditarod updateerano 37th, Turner 16th, Fressineau 56th, Phillips 17th, Wilmshurst 50th, Cooke 49th, Campeau 17th, Honda 60th, Faillor 45th, Bejna 30th, Neff 14th...and my favorite Aliy Zirkle 5th. It has been a fairly "smooth" race, some of the recent weather has been severe, but it is getting better. Tomorrow the first racers will come in to Nome. After a required rest of 8 hours in White Mountain, it is but about 70 miles to Nome. So Far, Dallas Seavy is in line for the 1st place win. Anyone who finishes is a winner.
> 
> I picked about 10 pictures to share....let's hope they will post, but I suspect they may have to be downloaded. Hope you Enjoy!
> 
> I have company coming Thursday (brother & sister-in-law)...so need to clear some of the clutter...to make room for theirs!  TTYL....wishing great healing for those in need, hugs and cheers for all celebrations...hearty smiles for all!


I'm looking forward to seeing your mystery afghan !!
Those pictures made me cold just seeing them. What stamina the dogs and mushers have!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My first panel for the mystery afghan at 75% done....


So interesting. I'm looking forward to the completed afghan with all the different stitches and colors!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Whoever invented the Automatic washing machine did women a real favour. It is so good to load it and walk away.
> Happy travelling!


Amen!! And I feel the same way about dryers! In past years, I spent too much time trying to dry children's clothes inside during bad weather!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> *Margaret* (darowil) I have just had a brief conversation with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) she asked me to give you her condolences for the loss of David's mother ,your MIL and grandmother, of your girls.
> Cathy herself is pretty cut up- as are the children.
> The funeral will be Friday, like in two days time.


I've been keeping Cathy and her children in my prayers as well as Margaret's David and their family.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Kate, oh yes the simple pleasures of life. I could not get to my line at the moment for the snow.


Good morning, Caren. Do you think your snow will be gone by the 4th of July?😕 it looks as deep as ever!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.
> 
> Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope Tim is soon well. Being hungry is a good sign!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I understand about not being able to check for leaks. The only way we find a leak is water standing on the floor or under the sink. We can't get down to check pipes, etc., either!
> I'm glad they made sure everything was right before leaving.
> Junek


It seemed to be- but after the second load I realised there is still a leak, although not nearly as bad- I have mentioned it to Shakila, Nasir's wife, who saw my point about having no washer for 6 weeks- I hope to hear from someone in the morning. (well a bit later in the morning!)


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning, we are currently at -10c/14f at 08:06. A good day to bake some cookies I think, it is not going to get a whole lot warmer. Last night I was questioning my decision to feed the deer so close to the house. The wolves were out hunting just a bit too close for comfort. Most years it doesn't bother me, but with no animals I've not bothered with the electric fences or closing the main gate. 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Since I have my reading glasses on a decorative chain around my neck, I keep several of the safety pin type markers on the chain. That way they're handy. I definitely need them. I also can get into "the zone" especially when knitting in the round.
> Junek


I keep mine in the little jars that pills come in, especially the transparent variety- works well for me!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.
> 
> Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hope Tim is better by now!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Amen!! And I feel the same way about dryers! In past years, I spent too much time trying to dry children's clothes inside during bad weather!
> Junek


They are a real boon!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning, we are currently at -10c/14f at 08:06. A good day to bake some cookies I think, it is not going to get a whole lot warmer. Last night I was questioning my decision to feed the deer so close to the house. The wolves were out hunting just a bit too close for comfort. Most years it doesn't bother me, but with no animals I've not bothered with the electric fences or closing the main gate.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


My goodness, you have wolves close to Gt Bend?! Wow! and scary!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, you have wolves close to Gt Bend?! Wow! and scary!


Oh my yes and bears most times they behave and stay away form houses. The reason I have 13 acres fenced in for the main living area. Keeps the little ones safe when playing hide and seek at night.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my yes and bears most times they behave and stay away form houses. The reason I have 13 acres fenced in for the main living area. Keeps the little ones safe when playing hide and seek at night.


Does not bear thinking of that the GK's might be hurt- have you wired the fence back up to the electricity?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, missed that with fast skimming. Here in Australia, our fish and chip shops generally do a burger with the lot which is quite big. Starting with the bottom half of a toasted burger roll, stack bbq sauce, grilled bacon, grilled meat patty, fried egg, shredded lettuce, finely sliced onion, finely slice tomato, sliced beetroot, sliced cucumber, shredded carrot, slice cheese and the top half of the toasted bun. A good one will stand 3" high.


All in one meal! Sounds great.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


Hope you have better lucky than I did yesterday-- I love my sheets dried on the line. Yesterday the birds were feasting on the hackberries and deposited all over the sheets, had to re-wash them and then dried them in dryer, not taking any chances! First time in 6 1/2 yrs that has happened.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Again not reading most of the posts-- sympathy to those who have lost family, hugs for those with illness or pain-- oh, heck, hugs all around.

We may get a bit of rain today-- HOORAY-- very dry, not as bad as California, but bad. I saw on TV something about bad wind storm back east, maybe NY, also Conn and some other state. hope it missed ALL of you.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . It's the first of a few operations depending on how it goes . As he can't have a heart transplant they are trying to make this one last as long as possible
> Sonja


Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Does not bear thinking of that the GK's might be hurt- have you wired the fence back up to the electricity?


It will get wired up soon. The grandkids don't go out after dark when there is snow.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep this area in prayer. That is a huge portion of the population affected.


That is so awful for them. It seems that every year some part of that world is devastated by a storm. Prayers to all affected


----------



## Sorlenna

Condolences to Margaret and family. Safe travels to all who will be coming in for the services.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry you and the girls didn't have a chance to say good-bye but it sounds like she had an easy passing. I'm glad David is at peace with it.
> My prayers continue for comfort and peace for all of you and her family.
> Junek


I'm sorry for your loss Margaret . Glad David got to say goodbye to his mother and that she passed peacefully . My condolences to you and your family 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


You need to get out more!!


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I hope Tim is soon well. Being hungry is a good sign!
> Junek


I hope Tim gets better soon . I feel so sorry for him . I hate vomiting 
Sonja


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> There was a Russian teacher, well I think she is Russian, at a yarn store here that went out of business and I thought I would never see this beautiful young lady again as she seemed to have disappeared. Her knitting was exquisite, as were her designs. She has done way more than shows on her pages on Revelry. I recently bought yarn for my dream bird and there she was. She gave me her Revelry address and her name is fastlana. Fast for the knitting and Lana for her first name. You can check out her designs and projects. The sweater in this link just says personal design, so apparently one she made and designed but does not have the pattern written down. Quite a lovely designer/knitter in my estimation and one of the sweetest, prettiest young ladies. I will be doing an afghan sampler with her. You pay $25 for the first lesson, (2 hrs.) and then have about 5 more classes for 2 hrs. each with no more charge. I'm sure I'll pick up lots of tips from her and her English is excellent. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/fastlana/jacket
> Here are more designs:http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lana-fast
> 
> In her notes about herself it said she knit an intarsia sweater at the age of 7.


She is very pretty. I love her shawls. Very unique. Her classes are very reasonable, in my opinion. Let us see your finished sampler.


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If this is the Vermilion group....tell them "Hi" from me! Warmer weather is coming soon! We are starting toi talk about when to open up for the summer. :thumbup:
> 
> Speaking of warmer weather, and openings.....here is the finale picture (I think) of our big snows! "Free At Last!" :thumbup:


 Has the owner been the least bit concerned about it?


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my yes and bears most times they behave and stay away form houses. The reason I have 13 acres fenced in for the main living area. Keeps the little ones safe when playing hide and seek at night.


That's scary having wolves and bears so close to the house. No wonder you keep it fenced. You must be well out in the countryside.


----------



## angelam

Darowil, Margaret, I'm so sorry to hear of your MIL's passing. My sympathies to all your family. I'm glad it sounds like a peaceful end for her.


----------



## budasha

StellaK said:


> Yes, it is the dog in my avatar. His name is Bazz and he thinks he can move mountains.
> I have made it sound too easy with my daughter's job. She suffered severe depression through that time but she persevered and everything came right. She was hired on the executive track at Micron which is a huge international computer company. Finding any job in Idaho for more than $7.25/hour is a major accomplishment especially for a woman.
> Idaho ranks lowest in the nation for education spending, healthcare and minimum wage.


Bazz is so cute. Glad that your daughter was able to get a job.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning, we are currently at -10c/14f at 08:06. A good day to bake some cookies I think, it is not going to get a whole lot warmer. Last night I was questioning my decision to feed the deer so close to the house. The wolves were out hunting just a bit too close for comfort. Most years it doesn't bother me, but with no animals I've not bothered with the electric fences or closing the main gate.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


I always feel sorry for the deer they look so soulful when you look at them but then I feel sorry for the wolves especially when I watched a nature programme about Yellowstone park . Well to be honest I usually feel sorry for most of the animals as I watch a lot of nature shows 
Tell Seth I think no I know he is a better cook than me 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> That's scary having wolves and bears so close to the house. No wonder you keep it fenced. You must be well out in the countryside.


It isn't too bad really. I grew up with wild animals all around. I live close to houses, just far enough out of town. Even in town they get the odd bear or two, foxes, skunks, possums Ect. Honestly the fence was originally to keep neighbour kids and dogs out. Keeping the wild animals out was a plus.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I always feel sorry for the deer they look so soulful when you look at them but then I feel sorry for the wolves especially when I watched a nature programme about Yellowstone park . Well to be honest I usually feel sorry for most of the animals as I watch a lot of nature shows
> Tell Seth I think no I know he is a better cook than me
> Sonja


Oh yes I feel bad for most of the animals as well. Even though I know they need to hunt to survive, I don't want to see it or hear it. I watch nature shows too. 
Seth giggled and said no way, I'm just a kid.


----------



## purl2diva

My sympathy to Margaret and her family.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> We take control of the world!!! Instead of the Marvel Heroes we become the Knit-Fixers of the Universe!!!! Afterall, we already have Ohio Joy running for president; you could be her VP. And surely there are enough of us available to replace everyone in congress.....


~~~~ :XD: :XD: I like that....Knit-Fixers of the Universe! We could take yarn-bombing to a whole new level! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I've been practicing...trying to get some pictures to pass along re the Iditarod. I have never seen pictures of dogs with frost all over their muzzles. Don't have those yet, bu twill keep trying. Meanwhile...here are a few pictures to share.....


What great pictures! And, no I couldn't see Kelly's face in the last picture. The northern lights are so spectacular. Thanks for posting. I guess that's the only way I'm going to see the northern lights.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.
> 
> Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Ohio Joy


Poor Tim, I hope he recovers quickly. As for needing your confirmation, we all know "Gran says!"


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think in general, the people in PETA need to " get a life", they seem to complain about everything, here they are always squeaking about the Chuckwagon races & rodeos & those animals are well cared for too.


I'm sure they do a lot of good but I wonder how my name got on their mailing list. They keep sending me name labels and it's getting very annoying. I support the local Humane Society and I'd be surprised if they passed my name on.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ive finally caught up with all you chatty people, I must confessed I just skimmed or would still be miles behind. We are still travelling, spent 2 nights with DH aunt & uncle in Kelowna & are now in
> It is nice here, about 15C, about 60F leaves are starting to come out & some trees are in bloom, definitely a nice change from home.


It's nice to be in a warmer place. I have seen the pictures of the cherry trees in bloom in Victoria. Must be so pretty. I just looked out the window and see that the buds are starting on the tree on my front lawn. I have no idea what kind of tree it is and won't know until the leaves are out. I hope it's a flowering tree.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> She's gone so we won't be going over. No idea of when the funeral will be or anything like that. After a talk with David after I sent the post you responded to I suspected that we wouldn't be going as she sounded like she was on her way to her new home. At least she will be enjoying her life now! David will be so grateful for a talk her had with her just before her mental state really deteriorated so that we know where she is.
> I ws sitting here feeling a bit down but now I'm feeling encouraged knowing that she has left a world she was not at happy in-and for good reason- for one she will be extremely happy in.


~~~Comforting hugs to you & David. Glad he had some good time with her.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I was on earlier and kept falling asleep with the laptop sitting on my...lap (duh). I went and took a nap thinking it was around 4:30...it was 7:30....woke up 2 hours later. Guess I'll be up awhile now!
> 
> In the saga of the craft room....we (DH & I) didn't calculate the number of containers and I had to order 20 more today. They will be in at the latest on Friday the 20th. Meanwhile I didn't get much done in there today. Will tackle it again tomorrow.
> 
> DH and DD1 loaded up the half eaten sofa and DH took it to the dump. DD3 (Hannah) is sick again. She was throwing up last Thursday, felt better Friday, went to work today and just came home feeling nauceous again. Several folks at her job have had some stomach bug and she thinks that is what it is. She tends to push herself a bit much (can't imagine where she gets that from) and just hasn't fully recovered.
> 
> Going to go back over the last 5-6 pages since I honestly can't even remember what I scanned through before napping. TTYL


I'm flabbergasted--92--and now 20 more. The suspense is killing me. Sorry to hear that Hannah is sick. Hope she gets well soon. My brother had a bad cold 4 weeks ago and gave it to his wife. She's had it for 10 days and now bro is getting it again. I hope they very kindly keep it to themselves and not give it to me.  especially with my dental surgery looming.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny you should ask about Sydney....DH had just picked up a box of printer cartridges for me and put them on my desk. Found the box chewed open and one cartridge (thank goodness still in the inner wrapping) inthe dining room and one in the living room. Guess he got bored with us both napping. Also hungry! Just fed him (he get food twice a day) so hopefully that will hold him until morning. I swear he will eat nonstop if allowed. He doesn't have worms either....just a big eater. Trainer we used said to be careful not to overfeed him but Lord have mercy he really chows down you'd think we never fed him! He will eat almost as much as all four of our other dogs put together! LOL


At least he hasn't started on your shoes yet, or has he

:roll: ?


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~ :XD: :XD: I like that....Knit-Fixers of the Universe! We could take yarn-bombing to a whole new level! :thumbup:


So can we yarn bomb every politician from head to foot and sew up the gap except for Dennis Skinner who is an MP here in uk and I think he is great the way he takes on all the other MPs and gives them what for 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am on load #2, and planning to do a third before bed-time.


~~~It almost makes doing laundry at home FUN! doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, Carol suggested before and after pics of the craftroom. So you will get an idea of why it is taking so long here are some embarrassing before shots that I took yesterday after working in there almost 6 hours. BUT....I was careful NOT to get any pics of the mystery containers...hehehehe ......so you are not seeing where progress has been made. (Can't believe I'm actually posting this mess!) I swear the rest of my house isn't quite this bad...LOL. And remember I've been pulling stuff out....taking down shelving....and one section you are NOT seeing either! It is a large room.    :shock: :roll: Have I no shame!!!! And you can't see all the tubs stacked behind me filled with yarn!
> 
> Help! I'm buried in craft clutter!!! Blub, blub, blub.... :lol: :roll:  :!: I don't do things half way for sure!


Wow, have you got a lot of stuff!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've been busy sorting out the Dreambird and reading all of the Workshop so I know what I am doing. Keeping me quite busy. Also working on the kitchen today. Thought maybe if I take one small area at a time and just concentrate on that area and do it well. Working better than trying to conquer the whole mess at once. It was snowing again when I woke up but yesterday was sunny so I thought it was warm. Had to go out last night to meet DH at car repair place and my, but it was so horribly cold. Just going from the one car to the other froze me with such a strong wind, and silly me, thought it was warm because it was sunny and I had been watching birds on the trees during the day. Felt like it was warm till I was out in it.

Caren, Seth is a young guy after my heart. I love breakfast and often have what others would have for lunch or supper. He is too cute. You must love him so much. I know I love my grandchildren but their schedules are now to busy with school, homework, sports and running off to two musicals they are in. DIL said they will never again do two musicals at the same time. How they keep the parts straight I will never know. I think it is way too much for them too. They start so early and must not get home till quite late and I don't know when they do homework. Sports are compulsary as it is a church school and unless everyone participates they don't have enough for teams. One enjoys them but the one who has some trouble with his hips and legs does not. They do think it is good for him to be using his muscles that way, so hope they are right.

My sis has a picture from FB that a cousin put on that apparently my aunt had taken of mom when we lived in Florida. Wow, I remember mom as being beautiful, but she was a real knockout. Hard to believe that this beautiful woman is now unable to walk much or even talk on the phone if she walks to get there. Sis just called me and reassured me that mom is ok. Phew. Been a heavy couple of days.

Will quit gabbing now and see if I can read a little. Must get back to my Dreambird. Only one row done after cast-on and already needed to read notes more. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, My sympathies for you, David and your family. It is wonderful that your attitude is so good about it but I know you will all be grieving her loss. You are right in what you said and that surely gives comfort at a sad time.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> We can work on the crochet when you get back to the Ohio knitting group!


~~~You don't know the challenge you are putting yourself up to! :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning, we are currently at -10c/14f at 08:06. A good day to bake some cookies I think, it is not going to get a whole lot warmer. Last night I was questioning my decision to feed the deer so close to the house. The wolves were out hunting just a bit too close for comfort. Most years it doesn't bother me, but with no animals I've not bothered with the electric fences or closing the main gate.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Love the pics, Seth is quite the cook. 
Scary with the wolves so close.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> I just saw this on Yahoo. Thought you would like it! A good excuse to knit!
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/makers/happiness-is-a-needle-and-thread-away-the-mental-113527012940.html


~~~Great! But we all knew this anyway. Nice to have science in our corner! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweethearts,
> 
> I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


~~~Thank you, Betty. And you certainly have been paying attention!
Have a delightful birthday celebration! Will the cookie hold 17 candles? Would love a picture of that!


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, missed that with fast skimming. Here in Australia, our fish and chip shops generally do a burger with the lot which is quite big. Starting with the bottom half of a toasted burger roll, stack bbq sauce, grilled bacon, grilled meat patty, fried egg, shredded lettuce, finely sliced onion, finely slice tomato, sliced beetroot, sliced cucumber, shredded carrot, slice cheese and the top half of the toasted bun. A good one will stand 3" high.


~~~Who has a mouth big enough to eat that? That would be some picture! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> We had 80f degrees yesterday but winter is back today with temperatures in the low 40s. But yesterday was beautiful.
> Junek


~~~same here....it is currently 36F this morning....but the sun is shinning! That does make it more cheerful!


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I hope Tim is soon well. Being hungry is a good sign!
> Junek


But, June, he's a 16 yo male. You know they have hollow legs and are always hungry!!!

Besides, Tim doesn't seem to register that he is going to be sick again. He doesn't register it the first time either. And we keep forgetting that his usual signal to us is remarking that he is okay and not going to be sick--because it happens so very seldom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.
> 
> Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Healing prayers for Tim on the way. I would guess that he will have to make up the tests at some point.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your mystery afghan !!
> Those pictures made me cold just seeing them. What stamina the dogs and mushers have!!!
> Junek


~~~That is one of the aspects that really fascinates me...their endurance in some really really tough physical challenges! We do have a first musher in....Dallas Seavey, last year's winner. He made it in 8 days, 18 hours, 13 minutes, 6 seconds! One of the faster times. 
Others will be coming in soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad for you Dawn that it is such a good result!
> Yippee! I am back in business- I am a bit fanatical about my washing- it has been a real hassle this last month or so!


Do you have the extra rinse at the end too?? Not fun with an allergy. My dad had that too and mom had to use a detergent that was for babies.


----------



## Sorlenna

I hope Tim is feeling better. Throwing up is one of the worst things in my book. :thumbdown: 

I set aside one of the crochet projects (I only have 3? 4? in progress now) and started another...glutton for punishment, ha ha. Carol, I think that if you can learn to read the crochet stitches, you'd take off with it (I am sure I have said that before), so maybe study some pictures. The V on top looks a lot like a knit stitch lying flat, and that's also what will be on the bottom of the chain, with the 'bump' on top. After you do a few of each type of stitch, it gets easier to recognize what they are from the sides, too (sc in back and forth look like 'stars' every two rows--to me, anyway, for instance). Of course practice, practice, practice, as with anything. I found it harder to learn to read knitting! But then again, I crocheted for 20 years before I learned to knit, so it is all a matter of perspective.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Poor Tim, I hope he recovers quickly. As for needing your confirmation, we all know "Gran says!"


Well, that is true, Kate. I'd forgotten because he hasn't said for a bit. Thanks for reminding me. Some days this amuses his mother and some days, it's not so funny to her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Well fortunately he didn't puncture the cartridges so no ink ingested. He just loves chewing up cardboard and the orginal container was of course cardboard. He had a field day (or tried to) with all the boxes I purged from my craft room until DH took them for recycling.


Mine loves to chew up the towel and toilet paper rolls. I find bits everywhere but better that than my shoes :lol: although she also tries to get the insoles out of my boots. I once gave her an old slipper and she tore the insides out.


----------



## jheiens

budasha said:


> I'm sure they do a lot of good but I wonder how my name got on their mailing list. They keep sending me name labels and it's getting very annoying. I support the local Humane Society and I'd be surprised if they passed my name on.


I would suspect they've bought a mailing list from some magazine you subscribed to in the past. I can always tell when there's been a new purchaser of The Reader's Digest mailing list. Nearly 25 years ago in Virginia, the RD insisted on misspelling my last name by putting an ''l'' instead of the ''i'' in the middle of my last name.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You don't know the challenge you are putting yourself up to! :lol:


If you don't get a handle on crocheting before we get to KAP, Carol, perhaps we can work on it then?

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning everyone
Got to sleep in again this morning. :thumbup: 

Again my sympathies to Cathy and her family. Also to Margaret and her family as well. I am glad that David was there and got to say goodbye and help her pass peacefully.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh Joy, Hoping Tim feels better soon. Terrible timing but sending him healing wishes.

Gwen, Sorry they are out of stock. Is waiting for new stock an option? Oh dear, I can't find the picture. I'm learning from the quote replies and think there is a picture of the room.

EJS, So happy things are cooking again!! Hope they get your thyroid meds adjusted. I know my sis never felt much help from them, so hope you are different.

Julie, Sorry you still have a leak. Speaking to the wife was an opportunity!!! Just wish they would have taken care of these things long before now. Not only the wash but the bathroom too. Oh no. :shock: Yay, as to putting things on the walls. Now it will look so much prettier and feel more like your place.
It will be so lovely when everything in there is fixed and it is to Nasir's advantage for the future as he knows you will take care of things.

Puplover, So glad to hear your colonoscopy is clear. YAY Such good news. Puts a smile on my face.

Well, it's back to knitting and cleaning. Hugs to Darowil and all of you that need them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone
> Got to sleep in again this morning. :thumbup:
> 
> Again my sympathies to Cathy and her family. Also to Margaret and her family as well. I am glad that David was there and got to say goodbye and help her pass peacefully.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You must be so much fun to be with. Imagine there's lots of laughter. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> Condolences to Margaret and family. Safe travels to all who will be coming in for the services.


And condolences from me, too, Margaret.


----------



## gagesmom

I like to think I am fun. If not I am always told I am funny. L love to make people laugh. Laughter to my ears is awesome :thumbup: 

It is -3 degrees out and a bit windy but the sun is shining.


----------



## cmaliza

budasha said:


> Has the owner been the least bit concerned about it?


~~~Doesn't seem so. Today it is totally free of snow....but still has not been moved. It should be getting a ticket soon....for abandonment.
Supposedly, if a car has not been moved in 7 days, it is a candidate for a ticket.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> If you don't get a handle on crocheting before we get to KAP, Carol, perhaps we can work on it then?
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Another candidate for tremendous challenge! I'm willing to try...again.... :wink:


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, not Hashimoto's is a positive- hoping it is something simple to cure, or correct.
> I have nearly finished the load of sheets- next my skirts!


Ok guess I'm stupid here I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos but Dr hadsnever said anything special about that.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love the pics, Seth is quite the cook.
> Scary with the wolves so close.


Yes Seth is getting pretty good in the kitchen. I have to watch him closely or he will be whipping things up without help. 
The wolves so close is a bit worrisome.


----------



## Pup lover

Love the Afghan panel Carol,great job

Betty go to someone who will test your t3 made a significant difference for me when they added the armpit in addition to the synthroid.

Kaye love the mittens! They are on my to do list! 

Margaret, my sympathies on the passing of your MIL, glad that David was there and that you ask seem to be dealing with on. Better get back to work


----------



## vabchnonnie

Pacer - Mary, I 94 goes clear across the state, where are you?I'm somewhat familiar with Michigan, lived in East Lansing, son born in Lansing, etc. At present have lots of "long ago" distant relatives in the state but no contact...watching for your note...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It almost makes doing laundry at home FUN! doesn't it? :thumbup:


The prospect of clean everything is a great one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you have the extra rinse at the end too?? Not fun with an allergy. My dad had that too and mom had to use a detergent that was for babies.


I have a whole cycle for allergy sufferers, although for the sake of time I usually just do the extra rinse- heating it's own water although economical does slow the cycle a bit, I think. I know Bronwen's which is either a Bosch or a Braun, is a lot quicker. I do have short cycles but my washing is something I am very fussy about, and don't mind it taking longer if the result is what I want.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Joy, Hoping Tim feels better soon. Terrible timing but sending him healing wishes.
> 
> Gwen, Sorry they are out of stock. Is waiting for new stock an option? Oh dear, I can't find the picture. I'm learning from the quote replies and think there is a picture of the room.
> 
> EJS, So happy things are cooking again!! Hope they get your thyroid meds adjusted. I know my sis never felt much help from them, so hope you are different.
> 
> Julie, Sorry you still have a leak. Speaking to the wife was an opportunity!!! Just wish they would have taken care of these things long before now. Not only the wash but the bathroom too. Oh no. :shock: Yay, as to putting things on the walls. Now it will look so much prettier and feel more like your place.
> It will be so lovely when everything in there is fixed and it is to Nasir's advantage for the future as he knows you will take care of things.
> 
> Puplover, So glad to hear your colonoscopy is clear. YAY Such good news. Puts a smile on my face.
> 
> Well, it's back to knitting and cleaning. Hugs to Darowil and all of you that need them.


It is only minor thank goodness. I must be busy today- sewing- so I won't be doing my photos, etc just yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> I like to think I am fun. If not I am always told I am funny. L love to make people laugh. Laughter to my ears is awesome :thumbup:
> 
> It is -3 degrees out and a bit windy but the sun is shining.


It is -1 here and sunny and the wind has died down some. I'm sitting in the house looking out and saying this so I could be wrong. The branches of the trees are really moving, but no howling of the wind. I would love to be around you and I hope Gage grows up with your sense of humor. One of the secrets of life for sure. Keep smiling and I must say, I always enjoy your smile as well as your photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Doesn't seem so. Today it is totally free of snow....but still has not been moved. It should be getting a ticket soon....for abandonment.
> Supposedly, if a car has not been moved in 7 days, it is a candidate for a ticket.


They may find the driver under one of the snow banks where they plow. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Ok guess I'm stupid here I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos but Dr hadsnever said anything special about that.


To be honest Dawn I had to google it just now- Hyperthyroidism, and a whole heap of symptoms- I guess it depends on the severity.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Ok guess I'm stupid here I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos but Dr hadsnever said anything special about that.


My understanding is that the immune system is involved. My sister is controlling hers with a diet for Hashimotos and made great progress. A matter of cutting out foods that aggravate her immune system. She is also on thyroid meds. The doctors never helped her with this. It is a specialty for the endocrinologist. I think she got the most help from an alternative doctor, but the diet she found on her own and surprised even the doctor with how well she was doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a whole cycle for allergy sufferers, although for the sake of time I usually just do the extra rinse- heating it's own water although economical does slow the cycle a bit, I think. I know Bronwen's which is either a Bosch or a Braun, is a lot quicker. I do have short cycles but my washing is something I am very fussy about, and don't mind it taking longer if the result is what I want.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only minor thank goodness. I must be busy today- sewing- so I won't be doing my photos, etc just yet.


Thank goodness for that. It will be fun to get some sewing done. What are you sewing?? Everything in its time.

I got one side of the counter by the sink cleaned this morning and did the other side this afternoon. I'm feeling better by just taking it in small bites. I'm trying not to look at the rest of the kitchen till I'm ready for that section. I have a desk that gets piled high with books and papers and receipts, etc. The table is down to one layer now, so shouldn't be as difficult. Trying to uncover. I had so many plants by the sink that I couldn't use the counter to work. LOL They are all moved now. Might be all I get done today, we will see, but time to study the Dreambird pattern more now. I don't want to be frogging and frogging as seems to be the pattern for this. Many on Ravelry even gave up so I think Bonnie did great with her workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...I already bought them out before ordering the first and have also rechecked already. I have an idea that might work...will be checking it out today but not until late afternoon.

This morning Sydney and my smallest chihuahua got into it over food. Truman's eye was almost popped out so spent a awhile at the vets. He was lucky in that there will be no surgery and eye will be okay. Also had small puncture on back of neck...you could line up the puncture and eye injury perfectly to Sydney's mouth. Home now with meds for Truman; he is so sedated. Am about to head BACK to vets now with Leila my chow/lab mix; her breathing is pretty bad. May be congestive heart failure but hoping not. They will be doing xrays. They actually are filled up today but are working her in because of it being her breathing. I have to be there in 20 minutes so I'm headed out now. Leila is 13 and just the sweetest furbaby you could ever know. Please keep her in your prayers as well as Truman. Will check back later.


tami_ohio said:


> Check with other Dollar Stores in the area to see if they have any!


----------



## Normaedern

I do hope your poor furbaby is helped by the visit to the vets.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> They may find the driver under one of the snow banks where they plow. :shock: :shock:


That's what I was thinking :thumbup:


----------



## EJS

jknappva said:


> So glad the gas is fixed. Do you think your high blood pressure reading might have been stress from the gas problem and being sick?..
> I hope your health will soon be much better.
> Junek


Hi June,
I am sure the stress and feeling ill had a part in the blood pressure being abnormally high, as does any time I am in a lot of pain. However, it is still running around 148/100 so I will take the meds and keep an eye on it. I know it would help to start the water aerobics and get a bit healthier. I am in procrastination mode right now. Once the sinus congestion is cleared then I should be able to think more clearly and feel like getting things done.
Ev


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning, we are currently at -10c/14f at 08:06. A good day to bake some cookies I think, it is not going to get a whole lot warmer. Last night I was questioning my decision to feed the deer so close to the house. The wolves were out hunting just a bit too close for comfort. Most years it doesn't bother me, but with no animals I've not bothered with the electric fences or closing the main gate.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Good afternoon, Caren. Seth is quite the little chef. He's lucky to have a nana that lets him choose his morning food.
I hadn't thought about wolves. When I lived in the country, we would see deer feeding at the far edges of the fields by the woods but never saw wolves. They may be using your land as hunting grounds if the deer are there a lot.
I had to step feeding birds because a hawk was using my feeders as bait to catch the birds!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my yes and bears most times they behave and stay away form houses. The reason I have 13 acres fenced in for the main living area. Keeps the little ones safe when playing hide and seek at night.


I heard on the news a few months ago that our city was thinking of putting a bounty on coyotes because quite a few had been seen in the downtown area!!! And we're a city of almost 200,000 population. 
A couple of cities about 30 miles from me have problems with bears in the spring. The Great Dismal Swamp adjoins their city limits for a few miles.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I already bought them out before ordering the first and have also rechecked already. I have an idea that might work...will be checking it out today but not until late afternoon.
> 
> This morning Sydney and my smallest chihuahua got into it over food. Truman's eye was almost popped out so spent a awhile at the vets. He was lucky in that there will be no surgery and eye will be okay. Also had small puncture on back of neck...you could line up the puncture and eye injury perfectly to Sydney's mouth. Home now with meds for Truman; he is so sedated. Am about to head BACK to vets now with Leila my chow/lab mix; her breathing is pretty bad. May be congestive heart failure but hoping not. They will be doing xrays. They actually are filled up today but are working her in because of it being her breathing. I have to be there in 20 minutes so I'm headed out now. Leila is 13 and just the sweetest furbaby you could ever know. Please keep her in your prayers as well as Truman. Will check back later.


Oh Gwen, how awful. Poor little baby. Hope Truman will be ok. He is just an appetizer in Sydney's mouth. Then poor Leila. Thinking of you. Not an easy day for sure in so many ways.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Good afternoon, Caren. Seth is quite the little chef. He's lucky to have a nana that lets him choose his morning food.
> I hadn't thought about wolves. When I lived in the country, we would see deer feeding at the far edges of the fields by the woods but never saw wolves. They may be using your land as hunting grounds if the deer are there a lot.
> I had to step feeding birds because a hawk was using my feeders as bait to catch the birds!
> Junek


I had to use mine because of rodents coming in for the leftovers on the ground. I hadn't thought about the hawk, but since I got rid of the feeders, I haven't seen the hawk. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Daralene  I just love the sound of laughter. I think it is safe to say that I was the class clown. 

Gwen I am happy to hear Truman is ok. Hoping that your other furbaby will be ok as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking :thumbup:


So glad I have a partner. I thought perhaps that was too morbid for humor. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> Hi June,
> I am sure the stress and feeling ill had a part in the blood pressure being abnormally high, as does any time I am in a lot of pain. However, it is still running around 148/100 so I will take the meds and keep an eye on it. I know it would help to start the water aerobics and get a bit healthier. I am in procrastination mode right now. Once the sinus congestion is cleared then I should be able to think more clearly and feel like getting things done.
> Ev


EJS, If only we lived closer we could get one another to go. I'm in the same mode. When DH is home I think I don't go and it is his fault, but when he is gone I still don't go, so ........no excuse left but me. Perhaps if I had someone to go with.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Daralene  I just love the sound of laughter. I think it is safe to say that I was the class clown.
> 
> Gwen I am happy to hear Truman is ok. Hoping that your other furbaby will be ok as well.


Did you marry someone the opposite of you since opposites normally attract?


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> But, June, he's a 16 yo male. You know they have hollow legs and are always hungry!!!
> 
> Besides, Tim doesn't seem to register that he is going to be sick again. He doesn't register it the first time either. And we keep forgetting that his usual signal to us is remarking that he is okay and not going to be sick--because it happens so very seldom.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's very true! I just hope what he does eat doesn't reappear!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

I really must get off of here now and get a nap and then some knitting. Bye for now. Stay well all.

Vabchnonnie, Hang in there. Even if you are just reading it is fun to be here, but join in when you feel up to it. We all care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a whole cycle for allergy sufferers, although for the sake of time I usually just do the extra rinse- heating it's own water although economical does slow the cycle a bit, I think. I know Bronwen's which is either a Bosch or a Braun, is a lot quicker. I do have short cycles but my washing is something I am very fussy about, and don't mind it taking longer if the result is what I want.


Yes, I have the hot water cycles too and it definitely adds time but I also feel it is worth it to do them. Same with dishwasher.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest Dawn I had to google it just now- Hyperthyroidism, and a whole heap of symptoms- I guess it depends on the severity.


For my sister it was the opposite. Hypo. The system attacks the thyroid. I believe they test for it with antibodies in the system.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I already bought them out before ordering the first and have also rechecked already. I have an idea that might work...will be checking it out today but not until late afternoon.
> 
> This morning Sydney and my smallest chihuahua got into it over food. Truman's eye was almost popped out so spent a awhile at the vets. He was lucky in that there will be no surgery and eye will be okay. Also had small puncture on back of neck...you could line up the puncture and eye injury perfectly to Sydney's mouth. Home now with meds for Truman; he is so sedated. Am about to head BACK to vets now with Leila my chow/lab mix; her breathing is pretty bad. May be congestive heart failure but hoping not. They will be doing xrays. They actually are filled up today but are working her in because of it being her breathing. I have to be there in 20 minutes so I'm headed out now. Leila is 13 and just the sweetest furbaby you could ever know. Please keep her in your prayers as well as Truman. Will check back later.


I'm praying both your fur-babies will be better soon . Sounds as Truman and Sydney need to be in separate room until the food is gone!! Especially as Truman is so much smaller!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hi June,
> I am sure the stress and feeling ill had a part in the blood pressure being abnormally high, as does any time I am in a lot of pain. However, it is still running around 148/100 so I will take the meds and keep an eye on it. I know it would help to start the water aerobics and get a bit healthier. I am in procrastination mode right now. Once the sinus congestion is cleared then I should be able to think more clearly and feel like getting things done.
> Ev


Sure hope you're feeling better soon!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> Did you marry someone the opposite of you since opposites normally attract?


Nope we are one in the same. We like to make people laugh. One of the first things that attracted me to him.


----------



## EJS

Pup lover said:


> Ok guess I'm stupid here I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos but Dr hadsnever said anything special about that.


Don't feel stupid, I had to look it up too. It is basically low thyroid function due to the immune system attacking the gland. Treatment for any low thyroid function is the same though, synthetic hormones. Many members of my family are on thyroid replacement therapy so I imagine mine is hereditary now that Hashimoto's is ruled out.

Ev


----------



## gagesmom

Off I go to get ready for work. Short shift tonight. 8 1/2 hours tomorrow. Check in later on. Ciao.


----------



## EJS

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, If only we lived closer we could get one another to go. I'm in the same mode. When DH is home I think I don't go and it is his fault, but when he is gone I still don't go, so ........no excuse left but me. Perhaps if I had someone to go with.


I think having someone to go with would be easier, especially to get started. I usually do so much by myself that I get bored. I would love to have the companionship..
Ev


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> My understanding is that the immune system is involved. My sister is controlling hers with a diet for Hashimotos and made great progress. A matter of cutting out foods that aggravate her immune system. She is also on thyroid meds. The doctors never helped her with this. It is a specialty for the endocrinologist. I think she got the most help from an alternative doctor, but the diet she found on her own and surprised even the doctor with how well she was doing.


I think I saw you had mentioned she was found the paleo diet? Am I remembering correctly? Will have to do some research on this maybe this is why I'm having so many issues that aren't making sense.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad I have a partner. I thought perhaps that was too morbid for humor. :XD:


I just think it is weird that no one has tried to move the snow from the car or have tried to move the car to see if it is still in working order 
I saw a funny thing today when I took my husband to the hospital . There was a car parked with a pair or very nice trainers sticking out from under the car , the boot end . I said to my husband I hope there isn't a body attached to them . Well I thought it was funny 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, missed that with fast skimming. Here in Australia, our fish and chip shops generally do a burger with the lot which is quite big. Starting with the bottom half of a toasted burger roll, stack bbq sauce, grilled bacon, grilled meat patty, fried egg, shredded lettuce, finely sliced onion, finely slice tomato, sliced beetroot, sliced cucumber, shredded carrot, slice cheese and the top half of the toasted bun. A good one will stand 3" high.


And sometimes pineapple as well. Usually served with hot chips.
Someone asked eating them- messily! As long as you have them over a plate on a table psrt of the enjoyment of them is eating them with all the parts falling out.

It was one of these that I decided I desperately needed one hirstmas day 30 years ago as we travelled from David's family to mine. I was a few months pregnant and I had this desperate graving for one- after having had a large lunch already. And in the days when most places were closed for the day. Just had to grin and bear the graving. Sure wan't lack of food that day!


----------



## Lurker 2

A Pioneer style Bonnet and Apron, for my friend, Milo Tusega.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness for that. It will be fun to get some sewing done. What are you sewing?? Everything in its time.
> 
> I got one side of the counter by the sink cleaned this morning and did the other side this afternoon. I'm feeling better by just taking it in small bites. I'm trying not to look at the rest of the kitchen till I'm ready for that section. I have a desk that gets piled high with books and papers and receipts, etc. The table is down to one layer now, so shouldn't be as difficult. Trying to uncover. I had so many plants by the sink that I couldn't use the counter to work. LOL They are all moved now. Might be all I get done today, we will see, but time to study the Dreambird pattern more now. I don't want to be frogging and frogging as seems to be the pattern for this. Many on Ravelry even gave up so I think Bonnie did great with her workshop.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's a beautiful day here and I've just hung my washing outside for the first time this year....simple pleasures!


Cleary spring is on its way to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I have the hot water cycles too and it definitely adds time but I also feel it is worth it to do them. Same with dishwasher.


 :thumbup: And according to the blurb, it is more economical than using the hot water system.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> For my sister it was the opposite. Hypo. The system attacks the thyroid. I believe they test for it with antibodies in the system.


I may well have got it the wrong way round, Daralene!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my yes and bears most times they behave and stay away form houses. The reason I have 13 acres fenced in for the main living area. Keeps the little ones safe when playing hide and seek at night.


Wolves and bears so close to the house don't sound good at all. And to me it is like hangars hanging around the house is to many of you- strange indeed. Not that we have kangaroos hanging around our house but it is not unusual for people who are out of town or on the outskirts. However 'roos are less threat to people (unless they get in the way of a car of course).


----------



## iamsam

love the stripes Sonja - what a great job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are then .lets see what you think


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.

*Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.

Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.

I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Ok guess I'm stupid here I've been diagnosed with Hashimotos but Dr hadsnever said anything special about that.


I just looked it up- there is nothing special about it. One of the most common thyroid conditions and with medication it is kept well under control. Auto immune but as others have said nothing unusual.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did have them check. I spoke directly to the warehouse where the stores get their stock and they are now totally out of stock. I'm not going to get my knickers in a twist about it. I'll work out something else I'm sure. Thanks for the input. I do appreciate it.


vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - the store should check with other stores and their stock. If they can't deliver to your local, you may have to go get them. Worth a try...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry that Tim is under the weather. Will pray it will be cleared up soon.


jheiens said:


> Tim was vomiting a couple of times last evening so will not be at school today.It appears to be digestive rather than the usual flu symptoms. I have no idea what they will do about his state-wide testing--if he must make it up of it is today or not at this point.
> 
> Susan has just told me that he was ill again in the night but he says he is hungry. So, I'd best go help her sort that one out. Somedays, he seems to need my confirmation for her decision-of-the-moment.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness for that. It will be fun to get some sewing done. What are you sewing?? Everything in its time.
> 
> I got one side of the counter by the sink cleaned this morning and did the other side this afternoon. I'm feeling better by just taking it in small bites. I'm trying not to look at the rest of the kitchen till I'm ready for that section. I have a desk that gets piled high with books and papers and receipts, etc. The table is down to one layer now, so shouldn't be as difficult. Trying to uncover. I had so many plants by the sink that I couldn't use the counter to work. LOL They are all moved now. Might be all I get done today, we will see, but time to study the Dreambird pattern more now. I don't want to be frogging and frogging as seems to be the pattern for this. Many on Ravelry even gave up so I think Bonnie did great with her workshop.


Don't think too far ahead. I haven't done a Dreambird but I am not one who advocates looking ahead in a pattern. Often looking ahead is more confusing or even trying to figure out what it says. While once you just do it it works out.
Think of how much knitting you could have got done in all this time you have spent trying to make sense the pattern. Even if you need to frog you have learnt more IMHO than if you just read.
Often a pattern sounds complicated and once you actually knit it it is not nearly so difficult as it sounds. I do know peopel have had problems with the way the Dreambird is written, but this is a general statement.
But I suggest you just follow the pattern and look at Bonnie's early posts. The if you have a problem you can go and find the answer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He simply LOVES shoes....I keep my shoes in a wooden shelf w/cubbies. The rascal will take them out of the cubby and carry them around; sometimes eating them too. In addition in the morings when I have on my bedroom slippers he likes to try to chew on them while on my feet! He is getting a bit better about the shoes but still does go for them occassionally. I think his favorite thing to chew up and destroy though is cardboard boxes. Whenever I get a shipment say of yarn that is in a box I have to put it up immediately or he will eventually rip open the box. Doesn't bother the yarn usually, just shreds the box. Silly dog.


budasha said:


> At least he hasn't started on your shoes yet, or has he
> 
> :roll: ?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wouldn't go quite that far...ROFL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It almost makes doing laundry at home FUN! doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes....Sydney loves to shred the rolls of toilet paper too.


budasha said:


> Mine loves to chew up the towel and toilet paper rolls. I find bits everywhere but better that than my shoes :lol: although she also tries to get the insoles out of my boots. I once gave her an old slipper and she tore the insides out.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> He simply LOVES shoes....I keep my shoes in a wooden shelf w/cubbies. The rascal will take them out of the cubby and carry them around; sometimes eating them too. In addition in the morings when I have on my bedroom slippers he likes to try to chew on them while on my feet! He is getting a bit better about the shoes but still does go for them occassionally. I think his favorite thing to chew up and destroy though is cardboard boxes. Whenever I get a shipment say of yarn that is in a box I have to put it up immediately or he will eventually rip open the box. Doesn't bother the yarn usually, just shreds the box. Silly dog.


So you can justify buying yarn so that keep Sydney supplied with cardboard (whoops sorry we are meant to be discouraging you from buying yarn!).


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.
> 
> *Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.
> 
> Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.
> 
> I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


Two vet visits on one day and with such hard news form on eof htem no wonder you feel weepy right now.
But how exciting that the hip is feeling so good! That will be one less stressor as you deal with Leila's prognosis.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Gwen - You need a boost for such a trying day, why don't you take some pics of your craft room, "work in progress", for us. You know we will respond, that should help make you feel better, considering everything else that is going on. Looking forward to them...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooooo...I like that excuse....except I'm the one that has to clean up after Sydney....right now my floors are a mess thanks to him.

Okay, I'm off to the store to look at a possible solution for my cancelled order of containers. TTYL....hopefully sooner than later in fact!


darowil said:


> So you can justify buying yarn so that keep Sydney supplied with cardboard (whoops sorry we are meant to be discouraging you from buying yarn!).


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo...I like that excuse....except I'm the one that has to clean up after Sydney....right now my floors are a mess thanks to him.
> 
> Okay, I'm off to the store to look at a possible solution for my cancelled order of containers. TTYL....hopefully sooner than later in fact!


What about one room in the house where he can eat them? A laundry (washrooms do you call them?).Somewehre with no carpet where sweeping is easy.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> love the stripes Sonja - what a great job. --- sam


Thank you Sam .I have decided to live dangerously again . I've knitted a dress and booties and now I have decided to knit a top down sun hat to go with them with what's left of the peach yarn . I think that I can make it depending how big the rim turns out to be .We will see. I do so like living on the edge 😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.
> 
> *Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.
> 
> Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.
> 
> I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


Sorry to hear about Leila Gwen such sad news not surprising you feel weepy 
But I'm glad to here that your shot worked 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Noni did you hear anything back from Walmart . I've got my fingers crossed for you 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.
> 
> *Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.
> 
> Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.
> 
> I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


Gwen, I'm so pleased the shot worked and that you are pain free now. How wonderful for you. Did the Dr say how long it should last?
I'm sorry to hear the sad news about Leila, it's always hard to lose a beloved pet, especially when they have been part of the family for so long. I know you will make the right decision when the time comes and not let her suffer, no matter how heartbreaking it is for you. Sending gentle hugs for you. x


----------



## iamsam

I want to see someone open their mouth that big. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, missed that with fast skimming. Here in Australia, our fish and chip shops generally do a burger with the lot which is quite big. Starting with the bottom half of a toasted burger roll, stack bbq sauce, grilled bacon, grilled meat patty, fried egg, shredded lettuce, finely sliced onion, finely slice tomato, sliced beetroot, sliced cucumber, shredded carrot, slice cheese and the top half of the toasted bun. A good one will stand 3" high.


----------



## martina

To all who have sickness or loss of a loved one, you are in my prayers. 
No view of the northern lights last night as there was too much cloud, and it seems as though the same will happen on Friday for the eclipse, unfortunately. It is cold again but we went out for a very early dinner and bought some supplies for tomorrow's dinner. Some parcel packing and knitting this evening, otherwise nothing else to report. Take care all.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.
> 
> *Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.
> 
> Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.
> 
> I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


So glad about the hip and shot. So sorry about Leila. Keep her comfy and enjoy what time you have.


----------



## darowil

I got up about 5 becuase I was wide awake, noticed a light on in the hall and wondered who had left it on. Turned out it was Maraynne awake and reading. So I am on my computer- it is in the room she is sleeping in. 
Tomorrow Kate will post the summary- under normal circumstances no way would Maryanne be up by 7.30 for me to get to my computer. Getting us ready for when Daylight savings here finishes as it will be 6.30 am then! And as I've said before not even for you lovely people am I gettin gup at 6.30 every Saturday morning. Sometimes if Kate is away I can (but David won't be keen on an alarm going off at 6.30 either!). He seems to be the only one still asleep here. My niece is up (she has volley ball practice before school on Thursday so gets up at 6.30). Maryanne has bought me up a cup of coffee and it sounds like she unloaded the dishawasher as well.

And I've just realsied that Kate will not post the summary tomorrow- it is only Thursday morning here, not Friday. This week has seemed to go on forever-surely it must be Friday by now?

Vicky is coming round in a couple of hours after work and the 4 of us will have breakfast before she goes home to sleep. 
This afternoon I hope to soend with a friend from many years ago (we shared a flat before she got married). Though she doesn't live far away now we don't often get together. They had been going to stay last night andspend the day with her. But circumstances being what they are we will just do this afternoon instead.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> To all who have sickness or loss of a loved one, you are in my prayers.
> No view of the northern lights last night as there was too much cloud, and it seems as though the same will happen on Friday for the eclipse, unfortunately. It is cold again but we went out for a very early dinner and bought some supplies for tomorrow's dinner. Some parcel packing and knitting this evening, otherwise nothing else to report. Take care all.


Sorry you missed the Northern Lights up there. I didn't expect anything this far South, plus there is too much light pollution,so wasn't disappointed. The pictures I saw on the news looked like some people had the most spectacular show..... lucky things. :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *Betty* you have not issed the posting of the craft room. My order for the rest of my containers was cancelled due to warehouse inventory error so I'm looking into something else to use to finish it up. If what I have in mind doesn't work then it just will be done as is.
> 
> *Margaret* I am glad your MIL is now at peace and in her forever home. It is wonderful that David was able to talk with her while she was still lucid. Prayers for the family as you grieve.
> 
> Just got back again from the vet. It has been a very emotional day. Leila has a huge tumor the size of both my fists that is a very aggressive cancer. They said she only has a few weeks at most. She is almost 13 and absolutely the best dog DH & I have ever had. We are going to keep her comfortable and know what signs to look for so she won't suffer. I knew she was getting near her time but I am pretty weepy right now. I wish you folks that are dog lovers could meet her; she really is the sweetest most gently dog ever.
> 
> I.E. the shot....OMG my hip feels GREAT!!! No pain this morning at all. Actually was able to sleep last night and get up without nearly crying. It is amazing how I feel. I haven't been this degree of pain free in years!


It is one of those sad things with both dogs and cats, that one does go through the ending of their lifespan rather often, looking back. I guess it is best to know her end is near, and make sure she is treated as much as possible in the time she has with you. If her tummy expands a little now, that is immaterial- so long as she knows how special she is. I've said it before, the only exceptions I know are tortoises and Parrots which may well outlive us. 
I am so glad for you that the shot is working!


----------



## iamsam

holy moly - I am finally caught up. I will not allow myself to get that far behind again. I did not post much while I was reading.

sugar/darowil - so sorry for your loss - but think they will be happier in their forever home. not easy for those left behind.

gwen - sorry about lila - so hard to let our four footed children go. great news about the pain.

sending tons of healing energy to those that need it - hope tim is feeling better now.

was down to 20° during the night - think I was spoiled by the lovely weather last week. 

Heidi made spam, boiled potatoes and cabbage for dinner yesterday - she doesn't like corn beef which I love. but the spam was a good substitute.

at least it is bright and sunny out - I hear one of the boys playing basketball right outside my window. of course they go out in all kinds of weather.

don't know if the pollen has started yet but my breathing has been kind of raggedy this week. have been hitting the nebulizer more than usual.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'd rather he not eat them at all...LOL And we have no carpets....all hardwood floors.


darowil said:


> What about one room in the house where he can eat them? A laundry (washrooms do you call them?).Somewehre with no carpet where sweeping is easy.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I just think it is weird that no one has tried to move the snow from the car or have tried to move the car to see if it is still in working order
> I saw a funny thing today when I took my husband to the hospital . There was a car parked with a pair or very nice trainers sticking out from under the car , the boot end . I said to my husband I hope there isn't a body attached to them . Well I thought it was funny 😄
> Sonja


 :XD: It would have tickled me, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right Julie. Leila will certainly be spoiled even more than usual.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of those sad things with both dogs and cats, that one does go through the ending of their lifespan rather often, looking back. I guess it is best to know her end is near, and make sure she is treated as much as possible in the time she has with you. If her tummy expands a little now, that is immaterial- so long as she knows how special she is. I've said it before, the only exceptions I know are tortoises and Parrots which may well outlive us.
> I am so glad for you that the shot is working!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329281-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

